# * Sticking together * Waiting for our turn * * sticky BFP's needed *



## bubblebubble1

Hi ladies, 

4 dpo today, anyone want to join me on this long wait :flower:

xx

EDIT - new cycle, ovulation around 5-8th August, this has to be our turn :)


----------



## lm3898

Mine is likely due 7/16 or 7/17 [positive LH at 11 a.m. on 7/1]. 

This waiting is the worst...thing...EVER lol.

I'm going to start frer on Friday I think, I know I shouldn't but I don't think I can help myself!

-LC


----------



## bubblebubble1

lm3898 said:


> Mine is likely due 7/16 or 7/17 [positive LH at 11 a.m. on 7/1].
> 
> This waiting is the worst...thing...EVER lol.
> 
> I'm going to start frer on Friday I think, I know I shouldn't but I don't think I can help myself!
> 
> -LC

Hi, glad to have someone to share the wait with :thumbup:

It really is the worst! 

Ooo exciting, I have a little longer to wait but might whip out the cheapies from Friday/Saturday too lol :blush: 

So you are 9dpo? Any symptoms? 

x


----------



## lm3898

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hi, glad to have someone to share the wait with :thumbup:
> 
> It really is the worst!
> 
> Ooo exciting, I have a little longer to wait but might whip out the cheapies from Friday/Saturday too lol :blush:
> 
> So you are 9dpo? Any symptoms?
> 
> x

Same! I'm hesitant w/symptoms b/c I'm trying so hard NOT to convince myself that I'm preggo b/c I don't want to be that much more upset if I'm not...that said, I had a headache for the first time today. I am exhausted BUT I was up earlier than usual today. I've had cramps/stomach abnormalities BUT I've had that when I wasn't trying lol...so yes I have symptoms but they could just be AF coming etc. the biggest thing I noticed was the sorest nipples when I ovulated! What are your thoughts?

The ONLY thing that makes me hopeful this cycle is that this is my first month off bcp and I've been reading A LOT of posts from ppl that were more fertile their first month off bcp. My doc even said that they are starting to use it to help with fertility. PLUS, if I am, then my due date is likely going to fall on my 30th bday and what a way to celebrate lol!

Good luck & baaaaaaaaaaaaaaby dust to you! 

:dust:

LC


----------



## Mumtodogs

Can I wait with you? I'm due 15th July, but I'm going to test early with 10ml tests on 13th July... trying to ignore symptoms as last month I convinced myself I was just to have the witch arrive.

REALLY going to try not to test before 13th at the earliest. Honest.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh that's going to be exciting :)

I'm the same, trying not to symptom spot as you start to imagine symptoms don't you. It's so frustrating. For me, I'm either coming down with something or it's worked because my body aches all over and have pain in the side of my bbs, almost like wind pain iykwim!

I'm not holding much hope this month though as only dtd Thursday, o'd Saturday and dtd that evening. Just doesn't feel enough :( 

x


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 2dpo testing on the 21. I feel like the days are dragging already


----------



## Mumtodogs

bubblebubble - last month I thought I was going off food, I felt sick on the morning and my boobs hurt, I had bizarre things like I found a hair under my chin and googled 'increase facial hair very early sign of pregnancy' It was then I realised I needed to pull myself together or have the guys with the white coat and the padded van take me away! :help:

I don't think you need to worry about how often you dtd, they say 3-4 times per week, and you certainly hit 3 times at least. Pain in my boobs was what told me I was pregnant first time round, so that sounds promising, as does feeling like you're coming down with something!


----------



## lm3898

Welcome Florida & Mum! 

Bubble - you never know!! It is possible. I never had AF after finishing my last pack of pills [actually haven't had AF in over a year, very common on YAZ bcp] so this is so confusing but I started opk's the day I finished my pill pack and got +LH test at 11 a.m. on 7/1. So...here's hoping but my body may need a full cycle...or several to get back into things. :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

lm3898 - Your body doesn't waste its time!! Lets hope your little bean doesn't either, you never know, you might be set for a bfp soon! fingers crossed!

florida - Such a long way to go isn't it!! we should all get together to swap distraction suggestions!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Can I wait with you? I'm due 15th July, but I'm going to test early with 10ml tests on 13th July... trying to ignore symptoms as last month I convinced myself I was just to have the witch arrive.
> 
> REALLY going to try not to test before 13th at the earliest. Honest.




floridamomma said:


> I'm 2dpo testing on the 21. I feel like the days are dragging already

Nice to have you join me :flower: welcome :) 

Mum to dogs i was the same :wacko: 



Mumtodogs said:


> bubblebubble - last month I thought I was going off food, I felt sick on the morning and my boobs hurt, I had bizarre things like I found a hair under my chin and googled 'increase facial hair very early sign of pregnancy' It was then I realised I needed to pull myself together or have the guys with the white coat and the padded van take me away! :help:
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about how often you dtd, they say 3-4 times per week, and you certainly hit 3 times at least. Pain in my boobs was what told me I was pregnant first time round, so that sounds promising, as does feeling like you're coming down with something!

It's mad isn't it how it makes you question everything :wacko:

I hope so. At 4dpo it's so early anyway, plenty of time to drive myself mad yet lol :wacko: xx



lm3898 said:


> Welcome Florida & Mum!
> 
> Bubble - you never know!! It is possible. I never had AF after finishing my last pack of pills [actually haven't had AF in over a year, very common on YAZ bcp] so this is so confusing but I started opk's the day I finished my pill pack and got +LH test at 11 a.m. on 7/1. So...here's hoping but my body may need a full cycle...or several to get back into things. :(

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:




I probably should have given a bit of past info...
Started NTNP in sept, had a chemical in feb and then started ttc properly as though the chances might be better after that. In may I had an early mc at 5 1/2 weeks which I was gutted about as although I had no symptoms, it felt 'right'. After confusion and scans it wasn't to be. 

I have pcos and when ttc my first, max, I had no periods. It took 2 years to conceive him and the turning point was metformin. My daughter we started ttc as soon as max had passed away and got her on the third try :happydance: 

Which brings me to now...praying its not another two year wait :wacko:

Fingers crossed for us all, will be exciting to see :) and to share together xx


----------



## wbee

Bubble, you sound like such a wonderful and strong woman. :)

My period is due on the 18th, I plan to test on the 19th but I'm sure I'll cave sooner. I'm currently 6DPO and having constipation (only happened during my first pregnancy), son slight uterine twinges, and possibly more fatigue (can't gauge if it's situational or abnormal)

Brief history: I had my first pregnancy april 2013, but found out baby had died on Mother's day. I had a D&C and found out it was a partial molar pregnancy so I've had weekly hcG testing since beginning of June. Today it came back as less than 3 (but I hadn't gone for the last two weeks so could have been negative then) which is great. My doctor didn't want me TTC for 6 months, but since my levels dropped within 6 weeks it's no problem. We've been TTC for over 2 years (23 months when I conceived the first time), we are both 26 and healty (his sperm are sub-par though, poor motion/shape last we checked a year ago).


----------



## FindingKismet

I want to wait with you!

I am 6dpo and plan to start testing 12 dpo (July 16th), but let's get real: I probably won't be able to resist a first POAS 11dpo. :flower:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you wbee :flower: 

Sorry about your partial molar pregnancy, it's awful when you think eventing is ok only to be let down isn't it :/

Welcome findingkismet :wave: 

*cough* I find it hard from 6dpo lol hahahahaha in my head logic says 'you crazy lady, it's way too early' and I know I won't see anything at all. I just can't help it :blush: xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Still feel crappy today, my body aches all over. I was awake loads in the night where it was painful to lay in one position too long. Really don't want to be ill!!! 

Hope you are all ok this morning? 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

well a little history on me: we had a chemical dec 27th(my baby boys birthday) last year. got married jan 11, wedding jan 12, bfp jan 13. weekly scans and all the good stuff then we lost the baby at 10 weeks on valentines day. it has been hard dealing with that but we are finally better. got a bfp twice in may then a bfn so will not test before af due this cycle. im 3dpo and I finally stop getting twinges and cramping constantly. im exhausted all of the time I sleep all day all of a sudden which is weird because ive only been working like one day per week. but im not excited yet. it is way too soon to tell. im just hoping for a sticky bean this time. I will test on the 22nd. we will be on vacation and af is due.


----------



## jelly tots

Hi guys, can I join please.
This is my first month ntnp since having my little boy last year.
Forgot how stressful the tww is.
Also completely forgotten about what symptoms are normal etc. 
had all sorts this week, nausea, reflux, strange twinges and had spotting yesterday morning that stopped before it began.
Good luck girls, sticky dust all round!


----------



## FindingKismet

Sore boobs this morning! Yay! I can't believe I actually want to feel sore, crampy, and bloated. I also felt more relaxed when I stirred in the night, like my sleep was more peaceful.

Last night before bed I looked at my chart from last cycle when I got pregnant (sadly ended as chemical pregnancy). I saw that I noted sore boobs on day 7-8, so I was hoping to get them today or tomorrow.

God, I hope my body's not just playing tricks on me. I feel like I did last cycle, and that's all I have to compare to since it's the only time I was ever pregnant. But what if the symptoms are for other reasons, not pregnancy, this time?

Only time will tell, and it's going sooooooooo slow. Well, I'm happy to hit the one week mark.


----------



## lm3898

I'm out!!! So bummed...

I got AF this morning when I woke up. This is my first AF in over a year [stopped getting them on yaz] so it's kind of crazy. It's also [if my calculations are correct] 10 days after I O'd...I hope that's ok - it seems a bit short BUT all I can find when I google is that LESS than 10 days is not good so who knows...since it's my first month ttc I don't know if it's a pattern or anything. I now know my cycle is 30 days so that's something.


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> well a little history on me: we had a chemical dec 27th(my baby boys birthday) last year. got married jan 11, wedding jan 12, bfp jan 13. weekly scans and all the good stuff then we lost the baby at 10 weeks on valentines day. it has been hard dealing with that but we are finally better. got a bfp twice in may then a bfn so will not test before af due this cycle. im 3dpo and I finally stop getting twinges and cramping constantly. im exhausted all of the time I sleep all day all of a sudden which is weird because ive only been working like one day per week. but im not excited yet. it is way too soon to tell. im just hoping for a sticky bean this time. I will test on the 22nd. we will be on vacation and af is due.

So sorry about the mc :( 

It's so hard not to readinto things isn't it :wacko: hopefully af wil stay away xx



jelly tots said:


> Hi guys, can I join please.
> This is my first month ntnp since having my little boy last year.
> Forgot how stressful the tww is.
> Also completely forgotten about what symptoms are normal etc.
> had all sorts this week, nausea, reflux, strange twinges and had spotting yesterday morning that stopped before it began.
> Good luck girls, sticky dust all round!

Jelly tots, I'm sure we have met before, I recognise your name? I may just be losing it though :wacko: :blush:

Welcome :flower: hope the symptoms return for you, good luck took too xx



FindingKismet said:


> Sore boobs this morning! Yay! I can't believe I actually want to feel sore, crampy, and bloated. I also felt more relaxed when I stirred in the night, like my sleep was more peaceful.
> 
> Last night before bed I looked at my chart from last cycle when I got pregnant (sadly ended as chemical pregnancy). I saw that I noted sore boobs on day 7-8, so I was hoping to get them today or tomorrow.
> 
> God, I hope my body's not just playing tricks on me. I feel like I did last cycle, and that's all I have to compare to since it's the only time I was ever pregnant. But what if the symptoms are for other reasons, not pregnancy, this time?
> 
> Only time will tell, and it's going sooooooooo slow. Well, I'm happy to hit the one week mark.

:happydance::happydance: yay for sore bbs, hopefully you feel more as the week goes on :thumbup: xx



lm3898 said:


> I'm out!!! So bummed...
> 
> I got AF this morning when I woke up. This is my first AF in over a year [stopped getting them on yaz] so it's kind of crazy. It's also [if my calculations are correct] 10 days after I O'd...I hope that's ok - it seems a bit short BUT all I can find when I google is that LESS than 10 days is not good so who knows...since it's my first month ttc I don't know if it's a pattern or anything. I now know my cycle is 30 days so that's something.

Oh no :dohh: hopefully you will start to notice a pattern, it's useful to know too, fingers crossed for next time, ill keep an eye out :) xx



As for me - just tired and lots of cm, like i can feel it. Time is going soooo slow :( xx


----------



## Kdubbs87

Can I join? I am due for af on July 18th I have more pregnancy symptoms then ever and tested 7dpo evening and 8dpo fmu both negative my cervix is so sore and high I have that wet feeling and lotion like cm my temps have been high five days and dropped today humm implantation?? I thought I felt pinching 6dpo but have had cramps extreme bloat and like a heavy sore feeling in vagina and cervix idk I think I'm going nuts


----------



## bubblebubble1

Kdubbs87 said:


> Can I join? I am due for af on July 18th I have more pregnancy symptoms then ever and tested 7dpo evening and 8dpo fmu both negative my cervix is so sore and high I have that wet feeling and lotion like cm my temps have been high five days and dropped today humm implantation?? I thought I felt pinching 6dpo but have had cramps extreme bloat and like a heavy sore feeling in vagina and cervix idk I think I'm going nuts

Sure, welcome :flower:

How many dpo are you? Sounds promising x


----------



## Kdubbs87

I am 8dpo today due for af July 17/18


----------



## Mumtodogs

lm3898 - so sorry you are out, fingers crossed for next month, your body maybe just needs a while after coming off bc?

bubbles - despite my earlier comments I've been symptom spotting today... increase in cm (and a couple of weird crystal clear jelly bits too?!? never had them before?!) plus skin has gone bad. My Mum also commented yesterday that I look like I've put on weight (I'm a UK size 8) but that could be all the food I've been getting through recently!! haha. Couldn't resist doing an early pregnancy test today 11dpo (I think, I wasn't tracking this month, this is based on lmp dates etc) Obviously it was BFN!!! boo...

Welcome all new joiners! Fingers crossed this is a lucky group!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh I really hope it's a lucky group :)

Oh I'm so glad you said about the jelly, I had it too today :O !
I fell asleep on the sofa after dinner too, hubs took care of dd and she came into the lounge kissed me and said 'mummy, you're too tired, go to sleep in your bed' lol bless her, so I'm in bed ha!!! 
Had a few waves of nausea but trying not to read into things as still early days isn't it. 
Fingers crossed your bfn is just delayed dates. 

Welcome kdubbs :)

xx


----------



## jelly tots

bubblebubble1 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join please.
> This is my first month ntnp since having my little boy last year.
> Forgot how stressful the tww is.
> Also completely forgotten about what symptoms are normal etc.
> had all sorts this week, nausea, reflux, strange twinges and had spotting yesterday morning that stopped before it began.
> Good luck girls, sticky dust all round!
> 
> Jelly tots, I'm sure we have met before, I recognise your name? I may just be losing it though :wacko: :blush:
> 
> Welcome :flower: hope the symptoms return for you, good luck took too xxClick to expand...

You might do chick, I stalked the boards for a couple of years before finally falling pregnant. Stopped around third tri last year as found sleeping more important after a long day at work lol

Nice to be back, for right reasons obviously, everyone is still so friendly which is nice :)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ah might be from then :) 

Haha, yes I was the same, I used bnb time for sleep lol 

I haven't been on since losing max, and my pregnancy with grace. I made so many friends in here at that time. It's nice to be back :) and nice to see you back xx


----------



## wbee

Welcome to the thread, new comers :) .

Today is 7DPO and I had some nausea in the morning (unusual for me, happened about 10DPO last time) and am constipated (even more unusual, only happened durning last pregnancy). I also have really dry CM, which I've read is a sign for some women. My CM is not normally this dry at all. My cervix is also high and closed and some what spongy, but not totally soft and definitely not firm like it was 4 days ago, so I'm hoping!

I hate that I symptom spot so much. Ugh. I wish these 2 weeks didn't feel like an eternity!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi everyone ... bubble, LM, mum, florida, wbee, jelly, and kdubbs. I hope it's okay I gave you nicknames. :winkwink: Chalk it up to laziness after a long day of work.
I think we are a lucky group.

LM, sorry you are out. It's a great sign that you had an LH surge and got AF! You're getting back on track hormonally.

I'm not sure how many of you chart, but I can't say enough good things about it. I know what day I ovulated, which lifts at least a little part of the crazy mystery that is TTC.

I realized today that it's silly to want implantation bleeding like last month ... when I don't actually know if that's what it was. It could have been breakthrough bleeding, since I have short luteal phases when not on progesterone. So even if I do spot 9dpo, I won't take it as a sign.
Must.
Wait.
For.
Testing!
(uf)


----------



## floridamomma

I'm so exhausted but is only day 3. I have had so much cm yesterday and today my under wear are constantly soaked. Tmi i know


----------



## FindingKismet

I am a little embarrassed to admit it, but ...

I have been reading The Girlfriends' Guide To Pregnancy. I know, this is a book for people who are pregnant, and I do not know if I am one of those people yet.

My husband has been sick with a terrible cold. I've been so paranoid about catching it, knowing my immune system is compromised if I am approaching implantation, knowing I wouldn't be able to take any good drugs to relieve the misery of a cold, fearing it could harm our unborn child. I have washed my hands so many times they look like prunes. I ran out of disinfecting wipes because I wiped every door handle, drawer pull, light switch, etc I could find. I am a germophobe of unprecedented proportions, convinced our home is a cesspool of contamination.

Is anyone else going completely mad?


----------



## NMyshyniuk

Hi all!! I am new to this site and forums in general. Would really like to join the wait with you and hope its a lucky thread ;)

It's only our first month ttc, but we went of bc in December and have been having very abnormal cycles since!

I am 3 - 5 days dpo and trying to wait till the 22nd to test!


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Welcome to the thread, new comers :) .
> 
> Today is 7DPO and I had some nausea in the morning (unusual for me, happened about 10DPO last time) and am constipated (even more unusual, only happened durning last pregnancy). I also have really dry CM, which I've read is a sign for some women. My CM is not normally this dry at all. My cervix is also high and closed and some what spongy, but not totally soft and definitely not firm like it was 4 days ago, so I'm hoping!
> 
> I hate that I symptom spot so much. Ugh. I wish these 2 weeks didn't feel like an eternity!

I dried up with 2/3 of my pregnancies so can be a good thing :)

Good symptoms I would say. I agree to, it's taking forever. Can't believe I'm only 6dpo :( I need it to go faster x



FindingKismet said:


> Hi everyone ... bubble, LM, mum, florida, wbee, jelly, and kdubbs. I hope it's okay I gave you nicknames. :winkwink: Chalk it up to laziness after a long day of work.
> I think we are a lucky group.
> 
> LM, sorry you are out. It's a great sign that you had an LH surge and got AF! You're getting back on track hormonally.
> 
> I'm not sure how many of you chart, but I can't say enough good things about it. I know what day I ovulated, which lifts at least a little part of the crazy mystery that is TTC.
> 
> I realized today that it's silly to want implantation bleeding like last month ... when I don't actually know if that's what it was. It could have been breakthrough bleeding, since I have short luteal phases when not on progesterone. So even if I do spot 9dpo, I won't take it as a sign.
> Must.
> Wait.
> For.
> Testing!
> (uf)

Haha I don't mind at all :)

It is so useful to know exactly when. The mittelsmertz is enough for me though, and the cm. to make sure It was definitely that I did a opk I had spare and it was definitely positive. If I didn't have the pains I would definitely temp and chart, I agree it helps pinpoint. 

I didn't get implantation bleeding with my first two pregnancies but had it last time in may with the mc. So hit and miss these things. And cm, dried up with 2/3 lol x



floridamomma said:


> I'm so exhausted but is only day 3. I have had so much cm yesterday and today my under wear are constantly soaked. Tmi i know

I was the same yesterday :( how slow is this tww going???? x

Morning to everyone else :wave:


Well 6dpo today. Other than tiredness and a slight headache, nothing. xx


----------



## floridamomma

this is the longest tww ever. well probably because im going on vacay the day before testing lol


----------



## jelly tots

I'm at work on my mobile so can't catch up properly til get home. Hope everyone is well and all symptoms are good. When's the soonest anyone is testing? I'm getting really impatient and with all the symptoms I've had I'm tempted to test earlier than next week. Boots have got an offer in frer so going to get some at lunchtime x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh Florida!!! So it's you making it go slow lol ;)

Jelly I did a cheaply this morning just to get the urge to go away lol hahahahaha ill use them until I get a faint and then ill whip out the good ones lol how much are they on boots??? :)

Well finally got out the house, after falling asleep!!! I haven't had a daytime nap since dd was 18 months!!!!! So tired!!

Need time to hurry so I can find out!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

Boots were two twin packs frer for £10.50. Just did one as impatient and thought what the hell and got a line straight away. Not dark but not mega feint. Can't upload as on my iPhone as defo want second opinion


----------



## bubblebubble1

WHAAAAAATTTTTT!!!! I need to see!!!!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

If I email it to you can you post it for me? Says pic to big to post directly from my iphone


----------



## bubblebubble1

This is uploaded from my iPhone. Let me know if you can see. It's only my leg but just trying for jelly xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok yes do that :)


----------



## jelly tots

Yep can see it, how you do it?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Just the normal way, go advanced, upload image - it opens a new screen then uploads and close window and it's there. Although if its too big emailing will reduce it xx


----------



## jelly tots

You get the email ok?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Didn't have enough Internet to download. Be home in ten and will see it :) can't wait lol xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

For Jelly Tots :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## jelly tots

A friend just looked at my chart for me and reckons I may have ov'd a week or two earlier than last week hence how I have a line. Thing is I'm confused about is I did an ic on Monday/Tuesday and it came up negative. Surely it should have shown or would that just have been a few days too early?


----------



## bubblebubble1

You must have ovulated earlier, you wouldn't get a line like that at 5dpo, implantation would t even have happened then. I bet you are about 12-14dpo. Monday or tues you would have only been about 7 so definitely wouldn't have shown! Works out about right doesn't it. Oh wow! Yayyyy. You'll have to do progression photos each day for us. Send some of the dust you had this way please :) massive congrats xxx


----------



## wbee

Jelly, congrats!! I have no idea what ic is, but that is most definitely a line. Yay!

I don't plan to test until the 19th. My period is due the 18/19 and last time I didn't get a positive until the day after I missed my period, so I hope not to bother testing until then (I have 4 in the house, so who knows if I'll cave).

I had a dream that I'm not pregnant, so now I'm feeling a bit deflated. My dreams can be pretty telling (I had a vision that my baby died at the exact age that it did [6 wks], so my meditations/visions are way more accurate, but still), so that sucks. But I'm still going to think happy, positive thoughts until I see red :) .


----------



## jelly tots

Ic is an Internet cheapie test.
Thanks guys, I send lots of sticky dust your way. Defo need some more bfps on this thread!

Wbee, I'm very much hoping your dream is wrong this time chick x


----------



## jelly tots

Ic is an Internet cheapie test.
Thanks guys, I send lots of sticky dust your way. Defo need some more bfps on this thread!

Wbee, I'm very much hoping your dream is wrong this time chick x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wbee I hope so too, my dreams are like that too :/

We do jelly, my body is playing all kinds of tricks, lots of saliva, starving and tired. Just need time to go quicker :/ xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Congrats jelly!!!!!! BFP!!! That's mint news! I hope your luck rubs off on all of us! 

Wbee - I'm sure your dream didn't mean anything hun, chin up, there's not long until we all find out one way or another. 

Bubbles-any symptoms spotting today?!? I feel totally normal today, skin has cleared up, CM has disappeared.... Ummm... I did totally resist testing this morning! I was laid in bed thinking about it, decided against it and the frog marched myself to the loo to wee quick so I couldn't change my mind!! I'm testing tomorrow 2/3 days before AF is due, I will update!


----------



## wbee

Thanks guys.

Bubbles, ugh I hate all the symptoms we get! There was one month where I SWORE my aereolas darkened, only to have my period show up.

I feel like my breasts have grown, but they don't hurt at all. Is that possible? (I grew from a small B to a full C in just 7 weeks with the first pregnancy, so maybe they're stretched out?)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Congrats jelly!!!!!! BFP!!! That's mint news! I hope your luck rubs off on all of us!
> 
> Wbee - I'm sure your dream didn't mean anything hun, chin up, there's not long until we all find out one way or another.
> 
> Bubbles-any symptoms spotting today?!? I feel totally normal today, skin has cleared up, CM has disappeared.... Ummm... I did totally resist testing this morning! I was laid in bed thinking about it, decided against it and the frog marched myself to the loo to wee quick so I couldn't change my mind!! I'm testing tomorrow 2/3 days before AF is due, I will update!

Yes - increased saliva and appetite and really tired. Either my body is playing tricks or it's having a good go at implanting this!!

Oooooo can't wait. We need to know ASAP xx



wbee said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Bubbles, ugh I hate all the symptoms we get! There was one month where I SWORE my aereolas darkened, only to have my period show up.
> 
> I feel like my breasts have grown, but they don't hurt at all. Is that possible? (I grew from a small B to a full C in just 7 weeks with the first pregnancy, so maybe they're stretched out?)

It's annoying isn't it. I'm even trying not to read into them and then another pops up!!

Lol hopefully you are right and not imagining it xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Welcome NMyshy!

Congratulations, Jelly! Our first BFP. So exciting!

Today I didn't feel much when I woke up, but as the work day went on, I felt more and more "PMSy" ... you know the kind of huge hormones that you feel in your whole body and soul? I felt slumpy and achy, and couldn't tolerate anything touching my abdomen (kept trying to loosen the seat belt).

I'm trying not to read too much into it. Any of it could be explained away for other reasons. But I have to admit, I'm glad I feel like crap today.

I'm waiting until 11-12dpo to test. Today is 8dpo.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies I'm testing on the 19th/20th, can I join please? Xx


----------



## Kdubbs87

Ok so I still have most symptoms and im 9dpo almost 10 

yesterday my temp dropped 8dpo back to the norm 97.2 97.4 and today it is back up 98.8 98.4 to has been high with one dip for seven days forsure but that was after I was burning up for four days possible 11 days high. i have read 18 str8 days with only one dip can mean plantation and normally means prego
I think its been up since I ovulated and only dipped yesterday I was thinking I was out 

I still was exhausted and fell asleep early... Again 

today new my boobs are killing me on the sides like someone is squeezing hard but now that af is 6 days away it could be that but months before when ttc they hurt two weeks before and af came.... they just started hurting today my nipples have been so sore though and almost feel tingly... 

I have one cramp pulling sensation in the same spot on left side of uterus it got worse for about an hour while I was driving home and I literally said ouch... Still having vaginal pain and uterus high and feels closed but idk what I'm looking for but I know when it's low.. Lol

I am so cranky, I worked a long 12 hr day and I was hitting ground all day with full breasts.. And moody.... Soo.... 

With that said I'm testing to early... the pregnancy symptoms are up the wall ohh how can I forget that I can't talk or say what I want it all comes out backwards and I have a headache now dull since my migraine three days ago so yea those could be more symptoms! Ahhhh
I tested 7dpo and it was neg in the evening and in the morning 8dpo negative and ten I broke down and tested at work 9dpo lunch time and it was negative but that was on the hcg cassette we have there I don't know how low the hcg level it tests for on those but I swore maybe in the light... but prob not just evap I'm going nuts and I have a few more of those so I'm just gonna poas addict until af comes or I see pink and is finally convinced.
I have I think four of those tests and then one frer and one digital so not using the last two unless I see something.... Maybe.....


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> Today I didn't feel much when I woke up, but as the work day went on, I felt more and more "PMSy" ... you know the kind of huge hormones that you feel in your whole body and soul? I felt slumpy and achy, and couldn't tolerate anything touching my abdomen (kept trying to loosen the seat belt).
> 
> I'm trying not to read too much into it. Any of it could be explained away for other reasons. But I have to admit, I'm glad I feel like crap today.
> 
> I'm waiting until 11-12dpo to test. Today is 8dpo.

Fingers crossed these are all good signs :) x



Sun_Flower said:


> Hi ladies I'm testing on the 19th/20th, can I join please? Xx


Of course, welcome sunflower :flower:, any symptoms? x



Kdubbs87 said:


> Ok so I still have most symptoms and im 9dpo almost 10
> 
> yesterday my temp dropped 8dpo back to the norm 97.2 97.4 and today it is back up 98.8 98.4 to has been high with one dip for seven days forsure but that was after I was burning up for four days possible 11 days high. i have read 18 str8 days with only one dip can mean plantation and normally means prego
> I think its been up since I ovulated and only dipped yesterday I was thinking I was out
> 
> I still was exhausted and fell asleep early... Again
> 
> today new my boobs are killing me on the sides like someone is squeezing hard but now that af is 6 days away it could be that but months before when ttc they hurt two weeks before and af came.... they just started hurting today my nipples have been so sore though and almost feel tingly...
> 
> I have one cramp pulling sensation in the same spot on left side of uterus it got worse for about an hour while I was driving home and I literally said ouch... Still having vaginal pain and uterus high and feels closed but idk what I'm looking for but I know when it's low.. Lol
> 
> I am so cranky, I worked a long 12 hr day and I was hitting ground all day with full breasts.. And moody.... Soo....
> 
> With that said I'm testing to early... the pregnancy symptoms are up the wall ohh how can I forget that I can't talk or say what I want it all comes out backwards and I have a headache now dull since my migraine three days ago so yea those could be more symptoms! Ahhhh
> I tested 7dpo and it was neg in the evening and in the morning 8dpo negative and ten I broke down and tested at work 9dpo lunch time and it was negative but that was on the hcg cassette we have there I don't know how low the hcg level it tests for on those but I swore maybe in the light... but prob not just evap I'm going nuts and I have a few more of those so I'm just gonna poas addict until af comes or I see pink and is finally convinced.
> I have I think four of those tests and then one frer and one digital so not using the last two unless I see something.... Maybe.....

All sounds pretty good doesn't it :thumbup:

Lol I have tested a few times in ics to get it out of my system, today at 7dpo, I swore I saw something but when I blink its gone lol :dohh:

Oooo that sounds promising, I do the same, save the best til last, I have one frer and two tesco but until I see a line I'm saving them lol x




Still aching all over, heartburn and tired. I could literally nap all day. Got up from the sofa last night and felt a tight pain across my Csec scar like something pulled, really weird and made me stop for a sec. If I'm not pregnant then my body is having a good go at it at least! Boobs don't feel happy lol 

xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok so here's my ic from this morning. Could this be a bfp in the making or am I imagining it? Just need someone else to see it!:wacko::wacko::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## FindingKismet

bubblebubble1 said:


> Ok so here's my ic from this morning. Could this be a bfp in the making or am I imagining it? Just need someone else to see it!:wacko::wacko::dohh:

I see it! You're not imagining it.

You must be more than 7dpo ... no? Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought implantation happens sometime in days 6-12, and the BFP takes a couple of days at least after. So the earliest you could possibly get a BFP is maybe day 8? IDK, just thinking out loud.


----------



## floridamomma

Im pretty sure i see it congrats jelly and bubble!
I'm a little ashamed it's been a rough couple weeks and we had friend over for a bbq and i ended up drinking 3 wine coolers. Not much alcohol in then but i how i didn't effect anything


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here's my ic from this morning. Could this be a bfp in the making or am I imagining it? Just need someone else to see it!:wacko::wacko::dohh:
> 
> I see it! You're not imagining it.
> 
> You must be more than 7dpo ... no? Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought implantation happens sometime in days 6-12, and the BFP takes a couple of days at least after. So the earliest you could possibly get a BFP is maybe day 8? IDK, just thinking out loud.Click to expand...

I think i had implantation yesterday afternoon by the cramps. I totally agree with you, it would be way too early before. The pain I get for ovulation is pretty unmistakeable though :) 

So glad you see it too!! Just hope it is a bfp and not a standard ic evap!!
xx



floridamomma said:


> Im pretty sure i see it congrats jelly and bubble!
> I'm a little ashamed it's been a rough couple weeks and we had friend over for a bbq and i ended up drinking 3 wine coolers. Not much alcohol in then but i how i didn't effect anything

Phew! I can't see it now weirdly lol haha!! 

Don't feel bad. How many people do you hear of getting trollied, going to theme parks etc when they didn't know. Also when you relax it's supposed to help xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Welcome sunflower!
And gratitude to bubble for starting this thread.

Implantation juju needed for today ... please send encouraging energy my way. 9dpo and had a little dip in temp. Bbs still a little sore.

A lot of folks don't get symptoms, so don't fret if you feel totally normal. You could just be one of those lucky souls who sails through the 2WW without so much as a cramp or a mood swing, and still gets a BFP ... probably on the first try too, but I won't hold it against you.:hug:

:coffee:
I think it's amazing we have women from England, Scotland, Canada, and US all waiting together here. Very cool.


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> Welcome sunflower!
> And gratitude to bubble for starting this thread.
> 
> Implantation juju needed for today ... please send encouraging energy my way. 9dpo and had a little dip in temp. Bbs still a little sore.
> 
> A lot of folks don't get symptoms, so don't fret if you feel totally normal. You could just be one of those lucky souls who sails through the 2WW without so much as a cramp or a mood swing, and still gets a BFP ... probably on the first try too, but I won't hold it against you.:hug:
> 
> :coffee:
> I think it's amazing we have women from England, Scotland, Canada, and US all waiting together here. Very cool.


I'm so glad you joined me, I hate thinking about it all on my own and glad to be able to share with you ladies:flower:

Sending you lots of implantation :dust:

It is really amazing!! I never noticed that!! xx


----------



## wbee

Bubbles, I don't see anything but who knows what tomorrow will show! Fingers crossed.

I took a test today because.. well, I couldn't help it. It's negative I believe, which is pretty unsurprising. I had some cramping yesterday, which I take as a very good sign at 8 DPO (implantation was 8 DPO based on cramping last time). I've had electrical pulses on my lower right side (the only side I ever feel, everything must be more off to the right for me), so that makes me pretty happy. I've been suffering from a stuffed nose at night, but not runny. Not sure if that means anything. Started last night I think and it'll last a bit and go away and then come back again.

Can't wait for Friday so I can test proper!


----------



## jelly tots

Bubble I'm sure I can see a hint of a line, but the pic isn't very clear when I enlarge it. Fx for a darker one next time.

Some good sounding symptoms girls, feeling positive about this group :)

I did another ic and the line is there but very feint. Is it normal for the frer to have a darker line? When I found out last time it was another week on top of when I tested this time as was so busy moving house.
Not done another test today as couldn't wait when I got up to get the test out before needing the loo. But symptoms getting stronger as defo getting the morning sickness now, was hoping this time I'd not get it.
Polos and gaviscon have been bulk purchased lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think I see a line bubble :)

Hello ladies :) I'm 8dpo and have absolutely zero symptoms, lol. I try not to symptom spot if I can help it though because every symptom of pregnancy can be a symptom of AF (except a BFP of course!!) and I've found that A lot of pregnancy symptoms can be psychosomatic and appear because you're looking for them (which explains how many of us have months where we get EVERY symptom and then AF comes anyway). To give hope to anyone without symptoms though, I had absolutely NONE the month I fell for my daughter, never been so shocked when I got my BFP as I thought I was out ,lol xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Arggghhhh so tired :sleep:


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Bubbles, I don't see anything but who knows what tomorrow will show! Fingers crossed.
> 
> I took a test today because.. well, I couldn't help it. It's negative I believe, which is pretty unsurprising. I had some cramping yesterday, which I take as a very good sign at 8 DPO (implantation was 8 DPO based on cramping last time). I've had electrical pulses on my lower right side (the only side I ever feel, everything must be more off to the right for me), so that makes me pretty happy. I've been suffering from a stuffed nose at night, but not runny. Not sure if that means anything. Started last night I think and it'll last a bit and go away and then come back again.
> 
> Can't wait for Friday so I can test proper!

Exciting, can't wait to see how this week goes for us all :thumbup: x



jelly tots said:


> Bubble I'm sure I can see a hint of a line, but the pic isn't very clear when I enlarge it. Fx for a darker one next time.
> 
> Some good sounding symptoms girls, feeling positive about this group :)
> 
> I did another if and the line is there but very feint. Is it normal for the frer to have a darker line? When I found out last time it was another week on top of when I tested this time as was so busy moving house.
> Not done another test today as couldn't wait when I got up to get the test out before needing the loo. But symptoms getting stronger as defo getting the morning sickness now, was hoping this time I'd not get it.
> Polos and gaviscon have been bulk purchased lol

Ic's are usually more sensitive but as they are cheap they lack dye :dohh:

When I was pg in may, my ics were so feint, like barely there, but frers were clear so yes x



Sun_Flower said:


> I think I see a line bubble :)
> 
> Hello ladies :) I'm 8dpo and have absolutely zero symptoms, lol. I try not to symptom spot if I can help it though because every symptom of pregnancy can be a symptom of AF (except a BFP of course!!) and I've found that A lot of pregnancy symptoms can be psychosomatic and appear because you're looking for them (which explains how many of us have months where we get EVERY symptom and then AF comes anyway). To give hope to anyone without symptoms though, I had absolutely NONE the month I fell for my daughter, never been so shocked when I got my BFP as I thought I was out ,lol xx

I agree, I try not to too. I feel rubbish this month too. I will be shocked if not. x


----------



## wbee

Ugh. today it seems as thought I don't have any symptoms going on except a slightly runny nose and a bit of electricity. Both could be normal (I had a cold/sinus thing start 3 weeks ago, feels like it never fully left). I'm starting to feel like this isn't the month. I have a whole week to wait to see.


----------



## MommaM

Hi Ladies! I'll join here since I'm due for AF on July 19-20!

Here are my details. Would love some feedback!

My guy and I had sex several times right around when I am pretty sure I would have ovulated. We did use condoms, BUT, there were a couple of times when the same condom was used for quite some time, and there was once instance where afterward I was laying on my back and felt fluid running down my bum (TMI, sorry lol) and am wondering if some semen escaped somehow or even if the condom broke or was defective.

Here is my menstruation details and current symptoms. 

Got my period on June 23 2013
Based on my regular cycle and history, ovulation predicted for July 6.
Had sex (multiple times) July 3 & 4

On July 10 at 4 dpo, I had pretty moderate cramping, as well as a thick, milky discharge, and feeling mildly nauseated, lightheaded and somewhat tired.

I am now seven dpo and cramping has continued mildly, and I just feel 'funny'. I have had light headaches, and today I'm feeling sleepy at only 8 pm even though I slept a good 8+ hours last night. And it may be my imagination but I'm pretty sure my nipples are slightly bigger and darker, as well as some veins becoming more pronounced around my nipples and on my breasts/chest. THat was my first symptom with my first pregnancy. The veiny boobs. I also feel very minor cold-like symptoms, starting with runny nose last night and a little stuffy and feeling like I'm going to sneeze today. Oh, and now and then I get a slight twinge on the side of my right boob toward my armpit. LOL

Thoughts anyone? 
THANKS!


----------



## Barbiegirl88

I hate I have to wait until ext Monday to test :( I might whip out the cheapies Friday morning though. We really aren't trying but I know I had sex most of the days leading to my ovulation date. How are you all passing the time?


----------



## MommaM

Ugh. Next MOnday is forever away. I'm next Sunday. I feel your impatience.


----------



## aspiringmom27

Hello Everyone and Congratulations Jelly ! I am new here but not new to TTC. This my 8th cycle TTC. I think I ovulated on 4th July and we DTD 5 days leading upto ovulation. I am planning to test on 21st(2 days after expected AF) if AF doesn't show up. I have no symptoms at all except that.. I think I saw implantation bleeding(a few spots) yesterday(8 DPO).


----------



## aspiringmom27

MommaM... We will be testing the same day! I am glad you see the symptoms :)


----------



## wbee

Last night I had some significant cramping. Then this morning my cervix is so high I can't barely reach it. And my cm is more copious and turning from dry to lotion like.I have a bit of ovarian or uterine pressure, similar to ovulation. Imo these are such good signs and I feel completely obsessive, lol.


----------



## floridamomma

MommaM that sounds promising.
Ladies i am actually calm most times this tww. I had the Irene last night to test even though i am just 5dpo, but i am pretty calm about it. I think is because i think I'm out this go around. I notice symptoms but it could just be af coming next Monday


----------



## FindingKismet

Today is 10dpo. I plan to start testing tomorrow!!

My last BFP came at 11dpo. I had a little temp dip at 9dpo and spotting at 10dpo.

This time I had the temp dip again. We'll see if I get any spotting today.

I'm paranoid that my progesterone is not high enough. I'm on suppositories, but Dr/clinic is not checking my levels until I get BFP.

Also, the only time I got BFP is also the only time I was on progesterone. So what if I'm thinking the symptoms were from the pregnancy, but they are actually just from the progesterone?


----------



## FindingKismet

Almost forgot to welcome the newcomers ... welcome mommaM, barbie, aspiring! This week should be a big week for the group with lots of testing going on as we approach the end of the 2WW.

Jelly, how are things since the BFP?

Bubble, looking forward to re-test.


----------



## jelly tots

Hey girls, just a quick one as in middle of cooking dinner. Been out at the beach all day with monkey.
Everything is going well thank you fk (made me laugh when autocorrect just brought up KFC there hehe). Keep worrying now and again if I don't get pains, then when I finally do. Boobs aren't as u comfortable as they were last time but I suppose plenty of time for that. Reflux and nausea are here to stay by the look of it. Although not actually been sick yet.

Lots and lots of positive sounding symptoms again. Quite a few being what I have experienced both this and last time. Got my fingers crossed and lots of sticky dust for you all. So excited to be hearing everyone's results over the next week.x


----------



## FindingKismet

MumToDogs, did you test?

Sunflower, how many dpo are you?

I know I've posted a few times today:blush:, but this group is really helping me cope with 2WW this weekend when I have a lot of time on my hands. I like the feeling of camaraderie and the distraction of hearing about everyone else.


----------



## RdHdsmama13

My last "period" was June 21st and it would start and stop everyday for about 5-6 days and was kind of light flow. I'm 13 DPO and I've been sick as hell and super nauseas everyday. The past two days I've had hot flashes horribly, starting to have to pee a lot, have had somewhat diarrhea, mild cramping in lower abdomen but never lasts long, today it's just sore feeling. Last night my legs were achy and tired just like my lower back and ribs, I've been very tired lately. Some days I have a lot of CM mostly thick and white and some days nothing at all. Somewhat emotional and cry at the drop of a dime. My boobs haven't been sore. My next period is due July 19th. Help?! =]


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey guys, sorry for being off the radar I've been at a family do! Did 2 tests yesterday at aprox 12dpo, one digi and one 10ml thing, both bfn. I had a right old sob fest in bed with the hubby!! 

Bubbles, I can't see you picture, I'm on my phone, will look on the laptop when I get home. I've got my fingers crossed for you!! 

Findingkismet - do what ever you need to do to stay same, we're all in the same boat!! 

Welcome newcomers, BFP wishes all your way!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hello lovely ladies :wave:

Lots of newcomers too - welcome :)

Fk really hope tomorrow brings good news :)

Mumtodogs hope it changes for you over the next few days

Jelly glad you are ok

Wbee :wave: hope the cramping is something good :)

Floridamum :hug: 

Who else.... Sorry if I missed you, really sorry. 

MommaM are you ttc? :wacko: just wondered with the condom usage?? 

Welcome to you all. 

Soooo from me, just cramping and tired today. Still lots of cm but a negative ic BUT it was chipped in the middle so who knows!!! 

How are we all doing symptom wise?? 

Lets get a list going - 


8 DPO - cramps, cm, slight boob ache and tired

xx


----------



## wbee

10 dpo, cramping, very tired, low back pain, very high/soft/closed cervix, lotion like cm, and frequent urination.

I honestly feel pregnant, and my intuition is pretty good so I hope I'm right.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wbee I know what you mean. I feel pregnant. This being my third time ttc. I felt pregnant when I had my mc but this time even more so. I will be a bit shocked if not. Saying that, everything could have fertilised giving me the hormones just not implanted again :( xx


----------



## Doodlebug28

First off...Congrats on the Bfps!!! YAY Secondly...I love these threads, can I join?! I have been having headaches,lower back pain,sore bbs, breaking out, yesterday I started having the feeling like af was coming (which made me nervous!) , and I noticed some discharge from my right nipple!! My temp has also been a steady 98.4 for 7 days now. Whew...hoping for a bfp. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Kdubbs87

Just wanted to update its been a busy weekend between playing on the boat and working.. I am now 11dpo and yahh I didn't test today :) I actually went to this afternoon and then choice against I'm gonna wait till tomorrow fmu... 

Little update I have had all the symptoms and last night I went to bed nausea and today been cramping in same spot in lower uterus and then had some of those vaginal pains almost like all pubic area sry tmi my one breast was just killing me in one spot this morning and had to put pressure against it... My temp is still up its been eight days forsure with one dip 7dpo so yah idk I'm gonna test tomorrow ill post results still hoping for all your ladies bfps!!! :)


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi can I join you guys? AF due around 19th so I'm getti impatient. Chances of a bfp are pretty low as we weren't actually planning on trying until next month but decided not to use a condom one time and when I checked afterwards it was when the ff app predicted ovulation- that's only based on my periods and no other info so prob not right. But they say it only takes one time to get pregnant so now I'm getting my hopes up. 

Currently estimate 10dpo so decided to test with ic and I thought I saw something but now I'm not sure. I keep looking at the picture and can't see it and suddenly I think I see something again. Think I'm going to try again on Wednesday. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Doodlebug28 said:


> First off...Congrats on the Bfps!!! YAY Secondly...I love these threads, can I join?! I have been having headaches,lower back pain,sore bbs, breaking out, yesterday I started having the feeling like af was coming (which made me nervous!) , and I noticed some discharge from my right nipple!! My temp has also been a steady 98.4 for 7 days now. Whew...hoping for a bfp. Good luck ladies!!

Welcome :wave: 

All positive sounding symptoms, what dpo are you on? x



Kdubbs87 said:


> Just wanted to update its been a busy weekend between playing on the boat and working.. I am now 11dpo and yahh I didn't test today :) I actually went to this afternoon and then choice against I'm gonna wait till tomorrow fmu...
> 
> Little update I have had all the symptoms and last night I went to bed nausea and today been cramping in same spot in lower uterus and then had some of those vaginal pains almost like all pubic area sry tmi my one breast was just killing me in one spot this morning and had to put pressure against it... My temp is still up its been eight days forsure with one dip 7dpo so yah idk I'm gonna test tomorrow ill post results still hoping for all your ladies bfps!!! :)

O M G you have sooo much self control!!!! If you find some spare can you throw some this way!!! Hope tomorrow is a good result :) x



trinity_enigm said:


> Hi can I join you guys? AF due around 19th so I'm getti impatient. Chances of a bfp are pretty low as we weren't actually planning on trying until next month but decided not to use a condom one time and when I checked afterwards it was when the ff app predicted ovulation- that's only based on my periods and no other info so prob not right. But they say it only takes one time to get pregnant so now I'm getting my hopes up.
> 
> Currently estimate 10dpo so decided to test with ic and I thought I saw something but now I'm not sure. I keep looking at the picture and can't see it and suddenly I think I see something again. Think I'm going to try again on Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

Of course, welcome :wave:

I keep doing the same. Haha, love that this is your first month and you have line eye already! Drives you mad doesn't it. 

***

As for me, still got the achey bbs, tired, heartburn.... 9 dpo today. Been doing ics but all neg, this mornings looks like there could be something but just trying to wait. The weekend. Went quick thankfully (as it always does)!!!!

This is the week we will all know for sure. 

ROLL ON FRIDAY/SATURDAY!! xx


----------



## floridamomma

I keep waking up with mild headaches and now have to pee all the time.


----------



## FindingKismet

I know 11dpo is still early for testing ... most people don't get BFP for a few more days. But I really thought I would test positive today. Oh well. I'm going to try not to let my thoughts run away with it. I hope to put it out of my mind today and just re-test tomorrow.

So I'll vent here before going to work. Honestly my mind is reeling and I have to get it out of my system.

I feel pretty normal this morning. My boobs are not sore. I feel pretty certain I had a fertilized egg (strong symptoms early on). I just don't know if it implanted. I didn't have spotting 10dpo like last time.

And then this morning, a 2/10 temp dip back down to 9dpo dip level. Still within the range of normal high temps, but last time the only dip of more than 1/10 was 9dpo and then it climbed and stayed higher.

IDK what is going on. You have to understand this is within the context of a long difficult TTC journey for me, so more emotionally loaded. And last month I had a chemical pregnancy and got first BFP at 11dpo.

For those of you who have been pregnant more than once, did your body behave the same both times? Same temp pattern? Same dpo for the first BFP? Same spotting? Or is it different each time?

Still holding out hope, but feeling discouraged and scared that there is something wrong with me that prevents successful implantation.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Findingkismet - I'm in the same boat hoping I was just testing to early, I'm totally clueless when it comes to charting tho! Sorry! 

Florida and bubble - they all sound like good symptoms for a BFP? Fingers crossed for you both!!!

Trinity and kdubbs - hope you both get BFP in the next week or so!

Sorry anyone I've forgotten, on the phone again and not easy to read! 

Well, I've got all the grumblings of my monthly nemesis... Grrrrr, working away tonight so going to test again Wednesday morning if the witch hasn't landed. :thumbup:


----------



## floridamomma

Mumtodogs-thank you I'm so
Findingkismet- i know exactly what you are going through since December i have had a mc after seeing the heartbeat and 1 possible 2 chemicals. Don't get discouraged we are all in this together. everyone I've gotten pregnant i feel symptoms but nothing serious until after bfp. I would not even know i was pregnant. I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------



## Sun_Flower

You don't get symptoms from a fertilized egg. The body has no way of knowing what has happened to an egg until it implants, so if you have symptoms that actually ARE pregnancy symptoms and not just psychosomatic or AF related, it's because an egg implanted. So I wouldn't worry about not implanting if you had strong symptoms xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Also, I had no symptoms the month I got my BFP :)


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> I know 11dpo is still early for testing ... most people don't get BFP for a few more days. But I really thought I would test positive today. Oh well. I'm going to try not to let my thoughts run away with it. I hope to put it out of my mind today and just re-test tomorrow.
> 
> So I'll vent here before going to work. Honestly my mind is reeling and I have to get it out of my system.
> 
> I feel pretty normal this morning. My boobs are not sore. I feel pretty certain I had a fertilized egg (strong symptoms early on). I just don't know if it implanted. I didn't have spotting 10dpo like last time.
> 
> And then this morning, a 2/10 temp dip back down to 9dpo dip level. Still within the range of normal high temps, but last time the only dip of more than 1/10 was 9dpo and then it climbed and stayed higher.
> 
> IDK what is going on. You have to understand this is within the context of a long difficult TTC journey for me, so more emotionally loaded. And last month I had a chemical pregnancy and got first BFP at 11dpo.
> 
> For those of you who have been pregnant more than once, did your body behave the same both times? Same temp pattern? Same dpo for the first BFP? Same spotting? Or is it different each time?
> 
> Still holding out hope, but feeling discouraged and scared that there is something wrong with me that prevents successful implantation.

With my angel and rainbow, I got bios at 9 dpo, and max was after a long two years of ttc, with no periods, so there's hope. With my chemical and last mc it was 11dpo, but everyone is different and hcg rises differently. :hugs: I hope it isn't much lo ger for you, I know it really gets you down and is constantly on your mind xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Findingkismet - I'm in the same boat hoping I was just testing to early, I'm totally clueless when it comes to charting tho! Sorry!
> 
> Florida and bubble - they all sound like good symptoms for a BFP? Fingers crossed for you both!!!
> 
> Trinity and kdubbs - hope you both get BFP in the next week or so!
> 
> Sorry anyone I've forgotten, on the phone again and not easy to read!
> 
> Well, I've got all the grumblings of my monthly nemesis... Grrrrr, working away tonight so going to test again Wednesday morning if the witch hasn't landed. :thumbup:

Thank you lovely :flower:



Sun_Flower said:


> You don't get symptoms from a fertilized egg. The body has no way of knowing what has happened to an egg until it implants, so if you have symptoms that actually ARE pregnancy symptoms and not just psychosomatic or AF related, it's because an egg implanted. So I wouldn't worry about not implanting if you had strong symptoms xx

Sorry sunflower but you can. From the moment an egg is fertilised, hormones are released to support that, some people more than others and it can make you feel like you are in fact pregnant. You can't get a positive hcg, as this is only produced when an attempt at implantation occurs, I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks, uterus was completely empty but hcg was 38, so even an attempt at implanting had resulted in this.

Of course the body knows its fertilised, as soon as the sperm enters, it closes of using hormones and then send out a hormone to kill any remaining sperm! It then has to produce hormones to support it until it implants!! 

Not to get into a debate over it but these ladies are all hopeful and would hate for them to get disheartened xx


----------



## floridamomma

That's true. I for crazy pregnancy symptoms with my chemical and it never implanted


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> That's true. I for crazy pregnancy symptoms with my chemical and it never implanted

It's crazy isn't it :wacko:

I watched this fantastic video on you tube which explained all of the hormones released etc and what happens. 

I agree some symptoms can be all psychosomatic but pain in your boobs and increased cm etc are caused but levels of hormones and you can't imagine that :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Breast pain and increased CM come from higher levels of progesterone that can occur naturally as levels of progesterone rise after ovulation. I wasn't aware that there were hormonal changes the minute fertilization occurs, haven't been able to find any evidence to that effect but it's cool if it's true :)


----------



## wbee

11 do and took a test. Left it sitting and an hour later there's what looks like a super faint line, but there are evaporation marks next to it so hard to say (hours later is still OK imo, tested at 15 hcg at MD a few weeks ago and the previously negative hpt test I took that morning was positive a few hours later). My SO sees what I see. Too faint to call, but will be testing in two days to see. Ridiculously excited, but staying realistic.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed wbee :) xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

I agree sunflower :) ill try and find the link for you. How are you doing?

Wbee, fingers crossed its the start :) hope your test in a few days is good news, how are ou feeling? xx


----------



## Littlebirdj

I'm really late to join - but AF is due the 20th for me and I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo today. Congrats and best luck to all! I will do my first test the 18th... This is our first true month of ttc so my hopes aren't extremely high, but I'm obsessed already!


----------



## wbee

Bubble, I'm feeling pretty great. Some minor cramp like sensations but nothing remarkable. I really hope it turns out to be a true line! How are you feeling?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Littlebirdj said:


> I'm really late to join - but AF is due the 20th for me and I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo today. Congrats and best luck to all! I will do my first test the 18th... This is our first true month of ttc so my hopes aren't extremely high, but I'm obsessed already!

Hi little bird and welcome :wave: 

Fingers crossed its beginners luck for you. It's hard not to get obsessed isn't it :wacko: it's two weeks of madness for me lol x



wbee said:


> Bubble, I'm feeling pretty great. Some minor cramp like sensations but nothing remarkable. I really hope it turns out to be a true line! How are you feeling?

Eeeeek so exciting. Still getting the pains at the sides of my bbs and cramping mildly. Like af but weirder. Tired!! I've had another weird ic too. I feel pregnant. Just frustrated waiting to know but also worrying about another chemical :( xx


----------



## floridamomma

wbee good luck fxd!


----------



## NMyshyniuk

Yesterday at 7 dpo I had cramping and very light spotting last night and this morning!!! : D


----------



## wbee

OMG I'm going to burst lol. The line has since darkened and it's quite apparent now!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/20130715_133015_zps73c69524.jpg

Thoughts?


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> OMG I'm going to burst lol. The line has since darkened and it's quite apparent now!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/20130715_133015_zps73c69524.jpg
> 
> Thoughts?

Ooh wbeeeeeeeeeeeee, looks like the start of something very POSITIVE to me :happydance::happydance: 

Really hope it's darker tomorrow xx


----------



## wbee

Thanks! I'm soooo excited!!! I think I'm going to get a digital on my way home from work tonight and test tomorrow with that so I don't have to twist and turn in the light so much, lol. Tomorrow seems so far away now, lol.

(SO doesn't seem too excited yet, but he's cautious just in case I think)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Good idea. Although would wait until you get a clearer line or a few days as the digis are 50miu so will most likely say negative and it's annoying when you spend all that money on one :) can't wait to hear tomorrows xx


----------



## wbee

Oh OK, thanks. I didn't know that. These tests are 25 but will still show positive at 15 I've found. I'll just use the last one of these cheap ones tomorrow then. 

Do I call my doctor first thing if there is a good line tomorrow? Or do I wait until next monday since my period is due Friday? Or should I wait until my scheduled hcG blood test on wednesday (next week)? Wondering since I just had a molar pregnancy but hcG was an official negative last wednesday. I think I'm getting ahead of myself.. lol


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Oh OK, thanks. I didn't know that. These tests are 25 but will still show positive at 15 I've found. I'll just use the last one of these cheap ones tomorrow then.
> 
> Do I call my doctor first thing if there is a good line tomorrow? Or do I wait until next monday since my period is due Friday? Or should I wait until my scheduled hcG blood test on wednesday (next week)? Wondering since I just had a molar pregnancy but hcG was an official negative last wednesday. I think I'm getting ahead of myself.. lol

That sounds like a good idea :thumbup: 

I would wait until af before anything, just to rule out a chemical. The midwife doesn't see you u til 8-10 weeks anyway for booking you in. As you have a test next week that will be a good indication for you anyway so may be easier to go after them so you can discuss the results and make sure they are at the levels they should be. xx


----------



## CKJ

Hi all I'm due AF 21st July n am 8dpo, was sure this month was a no go, then dpo 6 n 7 had proper queasiness, got my hopes up a little but today nothing so who knows. My heart says I'm out but it's only my first month so we will see. Good luck to all!!! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

I faintly see a line


----------



## FindingKismet

The body reacts right away when an egg is fertilized. Not everyone is sensitive to the earliest changes in the body, but some people are.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor

"In humans, modern pregnancy tests detect human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). hCG is not present until after implantation, which occurs six to twelve days after fertilization.[25] In contrast, EPF is present within hours of fertilization. While several other pre-implantation signals have been identified, EPF is believed to be the earliest possible marker of pregnancy.[8][26] The accuracy of EPF as a pregnancy test in humans has been found to be high by several studies.[27]"

And here is another link to a scientific text that mentions many chemical changes in the body prior to implantation:
https://www.embryology.ch/anglais/gnidation/molecul01.html


----------



## MommaM

Seriously, Sunday is FOREVER away from now! Sigh.

Someone asked if I'm TTC because of the condom useage, and the answer is no. But I wouldn't be sad to be having another baby. :)

I'm about 9-10 dpo now, Tuesday the fifteenth, with AF due this coming Saturday or Sunday, 20-21st. My boobs feel fine, and no bigger, but sometimes when I look in the mirror I'm still sure of the darker nipples and appearance of veins. Could be all in my head tho. I had moderate to light cramping for about three-four days, and now its very mild and sporadic, and could just be pre-AF. However, as of yesterday I was having the sharper 'twinges' down there that I keep reading you ladies referring to. I feel 'wet' a lot and like AF is coming, and as of this very moment I'm having some light headedness. I also remember that a few days ago I was having sharp pains in my vaginal area. And I have been feeling weird aches in the side of my one book toward the arm pit, however it could be a swollen lymph node fighting infection as I also had a tooth pulled this week. Now its getting to the point where anything I feel can be simply related to AF being right around the corner, so who knows. I'm not stressed either way. I'd be happy about it if I was, even though its not planned in any way. :)


----------



## jelly tots

RdHdsmama13 said:


> My last "period" was June 21st and it would start and stop everyday for about 5-6 days and was kind of light flow. I'm 13 DPO and I've been sick as hell and super nauseas everyday. The past two days I've had hot flashes horribly, starting to have to pee a lot, have had somewhat diarrhea, mild cramping in lower abdomen but never lasts long, today it's just sore feeling. Last night my legs were achy and tired just like my lower back and ribs, I've been very tired lately. Some days I have a lot of CM mostly thick and white and some days nothing at all. Somewhat emotional and cry at the drop of a dime. My boobs haven't been sore. My next period is due July 19th. Help?! =]

This sounds exactly how I've been feeling the last week or so, fingers and toes all crossed!


Mumtodogs said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being off the radar I've been at a family do! Did 2 tests yesterday at aprox 12dpo, one digi and one 10ml thing, both bfn. I had a right old sob fest in bed with the hubby!!
> 
> Bubbles, I can't see you picture, I'm on my phone, will look on the laptop when I get home. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Findingkismet - do what ever you need to do to stay same, we're all in the same boat!!
> 
> Welcome newcomers, BFP wishes all your way!!!

Oh hunni, big hugs. My ic's are only just showing up lines and according to all the calculators I'm now 6 weeks. Fx a few more days help those lines to show up.


wbee said:


> 10 dpo, cramping, very tired, low back pain, very high/soft/closed cervix, lotion like cm, and frequent urination.
> 
> I honestly feel pregnant, and my intuition is pretty good so I hope I'm right.

All sounding good!


Doodlebug28 said:


> First off...Congrats on the Bfps!!! YAY Secondly...I love these threads, can I join?! I have been having headaches,lower back pain,sore bbs, breaking out, yesterday I started having the feeling like af was coming (which made me nervous!) , and I noticed some discharge from my right nipple!! My temp has also been a steady 98.4 for 7 days now. Whew...hoping for a bfp. Good luck ladies!!

Welcome chick, I thought af was coming too, I still do as getting cramps most days and a pressure type feeling low down. Every time I go to the loo I'm expecting it to be there.


Kdubbs87 said:


> Just wanted to update its been a busy weekend between playing on the boat and working.. I am now 11dpo and yahh I didn't test today :) I actually went to this afternoon and then choice against I'm gonna wait till tomorrow fmu...
> 
> Little update I have had all the symptoms and last night I went to bed nausea and today been cramping in same spot in lower uterus and then had some of those vaginal pains almost like all pubic area sry tmi my one breast was just killing me in one spot this morning and had to put pressure against it... My temp is still up its been eight days forsure with one dip 7dpo so yah idk I'm gonna test tomorrow ill post results still hoping for all your ladies bfps!!! :)

Eeek! Sounding good 


trinity_enigm said:


> Hi can I join you guys? AF due around 19th so I'm getti impatient. Chances of a bfp are pretty low as we weren't actually planning on trying until next month but decided not to use a condom one time and when I checked afterwards it was when the ff app predicted ovulation- that's only based on my periods and no other info so prob not right. But they say it only takes one time to get pregnant so now I'm getting my hopes up.
> 
> Currently estimate 10dpo so decided to test with ic and I thought I saw something but now I'm not sure. I keep looking at the picture and can't see it and suddenly I think I see something again. Think I'm going to try again on Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

Give it a few days and best of luck!


FindingKismet said:


> I know 11dpo is still early for testing ... most people don't get BFP for a few more days. But I really thought I would test positive today. Oh well. I'm going to try not to let my thoughts run away with it. I hope to put it out of my mind today and just re-test tomorrow.
> 
> So I'll vent here before going to work. Honestly my mind is reeling and I have to get it out of my system.
> 
> I feel pretty normal this morning. My boobs are not sore. I feel pretty certain I had a fertilized egg (strong symptoms early on). I just don't know if it implanted. I didn't have spotting 10dpo like last time.
> 
> And then this morning, a 2/10 temp dip back down to 9dpo dip level. Still within the range of normal high temps, but last time the only dip of more than 1/10 was 9dpo and then it climbed and stayed higher.
> 
> IDK what is going on. You have to understand this is within the context of a long difficult TTC journey for me, so more emotionally loaded. And last month I had a chemical pregnancy and got first BFP at 11dpo.
> 
> For those of you who have been pregnant more than once, did your body behave the same both times? Same temp pattern? Same dpo for the first BFP? Same spotting? Or is it different each time?
> 
> Still holding out hope, but feeling discouraged and scared that there is something wrong with me that prevents successful implantation.

My body is showing different symptoms to last time, only slightly though. I had cramps last time but not as many as this and the nausea seemed a bit less last time too. I think cos I only had George last June my body remembers quite well what brig pregnant is like and doesn't like it lol. Got horrendous back pain which I didn't get last time too and my bb are less sore. I had to wear a bra at night last time.


Mumtodogs said:


> Findingkismet - I'm in the same boat hoping I was just testing to early, I'm totally clueless when it comes to charting tho! Sorry!
> 
> Florida and bubble - they all sound like good symptoms for a BFP? Fingers crossed for you both!!!
> 
> Trinity and kdubbs - hope you both get BFP in the next week or so!
> 
> Sorry anyone I've forgotten, on the phone again and not easy to read!
> 
> Well, I've got all the grumblings of my monthly nemesis... Grrrrr, working away tonight so going to test again Wednesday morning if the witch hasn't landed. :thumbup:

Keep away af! 


Littlebirdj said:


> I'm really late to join - but AF is due the 20th for me and I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo today. Congrats and best luck to all! I will do my first test the 18th... This is our first true month of ttc so my hopes aren't extremely high, but I'm obsessed already!

Best of luck!


NMyshyniuk said:


> Yesterday at 7 dpo I had cramping and very light spotting last night and this morning!!! : D

Sounds promising for implantation :)


wbee said:


> OMG I'm going to burst lol. The line has since darkened and it's quite apparent now!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/20130715_133015_zps73c69524.jpg
> 
> Thoughts?

I can see it!!!! Eeeeek! Here's lists of fairy dust for it to get darker. Ah congrats hun, fabulous news for me this morning :) 


CKJ said:


> Hi all I'm due AF 21st July n am 8dpo, was sure this month was a no go, then dpo 6 n 7 had proper queasiness, got my hopes up a little but today nothing so who knows. My heart says I'm out but it's only my first month so we will see. Good luck to all!!! Xx

Good luck chick


MommaM said:


> Seriously, Sunday is FOREVER away from now! Sigh.
> 
> Someone asked if I'm TTC because of the condom useage, and the answer is no. But I wouldn't be sad to be having another baby. :)
> 
> I'm about 9-10 dpo now, Tuesday the fifteenth, with AF due this coming Saturday or Sunday, 20-21st. My boobs feel fine, and no bigger, but sometimes when I look in the mirror I'm still sure of the darker nipples and appearance of veins. Could be all in my head tho. I had moderate to light cramping for about three-four days, and now its very mild and sporadic, and could just be pre-AF. However, as of yesterday I was having the sharper 'twinges' down there that I keep reading you ladies referring to. I feel 'wet' a lot and like AF is coming, and as of this very moment I'm having some light headedness. I also remember that a few days ago I was having sharp pains in my vaginal area. And I have been feeling weird aches in the side of my one book toward the arm pit, however it could be a swollen lymph node fighting infection as I also had a tooth pulled this week. Now its getting to the point where anything I feel can be simply related to AF being right around the corner, so who knows. I'm not stressed either way. I'd be happy about it if I was, even though its not planned in any way. :)

Mine wasn't entirely planned, we kinda hoped it would take a few months as took us nearly two years for monkey, but we are just as ecstatic as still another little miracle. Good luck hun.


Bubbles - hope you are good, sorry only just realised I missed you off the quotes as on my phone on the train. Your symptoms are sounding promising.
Here's to some more bfps!!

I keep worrying that this is all a dream and af is just going to turn up any day. Keep having quite a lot of cramps feelings and sharp pains, more than I had last time. The nausea keeps me realising that I am but luckily so far (touch wood) I haven't actually been sick yet. 
I did another test on Saturday as was being impatient and was a couple of shades darker than on Friday, I would
Post a pic but you really can't tell the difference on the pics. 
I've got one more frer and saving it for Thursday/Friday if its no darker I'm tempted to get a digi just to put my mind a rest as ill defo know I'm okay then if shows up on one of those.

Lots and lots of sticky dust for you all, and even more excited for everyone's results this weekend :) xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

CKJ said:


> Hi all I'm due AF 21st July n am 8dpo, was sure this month was a no go, then dpo 6 n 7 had proper queasiness, got my hopes up a little but today nothing so who knows. My heart says I'm out but it's only my first month so we will see. Good luck to all!!! Xx

Welcome :wave:



floridamomma said:


> I faintly see a line

:wave: hoe are you doing today?



FindingKismet said:


> The body reacts right away when an egg is fertilized. Not everyone is sensitive to the earliest changes in the body, but some people are.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor
> 
> "In humans, modern pregnancy tests detect human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). hCG is not present until after implantation, which occurs six to twelve days after fertilization.[25] In contrast, EPF is present within hours of fertilization. While several other pre-implantation signals have been identified, EPF is believed to be the earliest possible marker of pregnancy.[8][26] The accuracy of EPF as a pregnancy test in humans has been found to be high by several studies.[27]"
> 
> And here is another link to a scientific text that mentions many chemical changes in the body prior to implantation:
> https://www.embryology.ch/anglais/gnidation/molecul01.html

Thanks for that :thumbup: I forgot about looking :dohh: x



MommaM said:


> Someone asked if I'm TTC because of the condom useage, and the answer is no. But I wouldn't be sad to be having another baby. :)

:wave: it was me :) 

Ah I see, so it this a one off visit to ttc on bnb? Symptoms sound good, I hope it's all good signs x



jelly tots said:


> Bubbles, I can't see you picture, I'm on my phone, will look on the laptop when I get home. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

Glad everything is going good for you. 

I think I just got a feint bfp on an ic at 10dpo off to town later to get some superdrug tests :) 

Xx


----------



## FindingKismet

I don't feel pregnant anymore, even though I'm on progesterone suppositories.

I guess implantation failed. Or maybe the major symptoms I had were not from a fertilized egg, but from all the hormones in my body from last month's chemical pregnancy and the extra progesterone I keep putting in it.

I'll keep testing a few more days, and I know it's still early to call it, but if I had to guess, I think I'm out.


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> I don't feel pregnant anymore, even though I'm on progesterone suppositories.
> 
> I guess implantation failed. Or maybe the major symptoms I had were not from a fertilized egg, but from all the hormones in my body from last month's chemical pregnancy and the extra progesterone I keep putting in it.
> 
> I'll keep testing a few more days, and I know it's still early to call it, but if I had to guess, I think I'm out.

:hugs: I hope it's just too early for you :hugs:



**

I still have aches boobs and tired, increased cm etc, I feel pregnant, ic's I'm 'sure' I can see something on them but just did a superdrug test with afternoon urine, and was about to type that its a bfn, but just looked again and wondering if I can see something. I'm hoping so much this isn't another chemical or failed implantation. Why do my boobs Hurt so much though? I've never had them ache like this. :thumbup:

Anyway. Still only 10dpo and I guess that's classed as too early to tell xx


----------



## floridamomma

Findingkismet: your not it until af arrives, don't count yourself it
Bubble: I'm ok. Still having headaches, some cramping, lots of cm, and sore side boobs. Waiting until Tuesday to test so we will see. How is your wait?


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> Findingkismet: your not it until af arrives, don't count yourself it
> Bubble: I'm ok. Still having headaches, some cramping, lots of cm, and sore side boobs. Waiting until Tuesday to test so we will see. How is your wait?

Annoyingly :wacko: :dohh::growlmad:

I have all the signs I've had when pregnant before, I know it's very early still but frustrated I'm just getting shadows! Hope so much it's not a failed implant or chemical again :cry: can't believe you have managed to wait :blush: xx


----------



## Amob4

Hi im due on the 19th of july hoping its a bfp good luck to you all and baby dust hoping we all get bfp


----------



## floridamomma

Bubble it's really hard. Especially because i have test at home. Keep holding on i think you are going to get good news.
Amob: welcome and good luck


----------



## trinity_enigm

Findingkismet: No ones out until AF sings (in a horrible out of tune voice I imagine)!

Hope everyone's ok. I'm thinking I might test when I get home from work but not sure. Am feeling really tired and not sure if its the weather or something else. Have been feeling a bit icky in my belly but again could be the heat. Have slightly tender boobs but only if I prod them. I've never really had any AF symptoms ever (I imagine a million girls wanting to punch me out of jealousy lol) but it means I don't really know what achy boobs and cramps that are also associated with pregnancy are supposed to feel like. I don't know if my boobs usually hurt if I prob them as its not something I've ever really had to do before but I've noticed if oh gives me a tight hug they've been hurtin a bit- does that count?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Florida x

Trinity - how many dpo are you? x


----------



## trinity_enigm

bubblebubble1 said:


> Thanks Florida x
> 
> Trinity - how many dpo are you? x

I think I'm 11 dpo but that's just an estimate so still pretty early.


----------



## aspiringmom27

Hey All.. I am 12 dpo today. Having some light pinkish spotting since 8 DPO. Couldn't resist and took an early response HPT.. BFN :( Hope it was too early to test.


----------



## Fliss_floss

Hi ladies, back on this after a couple years out after having DD. this is our 2nd month trying after coming off pill at end of April- AF due on 22nd so keeping fingers and toes crossed!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wbee

Today I had another faint line, slightly darker than yesterday but barely. Still didn't show in the ten minute window, but as far as I'm concerned I'm pregnant, just waiting to make sure it's not a chemical.

I don't have a lot of symptoms right now (12 DPO) except for horrible irritability (my poor SO) and I can feel that something is going on in there. Oh and I've been having some low back pain and strangely my sciatic nerve is really giving me trouble (haven't had problems with it for about a year now, has bothered me for a couple years prior).

Really hoping my bean sticks.

Reading everyone's symptoms sounds promising. I think this thread will be full of BFPs!


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Well period is due the 20/21st and I'm 14 dpo? My symptoms have pretty much gone down a lot today, started having to pee a lot yesterday and now feel I have a bladder infection. Took a hpt yesterday and was negative =[ 
Still feel pretty queasy through the day and now haven't been able to sleep very much, I know with my first pregnancy I would wake up super early and couldn't sleep any longer then always pass out early at night. 
Got a little dizzy today, I for sure thought my period would come today since I was cramping more than normal this morning but then by 9ish all cramping had disappeared and I have felt normal all day minus being queasy. Ive pretty much lost hope that I've conceived =[ 

Congrats and fingers crossed to you all for positives!


----------



## wbee

Called my doc and they want me in asap for blood work so I'm going in tomorrow. I'll have an official answer by the time I leave for work. So excited!


----------



## floridamomma

aspiring: until af starts don't count yourself out yet
wbee: update us!! congrats again
Rdhd: when I got a bfp I had absolutely no symptoms. the day before was my wedding and I had a little champagne danced and had a crazy time. don't count yourself out
flissfloss:fxd good luck hun


----------



## bubblebubble1

Evening ladies :)

Went to the beach with dd this evening as a treat and she had a lovely time. She loved being able to stay up late and the adventure :cloud9:

There's some positive symptoms going on on this thread!! :happydance:

Wbee I can't believe you will know tomorrow!! Please update ASAP!! Fingers crossed for you xx

My boobs really ache! Really ache. Never had this before. They look funny too! Didn't have dinner tonight before we went out as we were grabbing something on the way home and when we got there I felt really dizzy and weird. Ate on the way home just now (late I know lol) and have got awful wind type pains and heartburn!! 

Anyone else with boobs that feel really bruised?? I had them burn/tingle with ds1&dd1 but not like this. 

Still got the cm too. Just need this bfp to hurry up!!! 

xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles I know with my 1st pregnancy I'd never felt anything like the ache in my boobs, it was the reason I took a test! 

There are so many Bfp's or hints at ones on this thread, I'm loving it! 

Well AF was due for me yesterday / today (28/29 day cycle) and she hasn't shown her ugly face, but my tests are bfn? Loosing hope fast!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> Findingkismet: your not it until af arrives, don't count yourself it

When you take progesterone, you don't get AF until you stop taking it. So you keep testing until you're sure you're not pregnant. Then you stop taking the progesterone and you get AF a couple of days later when it's out of your system.

It's scary because you feel like you're pulling the plug. Typically you test 14dpo and stop progesterone if BFN, but I'm going to keep going until 15dpo just to be sure.

Anyone else taken progesterone?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles I know with my 1st pregnancy I'd never felt anything like the ache in my boobs, it was the reason I took a test!
> 
> There are so many Bfp's or hints at ones on this thread, I'm loving it!
> 
> Well AF was due for me yesterday / today (28/29 day cycle) and she hasn't shown her ugly face, but my tests are bfn? Loosing hope fast!!!

:wave: oh I so hope she doesn't arrive and we see a nice BFP instead :) xx how you feeling?

It's just not like the usual I've had before which is weird and I've never had them hurt like this from about 5dpo in the tww. 

I agree, this is a really lucky thread. I hope we get some more :)

I got another weird ic. Going to do another superdrug with smu. 

Still got my boob pain and mild cramps, not exaggerating but my areoles are MASSIVE, always feel queasy after eating, you know where you get gurgly air bubbles Coming up? xx

So another dpo along... How are we all doing? xx



FindingKismet said:


> Anyone else taken progesterone?

No I haven't sorry I can't help but what you are saying is what I've heard x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Weird!!!:wacko: :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm, before I maximise the picture it looks like a definite two lines, but when you maximise it it's less easy to see? X


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sun_Flower said:


> Hmm, before I maximise the picture it looks like a definite two lines, but when you maximise it it's less easy to see? X

I know, it's a weird one. I could see the colour but worried its line eye!!! x

Edit - and now it's practically invisible!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Arggggghhhhhh just wasted my superdrug on diluted wee!!! BFN!! This is driving me mad!! x


----------



## katie_cole

Hello. everyone. good luck to all! 
my period is due around the 25th. Its the first month that i have used Vitex and Clear blue digital OV. so i am hoping and praying as usual. every time i feel a bit queasy my heart flutters with excitement.. lol. i have felt sick in the mornings but i am putting it down to the very hot weather at the moment.......here's hoping! :) x


----------



## trinity_enigm

Did an ic with fmu this morning and Got a weird result. There wasn't actually a line but tere looked like the start of a line at one side- like a pink spot right at the edge so don't know if that means anything. Tried to take a photo but couldn't get it to show up. Don't know if it mean anything so not going to get my hopes up. Going to try and stop myself testing tomorrow and see if AF shows up on fri.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi Katie, you are a little behind us. good luck to you x

Trinity I had a weird result too! I added a pic. Let's hope it's the start of something for you and af doesn't show x


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies! I have something that may be comforting to those of you who are counting dpo based on your LH surge (when you got a positive OPK test).

You probably didn't ovulate until a day or two after the first positive test. It explains this in the directions that come with the test, but I think a lot of people don't read all the fine print.

For example, I test twice a day when I get close to ovulation: before work and after work. Here are my last two months.

7/1 - -
7/2 - +
7/3 + +
7/4 - - and ovulated on this day

5/30 - -
5/31 + +
6/1 + - and ovulated this day (night actually)
6/2 - -

So as you can see, if I get my first positive OPK in the pm, I ovulate 2 days later. If I get it in the am, I ovulate one day later.

So you may want to subtract one or two days from your dpo count, if you think this applies to you too. This can relieve some stress when it comes time for pregnancy tests. You can avoid testing a day or two too early.

P.S. my ovulation days are confirmed by charting my temps.

Oh and this might be obvious, but don't count the day you ovulated. If you ovulated on 7/4, then 7/5 is 1dpo.


----------



## wbee

Well now today I don't see a line on yesterday's test and no line has shown on today's that I see (only been a few minutes). Now I'm really thinking i made a fuss for nothing :(

ETA: OK I do see a line on yesterday's actually, but it looks so faint. More so than the day before (could an evap line muddle with that test?) but I still don't see anything on today's. Ugh. I'm so deflated because it should be undoubtedly darker today.


----------



## wbee

Bubbles I definitely see a line on that one!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles I see a line! Very faint but there is say!!! 

Wbee - fingers crossed for you!!! 

Findingkismet - thanks for this info, I really think I have an ovulation problem, as they have found cysts in the past but on a follow up scan they had gone. I need to start temping, as this is the only way to know. I did opk last month an never got a positive, but I was drinking LOTS of water, as I never get EWCM and was trying to increase it. 

Trinity- hope this is good news! Test again in 2 days

Welcome new comers!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!!

Well I still have no symptoms, either of AF or BFP. I'm just normal! Period now 2/3 days late but bfn on pregnancy tests?!? Argh!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Well now today I don't see a line on yesterday's test and no line has shown on today's that I see (only been a few minutes). Now I'm really thinking i made a fuss for nothing :(
> 
> ETA: OK I do see a line on yesterday's actually, but it looks so faint. More so than the day before (could an evap line muddle with that test?) but I still don't see anything on today's. Ugh. I'm so deflated because it should be undoubtedly darker today.




wbee said:


> Bubbles I definitely see a line on that one!

The same thing is happening to me! :wacko:

So glad I'm not the only one having this! I can't see the lines on mine either now! And they were there, clear as day As in the picture! 

I hope we get a really big bfp soon, :thumbup: xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles I see a line! Very faint but there is say!!!
> 
> Wbee - fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Findingkismet - thanks for this info, I really think I have an ovulation problem, as they have found cysts in the past but on a follow up scan they had gone. I need to start temping, as this is the only way to know. I did opk last month an never got a positive, but I was drinking LOTS of water, as I never get EWCM and was trying to increase it.
> 
> Trinity- hope this is good news! Test again in 2 days
> 
> Welcome new comers!!! Fingers crossed for us all!!!
> 
> Well I still have no symptoms, either of AF or BFP. I'm just normal! Period now 2/3 days late but bfn on pregnancy tests?!? Argh!!!


Arghhhh how frustrating for you :wacko:

Thanks, glad you see it too! It's gone now though :dohh: :growlmad: xx


----------



## wbee

Thanks bubbles. My cervix is high, closed, and firm this morning so I'm certain I'm not pregnant. I should find out relatively soon from the blood test, but I'm not expecting good news.


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Thanks bubbles. My cervix is high, closed, and firm this morning so I'm certain I'm not pregnant. I should find out relatively soon from the blood test, but I'm not expecting good news.

:cry: I hope it is good news. 

Where/how should it be? How do I check? xx


----------



## wbee

I can find mine easily when I squat. It feels like your nose when firm and like your lip when soft. It "shouldn't" be anything (it's very individual I've read, and you must do it every day at the same time to get a feel for how yours changes), but with pregnancy it seems to often be high/soft/closed which mine was for many days until today. 

My breasts might be a bit sore today too? I have no idea if it's in my head (ie poking too hard lol). I'm assuming it was a super brief chemical. I'm still certain I WAS pregnant if I'm not now, there's no way I wasn't. Even if I get the news I'm expecting, I'll be OK. I have next month to try and getting down about it is not going to help anything at all. I just wish I hadn't seen a positive line at all.


----------



## bubblebubble1

I always see people mention it but just don't feel brave enough. I will have to try one day though!!

How are you all doing ladies? xx


----------



## wbee

Negative. Dammit


----------



## Mumtodogs

Sorry wbee.... When I AF due?


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Negative. Dammit

Was that the blood test? :( x


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Only symptoms that have stuck around is my nausea. No signs of period which expected 19th. Discharge is mainly only once to twice throughout the day and is normally ALOT when I go pee. And makes my underwear stick? Lol tmi sorry. Haven't taken another hpt since my negative two days ago. Still have some hope that my period will be missed since there's no signs of it coming like normal.


----------



## wbee

Yes negative blood test. Period should come tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's crap wbee, big hugs! 

RDHD- you're not out until AF comes, and negative test before AF date can't always be trusted


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh wbee so sorry :hugs: such limbo isn't it. At least you know now. Onto the next cycle xx

Rdhd - all sounds good :)

Went out tonight, I was late so had to run and had to stop, bbs Hurt too much lol :blush: when I got home I went to the toilet, when I wiped I had a small string of brown almost like a thin string in cm. hoping that's implantation as wondered why I hadn't had anything!! What do you think? 

xx


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Thank you everyone im tryin to think positive about it and not stress. No signs of AF still so that's good. No implantation bleeding I've noticed. There's hardly any cm and I'm so irritated with this bladder infection. There's quite a few symptoms the same as when I found out I was pregnant with my son. So that's a good sign I hope and my mind isn't tricking me. 

Wbee so sorry =[


----------



## trinity_enigm

Well I'm out. AF arrived a day early. I wasn't really expecting it to be this month to be honest and we weren't supposed to start trying until next cycle. At least I can have a drink tonight- out for dinner with friends.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Rdhd - fingers crossed x

Trinity - :hugs: fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## bubblebubble1

I knew I wasn't imagining my symptoms - 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Really really hope it's a sticky this time xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yay congrats!! Xx


----------



## katie_cole

its horrible waiting isn't it? i have the same symptoms before a period as i do when i was preg, so i can never really tell! lol. i'm fed up of wasting tests thinking.... yep i'm defo prego this time, only to get my period a few days later. :(. good luck to you! x


----------



## Hann79

Hi all, out of touch with B&B haven't posted since last pregnant in 2010. I'm 5dpo testing for first time on 24th, which is the same day my son leaves primary, that's going to be an emotional day!! Is anyone symptom spotting?


----------



## katie_cole

great news Bubblebubble1! Congrats! :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Congrats bubbles, hope the bean holds tight!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi hann, welcome, you are quite a bit behind us all but lots of luck and dust x

Thanks ladies

I must have implanted late because had that 'thing' last night and slight brown cm this morning. Smu today is pretty much bfn so was lucky to get that bfp with fmu!! Hopefully tomorrows will be darker!!

Really hope it's a sticky this time xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Fingers crossed for you bubbles! After having no symptoms at all I'm TOTALLY SHATTERED today, 3-4 days late on period now, another thread thinks I o'vd late, going to test tomorrow morning


----------



## FindingKismet

Yay bubble!!

I am officially out. BFN again today at 14dpo, and no symptoms. I took my last progesterone last night so should get AF around tomorrow night.

I was really disappointed 11-12dpo, but then accepted it and I'm ready to move on to a new cycle.

DH and I decided to give it one last try naturally before doing IUI.

This time I know that no matter what symptoms I experience, it doesn't mean I'm pregnant until about 10-11dpo when I would start seeing implantation and then hcg symptoms. I had the same early signs this cycle as the cycle I was pregnant. Sorry to be such a downer, but it's true!

That said, I have seen people who have certain early signs only when they are pregnant. One woman I recently saw on the forum recently got BFP for #3, and she said she knew within the first few days because of the pinches in her uterus that she only had with the first 2 babies.

I'll stay tuned to see who gets "knocked up" form this group this cycle! Baby dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Findingkismet - that's crap! So sorry, fingers crossed for next month, I'll keep my eyes out for you on the boards. I think you're totally right about symptoms, I've made a real effort this month to NOT symptom spot, and I haven't had any (until shatteredness today, 3-4 days late). In previous months I've noticed all sorts of symptoms and convinced myself we'd got lucky. I put earlier on this thread I even googled "increased facial hair in early pregnancy' because I had one stray hair on my chin. I was totally obsessed!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Fingers crossed for you bubbles! After having no symptoms at all I'm TOTALLY SHATTERED today, 3-4 days late on period now, another thread thinks I o'vd late, going to test tomorrow morning

I think it's possible. 

What did you use to pinpoint it? x



FindingKismet said:


> Yay bubble!!
> 
> I am officially out. BFN again today at 14dpo, and no symptoms. I took my last progesterone last night so should get AF around tomorrow night.
> 
> I was really disappointed 11-12dpo, but then accepted it and I'm ready to move on to a new cycle.
> 
> DH and I decided to give it one last try naturally before doing IUI.
> 
> This time I know that no matter what symptoms I experience, it doesn't mean I'm pregnant until about 10-11dpo when I would start seeing implantation and then hcg symptoms. I had the same early signs this cycle as the cycle I was pregnant. Sorry to be such a downer, but it's true!
> 
> That said, I have seen people who have certain early signs only when they are pregnant. One woman I recently saw on the forum recently got BFP for #3, and she said she knew within the first few days because of the pinches in her uterus that she only had with the first 2 babies.
> 
> I'll stay tuned to see who gets "knocked up" form this group this cycle! Baby dust to you all!
> :dust:

Sorry Hun :/

Fingers crossed for next cycle then :)

I totally agree with the last paragraph. I have never had these symptoms on previous ttc months. Only when I had ds and dd. I just knew this time. Just needed the bfp to prove it!! xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles - tmi alert.... About a week after I thought I might have ovulated (based solely on lmp and usual 28 day cycle) I got some crystal clear jelly type CM, not stretchy though. I never get EWCM, but this is the closest I've ever been to what I imagine it is. I BD'd just in case, but was only home that one night so didn't get chance to do it much... If it is the case that I ovulated a week later than thought then AF should be due Tuesday, I'm going to test again at the weekend!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee i am so sorry hun. Hugs your way.
Bubble congrats on you're bfp!
Rdhd the waiting is just absolutely horrible isn't it?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles - tmi alert.... About a week after I thought I might have ovulated (based solely on lmp and usual 28 day cycle) I got some crystal clear jelly type CM, not stretchy though. I never get EWCM, but this is the closest I've ever been to what I imagine it is. I BD'd just in case, but was only home that one night so didn't get chance to do it much... If it is the case that I ovulated a week later than thought then AF should be due Tuesday, I'm going to test again at the weekend!!!!

Ahhh that sounds like it doesn't it. Fingers crossed for the weekend then. You aren't out til the witch shows ;) x



Florida - thanks :) how are you doing? X


Jelly hope you are ok??? xx


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Florida- yes the waiting is maddening! Lol AF due tomorrow, last night I was wide awake didn't get to sleep till about 3 am. I was extreeeeemely tired this morning which was different from this whole week bc I haven't been able to stay asleep past 530-6. Some symptoms are showing the same as when I was prego with my son but I don't want to get my hopes up. The waking up super early, bladder infection, nausea constantly, bleeding gums last night, no signs of AF, then this morning my bbs felt a little achey ESP the left and my nipple. But nothing now, no cramping no spotting my bbs aren't sore. Just hoping this is it finally and AF doesn't come today or tomorrow or ANYTIME! Lol


----------



## stephj25

Is it too late for me to join? I am 1 day late for AF x


----------



## jelly tots

Just testing these work. Pic of two is top one from Saturday, bottom from Tuesday. One on own is from earlier today

Edit: the one in the left is sat, right is Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry I've not been on much. I leave for work at 6am and don't get home til 7:30pm and don't always have wifi on the train. Will try and catch up shortly though.
Hope everyone is okay.

Oh and congratulations bubble, welcome to the club! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bubblebubble1

Omg jelly that test line is stronger than the control line lol yayyyy! I hope mine progress this time :/ 

Rdhd fingers crossed it is :)

Steph welcome, have you tested?


----------



## Fliss_floss

I poas this morning and had a clear BFP. I kept checking it every half hour (as you do!) but noticed after about 4 hours the line had completely gone! Freaked out and took another test and got another BFP. I'm just confused now as I'm not sure if pregnant for sure. 
With my last pregnancy the lines didn't fade away. Don't want to get hopes up as I've had a chemical pregnancy in the past.

Anybody ever had this happen?


----------



## jelly tots

I've had that happen with ic's but as you disregard anything that doesn't/does appear after ten minutes I would defo say your preggers! Have you tried with a different type of test? I found once I'd used a frer it confirmed it as blue dye ones are prone to this I've found


----------



## Fliss_floss

Thanks jelly tots- I tested twice with the same brand. I'll go out tomorrow and buy another just to be sure! AF is due tomorrow so I just hope I'm not setting myself up for disappointment!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I'm having this :( starting to think its over before its started.

Got a bfp this morning, bfns all day and a feint bfp this evening. All ic's.

I'm cramping too and got brown cm when I wipe.

Going to use my frer in the morning and if its negative then I guess that's it :cry:

Love the tickers jelly xx


----------



## jelly tots

Good luck flissfloss, hope a different test shows up better. What test did you use just out of curiosity?

Bubble brown blood is old blood and doesn't necessarily mean anything bad at all, it's red you need to be worried about hun as far as I've been advised over the years. Is it not the remains of implantation bleed? Got my fingers crossed everything is okay and just because hormone is still building up


----------



## bubblebubble1

That's what I thought too jelly. The cramping and back pain has stopped now. Really hope the bfp is still there tomorrow and its just been snuggling in well. Hard to get the hopes up now after two in a row :( third time lucky??? I guess only tomorrow will tell. Either this brown will turn to af or a bfp again. Fingers crossed :/ xx


----------



## Fliss_floss

Jelly tots- I used Superdrug's as I'd read they were quite sensitive. My 2nd test is still showing a pink line and I took that at about 3pm today. Still going to try another one to be sure!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles what's a frer test?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Fliss they are good I prefer them to others x

Mumto - first response Hun x


----------



## jelly tots

Bubble my cramping has been in and off too all the way through like before. My back ache has completely gone and my bb don't hurt anymore either. I've been seriously doubting but test was darker today so must be just body more used to it so not reacting as bad.

Fliss I heard Superdrug ones were good too but I got bfns when I last used them as had a chemical so couldn't tell you what +ves look like.

Boots have still got buy one get one free on all frer. A two pack is £10 so not bad price for 4 of them. Just a shame they have a major bright pink box wouth massive white writing on the side as buying them today and trying to get them under my desk unnoticed was hard work. Managed to extract one and smuggle it into my handbag and nip to the loo. But why is there always someone in there having a poo being silent when you don't want to make it known you are opening a foil wrapper lol. Had to pee and then go back an hour later.


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry bout spelling, bloody iPhone


----------



## bubblebubble1

Might have to go and get some depending on tomorrow's result!

Lol secret poo'ers annoy me too haha, there is always someone on there at work isn't there lol hahaha! Least you managed to do it eventually lol

Boobs aren't too bad now. Just hope this isn't af on its way and is just leftover implantation. I guess I will know tomorrow xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Anyone tell me what a frer test is?


----------



## bubblebubble1

First response xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks! 

I work in a surgery so going to pinch one of the Doctors tests to do on Saturday if AF hasn't landed!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh that's handy :) 

Just incase they are the same as my docs, the little cassette things, they are often 50/100 miu so don't be surprised if you get a bfn! I did when I last went with a pregnancy and was so deflated!!! 

xx


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Starting to have a dull ache in my stomach. And my lower back kind of aches. Praying it's not AF! =[ no spotting that I've noticed.


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Sad sad day. All hope gone. Just had some bright red spotting, it's a day before AF. So disappointed =[


----------



## bubblebubble1

RdHdsmama13 said:


> Starting to have a dull ache in my stomach. And my lower back kind of aches. Praying it's not AF! =[ no spotting that I've noticed.




RdHdsmama13 said:


> Sad sad day. All hope gone. Just had some bright red spotting, it's a day before AF. So disappointed =[

Oh rdhd so sorry :hugs: 

That happened fast :(

x


----------



## RdHdsmama13

I know I'm so disappointed. I just checked after a while ago there was nothing. But when I went pee it was very very light and since then the cramping has increased.


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Now the cramping has gone and now I just have my lower back aching and no spotting. What in the hell is going on!!! =[ so mad


----------



## floridamomma

rdhd just wait and see hun. I hope for the best for you.
bubble congrats!!!


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Lol I'm goin nuts! I have almost no back pain now still no cramps and no spotting. Every now and then I get a somewhat dull but sharp pain in my stomach.


----------



## stephj25

bubblebubble1 said:


> Omg jelly that test line is stronger than the control line lol yayyyy! I hope mine progress this time :/
> 
> Rdhd fingers crossed it is :)
> 
> Steph welcome, have you tested?

Hi bubble! yes, I'm getting a squinter on ICs and a shadow of a line on a frer after 10mins. I'm now 2 days late and my stomach is churning, boobs hurt and temps are still high :wacko:


----------



## Mumtodogs

RDHD - what on earth is happening? Keep your chin up, you're not out yet. 

Thanks for info bubbles, I might just buy some cheapies then! 

Steph, sounds promising, got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Just tested BFN for me, but if I did ovulate late then AF would be due Tuesday so I'm testing very early.... Can't believe my wait was put back 8 days, this has never happened before! If AF is going to come I want her to get cracking so I can start again!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Good luck to all those testing today :)

It's all over before it started for me.

All ic's were feint yesterday, even pm. Then yesterday evening had some awful cramps and the brown cm/spotting.

It's morning my frer is a bfn and the ic's are pretty much bfn. 

So fed up this keeps Happening :(

I knew when I woke up this morning as although my bbs hurt, they feel deflated. :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles that's so confusing,? So has your AF appeared? 

Well I've burst into tears 3 times today randomly, (I've cried about 9 times in the last year so very unusual) either AF is on its way, or possible BFP.... Please please please....


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles that's so confusing,? So has your AF appeared?
> 
> Well I've burst into tears 3 times today randomly, (I've cried about 9 times in the last year so very unusual) either AF is on its way, or possible BFP.... Please please please....

Oh no :( hope it's a bfp x

Af just arrived. The pain is awful though. Can't believe this has happened again. Off to the gp Monday to find out why they aren't implanting properly xx


----------



## RdHdsmama13

Everything is so confusing. But I'm for sure out now. I'm curious if it just didn't implant. I was hardly spotting then when I woke up as soon as I stood to go pee it felt like a waterfall. And ever since then it's been hardly anything. Good luck to you ladies and ur BFPs!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles - sorry to hear you're out this cycle, fingers crossed for August for you. 

RDHD - sorry the witch got you! I've got my fingers crossed for everyone for next cycle.

Well I'm 5 days late today, took a text but forgot about it, it was meant to be read within 5 minutes but went back after 10, it was showing a faint line. I'm going to try not to get my hopes up and just retest tomorrow. I've got an appointment with the fertility specialist on Thursday. Last time I had an appointment I got pregnant the following week coincidently, I hope the same is going to happen again, but with a happy ending!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Good luck mum to dogs :)

And good luck to anyone else testing today hope you get your :bfp:'s

x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Just want to say it was lovely waiting with you lovely ladies. 

Gutted my bfp didn't stick but onto the next month. 

If any of you want to stay here and take this cycle together let me know (ill change the name) and we can stick together. 

Just let me know if you are in :) xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

I'd vote to moving it on to next month! Especially if this is an evap line, but also keeps the group together and you can see how everyone is doing.

I'm so cross at myself for leaving the test too long, now I have to wait another day. I blame our chicken, she just laid her first double yolker and we all got carried away in the kitchen!! haha


----------



## floridamomma

Bubbles I'm so sorry hun. I don't know what my outcome is. I haven't tested waiting until Tuesday. If it's bfn id love to wait with you ladies


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> I'd vote to moving it on to next month! Especially if this is an evap line, but also keeps the group together and you can see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I'm so cross at myself for leaving the test too long, now I have to wait another day. I blame our chicken, she just laid her first double yolker and we all got carried away in the kitchen!! haha

:happydance: that's what I thought, the same people on their journey :)

Oh so annoying. Lol hahahahaha I get excited about things like that!!

Smu is sometimes better for some people x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Florida, hopefully you will have a positive outcome with mumtodogs and won't need to join me xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks Bubbles, never would I have thought about doing a SMU... this is a picture after 3 minutes..... I'm 5/6 days late for predicted AF, but 3 days early if I ovulated late... confused.com
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3934[1].jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mumtodogs

another picture at 4 minutes...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3935[1].jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Thanks Bubbles, never would I have thought about doing a SMU... this is a picture after 3 minutes..... I'm 5/6 days late for predicted AF, but 3 days early if I ovulated late... confused.com

YAYYYYY :happydance::happydance: that is most definitely the start of a beautiful :bfp: :thumbup: good work!

Yes some people just find it better as it contains that days hormones so depends how quickly it's producing. I've been quite useful to you this cycle :blush: lol


----------



## Mumtodogs

You've been very, very useful to me this cycle! As has everybody here, I'm loving the support, this cycle has felt so different to others with the support of people who are going through what you are going through, you don't feel like you are going crazy. The weeks appear to have gone more quickly. Thank you for starting the thread! I'm now hoping AF stays away and this BFP gets stronger and holds on and I get my first ever bubba to cuddle (excluding my dogs, of course!!).

Florida, you are so disciplined waiting until Tuesday, I'm far too impatient!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> You've been very, very useful to me this cycle! As has everybody here, I'm loving the support, this cycle has felt so different to others with the support of people who are going through what you are going through, you don't feel like you are going crazy. The weeks appear to have gone more quickly. Thank you for starting the thread! I'm now hoping AF stays away and this BFP gets stronger and holds on and I get my first ever bubba to cuddle (excluding my dogs, of course!!).
> 
> Florida, you are so disciplined waiting until Tuesday, I'm far too impatient!

No problem :flower:

I agree it's gone so much quicker and nice to have people who understand to compare and wait with :thumbup:

I REALLY hope this is your sticky bean and you have a HH 9 months :flower:

Will be stalking you to see. Please update us on here when you can, we don't mind, you are after all part of the gang :haha: xx


----------



## FindingKismet

bubblebubble1 said:


> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> I'd vote to moving it on to next month! Especially if this is an evap line, but also keeps the group together and you can see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I'm so cross at myself for leaving the test too long, now I have to wait another day. I blame our chicken, she just laid her first double yolker and we all got carried away in the kitchen!! haha
> 
> :happydance: that's what I thought, the same people on their journey :)
> 
> Oh so annoying. Lol hahahahaha I get excited about things like that!!
> 
> Smu is sometimes better for some people xClick to expand...

I'd love to stick with the gang for a new cycle. I just got AF this morning so it's CD1 for me. I wanted to follow everyone's results, and it would be great to have the ongoing support.

Oh and YIPEEEEE mumtodogs!!!


----------



## wbee

Awe bubbles I'm sorry af came :(.

Mine is late by two days. So frustrated by that cuz I'm never late (not even after the D&C). Obv not pregnant so that much more annoying. Next month I won't even bother testing


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mumtodogs said:


> I'd vote to moving it on to next month! Especially if this is an evap line, but also keeps the group together and you can see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I'm so cross at myself for leaving the test too long, now I have to wait another day. I blame our chicken, she just laid her first double yolker and we all got carried away in the kitchen!! haha

Ha! That's funny!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mumtodogs said:


> another picture at 4 minutes...

Awww, what a beautiful line...not even a squinter! Congrats! :)


----------



## wbee

Congrats mumtodogs!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks guys, not allowing myself any excitement, I'm 5-6 days late BUT if I did ovulate late then I'm due Tuesday, I just know I need to pass some mile stones before I can get any kind of excitement. Thank you all though!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> I'd vote to moving it on to next month! Especially if this is an evap line, but also keeps the group together and you can see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I'm so cross at myself for leaving the test too long, now I have to wait another day. I blame our chicken, she just laid her first double yolker and we all got carried away in the kitchen!! haha
> 
> :happydance: that's what I thought, the same people on their journey :)
> 
> Oh so annoying. Lol hahahahaha I get excited about things like that!!
> 
> Smu is sometimes better for some people xClick to expand...
> 
> I'd love to stick with the gang for a new cycle. I just got AF this morning so it's CD1 for me. I wanted to follow everyone's results, and it would be great to have the ongoing support.
> 
> Oh and YIPEEEEE mumtodogs!!!Click to expand...

Yay fab, hopefully this cycle will be ours :) will be nice to stay together and like you say, see the outcomes xx



wbee said:


> Awe bubbles I'm sorry af came :(.
> 
> Mine is late by two days. So frustrated by that cuz I'm never late (not even after the D&C). Obv not pregnant so that much more annoying. Next month I won't even bother testing

So frustrating :( hope something happens soon for you - will look forward to you joining us if af arrives x



Mumtodogs I completely see what you mean x


----------



## floridamomma

What's smu


----------



## wbee

Bubbles, joining you where? Is there a new thread I've overlooked? Af came today finally.


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> What's smu

Second morning urine x



wbee said:


> Bubbles, joining you where? Is there a new thread I've overlooked? Af came today finally.

Oh boooooo to the :witch:

No this one will stay, I was going to edit the name. Unless you want a new one? x


How are we all doing. Any updates? 

So the witch has got myself, wbee, finding kismet, anyone else? z


----------



## floridamomma

I am still waiting due today, nothing so far. I'm testing tomorrow. I feel like af is coming though


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey Florida, hope you got some good news this morning.


----------



## floridamomma

My usual cycle puts me due yesterday. I'm having no cramping, spotting, Im trading one tonight if no af.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Fingers crossed for you Florida! 

Well I think my BFP is turning into a chemical, I'm 9 days late for AF and tested again this morning, my line is sooooooo much fainter than the one 3 days ago. Still no AF tho. Looks like I'll be keeping the appointment regarding fertility tomorrow!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Don't give up yet mum. It could be just the time of day you took the test.

Just wondering does anyone think smu is better than fmu


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks Florida, I tried both tho, and both really light. I've got the 'grumblings' too... Any news at your end?


----------



## Mumtodogs

I got my BFP on Saturday with SMU?


----------



## floridamomma

I was going to do fmu but I'm going to try smu this morning, so i don't know yet


----------



## Mumtodogs

Good luck!


----------



## floridamomma

I did fmu got a bfn. Maybe i o'd late. Well I'll have to just wait it out. I'm on vacation so I'm not angry about it lol


----------



## bubblebubble1

Fingers crossed Florida. In the past I've always found smu better as long as you don't drink a lot between. 

How's everyone else doing? 

Just waiting for the :witch: to bugger off and then can start thinking about O day :)

Should really start my metformin this cycle :) xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Going to change the name of the thread for the new cycle (click thanks when you've seen this, didn't want anyone to get a thread notification and think wtf lol) 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

I got a bfn yesterday morning. I haven't tested since,i don't know what's going on. No sign of af. Everyone i think i feel a cramp is gas or bowels (tmi). I've been having headaches, nausea, exhaustion, i wake I'll tired and am tired all day long. I don't feel pregnant so I'm but rely hopeful just wondering what's going on. And I'm having a lot of cm. I think I'm going to hold off testing until at last after the weekend.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida, don't forget you're not out until AF arrives, let us know how your next test goes! 

Well despite my lovely BFP, AF arrived today, 11 days late and after various Bfp's. So, it looks like a chemical pregnancy for me. Gutted.


----------



## floridamomma

Mum, I'm so sorry i havent admitted to myself yet that we gaff a chemical in may. We got multiple bfp and then af got me. It was so hard but I'm still trying and you can too. Hugs honey. Don't be afraid to cry and let it hurt. I'm here if you need me.


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's very sweet, thank you. I've just got back from Doctor who has ordered a scan for me given my dates, he's saying it's a mc not a chemical due to dates, but it's all the same to me. I'm going for the scan in 3 days. 

Are you testing again in the morning? I've got everything crossed for you! Hope you've had a nice holiday too. X


----------



## floridamomma

Testing later today if we can get to the store.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Florida, don't forget you're not out until AF arrives, let us know how your next test goes!
> 
> Well despite my lovely BFP, AF arrived today, 11 days late and after various Bfp's. So, it looks like a chemical pregnancy for me. Gutted.

Oh so sorry mumto :hugs:

At least we are all here to support each other. Isn't that crappy, 3 chemical son one thread :growlmad:

Lets hope this is our cycle for sticky bfps

Hope your scan goes ok x



floridamomma said:


> Mum, I'm so sorry i havent admitted to myself yet that we gaff a chemical in may. We got multiple bfp and then af got me. It was so hard but I'm still trying and you can too. Hugs honey. Don't be afraid to cry and let it hurt. I'm here if you need me.

:( this is my third chemical, :shrug: it's gutting. 



floridamomma said:


> Testing later today if we can get to the store.

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## floridamomma

Bfn urine held four hours


----------



## wbee

mum and florida, I'm so sorry. 

Seems like this group was meant to be :friends:


----------



## wbee

Well today is CD 9 and my cervix is already high, medium soft, and open. Plus my cm is watery so I'm assuming I'm entering my fertile time already. I don't usually ovulate until CD 15 but maybe the epo moved things up. Started BD'ing on CD 8 just so I don't miss anything.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys! I'm back for another cycle. I missed you! And can't wait to catch up on everyone.

At the moment I am freaking out. I don't usually drink much, but my sister-in-law had an amazing girls weekend and we all got caught up in the moment and drank too much Saturday night. I got very drunk and was hung over Sunday.

Well it turns out my LH surge started Sunday! I waited until Monday to DTD (this morning). My LH was still positive, and then turned negative this afternoon, so I should ovulate tonight. We will DTD again tonight, to try to squeeze in one more try. But now I'm afraid I ruined this cycle. I'm wondering if getting that drunk would make my cervical fluid poisonous to sperm for awhile. Does anyone know?

*Update:* It is now Tuesday morning, and I did indeed ovulate last night. I'm hoping my cervix was still open when we DTD late at night. I actually lit candles and put on lingerie for a little ambiance ... you know how the romance can go out the window when you're TTC. So this cycle we only got one, maybe two, BD sessions in.

So now officially in the two-week wait. The progesterone postponed my period but not my ovulation! So in relation to my period, I ovulated really early. It caught me a little off guard, though I could tell I was going to be early by my cervical fluid.


----------



## wbee

I'm sad this thread is so quiet! Then again I know we don't have a lot going on until ovulation lol. 

I'm on CD 10 and having watery cm and now this evening I can feel something going on on the right side (ovary area, only ever feel it on the right) so I'm assuming I'm only days away from ovulation. Ugh I can't wait! I'm purposely going to get my biweekly hcg test done a week late so that I'll be able to have it drawn the week before my period is due. Hoping that it'll come back positive and then I won't have to test. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Findingkismet - I'm sure you don't have anything to worry about with the drinking, it's so early days. I don't think it effects your CM like that anyway, but could be wrong. I allow myself a couple of drinks now and then, except in the final week. You have to keep life normal or you'd go insane!!

Wbee - yes all is quiet on the western front!! (just realized that's a British saying! Now sure where everyone is!!) guess you guys are waitin for ovulation so everyone will be back in 2ww soon enough! 

My doctor told me to wait a cycle after last month, my dates put me at 5w+5, but because I ovulated late I'm convinced this was an early chemical, and think I should be able to crack straight back on....? What do other people think?


----------



## jelly tots

I'm so sorry bubbles, wbee, florida and
Mumtodogs, got all my fingers and toes crossed for this next one for you guys.

Mum - if you think you are ready then go for it, the cycle before I fell pregnant with monkey I did have a chemical a week after my bfp. Think my body needed that to kick start it as had no problems the following months and was then textbook on ov dates etc rather than random. I even had ov/implantation bleeds too. Although this time for some reason I haven't but did last cycle.


----------



## FindingKismet

> My doctor told me to wait a cycle after last month, my dates put me at 5w+5, but because I ovulated late I'm convinced this was an early chemical, and think I should be able to crack straight back on....? What do other people think?

You probably know your body best, and if it was an early chemical you're good to go right away.


----------



## Mumtodogs

I feel ready, to me a month without trying is a wasted month... I just don't want to risk anything. But if people have chemicals and don't even know about it then they would try again and think nothing of it. 

The other problem is my hubby, he follows Doctors advice to the letter!! The Doctor said it in front of him so I've got to convince him now!!


----------



## Rach79

Hello everyone,

I have been following this post from the start but first time I have commented. I believe I ovulated yesterday so have been doing the BD however my partner is now away to work and this will be the last time he is home during ovulation (if I was on time) until after new year :growlmad: thinking positive thoughts but likely to be unsuccessful.

I love reading the posts and want to wish everyone the best of luck and hope to see lots of BFP's this month!

Good luck everyone and hope the TWW passes fast

x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hi Rach! Welcome to the group! You never know, it only takes one little sperm! Fingers crossed!


----------



## wbee

Mum, if you feel ready I see no harm. I was told to wait 6 months to try, but I did no such thing. I still should be waiting another 4 months (since I had a partial molar) but I know my body and all my innards are back to normal. You have to do what you feel is best for you.

Welcome Rach :) . Good luck to you and your timing!

Today my cervix is more open and very very high (really hard to reach) but still medium-firm. Though, I'm happy because I've noticed and my cervix has been low during a couple of cycles, which I never understood (low during ovulation).

My temps are finally starting to settle as well. As you can see, they've been pretty erratic and I'm not sure why (this is the first month of temping).

Used an OPK last night and there was a medium-dark line, but not a true positive.. but that tells me that the LH surge is going to happen soon. I'll do another OPK this afternoon to see. Been BDing every day just to make sure all bases are covered, though :) .


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi Bubble, Mumtodogs, wbee, everyone!

Welcome Rach, I'm glad you joined in the conversation.

Where are you Florida? What happened with you?

Jelly, I hope your pregnancy is going alright. Did I miss any other BFPs?

I wish I knew what happened with everyone on the thread. A lot of people disappeared ... ah well, c'est la vie!

I'm in the 2WW again and I'm trying to be more sane this time. So glad you guys are still around.


----------



## Littlebirdj

Hello all! I'm back for cycle #2. I'm temping and using cheapie opk's this time (which have all been clearly negative with faint lines ) thus far. I'm guessing I will O this weekend based on typical cycle charts. BEST of luck to everyone! I'm feeling this to be a lucky thread!


----------



## FindingKismet

I'm on 3dpo, and started my progesterone today. I have to say I do not feel pregnant this time at all.

Pessimistic, but still dying to get to 12dpo when I can start testing. I thought I was being more patient this cycle until last night when I started going nuts again. LOL I can't believe I have to wait 9 more days! So far away.

I don't know what's worse during the 2WW ... thinking you're pregnant or thinking you're not. Either way the wait is difficult.

I am scared of doing IUI next cycle for the first time, especially because the progesterone changes the timing of my ovulation in relation to my period ... so I have to explain that to the Dr and hope they modify the timing of everything to fit my body.

Also I want to share that I am stressed out about my medical bills from the fertility testing ... I have to sort through them and pay or handle somehow. One is $1800.

Also have to re-fill my prenatal vitamins today. Down to the last couple, so hope the pharmacy has them in stock. They don't have everything I'd like in a vitamin, but my Dr prescribed them so guess I'll go with it until I actually get a BFP.

Anyone else stressing out like I am?


----------



## floridamomma

Hey sorry I've been crazy busy since coming back from vacation. Got af 8 days late but my periodis back to normal so I'm happy about that. I don't know how much of a chance we have this cycle. I only have 2 out of the next 36 off from work. Starting today through the end of month hopefully we can bd every other day


----------



## Mumtodogs

findingkismet - 3dpo is still so early, I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't feel anything.. I've still got my fingers crossed for you! Can't believe it about the medical bills, what an added stress! It may fall down sometimes but it makes me grateful for the NHS!

Florida - hope you get lucky this month! 

Bubbles - where are you? hope you are ok, think you will be ovulating soon won't you? fingers crossed for this month!

Well, we've decided that as the Doctor recommend that we wait a month we aren't going to try this month, but we're not going to prevent either, as we have read so much online that says Doctors just say this to make it easier to date any possible pregnancy. As months are going by without anything I'm not holding out much hope, but I'd rather give it a go, then wonder if this month would have been my month if only I'd tried. We'll not be keeping track of anything (she says) but just BDing every other day. To be fair, I think we always did that anyway, before any of this baby making lark!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey guys, I miss this thread being lively. I am at 6dpo. I can't believe I have to get through an ENTIRE work week before I can test.

The only symptoms I have seem to be from the progesterone supplementation ... a little nausea, irritability, breast tenderness.

I don't have the full feeling in my uterus that I associate with being pregnant. And my boobs are not super sore/swollen.

I am almost positive I don't have a fertilized egg. Guess we'll see if I get any implantation signs Wed/Thurs. I'm not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ladies!!! :wave:

I'm so so so sorry I abandoned you!!

Lets get this thread up and running again lol

Just been crazy busy with things and feeling so ill with the metformin which I started on cd1. 

Started Dtd this week in prep of o day!!!

Glad to see you are all doing well.

So sorry you didn't get your bfp Florida :(

And findingk, this has to be our turn right?

Mumto thanks for asking, I'm here now lol. I think waiting is a strange idea from the docs. I had my chemical in may and lost at 5+5 and got pregnant again in the June cycle. My issue is the lining isn't sufficient enough so hoping the metformin helps. I totally agree though, just go with the flow and if it happens then great, but like you say, would be hard on you wondering if you didn't xx

Lots of :dust: to you all xx

Anyone know how jelly is doing?? xx


----------



## floridamomma

Does anyone know if my cycles will be back to normal if af was late last month or will it throw it off


----------



## Mumtodogs

Findingkismet - don't be despondent about no pregnancy symptoms, you're still in early days. I didn't have any symptoms with my first pregnancy in December.

Florida - I have no idea about your AF, sorry. I know you can have freak months though, so maybe it will just slot back in.

bubble - Sorry the metformin is making you feel ill, its got to be worth it if it works though, yeah? I totally agree re waiting, I'm just going to go for it and leave it to my body to decide. I'm stepping up the BDing too, hubby is happy! haha.

Well I never really get EWCM, except that weird bit last month at CD21-22... this morning I had watery CM, so I'm wondering if its starting up? I've started drinking lots of water again in the hopes it helps. I'm gonna to OPK and temp this month too.

Fingers crossed everybody!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Findingkismet - don't be despondent about no pregnancy symptoms, you're still in early days. I didn't have any symptoms with my first pregnancy in December.

You're right. I get so caught up in the idea that I know my body. But the truth is I thought I was pregnant last month and I wasn't. The month before that I got pregnant, but it was also my first month on progesterone and I had just had an HSG. So everything was muddled together at the same time.

And even though we only BDed one day this cycle, it was one of the top two most important days.

You're reminding me to have some hope. Thanks.


----------



## wbee

Glad to see ya, bubbles!

I'm on CD 15 and still waiting to ovulate. I was definitely wrong in thinking it was coming early! I have a sharp dip in my temp so I'm thinking today or tomorrow I'll ovulate? Soon I hope! I didn't ovulate until CD 21 (highly unusual, first time ever to my knowledge) when I conceived, maybe this is lucky. i dont typically ovulate later than CD 16 and I have a very dull ache there (usually I have O pain 1-2 days) so hopefully it's today. I'm sick of sex at the moment!


----------



## Kdubbs87

Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in... Ttc cycle 2 and I'm 5dpo.. Almost 6dpo 
I have had crazy Breast tenderness almost feel swollen and they hurt when touched my nipples are super sensitive and I have this one dark vein that appeared one both nipples it's weird also last month when I swore I had all the preg symptoms the one thing I kept saying was I didn't have boob pain and I normally get it before af but not ten days before its due. I have also had the cramping and pulling in uterus I am bloated once again but this cycle sry tmi I have had the worse gas the last two days and my cm has been heavy and strange... 
I have been nausea and not much of an appetite but when I do i have been eating a lot 
And just today heartburn started.. Also I big strange symptom that's different this month then last is the abundance amount of saliva and the weird taste in my mouth and I feel like my mouths dry buts its not I think I'm just super thristy
Well idk I just wanted to share some of the things that's been going on I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you holding out long as possible to test


----------



## wbee

Kdubbs, those sound like promising signs! When are you planning to test?


----------



## Kdubbs87

I have been let down months before and I started testing super early around 8 9 dpo I'm gonna try and wait till 11 dpo but we will see how about you


----------



## Kdubbs87

Oh wait I'm sry u are waited to ovulate what cycle day do u normally ovulate and how long are ur cycles?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Findingkismet - you should always have a bit of hope until AF starts, easier said than done I know. With you saying you only BD'd once, last month when I had my BFP I think I ovulated late, if this is the case, I wasn't expecting it and was working away, I only BD'd once in 6 days over that time, and I still got my BFP! Shame it wasn't a sticky bean. It only takes one little spermy!!! You'll be one of the first to test on the thread, I hope you set off a BFP trend!!!

wbee - I got my second BFP with a late ovulation! I know what you mean about getting sick of sex, as awful as it sounds! Last month we decided we weren't going to 'baby make' we were going to have 'sex for fun'. As awful as it sounds we had stuck to 2 positions (missionary and doggy) to ttc. Last month we decided just to be normal, TMI ALERT added in all the usual stuff we would do before ttc, oral, me on top, reverse etc etc.. what do you know, sex was fun, didn't get bored of it and we got our BFP!! We still had a bit of a slow down after ovulation though!! haha, turns out you can still have too much of a good thing.

kdubbs - you've got a lot of symptoms there!! All pointing in the right direction for you, I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning ladies. 

Florida I guess you will just have to see how it pans out. I would think it would just follow the same pattern. After my chemicals it's pretty much been the same. 

Mumto, good plan ;)

Wbee :wave:

Findingk don't give up. We only did it once last month and it worked lol 

:wave: to everyone

Ok so like mumto said, got to be worth it.... Yes but WOW I feel rough :( yesterday woke up feeling like I was going to turn inside out throwing up and this morning every time I move the room spins crazy :/ that and a toddler..... Not a good mix when she wants to show me things in her room constantly. It had better work quick because its an emetaphobes worst nightmare!!!

Sooo this week is o week :) (and already bd twice!!!) 

Hope you are all having a good Monday!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:
To you all x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles - poor you, do any of the morning sickness things work? Ginger biscuits, or nibbling on food all day? 

Happy BDing everyone!!! :sex: don't forget to throw in the reverse cowgirl, works a treat hahaha :blush:


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Happy BDing everyone!!! :sex: don't forget to throw in the reverse cowgirl, works a treat hahaha :blush:

LOL

Hey Mumtodogs, your signature says you are together 8 years, married 2. So are we! We met in November 2004 and we married in May 2011.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh freaky!!! Yeah it's our 2 year anniversary in a couple of weeks! We met when I found his dog that he'd lost! I nearly ran the dog over! Put it in my car and drove home (next to the beach) and when I got outside my flat there was a smoking hot, worried looking lifeguard with a dog lead in his hand.... I asked him if he wanted a dog for his lead, and the rest is history!


----------



## wbee

Ugh CD 16 and my temp dropped lower. I don't know what's going on. Usually I have pretty significant ovulation pain and pressure but I've had almost nothing this cycle. Little pains here and there but nothing I'd even notice if I weren't paying such close attention. I was taking a b-50 complex so I don't know if that's messing things up? I used to take a regular b complex regularly without any known problems. I stopped the b-50 a couple days ago tho so if that was it maybe stopping will help? I have never ovulated late (except that one time I mentioned) in the two years I've been tracking. This is frustrating.

Plus Tom couldn't get in the mood last night so we didn't really dtd :( . Frustrating when that happens.


----------



## FindingKismet

wbee said:


> Ugh CD 16 and my temp dropped lower. I don't know what's going on. Usually I have pretty significant ovulation pain and pressure but I've had almost nothing this cycle. Little pains here and there but nothing I'd even notice if I weren't paying such close attention. I was taking a b-50 complex so I don't know if that's messing things up? I used to take a regular b complex regularly without any known problems. I stopped the b-50 a couple days ago tho so if that was it maybe stopping will help? I have never ovulated late (except that one time I mentioned) in the two years I've been tracking. This is frustrating.
> 
> Plus Tom couldn't get in the mood last night so we didn't really dtd :( . Frustrating when that happens.

Hi wbee, have you ever considered using OPK/LH tests? You just dunk them in your pee like HPTs, and they tell you when you are 24-48 hours away from ovulating.

I find it really reassuring to have that information to supplement my charting of BBT and CM. I use the digital and when I see that smiley face, we know to get busy.


----------



## FindingKismet

People in the 2WW keep talking about high cervix as a pregnancy symptom.

I just happen to know mine has been low because my progesterone applicator hits my cervix not far in when I take my meds. So I figured this was another sign that I am not pregnant.

Then I read up on it and learned that the high cervix can happen much later after the BFP. So I felt a little better.

TMI warning ...
Then today when I put in my 2:00 dose, wowza the applicator went way in there. My cervix had definitely raised up.

I don't know if it means anything, but it gave me some hope.

Anyone know anything about this or have a story?

Next day update: Cervix seems to be back to normal. Maybe it was just the position I was standing in let the applicator slip right past the cervix. Guess I over-reacted.


----------



## wbee

Kismet, I used opks a while back but my ovulation pain correlated perfectly so I stopped. This is the first month with out ovulation pain. I actually started the opks this month but they have been negative. Though, I haven't been diligent in testing and they are slightly expired.

I feel like this cycle will be annovulatory, unfortunately. Which is crazy rare and only happened after the MC, so maybe cuz it was a chemical pregnancy last month? Still hoping though.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumto and kismet, ok that's weird, we are the same, married two years and together 8, just had our second anniversary!!

Lol to the reverse cowgirl lol

Kismet I never understand the cervix stuff, wish I did lol I'm too scared to check though!!!


Ok I have some weird things going on. All psyched up for o day today or tomorrow,
Go to the toilet, and I'm spotting brown! :saywhat: :dohh: :shrug:

No idea what this metformin is doing to me this time round but its weird. I've been extremely tired, felt sick and headachey and so far no ovulation??? Wish I hadn't started it now as I had a regular cycle before. Can't wait to see the doc tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh and :wave: wbee fingers crossed its not xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

wbee - hope you ovulate this month, what a pain to miss one! Fingers crossed, maybe you'll just be late? Do you have any other symptoms? CM etc? Maybe the timing of your OH isn't so bad if you haven't ovulated yet!

Findingkismet - Sorry I don't know anything about cervix checking, the whole thought of it freaks me out completely!! I'm cycle 14-15 and I think that is the one thing I haven't tried yet!

Bubble - Freaky that we all have that in common!! I met a girl on another thread and she lives in the same city as me (York, UK) which is only a small city, also freaky!! That's weird about your spotting? is that a side effect of the tablet do you think? Do people ever get spotting when releasing an egg? Just thinking they might, as it has to come out of somewhere? just a thought...

Well, for a girl that was just going to NTNP this month, I've started temping for the first time, back to using opk (although these have only worked once for me in the past) I have also changed my prenatal vitamin and changed my diet to include more oranges, strawberry and avocados. I've filled various bottles of water and am I going to try and drink 2.5 litres a day. I'm wondering if last month my lining wasn't thick enough?

Does anybody know ways to increase it through diet alone? Not keen on the baby asprin unless totally needed, don't really want to pop pills and I'm vegetarian too, so no meat suggestions for me! (Totally healthy vegi, lots of beans, pulses, lentils, veg and tofu)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumto I'm not sure. I know the way I feel is a side effect but don't know about spotting :( hope it doesn't put off ovulation :(

I would be interested to know about thickening it too as this seems to be my problem, 3 pregnancies in 6 months and not one has stuck longer than 2 weeks past af. 

Will see what the doc says xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Where do you get baby aspirin?? xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

bubbles check this out -

https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/ovulation-bleeding/


----------



## Mumtodogs

and for thickening the lining - 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html

not much diet stuff on there though...

I think you can just get baby asprin from the chemist, like calpol or something, some places call it low dose asprin, you don't want to go over 81mg.. there is some research on it, and some people swear by it.


----------



## wbee

I've had all signs of ovulation from CD10-CD15 and now my cm has turned more creamy but I had no O pain or temperature fluctuations to signal that O happened. I am so frustrated and really quite depressed by this.

Having one of those hopeless, want to hide under a blanket and scowl at the world type days. Ugh.

As for lining, I read that flaxseed oil is beneficial for that.

ETA: I'm stopping all supplements except for my prenatal. Until I added them I've never had a problem with delayed/missed ovulation. I was taking EPO and flax seed and b-50 (b-50 I stopped a few days ago). I hate that my body is so freaking sensitive to everything.


----------



## wbee

bubbles, I feel like we have this crazy connection. Both of us had similar things last cycle and now our eggs aren't dropping. Ugh I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I know exactly how you are feeling. Hopefully things even out for us both.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee - sorry that you are feeling down, that's crap. Sending you a cyber hug! It terrible when everything get on top of you and you feel really down. I hope you ovulate soon and your cycles sort themselves out. Are you getting some exercise? I've read that can help, as well as releasing endorphins and making you feel a bit better. 

The Hubby has a jar of flaxseeds which he hads to his cereal, I guess I could just do the same to try and get some of the goodness without popping a pill. I totally know where you're coming from with that. Last month when I got my BFP I ha stopped EPO, iron and calcium tablets, leaving just my prenatal. It was cycle 4 since my mc.


----------



## wbee

Thanks mum. I hope so too. With the flax make sure you grind it because humans cannot digest the whole seed so it'd just be a waste. :)


----------



## FindingKismet

I just wanted to thank you guys for helping me keep my chin up this cycle.

I started out feeling so devastated, and while it's still a challenge to wait, you helped me have some hope.

Tomorrow is 9dpo, so if I were pregnant I might start having signs of implantation. Or not. If there is one thing I have learned it's to be open to the possibility of symptoms when you're not pregnant, and no symptoms when you are.

Oh the cruelty of it all (drama queen here)!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee - thanks for the tip, going to have some this morning!

Finding - I think that's what's so amazing about these threads, we all support each other. Sometimes you're up and you can be supportive, other times your down and people can support you. The threads are a great opportunity to share with people who understand where your coming from. 

Well I'm going to join the 'what the hell is going on with my ovulation' gang. This is my first cycle temping but I'm pretty sure this is crazy?!?! Ive been doing it at the same time for the last week as I didn't realize before I had to and just did it when I woke. 

I like to think my temps are trying to spell 'Mum' :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







ttc.png
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mumtodogs

<a href="https://FertilityFriend.com/home/4665e8/"><img src="https://FertilityFriend.com/ticker/4665e8/ttc.png" border="0" ></a>


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bugger I cant do it!!


----------



## wbee

mum I have been having crazy temps as well, as you can see. This is also my first month. I don't get why.

I'm sorry you are jumping on the crazy ovulation bandwagon. It really sucks.

I am definitely not fertile anymore. My cervix has lowered to "medium" and is firm and closed. Plus my cm is more like lotion, so boo. I think this cycle was annovulatory, and that sucks. At least I won't be left wondering for the next two weeks. Ugh. I just hope my period comes on time or even a bit early.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Um, yeah that does look like a crazy chart, I guess you've been doing it all right? Fingers crossed for a miracle BFP, or a speedy AF!! Maybe you'll ov late? I did last cycle, CD 22. 

Well the day after tomorrow we go camping, me the hubby and my step-son. Sharing a tent with a 10 year old is not going to help increase our chances, I'm hoping for ovulation spike tomorrow, otherwise I think I'm out for the month too.

Wbee - edit!!! Just checked your graph to mine, Fahrenheit to Celsius, ours are bouncing around the same!!

Bubbles - how are you feeling, any better since the other day? Did u check the website re ovulation bleeding?

Florida - how are you doing lovely?


----------



## wbee

Lol mum yes our charts look pretty similar. How strange that we all seem to be having the same general issues.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh God, I've just come across all depressed and tearful. Will this never happen for me?! I've just been googling astrology websites. I'm ready to be a Mum, where's my baby!


----------



## wbee

Oh and mum I hope you have lots of fun camping! I'm going out of town to see family (sister and dad) so I hope we both get tthe R&R that we deserve.


----------



## floridamomma

mum im ok. having a rough week as a friend who's relationship and conception was identical to mine just delivered a healthy baby boy:( im happy for her but I woke up at 5am the next day and cried for hours while hubby held me. he shed a few tears too. my sister asked me to go to her first ob apt she is 11weeks pregnant. I said yes then made up an excuse not to go. my heart just couldn't take it. I didn't want to hear another baby's heartbeat. I felt some pain on my left side don't know if its o pain. since af was 9 days late. we aren't ttc but we have bd the last 3 days and Friday so maybe?


----------



## wbee

Awe Florida, I'm sorry you are having such a tough time. It's so hard to stand by and watch as someone has what you so desperately want, especially when the due date is similar. A friend of mine is due a week after I was and my sister is 5 weeks ahead of what I was, so I totally get it. I'm here if you ever need to talk/vent.

Mum, I'm right there with you on those feelings :(

I'm having some slight ovarian pain and I'm not sure what it is. I wish there was something I could take to bring on my period so I didn't have to wait so long again. Part of me is hoping that I ovulated and will conceive but I guess it's unlikely (unless the small temp spike is indication of ovulation, but I doubt that).


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks wbee. I'm better today but yesterday was defiantly rough. I just keep reminding myself God makes no mistakes


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey bubble, I can't believe you are also together 8 years and married 2! How weird is that? You, me, and mumtodogs.

Florida, I so get it. One of my co-workers has had two babies in the time I have been trying to get pregnant. It's hard to watch everyone else create their family. But I try to remember I will get my turn. And you will get yours too. If DH and I can't conceive, we will end up adopting for sure.

I can't wait to see how this cycle turns out for everyone. The body is so mysterious ... it keeps us guessing (and pulling our hair out).

wbee, have you had a chart like this one before? Are your cycles always the same length? Just wondering if you are approaching AF or maybe a late ovulation.

Anyone else still there .. kdubbs, rach, littlebird?

I am feeling the same. No obvious symptoms. A little nausea that could easily be from all the estrogen. Breasts just normal sore, not extra sore. It's still early, only 9dpo. I'm thinking if I am pregnant I might start to feel something different over the next couple of days. I'll be testing on Saturday 12dpo.


----------



## wbee

Kismet, I've never tracked my temps before so I have no prior pattern to go off. Usually I have pretty intense ovulation pain but this cycle I had nothing, which confuses me the most. Although I feel something that is distinctly by my ovary right now, but based on my temp and non fertile signs it's unlikely to be ovulation. My cycles are absolutely regular, even the mc didn't screw it up so that makes it all the more strange.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida - sending you cyber cuddles, that must be rough with your friend. I wouldn't worry about not going to the appointment with your sister. It's a big ask, there is NO WAY I could go to somebody else's scan, not a chance. 

Wbee - maybe you'll have a freak ovulation? I hope so! 

Kismet - fingers crossed for you! Symptoms don't mean too much I don't think, I actively try not to symptom spot I keep me sane!!

Bubbles - hope you're ok?

Well my temp chart had a tiny incline today, which makes my chart look even crazier! I really didn't want to be out this month, but it looks like me body has got other ideas! I'm going to speak to my pregnant friend this week and ask her to let me know when she's going to announce her pregnancy. Her 12 week scan is about 10 days before my due date, and based on my reaction when she showed me her scan picture, I do not want to be at work when she announces it!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> bubbles, I feel like we have this crazy connection. Both of us had similar things last cycle and now our eggs aren't dropping. Ugh I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I know exactly how you are feeling. Hopefully things even out for us both.

I agree, it's strange isn't it. I have no idea what is going on for oth of us :shrug: but sending :hugs: hopefully a bfp is just around the corner xx



FindingKismet said:


> I just wanted to thank you guys for helping me keep my chin up this cycle.
> 
> I started out feeling so devastated, and while it's still a challenge to wait, you helped me have some hope.
> 
> Tomorrow is 9dpo, so if I were pregnant I might start having signs of implantation. Or not. If there is one thing I have learned it's to be open to the possibility of symptoms when you're not pregnant, and no symptoms when you are.
> 
> Oh the cruelty of it all (drama queen here)!

That's what we are here for Hun, :hugs: so glad I have you ladies to chatting out with xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles - how are you feeling, any better since the other day? Did u check the website re ovulation bleeding??

:wave: still extremely tired but not feeling so ill since I stopped the metformin :thumbup: yes I had a little look, just so confused as the pains I have had EVERY month are usually my sign, just nothing but spotting this month. I hate chemicals they ruin everything :cry: xx



floridamomma said:


> mum im ok. having a rough week as a friend who's relationship and conception was identical to mine just delivered a healthy baby boy:( im happy for her but I woke up at 5am the next day and cried for hours while hubby held me. he shed a few tears too. my sister asked me to go to her first ob apt she is 11weeks pregnant. I said yes then made up an excuse not to go. my heart just couldn't take it. I didn't want to hear another baby's heartbeat. I felt some pain on my left side don't know if its o pain. since af was 9 days late. we aren't ttc but we have bd the last 3 days and Friday so maybe?

:hugs: fingers crossed x



FindingKismet said:


> Hey bubble, I can't believe you are also together 8 years and married 2! How weird is that? You, me, and mumtodogs.
> 
> I am feeling the same. No obvious symptoms. A little nausea that could easily be from all the estrogen. Breasts just normal sore, not extra sore. It's still early, only 9dpo. I'm thinking if I am pregnant I might start to feel something different over the next couple of days. I'll be testing on Saturday 12dpo.

Very strange isn't it :haha:

Keeping everything crossed for you, xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles - hope you're ok?
> 
> Well my temp chart had a tiny incline today, which makes my chart look even crazier! I really didn't want to be out this month, but it looks like me body has got other ideas! I'm going to speak to my pregnant friend this week and ask her to let me know when she's going to announce her pregnancy. Her 12 week scan is about 10 days before my due date, and based on my reaction when she showed me her scan picture, I do not want to be at work when she announces it!!!

I'm ok thank you :flower:

:hugs: I hope she's understanding x



* * 

So, I had my docs apt yesterday (turned up two hrs early because I had the wrong time and had to go back again :dohh: ) 

She seemed a bit concerned with the bleeding. She said 3 chemicals in 6 months is too much and I need to stop ttc for a while :cry: I'm not going to:blush: she said she wants to know when I next get a bfp and I need bloods. She said if this spotting continues she wants swabs and internals done and if I have another chemical again I will be referred. So at least they are helping. Still doesn't leave me with much clue other than my body is probably exhausted from 3 chems. 

I bought some low dose 'baby aspirin' today I think, I've added a pic if someone can tell me if this is the stuff, do I just take one a day? 

Hope you are all ok, still don't know if and when. Will ovulate thanks to the stupid spotting, I am DEFINITELY out this month already!! :dohh: stupid cycle mess up lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey bubbles, sorry they've told you to take a break. That crap, good that they are saying they will monitor you more closely next time.

That aspirin looks ok, I read it just has to e less than 81mg to take it for lining. 

I hope it works for you! 

I thought my friend was understanding, but one week to the day after my chemical (which she knew about) she came into my office, said 'check this out' and put her scan picture right in front of me, I'm starting to have my doubts!!! I just foud out a close mutual friend had a mc 3 weeks ago, so I thought I would sensitively chat to my pregnant frien about maybe not doing the same thing with out mutual friend. We're pretty close, so I know I can talk to her honestly and openly.


----------



## bubblebubble1

I think it's a good idea to have a chat with her, especially if you have that sort of friendship :)

It is the last thing you want to hear when ttc isn't it. More waiting! Hopefully the aspirin may help xx


----------



## FindingKismet

I managed to resist testing this morning. When I had the chemical pregnancy, I got my first very faint line at 11dpo.

I'm kind of postponing what I expect to be disappointment. My boobs do not feel pregnant, know what I mean? I can overlook everything else ... no cramping, no fullness, no implantation signs, no sense of being pregnant. But the boobs cannot be ignored.

I'm still a little hopeful. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Findingk curiosity always gets the better of me so fantastic will power too you for holding off :thumbup: it's horrible when you just 'know' fingers crossed your instincts are wrong xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding - are u about 10dpo? Well done for resisting! 

Well, bizarrely I got EWCM a bit yesterday and loads today! I've only ever had this once before, so I guess my 2-3 liters of water per day is paying off!!! Fingers crossed I ovulate, but I would have thought I would have done by now? 

For those who temp: I obviously need to get a life, I've just tried 5 ways of temping out of interest, check out the differences, all temps taken one after the other: 

1) in mouth, on top of tongue: 36.48
2) side of mouth next to cheek: 36.62
3) under tongue at front of mouth, mouth clamped shut: 36.66
4) under tongue at front of mouth, mouth just shut: 36.76
5) under tongue at back of mouth: 36.87

That's a massive difference of 0.39 degrees! Or 32.70 if you work in Fahrenheit!!! Crazy difference!


----------



## Mumtodogs

I'm off camping in a few hours, so I promise to get a life! Haha, it's the geek in me!!!


----------



## jelly tots

Hi everyone how are you all doing? I've tried to catch up but my brain is fried from a very long week.

Hope everyone's cycles are going okay and not driving you nuts

Got my fingers and toes all crossed for this month.

Bubbles, I'm sorry about your appointment but at least they said they will monitor. Hope it works this time though so you can prove them wrong. I think I wouldn't stop ttc either. The only thing I used was preseed to help conceive. Friends who have taken baby aspirin have sworn by the results though.

Finding, hope its worked this time, no symptoms can be a good sign. I don't have any at all the last few weeks. Couldn't tell you about position, I find it all way too confusing. Only just worked out what ferning actually means.

Mum lol at all your temps, didn't realise it could differ so much. Fx the water has paid off and you are about to ov now.

Anyone else I've missed off gl!

X


----------



## Mumtodogs

I should point out I didn't do them in that order, I've just listed them in that order! 

Well we've just set off on out camping trip, so I'll be disappearing for a bit, I'd love to come home to lots of lovely BFP! Good luck ladies!! X x


----------



## wbee

Apparently I did ovulate! Although it was on the 5th and we didn't BD for the day of or before so not certain of our shot.


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> For those who temp: I obviously need to get a life, I've just tried 5 ways of temping out of interest, check out the differences, all temps taken one after the other:
> 
> 1) in mouth, on top of tongue: 36.48
> 2) side of mouth next to cheek: 36.62
> 3) under tongue at front of mouth, mouth clamped shut: 36.66
> 4) under tongue at front of mouth, mouth just shut: 36.76
> 5) under tongue at back of mouth: 36.87
> 
> That's a massive difference of 0.39 degrees! Or 32.70 if you work in Fahrenheit!!! Crazy difference!

I like your experiment! My thermometer actually came with an illustration of where in your mouth it should go - under tongue to the side at the back of the mouth. And according to your experiment this is the hottest spot, so makes sense!


----------



## Rach79

Hello hope everyone is well. 

I need your expert advise, I wasn't going to test this month as I was sure the timings were all wrong however I walked by a pound shop and bought a few of the testing strips. I did two about 11 am which was not my first wee of the day and they looked negative. I went out for most of the day and I had one quick look before going to bin them and I saw a second line, possibly imaginary. I then did two more as I hadn't been to the ladies since lunch and I am now convinced I can see something. When I line all four tests up the lines I see are all in the exact same place, surely if these were all evaps they would differ? I have a pic but I am not sure how to put it up here.

Do any of you think it is likely 4 evaps in the same location? 

How is everyone else getting on? I have only just read the posts as busy with work. 

Going to buy a digital tomorrow and test again on Wednesday morning, if I can wait that long!!

xx


----------



## wbee

Rach, I have no advice for you. I definitely would test again on Wednesday because you should be able to see for sure if there's a true line. Good luck!

Mum, how was camping?

How's everyone else faring? Im currently 7 dpo and not having any pregnancy symptoms, though I am having symptoms of high progesterone (dreams, constipation, irritability). I'm not going to test early this time, since I don't think our chances are all that great. We shall see. (I have a blood test this week, I'll try and make it for 11 dpo so I might know soon enough)


----------



## Rach79

Pic of single strip taken 8pm with urine held 1 hour max and the pic of four strips were done from bottom to top morning and 6pm, yikes trying not to get too excited :p
 



Attached Files:







evaps.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 17









108_2897.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wbee

Looks promising!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Each those tests looks very promising!!!

Wbee - on night 4 of camping, I had no idea what is going on with my ovulation, super low temps, but never temped before. Also got various CM but never had any before?! We're just BDing like normal and hope we hit something, although it is being hindered slightly by my 10year old stepson and tent sharing!!! 

Glad to see you had ovulated, hopefully the little swimmers stuck about for a day or two to catch the egg!!


----------



## jelly tots

Rach they look so promising, I was always told anything with colour is a good sign. Fingers and toes crossed for you but defo test again in a few days :)

Glad you had a good camping trip mum, cm etc sounds good, hopefully you've hit a good day there somewhere. 

Wbee, no symptoms can sometimes be a good sign. I know when I was ss I'd have everything in the book, but the months I wasn't expecting to fall I had hardly anything at all. Good luck for your bloods


----------



## bubblebubble1

Rach they look good. Perhaps add them to the tests gallery. 

Hi lovely ladies,

I have absolutely no idea what is going on with me this month!! It seems my body has got REALLY confused with the metformin and I didn't ovulate. So so frustrating as before I had grace, this is the log term problem I had, and having her sorted it,
Now I've ruined it and seem to have gone back to it :( praying it doesn't happen next month. 

So for me, not waiting for test day, just waiting for af so i can start the next cycle. Getting a bit deflated, had a dream last night that was so realistic I even had the csec pain after, I had a baby girl and had just come home. 

Jelly glad you are doing well. How's it all going? Scan date? Etc x

How are you other ladies doing. What dpo are you all up to and when is test date for you. 
I wonder who will be leaving us to join jelly and who will be with me again xx


----------



## wbee

bubbles, I'm currently on 8 dpo.

Possible symptoms so far: horrible horrible constipation, horrible leg cramps at night (like rest less legs), insomnia

Not really holding my breath, though. I hate getting all worked up. My cervix has lowered some and has softened and there is a lot of creamy but lotion like CM. Oh and I also had a possible implantation dip today. Who knows if any of that means anything.


----------



## FindingKismet

On to the next cycle with you Bubbles! This one is ours ... we're going to join Jelly.

Today had the pre-scan for my very first IUI!! Got the go-ahead and picked up clomid at the pharmacy (another first). I am so excited to try something more aggressive.

I had a lot of anxiety thinking the progesterone suppositories I took last cycle delayed my period but not my follicles, so I'm actually a few days further along than my period would indicate. I didn't want that to ruin the timing of everything in my IUI cycle. And I didn't get to discuss it with my Dr because she suddenly went MIA for the week. I'm assuming she had a death in the family.

But after some thought, I decided to go ahead with the IUI this month instead of waiting until next month (to de-progesterone and/or talk with my Dr). I also stopped the progesterone a couple of days earlier this time.

I contemplated starting the clomid a day early to honor my instincts, but decided instead to stick to Dr's orders to keep it on time in relation to the other steps (scan, trigger shot, IUI, etc).

Sorry for all the fertility speak ... a few days ago I didn't know anything about IUI. I've had to learn quickly.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubble- sorry to hear that!!! Onto the next cycle, hopefully this was just a blip and next month you'll be ok. I hope your dream is a sign of things to come! When I AF due? 

Jelly - nice to see you here! Hope all is going well with you! 

Wbee - not long until you can test, all the symptoms sound promising? 

Finding - you've blown my mind with all the medical terms!!! I bet it feels good to be trying something new!!! 

Well, I'm on rant mission because, despite me repeatedly asking him,y stepson has been turning my thermometer on before I've taken the reading off it from when I took it at 6.30 in the morning. He actually went into my washbag this morning. So that's 4 readings I'm missing now, 2 I've put in as best guesses. This morning it was either 35.84 (meaning not much has changed) or 36.84 (which means I might have had my ovulation spike, an therefore probably missed the fecking egg) get me out of this tent now!!!! 10 year olds and camping are not good when ttc!!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> get me out of this tent now!!!!

LOL! A little preview of what we all have in store for us. We might have to stick together as a parent support group so we don't lose it on the little troublemakers. :coolio:


----------



## wbee

Kismet, good luck with the IUI. I will say prayers that it works for you!

mum, that really blows. Why does he feel the need to play with it?

I had a sharp rise in my temp this morning, which has me at the edge of my seat. Based upon what I've seen in other charts, when you have an "implantation dip" your temp rises very high the next day, which is what my chart is showing. I also have ZERO bloat, which happened with the first pregnancy and as weird as this might sound, my tummy looks similar to how it did before as well (like before I was showing a BFP in the first pregnancy). I had a SUPER strange and vivid dream last night and slept for like 14 hours!

Even still, I'm not getting my hopes up. I will find out soon enough. And it's weird, but I've never been so calm in the TWW, lol.


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's all good signs!!!! Fingers crossed for you! I've found it's the months when I've had no symptoms I've had my Bfp's!

No idea why Skid feels the need to read my temps, he doesn't know we're ttc, so it's not intentional. Think he's just a mucking about, but I'm cross because I think there is something wrong with my temps and now I have to guess!!!


----------



## floridamomma

wbee same here. im super calm this time around


----------



## FindingKismet

wbee said:


> I had a sharp rise in my temp this morning, which has me at the edge of my seat. Based upon what I've seen in other charts, when you have an "implantation dip" your temp rises very high the next day, which is what my chart is showing. I also have ZERO bloat, which happened with the first pregnancy and as weird as this might sound, my tummy looks similar to how it did before as well (like before I was showing a BFP in the first pregnancy). I had a SUPER strange and vivid dream last night and slept for like 14 hours!
> 
> Even still, I'm not getting my hopes up. I will find out soon enough. And it's weird, but I've never been so calm in the TWW, lol.

Ooh, I'm hopeful for you! The vivid dreams sound promising to me.


----------



## wbee

Thanks guys! I've had some cramps tonight , but they are so subtle that it's hardly worth mentioning.


----------



## FindingKismet

Just popped my first clomid - aaaaaaaaah!


----------



## floridamomma

I dreamed for the first time since mc that i got abfp


----------



## wbee

Caved and did a FRER this morning, but it was a bfn. Only 10 dpo, so obviously could be too early, but I'm still let down :( .


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee, try not to be despondent, such early days and your symptoms are good. I've got my fingers crossed

Florida- I hope that's some freaky preonition dream! 

Finding - get those pulls popped!  

Well God knows what's happening with me, according to temps I might not have ovulated, then again guessing last 5 days. Didn't bother with one this morning as was up and down all night with shocking weather outside this bloody tent!! 2 more sleeps until my kingsize feather home sweet home!!!


----------



## wbee

Thanks, mum. Last time I didn't get a BFP until a day or two past af and 8 days after very obvious implantation cramps, so I'm trying to stay neutral. Today is the second day that I've had strange pulsating/throbbing sensations in my vaginal area, I'm not sure if that is anything special?

I'm sorry you didn't (seemingly) ovulate.


----------



## wbee

My temp is still climbing, now in the 98s! Still hanging at the edge of my seat


----------



## wbee

Blood work came back negative. I am 11 dpo, could that still be too early? If I did have an implantation dip I'd think it was positive. Ugh. I think I'm out for this month :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee, that's rubbish! I don't know when blood tests pick them up, sorry. X


----------



## wbee

Huge temp drop this morning. That's a pretty strong indication that I'm out. I will never be a mom :( .


----------



## FindingKismet

wbee said:


> Huge temp drop this morning. That's a pretty strong indication that I'm out. I will never be a mom :( .

You will be a mom ... it's just taking some time and struggle. I know how you feel. It can be so frustrating (and I may need the same speech later this cycle), but try to pull out of the "dark place" back into the possibilities ... when you're ready of course. It's okay to be sad too.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee, so sorry to see that. I'm no temp expert, so not 100% on what I'm saying, but the old saying is always its not over until AF shows up. 

So sorry you're feeling this way, we have all been there. Allow yourself to feel sad, there is no point in bottling it up. We have all been very, very low. Unfortunately then we have to pick ourselves up and try again next month and wish for the best. 

I saw 21 shooting stars the other night in the métier shower, you can imagine my wishes...


----------



## floridamomma

so sorry wbee. but your not out yet. fx and hugs


----------



## wbee

Thanks everyone :) . I hate having these hard emotions. Its so draining.


----------



## floridamomma

Just so you know when i was 14dpo i had a blood pregnancy test done and was told it was negative or a mc. I did lose the baby but not then i carried until 10 weeks so heart beat and all


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wow Florida, that's interesting!! So blood tests aren't the magic answer!!! 

I had a complete mental breakdown last night, I went on symptom spotting overload and the hubby started making fun of me for it (being playful) and I lost it! I explained this month was my last month to get pregnant before our due date, and I'm dreading it, especially as its looking very likely I won't be pregnant again. He looked totally shocked and very apologetic, especially when I shouted "IT'S NOT A F*****G GAME"

Poor hubby, haha. Feel much better now after a good night sleep in my own bed and a bath. My complete emotional breakdowns tend to me a PMT symptom, so I think AF I round the corner. 

Took my first proper temp this morning in over a week, it is a bit higher than others, but don't think I should be excited.


----------



## wbee

Florida, thanks for that tidbit. I doubt I'm pregnant with my temp drop unfortunately.

Mum, I'm sorry you are feeling so hormonal. At least we can start again soon. 

Having some minor cramping today. Think af will arrive tomorrow even though ff says Thursday (my LP is usually always 14 days). Ugh.


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's crap wbee, I'm 98% certain I'll be joining you next month, so we can all continue to try and keep each other sane. 

How is everyone else doing?! X


----------



## floridamomma

mum I understand my due date was sept 23 so I know that month will be hard for us


----------



## wbee

My temp has risen yge last two days. This is so confusing!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida- hugs!! I'm setting a new deadline of wanting my BFP before Christmas, fx.

Wbee - your temps are driving you crazy! I think they're playing with you! Ha, any sign of the witch? Oh an check out my temps, they have gone up, no crossed lines yet, but looks like I did ovulate whilst camping and having my thermometer messed about with!! Argh!! We BD'd 2 days apart so not holding out much hope!


----------



## wbee

They've gone way up! It took ff 6 days to give me the cross hairs, so I'm sure they'll show up for you in a few days of higher temps.

No sign of af but also a bfn this morning. No idea what's going on. This cycle has been quite the ride!


----------



## wbee

Ugh, google is not your friend! I've been hopelessly reading stories of 12 dpo temp drops then rise with a bfn and there are many people with bfps in the end.. plus my temp didn't drop to my coverline, so that's supposed to be good. And my cervix went from medium to super high, almost unreachable and very firm and closed (usually it's low, medium soft, and a bit open right now before my af).

I guess I just have to wait and see, which totally sucks, lol. I have absolutely no symptoms of pregnancy or af (the cramps yesterday were pretty mild and brief). If af doesn't arrive within 2 days then I don't know what to think (not even a glimmer of a line right now).


----------



## Mumtodogs

You're not out until AF arrives, despite symptoms or not!! Unfortunately you hit have to wait wait wait!!

I've never checked my cervix, if I still haven't for my BFP in a month or so I might start. I'm also going google crazy, eating crazy healthy diet... I even ate a tiny bit of chicken yesterday!! I'm thinking if I did ovulate whilst we were away that's CD20-ish for the second month running, I might have to look at something to lengthen my LP. 

Just put 2 pairs of socks on as read online it can help..... Bloody hell, I'm going mad!!!


----------



## wbee

Socks?! Lol.

Have you looked into adding in B6? If you take a B-complex 50 (50mg of B6 plus the other bs) it's said to help lengthen the LP.

Now I just realized I have yellow tinged CM.. barley, but a bit. Ugh. WTF. Waiting is so irritating, especially when it's so close. I wish they had period tests instead of pregnancy test.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ladies!!!! 

jeez i have no idea whats with me wit keeping up lately!! im so sorry, i havent had any notifications of posts so thought the thread wasnt getting any messages!!

Sorry there's been no bfps for you ladies yet. Its been another annoying month.

Im having a terrible time, no idea what is going on at all. If anyone can shine any light then feel free!!

So Metformin, this time round it's confused me!! had regular cycles, regular ov, everything. Then I started metformin this month, on cd 1. 

cd 14 when I usually get awful o pains, nothing!! Then CD 18, 19 & 20 I have spotting.

DTD on cd 13, 16 & 21 :(

Then nothing until yesterday, cd32, with af due today, awful pains that feel like ovulation on my left side Wtf??? What's going on. Anyone else had this. The last two times ttc were not like this with the metformin. I stopped it on CD13 because the doc said to stop trying and i felt ill, but weird or what!! No sign of AF today either!! 

Im gutted its messed up my cycles :(

Hope you have all been ok, going to play around with my settings so i can hopefully get notifications in future xx


----------



## FindingKismet

wbee, mum, you guys have me on the edge of my seat here! 

I am CD8 in my first IUI/Clomid cycle. I'm already getting lotiony CM, so I'm thinking I'll have to go in early for my scan/trigger. I'm using OPKs so we don't miss our opportunity!

I did something a little crazy yesterday ... I made a TTC vlog! If you want to see it, here's the link. Let me know what you think ... suggestions welcome.

https://youtu.be/uGYhKkTRS7E


----------



## wbee

I hope all goes perfectly for you kismet!

Bubbles, I agree you aren't out. We BD'd two days before ovulation, so I'm feeling similar, but definitely possible.

Now I'm cramping slightly but my cervix is very high and I also had some yellow tinged stringy mucus. All good signs.. ugh why no af or bfp?! So frustrating! (But I'm not stressing too much)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee - yeah I'd heard that about vitamin B6, going to buy a supplement when I get paid Friday. Need to look into when you take it. When is / was AF due for you now? 

Bubbles! Nice to see you back! Did you read the link about ovulation spotting? Maybe it was that? Or maybe our bodies are still messed up from last month!!! Not sure why you'd get ov pains now? Maybe it's something else? Fingers crossed.... You know what we say "you're not out until...."

Finding! I'm loving the video! It's so funny to put a face to the name, we also now know your real name! :winkwink: I think the vlog is a fab idea, you can chat all your thoughts and emotions, like therapy, but therapy that can help others!!

Well, I had a bfn this morning, I'm on CD26, usually 29 day cycles but after last month who knows!! Still not sure if / when I ovulated yet, don't have the cross lines on FF, but another relatively high temp this morning. TMI alert- when me and hubby DTD this morning he didn't 'hit the end' like he normally does, not sure if that means my cervix is high, and if it is what that even means!!! Wbee- can you shed some light?! 

Oh, and another temping experiment.... For the past 2 mornings I have used 2 thermometers simultaneously, one of them (the one I'm not using) is consistently half a degree higher than the one I'm using!!!


----------



## wbee

Mum, I would stick to the same thermometer through the whole cycle. It's not really about the actual temp, but the rising and falling of temperatures. As for the cervix, I'd say yeah yours might be high. It's actually really easy to tell. All I do is squat and I can find it quite easy.

Kismet, I enjoyed your video. Thank you for sharing :)

Still no period. No blood in sight. Today is 15 dpo and still a bfn. Temps are still rising and I still don't know what's going on.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yeah I'm using the same on, but it's interesting because earlier in the month I was querying my progesterone levels due to low temps, but half a degree will make all the difference!! (about 15 Fahrenheit). Next month I'm going to totally loose my mind and use both and plot 2 graphs, truly I have lost my mind!! 

What is going on with you?! You're about 15 dpo now then and no BFP but no AF either?! You must be so frustrated!! I've got my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## wbee

15F? Do you mean 1.5? 15 is an awful lot compared to 0.5C (I could google.. but eh). I think I would do the same with the charting, ha ha. I actually will take my temp on both sides of my tongue some mornings and use the higher temp.. lol. (I've noticed the left side is usually warmer by a bit)

Yeah I am SUPER frustrated. I looked back at my calendar from my pregnancy and it looks like I had a BFN at 15 dpo and then a positive at 17 DPO. That pregnancy was very strong it was just not human in the end (I carried to 9 weeks without a hint of a natural miscarriage).. so maybe I'm just one of those "lucky" women that it takes forever for the hCG to build up in the urine? I don't know. All signs point to pregnant and I honestly am starting to really feel pregnant.. but I don't want to focus on that in case it gets ripped away again. Ugh. I'm still not late according to ff, but they don't know my cycle. My other period tracker has my due date at yesterday, like my usual. I'm starting to get really stressed out right now. It's one thing to get af but it's another to be late and still have a bfn. My cycles are so regular.

I'm so ungodly tired. I slept horribly last night because all I could focus on was what my temp was going to be and if I was going to wake up to blood.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ha, sorry yes 1.5!!! That would be a massive problem!!

If you've been in this boat before maybe you will just be one of those people? With my first I didn't get a BFP until the day of missed AF and then it was super faint. Try not to stress, easier said than done. Have you got anything planned for the next few days to take your mind away from it a bit?


----------



## wbee

No. Today I kidnapped my best friend's 2 year old for a bit (and she calls me mommy.. it's so cute but gut wrenching), and work tomorrow but other than that I have nothing, lol.

I went though and adjusted all my temps with the online temp adjuster and my chart looks crazy but I can totally see a possible triphasic pattern emerging.. maybe?


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Bubbles, I agree you aren't out. We BD'd two days before ovulation, so I'm feeling similar, but definitely possible.
> 
> Now I'm cramping slightly but my cervix is very high and I also had some yellow tinged stringy mucus. All good signs.. ugh why no af or bfp?! So frustrating! (But I'm not stressing too much)

Its driving me mad:dohh:



Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles! Nice to see you back! Did you read the link about ovulation spotting? Maybe it was that? Or maybe our bodies are still messed up from last month!!! Not sure why you'd get ov pains now? Maybe it's something else? Fingers crossed.... You know what we say "you're not out until...."
> 
> Well, I had a bfn this morning, I'm on CD26, usually 29 day cycles but after last month who knows!! Still not sure if / when I ovulated yet, don't have the cross lines on FF, but another relatively high temp this morning. TMI alert- when me and hubby DTD this morning he didn't 'hit the end' like he normally does, not sure if that means my cervix is high, and if it is what that even means!!! Wbee- can you shed some light?!
> 
> Oh, and another temping experiment.... For the past 2 mornings I have used 2 thermometers simultaneously, one of them (the one I'm not using) is consistently half a degree higher than the one I'm using!!!

:thumbup: :wave: thank you.

Oh yes i did read it, its so strange, i wonder if the chemical has something to do with it but never had it on the previous times :wacko: 

lol for the thermometers, i find it all too confusing but i bet its very interestingv:thumbup:



wbee said:


> Yeah I am SUPER frustrated. I looked back at my calendar from my pregnancy and it looks like I had a BFN at 15 dpo and then a positive at 17 DPO. That pregnancy was very strong it was just not human in the end (I carried to 9 weeks without a hint of a natural miscarriage).. so maybe I'm just one of those "lucky" women that it takes forever for the hCG to build up in the urine? I don't know. All signs point to pregnant and I honestly am starting to really feel pregnant.. but I don't want to focus on that in case it gets ripped away again. Ugh. I'm still not late according to ff, but they don't know my cycle. My other period tracker has my due date at yesterday, like my usual. I'm starting to get really stressed out right now. It's one thing to get af but it's another to be late and still have a bfn. My cycles are so regular.
> 
> I'm so ungodly tired. I slept horribly last night because all I could focus on was what my temp was going to be and if I was going to wake up to blood.

Oh how frustrating for you :wacko:

:hugs: its so stressful, but its hard not to get stressed isnt it.



As for me, cd 34 for the fist time ever and no af, i give up this month. I completely give up lol :dohh: no idea wtf is going on so i guess ill just wait for AF and then start again lol, which lets face it, could be anytime based on this completely out of the blue weird cycle!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
:haha::haha::haha:
:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:dust: and :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee - triphastic? You've lost me!!! 

Bubbles - CD34? What the hell!? This must be some left over crazy hormones from last month..?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles - CD34? What the hell!? This must be some left over crazy hormones from last month..?

:dohh:

I know, ive gone from 28 day cycles in 2012 then since the chemicals 32 days, then the chemical last month has really messed it all up lol no idea how this is going to pan out lol cd blooming 34, yes!! and the crazy thing is potentially having ovulation on CD 32 lol xx :wacko:


----------



## bubblebubble1

even my ticker is confused lol


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I want to join you all. I am on 4DPO. I stopped BCP in July and I am hpoing to get pregnant before the end of the year. I am not going to stress myself out over testing until Sept 9th since I have an Dr. appt on that day. FertilityFriend said that I O on the 16th. AF is due on Sept 1st. So far I have been doing great with taking my temps every morning! Good luck to you ladies with this cycle.


----------



## wbee

Hello to you, MW :)

OK Now I'm just getting angry. 16 DPO, no period in sight, still bfn. I am SO regular it's crazy so this is so so out of the ordinary. My temp went down a bit, but is still up.. UGH!! I'm about to pull out my hair.


----------



## wbee

very strong cramps and a bit of blood at my cervix.

I give up.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, that's rubbish!!! You're having a rubbish cycle!!! All the craziness! And bubbles, what is going on with your super long cycle? Surely you can't be ovulatin now? Did you do an opk? 

Hello MW! Welcome to the mad house!

Nothing going on with me, quietly waiting for whatever is going to come, not sure when AF is due really given last month and possible late ovulation.


----------



## Mumtodogs

CD29 (usual cycle 28/29 days) BFN.

The thing is, as crazy as this sounds, I just feel like I'm pregnant. I have no symptoms, nothing to tell me I am, I just feel it in my bones. Like with my last BFP and I just knew it wasn't going to work out? I hope my gut feeling is right, I've never felt like this before. But maybe it's just my desire for a baby coming through. 2w 6 days until my due date.....


----------



## wbee

I'm so excited for you mum!


I'm still bummed. I've never actually cried for a period before. At least I have things to keep me busy this week, that I wouldn't be doing if I were pregnant. Going away with my bff to her cottage with a few bottles of wine this weekend and then off to Six Flags next thursday (very large amusement/roller coaster park) with my hubby. Should be great fun. Won't be around online much, as I'm just not in the best head space but of course I'll be posting in a couple weeks, obsessing all over again.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee, so sorry your bummed, I guess AF finally landed? Bitch. Allow yourself to be bummed, don't bottle it up. You're right to do what you can while you can. Hopefully you'll have all the messed up hormones out of your system this cycle and in 4 weeks time you'll have a big fat BFP!!! Cyber hugs ..... X


----------



## Mumtodogs

How's everybody getting on? 

Finding how's IUI going? You must be about CD14 now?

Bubbles - did AF or BFP come? 

Florida - where are you at? 

Wbee - hope you're distracting yourself with lots of fun things! 

Same situ here for me, CD31 now, no symptoms except super tired yesterday, but my gut it telling me I'm pregnant. I hope my instinct is right.


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> How's everybody getting on?
> 
> Finding how's IUI going? You must be about CD14 now?
> 
> Bubbles - did AF or BFP come?
> 
> Florida - where are you at?
> 
> Wbee - hope you're distracting yourself with lots of fun things!
> 
> Same situ here for me, CD31 now, no symptoms except super tired yesterday, but my gut it telling me I'm pregnant. I hope my instinct is right.

I'm so hopeful for you!! 

I had IUI today (about 26 hours after trigger). I had 2 follicles (semi-yay) on the same side (boo), good sperm sample (phew!), and I'm feeling hopeful. We decided against doing the second IUI tomorrow because evidence is mixed on how much it helps. We'd rather put the $400 toward another cycle if needed. But now I'm paranoid we did the first one too early. I think people usually do it at 36 hours if only doing one.


----------



## MomWife

Today is CD 20 and I am 8DPO. I had cramps earlier today so I just might be out this cycle. Last month I was 11DPO and AF came the next day. So maybe in a few days I guess Aug 28th I should be expecting AF to show. Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies to get your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding - fingers crossed for you. Think I would also go with option I having money for next cycle instead! 

Mom - 8dpo cramps could be implantation? Fingers crossed! 11dpo for AF doesnt sound very long? Do you normally have a short LP?


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: 

So it seems our thread follows a pattern. One month we all seem to have weird bfps or chemicals and the next, no shows on af!

Sending :hugs: wbee , it's so frustrating isn't it x

mum keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup: :hugs:

and finding, I agree, I would keep it, fingers crossed you don't need it though. :)

Momwife, welcome :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok and sending lots of :dust: 

Me, CD38....:dohh: no sign of AF and no idea what's going on so it's just a waiting game :coffee::sleep:

When I had those ovulation type pains on CD31/2 it must have been ovulation which was messed up because of the chemical or metformin, who knows :shrug: we only dtd on that day though :(

I guess we will see in a week or so, still taking the aspirin In case but will start that and the conception vitamins properly next cycle as this one has just been a mess! How on earth I went from o on CD 18 regularly to CD 32 I will never know :dohh:

Seriously strange how af's have gone AWOL this time! 

Hugs xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies I've been working non stop and getting ready to go back to school for my rn. Still no sign of af but due to awkward af last cycle she could be here as late as next Sunday. I tested a few days ago and got a negative ago I'm just waiting. I don't know when i o'd so i could be anywhere from 18dpo to 9dpo. But i think I'm closer to 9 or less because i have no af and no symptoms. My cycles are a but liner which is good because now my lining is strengtheningg back up


----------



## bubblebubble1

Another missing AF :shrug: 

Hope the lining is super thick for you :) xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

bubbles - so technically you're 7dpo today? 5 days or so and you will be able to test! Got my fingers and everything crossed for you.

Florida, another one with a crazy cycle this month!! Fingers crossed!! 

I'm going to test again in the morning, will be CD33. I'm hoping and praying for a strong BFP... Just crazy with the cycles! I wish I knew when I'd ovulated!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> bubbles - so technically you're 7dpo today? 5 days or so and you will be able to test! Got my fingers and everything crossed for you.
> 
> Florida, another one with a crazy cycle this month!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> I'm going to test again in the morning, will be CD33. I'm hoping and praying for a strong BFP... Just crazy with the cycles! I wish I knew when I'd ovulated!

Possibly lol I hope so. It threw me off so haven't Dtd properly etc although I have the itchyest left nip!! Haven't even thought about the possibility of a bfp as just thrown this cycle out the window lol just wanting to start again!

Fingers crossed for you. Did you get a feint one already??? xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

You shouldn't throw te cycle out the window! It only takes one little spermy! Don't forget I had a late ov last month and got my BFP with that and only DTD once. 

Yeah, I've been keeping it on the lowdown and not trying to get excited, but yes, very faint BFP the day before yesterday after gut feelings. After last month I just can't count it as a BFP, I'm just too nervous.

It's weird because I has 2 BFN's but just had a feeling to test again.

I'm so nervous.


----------



## Mumtodogs

faint, scary, beautiful.... argh!! I managed to not test today, will see what tomorrow brings.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4406[1].jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bubblebubble1

That's not feint!!!!! For an ic that's pretty good!!! 

Aww I can understand that. I don't think I will ever feel safe with a bfp now :/ 

I really hope it's still there tomorrow and this is it for you. Lots of sticky :dust: flying at you!!

I know, I know, but it just felt so out of the blue, been unwell this week too so unlikely but it makes more sense when you know what's going on iykwim, when you know what too expect at each day :) 

xx


----------



## MomWife

Mumtodogs said:


> Finding - fingers crossed for you. Think I would also go with option I having money for next cycle instead!
> 
> Mom - 8dpo cramps could be implantation? Fingers crossed! 11dpo for AF doesnt sound very long? Do you normally have a short LP?


This is my 1st month being off of BCP so I do not know what is my normal LP yet. That would be nice if it was implantation. Last night I had a low fever but it was gone this morning when I woke up. I have very bad acne on my face, I haven't had acne this bad since I was a teenager. Maybe it's side effects going off BCP. My temp went down yesterday but this morning it went up a bit. I just hope I can get pregnant under a year but it will be even better if I can give DH a birthday gift in December, he would absolutely be happy!


----------



## floridamomma

Mumtodogs said:


> faint, scary, beautiful.... argh!! I managed to not test today, will see what tomorrow brings.

omg I defiantly see it! congrats I hope its a sticky bean


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> faint, scary, beautiful.... argh!! I managed to not test today, will see what tomorrow brings.

Mum!!!!!! This is so exciting! I know it's scary and you want to hold back awhile to protect your heart, but I'm on the outside so I get to be happy for you. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## FindingKismet

If you liked my first one, here's another installment:winkwink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjzV6ruKSrM


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ok so slightly darker today, and quicker in getting darker. Still not a nice fat bold line though, would I get these on IC's, or is it time to buy something else? 

My urine was super diluted, almost clear, as I am still drinking 2-3 liters of water everyday, now to help my lining thicken. I'm heading off to work now so can't really do a SMU either..

Argh! I so wanted a nice big bold BFP so that I could feel a little less stressed, but this faint one has got me freaked!!

Thanks for well wishes guys, but I can honestly not get excited at all. 

Finding, will check out the video when I get back from work!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok, I would have had to have tried smu too (cant remember who I said it to on here but it's always been stronger for me) And yes the ics can have less dye etc in so maybe time to get a frer. It's so frustrating isn't it when you want that bold line. :hugs: i know what you mean. Get some on the way home, don't drink anything first thing tomorrow morning and do it again xx

Finding, I became engrossed in the video!! It's great xx

:wave: Florida and momwife

xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Bubble smu was always better for me. Its 536am where i am.,i poas and was browsing on my phone less than a minute later i got this!!! I'm in tears ladies. As i don't know when af is due please pray for a sticky bean for me! I want even going to test today i did it at random.
 



Attached Files:







20130826_053408.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jelly tots

Hi guys hope you are all doing well and these bfps are happening.
Not had a chance to catch up.
Unfortunately I will be joining you guys again soon, not that that's a bad thing of course, I hope you know what I mean. Went for 12 week scan this morning and hasn't grown past 5 weeks. Got to go back monday for another scan to make sure but think its pretty straightforward. There's no chance it could just be too early as tested on 12th July.


----------



## floridamomma

This is a better picture
 



Attached Files:







20130826_055035.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh my god Florida! You sneaked in with that one! Wow, this is turning out to be a fab Month even with all the missing AF's. fingers so crossed its a sticky. Yay for the smu :) xx

Oh jelly :( I'm so so so sorry. You must be gutted :( just take your time lovely and we will all be here waiting when you join us again. Massive :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## floridamomma

Oh jelly I'm so sorry. That happened to us I'm February. It was very painful but i know you'll be other the other side soon with another bfp and a baby to follow. Hugs your way. We were defiantly here for you


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks bubbles, it was me you told to SMU, I'd never even heard of it! 

Florida!!!! Congrats my lovely!!! Sticky bean thoughts coming your way!!! 

Jelly, so so sorry you're joining us again, that's terrible. We're here for you when you need us x


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> This is a better picture

Florida!! OMG. This is amazing.


----------



## wbee

Oh wow you guys. Congrats!

Jelly, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## wbee

I have my sister's baby shower in two weeks. I really really don't want to go, but I don't have a choice. I'm just not in the emotional place to deal with all the baby stuff and I know for a fact that she won't understand. She lives two hours away and wanted me to make a weekend of it, but I'm planning to leave as soon as it's over. Ugh. This just sucks. I want to get pregnant before she gives birth, that only give me 3 more chances :( .


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee - hope you've had some nice distracting time!!

Could you try talking with your sister? Or maybe ask your Mum / another relative to? Or if all else fails could you be called into work / sick / broken down car? 

I think you need to protect yourself right now x


----------



## wbee

My family doesn't understand either. they'll just pressure me to go. Also, last night my aunt (who is more like a mother than my own) asked if she could ride with me (she lives 2 hours north of me, so 4 hours from my sister) and I said sure. My sister changed the date just so that it would be on my weekend off.. so that won't work. I fear that if my car "breaks down" (which, since my car is old, is very believable) my aunt will offer to drive. I told her that I would only be coming for the shower and leaving right after, and now she's giving me the cold shoulder. Ugh. I just can't win.


----------



## floridamomma

Sometimes you have to do what is best for you no matter what is best for other people. Emotionally you need your own time to began healing your heart. My prayers are with you


----------



## wbee

Thanks you guys.

I just told her I'm not in a good emotional place to go, but I will. She threw a huge fit and told me how selfish I am. I don't even know what to think about that one. (apparently all her friends and family that's she's asked thinks I'm the selfish one.)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Maybe all her friends and family haven't heard the full story? Maybe they don't understand because they've never been through this? Or maybe its just none of their damn business... either way, you must look after yourself first. Perhaps your Aunt has asked to ride with you for support, if she is like a Mother figure for you?


----------



## FindingKismet

jelly tots said:


> Hi guys hope you are all doing well and these bfps are happening.
> Not had a chance to catch up.
> Unfortunately I will be joining you guys again soon, not that that's a bad thing of course, I hope you know what I mean. Went for 12 week scan this morning and hasn't grown past 5 weeks. Got to go back monday for another scan to make sure but think its pretty straightforward. There's no chance it could just be too early as tested on 12th July.

Hi, Jelly. Sending love your way.<3 I'm so sorry. We're here when you want us.


----------



## bubblebubble1

I agree with the others. You have to do whats right for you personally, sod everyone else. After max died, we had a lot of this, luckily people were quite understanding, but some particularly insensitive. I still hurt a bit when i see newborn baby boys, knowing we should have our boy here still. 

The most important thing i learned was to always follow your feelings and you know how it will feel for you xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

:bfp:Tested again today, quicker and stronger line compared to the other 2... Also took one from work and it is pretty much as strong as the control line, just a bit thinner. I'm on CD34, I'm usually 28/29 days.

I know I should be bouncing off the walls but I've been here before twice, neither with a happy ending. I've got to protect myself as best I can. But I think I can say I'm causiously pregnant. :bfp:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> :bfp:Tested again today, quicker and stronger line compared to the other 2... Also took one from work and it is pretty much as strong as the control line, just a bit thinner. I'm on CD34, I'm usually 28/29 days.
> 
> I know I should be bouncing off the walls but I've been here before twice, neither with a happy ending. I've got to protect myself as best I can. But I think I can say I'm causiously pregnant. :bfp:

Show me show me!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's so hard to get excited isn't it. Just take each day as it comes. :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok so I've had to change my confused ticker lol I've gone for what I suspect was o pains on cd 32.....32!!!!!!!!!!!!! so that gives me a completely random and first EVER cycle of.....44 days lol! Haha but either way, praying its a one off xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

I'm on my phone and not near a laptop until tomorrow, can I do it via phone do you know? 

Your poor cinfused ticker! Lol!! I'm still holding out for a BFP for you! X


----------



## bubblebubble1

You should be able to, I can do it on the iPad and phone :) I think jelly emailed it to me and then realised she could do it xx

Oh I wish :) if only I wasn't feeling so deflated about this rubbish cycle lol x


----------



## floridamomma

This is from last night. They just for these in the us and i love it. I drank what i wanted all day and when i got home between 1130pm and midnight i took this test I'm still cautious because of our lost. And I've gotten positives and then Mt period comes right on time but I'm just paying and focusing on other things to keep me sane
 



Attached Files:







20130827_055805.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## floridamomma

Mumtodogs said:


> I'm on my phone and not near a laptop until tomorrow, can I do it via phone do you know?
> 
> Your poor cinfused ticker! Lol!! I'm still holding out for a BFP for you! X

I upload all mine from my phone. Let's us see! Lol and congrats and sticky vibes your way


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> Ok so I've had to change my confused ticker lol I've gone for what I suspect was o pains on cd 32.....32!!!!!!!!!!!!! so that gives me a completely random and first EVER cycle of.....44 days lol! Haha but either way, praying its a one off xx

Everything crossed it looks like this a good month for us ladies


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww lovely florida :)

So we've had 2 BFP's now is that right? Florida and mumto.

Isn't it weird, one month we all have chemicals, then all af's are missing, then bfps. 

Hopefully mine will follow next cycle. 

Don't leave us though you two! We need your pma and we want to follow you and hear updates! Well I do lol xx

Just did an ic because I wanted to join in haha and of course it was a bfn lol xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

did this on work computer! cheeky or what! eeeek!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4417[1].jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mumtodogs

God I felt sick doing that on work computer, back on the phone now, I'm such a goody 2 shoes!!! My tests show progression over last 5 days, darkest and 'odd' test are todays

Florida!!! I'm loving your BFP!!!! Congrats my lovely, h&h 9 months to you! 

Bubbles- I don't need to tell u you're not out until.... I have a good feeling for you this month.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww thanks lovely. Who knows! Like we always say, we aren't out till that :witch: shows ;)

They are lovely progression lines! What DPO are they?

Oh I worry about the work of too, It's a major adrenaline rush isn't it lol xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

I know, sick feeling now leaving me!! Lol!! I could be anywhere between 10-15 dpo, as I'm not sure when I ovulated due to Skid playing around with my thermometer!! I think I'm more like 14-15, as even with first pregnancy I only had faint ones at 14dpo, much lighter than these. 

Mustn't allow myself to get excited!!


----------



## floridamomma

Mum it looks great!!! More congratulations your way! Your not out bubbles, i hope you will be joining us!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I know what you mean, when I've had my chemicals, the lines have never progressed. They look great :) xx


----------



## wbee

Mum and Florida, I'm so happy for you. :)

Looks like I'm not going to the shower after all. I very much doubt my sister will see how wrong she is in her reaction, which is really unfortunate. We were very close until I had my miscarriage. It seems like everything changed after that. I talked to both my mom and dad and they both agree that I am not being unreasonable nor selfish.

Also, this might be tmi (is there such a thing around here? lol) but I feel the flax seed definitely helped thicken my uterine lining. Instead of a scanty 3 day period (L-M-L) I had a more productive flow (L-H-M, then two days of spotting). So cheers to that I guess.

I've also decided that if I don't conceive this cycle, I will seek a different doctor. I was originally told not to conceive until October (due to molar pregnancy, but my doc is old school and not up to date, I am safe to conceive right now) and now I'm told to go down to monthly blood draws and not to conceive until January.. uh, what?! I don't know if it's due to the chemical in July, but that is just ridiculous. I figure after this month I'll have two months of temp charting for the doc to look at and see what they think our steps should be. Though, can I see a midwife even if I'm not pregnant? I'd rather go that route and say good bye to doctors altogether for now.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Massive :hugs: Hun. 

Glad your mum and dad understand. Your sis is probably hurt, when it comes to your kids you become very protective and I would have been upset with my sis, mostly because she in general is a cow!! (And because of the circumstances for me) Lol obviously I can totally understand why you feel this way and its your feelings that are more important. 

I don't know how it works in the US, here I don't think you can see a mw unless pregnant :( but finding a different doc sounds like a good idea, It's a shame when they don't keep up. My old doc was the same. Two yrs of ttc, no tests nothing, swapped docs, she was amazing, had me scanned, diagnosed and pregnant within 6months xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks wbee, I'm still being super reserved about it.

I'm so glad you don't have to go to te shower, and that your parents are on side, perhaps they'll talk some sense into your sister, how old is she by the way? I'm sorry but she sounds a bit brattish if she can't understand your feelings.

I don't know anything about molar pregnancy, but I know after chemical we were told to wait a month, which obviously we haven't. I think your body just knows what's right. I don't think you can have a midwife until you're pregnant, but changing GP is a fab idea. You have to feel comfortable and confident in your Doctor, if you don't it's no good. 

Good to know the flaxseed worked for you!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ay updates today ladies? xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Nothing new here, feel a bit sick today but when I ate it went! 

How about you bubbles?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Nothing from me. Had some sharp pains in my left bb but I'm not surprised with all these crazy delayed hormones lol

Did you test again today?? xx


----------



## floridamomma

I'm at the er now ladies the nausea its do bad i can't stand or sit


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> I'm at the er now ladies the nausea its do bad i can't stand or sit

What!! No way :wacko: :hugs:

This soon? Normally sickness doesn't kick in until hcg levels get high enough around 6-8 weeks! Could be a bug Hun, or.....TWINS! 

Hope you feel better.:hugs:

xx


----------



## floridamomma

They said they well give me zofran and it should get better in about 12 weeks. They confirmed that i am pregnant and were checking me for a uti


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww glad they helped and great news they confirmed it. Were you this sick early on with your other pregnancy's or is this the first time you've felt it this early? xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh Florida!!! Poor you! Imagine if it was twins! That'd be crazy!!! Hope the tablets sort you out.

Bubbles, your cycle is bonkers this month!!! What are the sharp pains about? Are they a usual sign of AF? Or is this an unusual one?

No more testing for me today, I was working away yesterday but home tonight so will test in the morning, I'm hoping for a gorgeous progression line and then I think I'll have to stop testing to save my sanity!!


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> I'm at the er now ladies the nausea its do bad i can't stand or sit

I hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## floridamomma

Bubble-I found out I was pregnant with my youngest my only boy because of nausea. I have been nauseous over a week but pushed it off as something else. 
Finding- thanks I hope it subsides but its nice to feel it it makes it real
Mum- I hope not twins lol. im going to rn school in oct one will be quite enough


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh no oh no, I've got pretty bad belly ache tonight.... Like pre-AF pain with the occasional shooting pain... No no no


----------



## jelly tots

hi, hope you're all okay. fabulous news on the bfp's florida and mum!

sending positive vibes your way mumtodogs, hang in there!!

sorry to hear about your sister wbee, it's a shame. glad your parents listened to you though.

it all happened yesterday, in a way im glad it was so soon as was worried about when it would. got admitted to hospital as the pain was too intense.
just resting now and debating when to go back to work. hubsbandface isnt talking to me about it either which isnt helping me much. going to see if i can get a counsellor through the miscarriage association. i just need to get it all out.

anyways onwards and upwards, we hope to be ttc again very soon once the bleeding has stopped. thats once thing we have managed to discuss. proper scared like but the hospital has assured me i can have as many scans as i like from 6 weeks to make sure all is okay.


----------



## wbee

Mum, I had many pains with my pregnancy. Do you think it's maybe things moving and stretching? I'm praying for you.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles, your cycle is bonkers this month!!! What are the sharp pains about? Are they a usual sign of AF? Or is this an unusual one?
> 
> No more testing for me today, I was working away yesterday but home tonight so will test in the morning, I'm hoping for a gorgeous progression line and then I think I'll have to stop testing to save my sanity!!

Oh tell me about it lol :wacko:

No, usually dont get any af signs, this is weird, they feel a bit 'sharp'

Also having the most awful cm :blush: its all lotion-y :blush::blush:

Looking forward to seeing your test xx



floridamomma said:


> Bubble-I found out I was pregnant with my youngest my only boy because of nausea. I have been nauseous over a week but pushed it off as something else.

Oh wow, thats a really good sign then for you :thumbup: not nice though xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Oh no oh no, I've got pretty bad belly ache tonight.... Like pre-AF pain with the occasional shooting pain... No no no

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry about pain, i had AWFUL pains early on with both of mine, it was so worrying, its all the implanting, strtching and alerring thats going on :hugs: xx



jelly tots said:


> it all happened yesterday, in a way im glad it was so soon as was worried about when it would. got admitted to hospital as the pain was too intense.
> just resting now and debating when to go back to work. hubsbandface isnt talking to me about it either which isnt helping me much. going to see if i can get a counsellor through the miscarriage association. i just need to get it all out.
> 
> anyways onwards and upwards, we hope to be ttc again very soon once the bleeding has stopped. thats once thing we have managed to discuss. proper scared like but the hospital has assured me i can have as many scans as i like from 6 weeks to make sure all is okay.

Massive :hugs: 

Im 'glad' for you it happened naturally. 

Really hope you dont have to wait to long to do it again :cry: they say you are more fertile after. still, take your time and we are always here for you :hugs: xx


**

As for me, still got the sharp pains, and awful cm :blush: must be all the crazy build up of hormones from this massive cycle lol :dohh:

xx


----------



## MomWife

Congrats to the ladies who received their BFP's!!!!!:happydance:

I am 12DPO and I have been having some creamy cm for about 4 days now. I had a slight pain in my right breast, was cramping on 8DPO until 10 DPO on and off, having more acne on my face and my breasts which I never get. AF is due on the 2nd. My last cycle was 11DPO and the next day AF came, I thought it was going to be the same way this month. I am guessing my body is trying to get used to being off of BCP.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumwife, im the same, lots of cm, pain in left boob :thumbup: x


----------



## floridamomma

Mumtodogs said:


> Oh no oh no, I've got pretty bad belly ache tonight.... Like pre-AF pain with the occasional shooting pain... No no no

I have some aches but it turns out to be gas maybe you too?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly, so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs. I found once the physical side was over I could concentrate on my mental state. Hubby not talking doesn't help, but men deal with things in different ways. Mine said things like 'this is why I wasn't going to get excited until 12 weeks, but you let yourself' erm.... Not helpful!! Just noticed your location, my hubby is Scottish, maybe it's a Scot thing? Strong and silent? BIG cyber cuddles. 

Wbee thanks my lovely, I'm hoping so too! How are you feeling? X 

Bubble - those sound like really good symptoms still? I've still got my fingers crossed for this month for you, even of you have written it off!! I'm trying not to worry but once (or twice!!!) bitten, third time shy.... 

Mom - your symptoms sound good too? My face is a right mess at the moment! Haha

Florida - I have noticed I've been slightly more windy... Haha, this was def AF type pain tho, but it's gone now, scary stuff tho.

Well as well as AF pain gone this morning, I've also tested again. IC darker still, not too far off the control line now. The 'other' test from work is as dark as control line but a bit thinner. Of course, I'm examining them for signs of getting thinner / lighter / showing slower... So I think for my sanity I have to stop testing now an just hope and wish that all is well.. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww mum i think that's probably best. I can never stop myself but for me it's a protection thing, like I need to know before it happens. I can prepare better then. 

Haha thanks, wouldn't it be weird if you were right lol! When I sat up in bed this morning I got the sharp nipple pains. Woken up starving to the point of gagging and I feel like I've got a cough coming!! A little weird as when ever I've been pregnant, without fail I've had a cough!!! Lol maybe just coincidence. Lol I'm not buying this whole 'body-playing-tricks-because-its-full-of-hormones' lol will still poas this morning though :haha::haha::blush::dohh: lol


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ooooo keep us posted if you do!!! Your symptoms just sound so good is all!!

I know what you mean about preparing yourself, but if the colour fades / takes longer to come etc I just spend hours on google trying to find happy stories, I don't think you can win either way!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

(Secretly I agree) I know but would be so unexpected with not Dtd and not even knowing what the hell was going on!! How bizarre would that be!!!

Oh I do that too. :( I really agree that for you, yours are dark enough and to stop. Mine never got to control line darkness with my chems so that's why I kept testing xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys!

Mumtodogs, I am so thrilled for you. I know it's scary, but you're on the path, so on it!! Florida, I'm glad you're doing better. So happy for you too. And I am on the edge of my seat to see who else gets a BFP!

I am really into my morning science lab these days - jeje. In fact with my bed head, I probably look like a mad scientist, recording temperature, dipping and dripping various instruments. :winkwink:

I am testing out the trigger shot (watching it fade) and comparing OPK, New Choice (Dollar Tree pregnancy test), and FRER. To save $ didn't use FRER until New Choice got really pale yesterday.

Still getting positive pregnancy tests, but the OPK has turned negative. OPK detects HCG (molecularly similar to LH), but only at higher levels. With pale lines, FRER is easier to read than New Choice because the line is sharper. I can't tell yet if they are equally sensitive. Stay tuned.

This little experiment is helping me cope with the uncertainty of it all.

Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone check, but at 5.5dpo it's earlier than ideal. I've read at 7dpo progesterone peaks and you want to see >15 ng/mL during a medicated cycle. That is about 48 nmol/L. You'd think they could pick a standard unit of measure! I don't know which one my Dr uses. 

But since I'm only 5.5dpo Friday morning, assuming I oved 36 hours after trigger, I guess it would be okay if my level was a bit lower? Anyone know about this stuff?

A higher level is better, that's all I know. Plus I'm on progesterone suppositories. I don't know how much that adds to it.

I'm still paranoid that I oved really soon after the trigger shot, so the IUI 24 hours later was too late to catch the egg. Oh the 2WW.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sorry I can't help with the trigger side of things :/ 

Sounds like the experimenting is going well, it's so interesting when you really try things out isn't it xx


----------



## wbee

Bubbles and MW, I'm so hopeful for you both!

I requested an appointment with a new provider. They specialize in infertility and high risk pregnancy, so that should be a good place to start. I know a few people that have gone to this clinic and have heard good things. If I don't conceive this cycle I'm hopeful that they can help start the process of figuring out the issue. 

Today I have a lot of watery/creamy CM. More than ever before. Clearly the evening primrose oil is working wonders for me and I'm super excited about that. I have such scanty amounts of CM normally so this has got me pretty excited, lol. It's only CD 9, so I'm nearing O but still far enough out. (forecast for CD 15)

Oh and I forgot to mention that I bought myself some soft cups. I used them for the end of my period, and while I couldn't get the hang of not making a mess all over myself, I am in love. They are awesome and I full intend to use them during BD.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, the past 2 months I have drank 2-3 litres of water a day. I've never before had CM, never mind EWCM, but after drinking that mug water I have noticed a massive difference. I'd recommend it. I got EWCM for the past 2 months. I've carried it on beyond BFP as figure it must help with lining. X x


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies I am now 13DPO and I am having very light spotting. My legs have been achy since last night. I think AF will come soon. Well the good news is that I can start all over again after AF has stopped. :happydance: How is everybody else doing?


----------



## wbee

Mum, thanks for that tidbit. I drink any where from 32-64 oz of water a day (usually closer to 32), so I know my intake is good. I get EW or watery CM but very little of it. The evening primrose oil has tripled the amount I normally get. I heard it takes 1-3 months, with noticeable change on the 2nd cycle (which this would be). But I definitely need to be mindful of my water intake. Especially at this point of my cycle.


----------



## bubblebubble1

How are we all this evening? xx


----------



## floridamomma

terrified. im so afraid but im only speaking positive things into existence. we will go full term with this baby!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh :hugs: so worrying isnt it, you will :) xx


----------



## floridamomma

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Mumtodogs, I am so thrilled for you. I know it's scary, but you're on the path, so on it!! Florida, I'm glad you're doing better. So happy for you too. And I am on the edge of my seat to see who else gets a BFP!
> 
> I am really into my morning science lab these days - jeje. In fact with my bed head, I probably look like a mad scientist, recording temperature, dipping and dripping various instruments. :winkwink:
> 
> I am testing out the trigger shot (watching it fade) and comparing OPK, New Choice (Dollar Tree pregnancy test), and FRER. To save $ didn't use FRER until New Choice got really pale yesterday.
> 
> Still getting positive pregnancy tests, but the OPK has turned negative. OPK detects HCG (molecularly similar to LH), but only at higher levels. With pale lines, FRER is easier to read than New Choice because the line is sharper. I can't tell yet if they are equally sensitive. Stay tuned.
> 
> This little experiment is helping me cope with the uncertainty of it all.
> 
> Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone check, but at 5.5dpo it's earlier than ideal. I've read at 7dpo progesterone peaks and you want to see >15 ng/mL during a medicated cycle. That is about 48 nmol/L. You'd think they could pick a standard unit of measure! I don't know which one my Dr uses.
> 
> But since I'm only 5.5dpo Friday morning, assuming I oved 36 hours after trigger, I guess it would be okay if my level was a bit lower? Anyone know about this stuff?
> 
> A higher level is better, that's all I know. Plus I'm on progesterone suppositories. I don't know how much that adds to it.
> 
> I'm still paranoid that I oved really soon after the trigger shot, so the IUI 24 hours later was too late to catch the egg. Oh the 2WW.

I don't know all the terms so im a little confused. you are getting positive preg test?


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> Oh :hugs: so worrying isnt it, you will :) xx

yes it is lol. how are you bubbles, and everyone else as well?


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh :hugs: so worrying isnt it, you will :) xx
> 
> yes it is lol. how are you bubbles, and everyone else as well?Click to expand...

Good thank you Hun. 

No idea where this cycle is taking me! Hoping for something soon even if it is af!! Bfn's on test but lots of cm and sharp pain in bbs! Weird! 



xx


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh :hugs: so worrying isnt it, you will :) xx
> 
> yes it is lol. how are you bubbles, and everyone else as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Good thank you Hun.
> 
> No idea where this cycle is taking me! Hoping for something soon even if it is af!! Bfn's on test but lots of cm and sharp pain in bbs! Weird!
> 
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

the wait is the worst! I was 9 days late last month


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> I don't know all the terms so im a little confused. you are getting positive preg test?

As part of IUI, you can do a trigger shot of HCG, which makes you ovulate all mature follicles about 36 hours later. This shot gives you a positive pregnancy test. I'm testing daily to see when it is gone. That way if I get a positive HPT later, I'll know I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee just got on Dr Google and 64oz of water is 1.8litres so I was drinking about jut short of double that. I'm not saying it worked, just that I noticed a huge difference in EWCM and I'm hoping it's thickening up my lining too. Off course, I'm still wearing socks all day and night long!!! Haha

Bubbles, did you test again this morning? How many dpo are you based on late ovulation? 

Florida, I know how you feel. Bizarrely I'm trying to ignore it! I've booked an appointment with my GO for 10 days time to see if we can get an early scan, if not I'm paying for one privately. 

Finding, sending good vibes your way today for high progesterone in your test!!!

Mom, your symptoms still sound good?

Sorry if I've missed anybody!!

Well I was shattered again last night, fell asleep about 9pm, I've also been having a bit of the runs on a morning only, googled this and quite common so trying not to panic. Apart from that nothing to report!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles, did you test again this morning? How many dpo are you based on late ovulation?
> 
> Well I was shattered again last night, fell asleep about 9pm, I've also been having a bit of the runs on a morning only, googled this and quite common so trying not to panic. Apart from that nothing to report!!!

Yesterday, bfn! This morning, thought I could see something, a shadow, then I can't and then I can again. So waiting for it to dry. Bbs have stopped hurting and cm decreased so wondering if it fertilised again just didn't settle. My bbs haven't changed in shape or nip so this is my clue usually. 

I've adjusted my ticker to 'suspected' ovulation so think I'm 12dpo. (Can't remember what it said now lol) 

Yes google is right, I had them and cramps most mornings even well into the second tri xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

No there's nothing there, not really surprised tbh, although weirdly have had some good 'signs' xx


----------



## floridamomma

FindingKismet said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> I don't know all the terms so im a little confused. you are getting positive preg test?
> 
> As part of IUI, you can do a trigger shot of HCG, which makes you ovulate all mature follicles about 36 hours later. This shot gives you a positive pregnancy test. I'm testing daily to see when it is gone. That way if I get a positive HPT later, I'll know I'm actually pregnant.Click to expand...

well that makes sense! id love for this to turn into a pregnancy thread for us all!


----------



## floridamomma

mum I prayed about it and let it go. my dad told me don't speak negative into existence so im not! here's to a healthy and happy 9 months and beautiful healthy babies for all!


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles, did you test again this morning? How many dpo are you based on late ovulation?
> 
> Well I was shattered again last night, fell asleep about 9pm, I've also been having a bit of the runs on a morning only, googled this and quite common so trying not to panic. Apart from that nothing to report!!!
> 
> Yesterday, bfn! This morning, thought I could see something, a shadow, then I can't and then I can again. So waiting for it to dry. Bbs have stopped hurting and cm decreased so wondering if it fertilised again just didn't settle. My bbs haven't changed in shape or nip so this is my clue usually.
> 
> I've adjusted my ticker to 'suspected' ovulation so think I'm 12dpo. (Can't remember what it said now lol)
> 
> Yes google is right, I had them and cramps most mornings even well into the second tri xxClick to expand...

youhave me on the edge of seat lol! come on bfp


----------



## Twinkles2013

Hii, sorry to gatecrash! I am on cd22 of a 28 day cycle. Due af a week today (sept 9th). I haven't been using any methods to track ovulation but according to cycle calendar i ovulated approx 7days ago. I am pretty sure my husband and i have covered the fertile period this month. Literally for the past week i have had a constant heavy/bloated feeling down in the lady garden area, with what i can only describe as mild, constant period pains. I only usually get period pains the day/eve before af is due. Hoping this will all lead to a pregnancy with our 3rd baby. Apart from that, and the constant want to stuff my face all the time i have no other symptoms to report. Can't wait to test, not sure i will hold out until friday, when do you think is an ok time to test ladies?? Thanks for reading, good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> youhave me on the edge of seat lol! come on bfp

Im on the edge of my own seat :haha:

Its weird, i have a few signs but they are all going now, i definitely think im out this time, just need af to prove it :wacko:

Welcome Twinkles :wave: i think the majority of us are coming to the end of our tww, so you will have this madness to follow lol


----------



## Twinkles2013

I have one week to go! Hoping we all get our BFP's this time around! Been gettin mild cramps for the last week, like a constant, mild period pain. This is unusual for me as i normally just get the cramping the day before af appears. I hope this is a sign of a BFP as i just feel wierdly different!


----------



## cek730

Hi Ladies-
looking for some advice/help. I am 14dpo today. Tested this morning and got a negative. However, AF is now 3 days late. It is not normal for me to be late. I'm utterly confused at this point and was so dissapointed to see that negative test this morning. I could swear I've been having symptoms. Is it possible that 14dpo is still too early to detect on an HPT? What could be making AF so late?


----------



## floridamomma

Twinkles2013 said:


> Hii, sorry to gatecrash! I am on cd22 of a 28 day cycle. Due af a week today (sept 9th). I haven't been using any methods to track ovulation but according to cycle calendar i ovulated approx 7days ago. I am pretty sure my husband and i have covered the fertile period this month. Literally for the past week i have had a constant heavy/bloated feeling down in the lady garden area, with what i can only describe as mild, constant period pains. I only usually get period pains the day/eve before af is due. Hoping this will all lead to a pregnancy with our 3rd baby. Apart from that, and the constant want to stuff my face all the time i have no other symptoms to report. Can't wait to test, not sure i will hold out until friday, when do you think is an ok time to test ladies?? Thanks for reading, good luck and baby dust to all!

I usually test 12dpo


----------



## floridamomma

cek730 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> looking for some advice/help. I am 14dpo today. Tested this morning and got a negative. However, AF is now 3 days late. It is not normal for me to be late. I'm utterly confused at this point and was so dissapointed to see that negative test this morning. I could swear I've been having symptoms. Is it possible that 14dpo is still too early to detect on an HPT? What could be making AF so late?

It could be the hcg isn't high enough in your urine yet or you're af could just be late


----------



## bubblebubble1

Twinkles2013 said:


> I have one week to go! Hoping we all get our BFP's this time around! Been gettin mild cramps for the last week, like a constant, mild period pain. This is unusual for me as i normally just get the cramping the day before af appears. I hope this is a sign of a BFP as i just feel wierdly different!

This thread is known to follow a pattern lol :haha: you may be in with a shot, or a missing af haha :haha:



cek730 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> looking for some advice/help. I am 14dpo today. Tested this morning and got a negative. However, AF is now 3 days late. It is not normal for me to be late. I'm utterly confused at this point and was so dissapointed to see that negative test this morning. I could swear I've been having symptoms. Is it possible that 14dpo is still too early to detect on an HPT? What could be making AF so late?

Sometimes cycles just change, there doesnt need to be a reason, its just hormaonal changes. stress can also change things. Symptoms are so tricky to go by arent they as more often than not we can imagine anything :wacko: its hard to say if it would show by now, but you could have o'd later than normal which could be the reason


----------



## wbee

I got my maca root powder today! I only ordered it 2 days ago, was scheduled to arrive around the 9th. Silly how this makes me so excited, lol.

Welcome to all the new faces :) .


----------



## Twinkles2013

Thanks for the replies ladies! Appreciate it x


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

The light pink spotting that i was having yesterday morning stopped in the afternoon and did not return at all yesterday. Now when i woke up this morning it was back still light. I don't know what is going on. Maybe AF will be light this time.


----------



## wbee

When is af due? By looking at your temps, I'd say that you should probably expect af, but obviously anything is possible until it comes.


----------



## floridamomma

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> The light pink spotting that i was having yesterday morning stopped in the afternoon and did not return at all yesterday. Now when i woke up this morning it was back still light. I don't know what is going on. Maybe AF will be light this time.

Sorry you're in limbo. I'm no chat reader :/


----------



## Mumtodogs

bubbles, I'm still holding out hope for you.. I got bfn's this month but just had a gut feeling which made me test again. I hope its the same for you.

Florida - good idea to think positive. by the way, I've stolen your ticker! haha

Twinkles - I personally think 10-12dpo is fine, but you may still get a bfn... you obviously run the risk of getting a bfp which may turn into a chemical, but I think all the ladies on here would agree that we just can't not test!

cek, maybe you ovulated late? hope AF stays away!

Wbee - what is that stuff? what does it do? Socks socks socks!! don't forget them! Seriously google it, I swear I'm not a nut job!!! =) x

Mom - looking at your dropping temp it could be that the bitc.... sorry witch is about to land, I hope I'm wrong!!

Today for me? Gross taste in my mouth all day long, tired as a field mouse, hungry all day and sobbing my heart out on the drive home listening to the latest attack in Syria.. (which is obviously very sad, but I don't think I would have normally reacted in this way).


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh and you'll all be very proud of me... today I was meant to be finishing work to start my maternity leave from my first pregnancy.. instead I bought cakes for the whole surgery and only cried twice, result. Although a lady (who knows why I bought cakes) and who is pregnant, told me that she wouldn't have one as "I have a wedding tomorrow and my belly is just getting so huge I can't fit in any of my dresses" With a smile on my face I told her to f-off, she thought I was joking and walked away laughing. haha


----------



## MomWife

wbee said:


> When is af due? By looking at your temps, I'd say that you should probably expect af, but obviously anything is possible until it comes.

AF is due Sept 2nd. I have a feeling that she will show her face on the 2nd. I can always start over when AF has stopped! :happydance:


----------



## Mumtodogs

couldn't resist and tested again... still bfp! 
I feel like I'm in a looonnnngggg 2ww and my 12 week scan will be testing day!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww mumto that's fab, so pleased for you. Good idea about seeing it as that. Hope it flies by for you. 

Well done for telling her to f-off, hilarious she thought it was a joke too lol

Wbee :wave: glad it came :)

Glad you could help with momwifes chart too

:wave: to you all

I've woken up with the most awful cramps. When I wiped I had exactly the same 'strings' as I had when I *should* have o'd (but didn't) so think this is the delayed and final arrival of af!!!!! Will keep you updated lol it's so painful whatever it is!! xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

looks like :witch: is here?!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

bubblebubble1 said:


> looks like :witch: is here?!!!

Are you not sure yet? Until it becomes full red flow, there is still a chance. Then again, a fresh start can be good too.


----------



## RoyalGoddess

Hey ladies!!! tomorrow AF is due!! looking for support!! keeping fx she stays away!


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> looks like :witch: is here?!!!
> 
> Are you not sure yet? Until it becomes full red flow, there is still a chance. Then again, a fresh start can be good too.Click to expand...

Lol sounds weird to be unsure but anything has become possible this cycle lol

Not red yet but I assume by morning it will be. I agree, I think after this 48 day mystery a fresh start is definitely in order!!! 

How are you doing? xx


----------



## floridamomma

RoyalGoddess said:


> Hey ladies!!! tomorrow AF is due!! looking for support!! keeping fx she stays away!

fx!!!


----------



## MomWife

Im out ladies the :witch:came. When AF stops I will get back to BDing! DH and I will not stop trying until we are pregnant!! At least AF arrived because I was getting a little worried if I wasn't pregnant, I would skip having a period or 2 due to just coming off of BCP. hopefully If I am not pregnant next month AF will arrive. FX to you ladies to receive you BFP's!!


----------



## cek730

Well, now I'm 15dpo, and AF is 4 days late... still no sign of AF and still a BFN. No clue what is going on but please send lots of FX!!


----------



## floridamomma

my hcg level is 764 at 4 weeks 4 days! isn't that high? should I be worried?


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> my hcg level is 764 at 4 weeks 4 days! isn't that high? should I be worried?

That's close to normal, just a little high. See the chart below. I'm guessing either you are a couple of days further along than you think, or it's possible you have twins?

https://www.stuff4multiples.com/assets/images/hcg.png


----------



## floridamomma

I hope im further along but multiples are ok


----------



## wbee

Florida, that doesn't sound too high. At 5 weeks it can be anywhere from 18-over 7,000. I wouldn't worry. I've heard the higher the hcg the stronger the pregnancy (but low doesn't necessarily mean it's now strong either).

Mum, what is special about wearing socks? Sorry if you said before and I missed it. Im really intrigued.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles, your cycle is making us all crazy! What is going on!!

Florida, multiples run in my husbands family! But its the females that carry it I think! 

Mom, fx next cycle

Royal, welcome!!

Finding, I still have to watch your second video!! I'll do that today. 

Cek, you're not out yet!!def sounds like you ovulated late OR your LP is lengthening, as 14dpo is more a 'normal' LP for AF to arrive, rather than 11dpo.

Wbee, I was looking into accupuncture and reflexology and found loads of women saying their therapists had recommended socks. Apparently it's 3 fold: 1) all lower body meridians end up in the feet, so soaking your feet everyday / keeping your feet warm helps blood flow to lower body organs, including uterus. 2) it raises your core temp, helping with the production of progesterone. Chinese medicine says a baby can not thrive in a cold body. 3) it goes back to our cave man days where if you were cold (hungry, tired etc etc) then your body knew now was not a 'time of plenty' and would stall getting pregnant.

All seams pretty out there, but I've been concentrating on natural methods; water, diet, exercise and now body heat. At any rate, it can't harm!!!


----------



## floridamomma

RoyalGoddess said:


> Hey ladies!!! tomorrow AF is due!! looking for support!! keeping fx she stays away!

stay away stay away!!! fx


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblebubble1 said:
> 
> 
> looks like :witch: is here?!!!
> 
> Are you not sure yet? Until it becomes full red flow, there is still a chance. Then again, a fresh start can be good too.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sounds weird to be unsure but anything has become possible this cycle lol
> 
> Not red yet but I assume by morning it will be. I agree, I think after this 48 day mystery a fresh start is definitely in order!!!
> 
> How are you doing? xxClick to expand...

everything crossed I hope your coming to the "other side" with us lol


----------



## floridamomma

to all the ladies who are out I hope you get your bfp next cycle! to all the ladies in limbo fx!! thanks for the encouraging words ladies and twins run heavily on my moms side of the family! : my mom had twins(they passed away), my sister has twin girls, two first cousins with twins one girls one boys, two adult cousins who are twins, there are more but I don't remember or know everyone lol. oh and they are all identical!


----------



## FindingKismet

Okay guys, does it mean anything if you get your highest temp ever? I'm thinking it's just from all the meds ... the clomid especially, since this is the first cycle I have used it.

I'm only 8dpo BTW. My chart says 9 because it's counting from the trigger shot, which made my temp shoot up before ov (or so my Dr said as she tried to reassure me that no I did not ovulate too early for the IUI to work).


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding, high temps are usually reflective of progesterone aren't they? I think wbee might be the better one to ask, she knows about temping.

I've got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## wbee

Kismet, your temps look awesome but are you still taking progesterone? If so, that will make your temps climb. Otherwise I'd say your chart is looking really positive!

Mum, thanks. I wore socks to bed last night and it was actually really cozy lol. Strangely, my temp is lower than yesterday, but it's still pre-ovulation, so that's not a concern yet. 

I have so much cm and I'm so stoked about it! Haven't had this much in years.


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's good news re cm! I love it when you try something new and notice the difference!! You'll be ov-ing any day now won't you? X


----------



## wbee

Yep. I should ovulate in the next 4 days, I'm guessing CD 15 (I'm on 12 today). Really excited for this cycle


----------



## FindingKismet

wbee said:


> Yep. I should ovulate in the next 4 days, I'm guessing CD 15 (I'm on 12 today). Really excited for this cycle

Yay! Happy for you with the CM. That stuff is supposed to be magical baby-making lube LOL.

I am still taking progesterone, but I also took it the last three cycles and my temp never went up this high. I think it's the clomid and the two follicles increasing my progesterone. I wish it meant preggo, but I guess that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Mumtodogs

wbee said:


> Yep. I should ovulate in the next 4 days, I'm guessing CD 15 (I'm on 12 today). Really excited for this cycle

I've got everything crossed for you!!! X


----------



## jelly tots

hey guys, it seems the bleeding has almost stopped. just got brown tinged cm now.
we have decided we are going to wait a few days/whenever the brown cm disappears and then look to start dtd again. im not going to temp this time again and just log af etc on ff.
ive ordered a load of pg tests off ebay so can keep an eye on when they go back to -ve. seeing the padre tomorrow afternoon for a chat so hoping that helps with the emotional/anxiety side of things. im feeling so much better already, in fact im quite guilty im not feeling worse about the whole week ive had. ive been on a few miscarriage pages and had a good vent of everything thats happened, but found the last day or so they are all quite defeatest and not sure if im comfortable staying in them at the moment. i know it affects everyone differently and it may hit me later, is it a good thing im feeling so positive already about looking forward to the future?


----------



## wbee

Jelly, I was very positive after my MC. Of course I grieved, but after a few days I was pretty much just A-OK. There is nothing wrong with wanting to move forward. In fact, I think it's better to let go of the negative feelings and embrace what was while you embark on a new journey. Very recently I have encountered some very raw and negative emotions regarding my loss (since the last cycle ended) and that's OK too. I'm not saying it will hit you later, but it could. I didn't think it would, thought I was "over" it, but bam, sack of potatoes to my gut. Don't worry if you are dealing the right way or not, you will find your footing and no one but you knows how you should feel. If you ever need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## floridamomma

good luck to everyone waiting on bfp. wbee and jelly no one can say how long you need to grieve. however long you need do it and if your ready to jump back in the saddle go for it! best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## wbee

Not sure this post belongs here, but I just looked into a lotus birth and it seems pretty exceptional. I think I will go that route on my future little one. <3

(if you are "crunchy" or want to go as natural as possible, I urge you to look into it)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly, you should allow yourself to feel however you want. Nothing is wrong or right. It's your body, your pregnancy. X 

Wbee, you know I'm gonna have to look that up!! 

So I still have zip symptoms of pregnancy here, nothing!!! Tired and maybe abut scatty brained, but I'm putting that down to having all my fears going round and round in my head. For you who have had babies already do you think it's a bad sign I've not got any symptoms? X


----------



## jelly tots

not at all mum, with G i didnt get any morning sickness for a few weeks after my bfp. but when i did i knew about it. although as they say each time is different as this time i felt nauseous which if what made me test.
have you done any more tests and have the lines come up quicker/stronger?


----------



## wbee

Mum, I have heard so many times that some women have no symptoms. Some have hardly anything the whole pregnancy! A good friend of mine had super easy pregnancy and her baby is just the best and most patient, well adjusted little being. I really feel our little one's personality comes out from the day of conception <3

Also, when am I supposed to wear socks? I can't find a lick of information on Google. I've been wearing them now, but is it most important after ovulation?

If I don't conceive this cycle, I'm going to book an appointment with a acupuncturist specializing in fertility. For both Tom and I. Which is a lot, considering we are both huge babies when it comes to needles. But anything for my future baby.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks Jelly, yes I've taken 7 tests over a week. All got stronger, quicker etc.. In the end the test line was about as dark as the control line so I had to stop testing for my sanity as I was comparing all the time. I might jut test again on Wednesday to make sure....  

Wbee, thanks for the info, I hope you're right. I'm just worrying about everything, think I would feel better if I just had some blazing symptoms!!! I wore socks from ovulation until AF being due, and actually I've pretty much continued as they are so cozy!! Ha. I put them on straight after my bath so feet are still nice and warm. I even wore bed socks to work!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Actually, I'm totally freaked out....I'm en route to pound land and will test in an hour.... And then again in the morning. Sh*t.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Page 44 for the latest picture on here, which was taken a week ago I think. I did 2 other tests 48 hours after these but I can't get the new picture on here. Just been to pound land and bought 4 tests.

EDIT: ok, I'm about an hour after my freak out!! Haha, positive test on a 6pm urine held for an hour. I've also drank 1.5pints of water in the last 3 hours. It appeared in under 20 seconds and is nearly as dark as control.

Sorry for freak out guys, twice bitten third time shy!!!! X


----------



## wbee

Mum, you are driving yourself crazy! Try to relax a bit.. yeah I know, sounds so easy, huh? lol. I really have a good feeling for you though.

My watery CM has started to get some stretch to it and I have SHOW going on right now. I'm so excited! Lol, super lame but oh well.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, I have convinced myself that I am pregnant in the midst of implantation, and now I am scared that I am imagining it, that I am wrong. 

I will not know for sure until Friday blood test, and even that is only 12.5 dpo. I have heard so many people say they didn't get a BFP (even blood) until later than that. Maybe they were wrong about their ov date? What do you think? The thing is I "pull the plug" each month by stopping my progesterone. I'm so worried I'm killing my baby.

I'm hoping for a positive HPT before Friday. Guess I just have to relax and let things be what they are. There is nothing I can do.

But I still want to know your thoughts on when is a blood test accurate? I just remembered my Dr telling me they do a quantitative test, which is more sensitive, so they will know for sure. Thoughts?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks wbee, and sorry guys... I just had a little melt down. I just can't believe this is happening, therefore my brain is telling me it isn't!! Glad you've got a good feeling about it! Thank you!!! What's a SHOW? Glad your CM is turning!! Get BDing like crazy! 

Finding, I hope your feeling is right!!! Is there anyway you can extend taking progesterone by a day or 3? Just to be sure? I don't know about blood tests sorry, but as far as I'm aware ovulation can be late, so I guess it's possible a bfn at this point isn't your final answer. But.... Keep positive thinking between now and then if you can! I really hope you get a BFP!!


----------



## jelly tots

Mum please relax - your defo preggers and all is okay I'm sure :) nice seeing the lines come up though 

Ooooo fingers crossed finding. Not sure about when blood tests are accurate. I would have said maybe after a hpt as may take longer for hormone to fully reach the increasing blood stream. As I'm sure it starts increasing straight away when implantation has occurred. No idea like so I might be wrong bit sure friends going through ivf have said blood tests take longer to show up unless comparing them over a few days to see if is increasing and not just dismissing because beneath a certain standard level

I'm a bit annoyed, went to loo and now got rust coloured spotting/cm. it does seem to be more cm than actual blood as is quite thick like with usual af towards the end. Will this just be the last few bits so to speak? Just want to get back on with it and this is delaying me. Was not very much proper old brown this morning :/


----------



## Mumtodogs

TMI ALERT!!!!!!! Jelly, I think if the 'main' bleeding has stopped, you should be fine to DTD. I'm not clinical, so I could be wrong, but I DTD the day bleeding stopped. There may have been a bit of coloured discharge left. But the little swimmers can, erm, give you a bit of a clean out? If you know what I mean? Sometimes when I get end of AF I DTD and when it comes out its got old blood in, like it's washed me out! Sorry if that's TMI!!! If you feel comfortable with DTD, I say go for it.


----------



## jelly tots

Lol thanks, I know exactly what you mean. I stopped the bright red Friday/Saturday so been brown last two days. 
Won't be up to anything tonight as back to work tomorrow and an early start at 6, only reason I'm still up is cos the tornados all decided to fly above my house the last 20mins which is really annoying as they are frigging loud. Been spoilt the last two tours with only gliders and emergency landings. Red arrows tended to just fly during working hours.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oooo, what do you do? Are you in the forces?


----------



## jelly tots

Husbandface is in the raf, I'm a civil servant so I'm defo not that interesting lol


----------



## Mumtodogs

Well it all sounds very interesting with everything going overhead!! We don't get many tornados or red arrows over York!!!


----------



## jelly tots

Aye I suppose not, York is lovely though. I'm coming there for a hen do in January.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yeah it's gorgeous! We just moved here last year, I'll have to give you some tips on where to go, there's loads of nice bars by the river or city walls! Ghost walks around the castle areas are always good for a laugh too, especially after a few drinks! Golden fleece near the river was on Most Haunted, meant to be the most haunted pub in England, was built in 1503 or something like that.... It's good for a laugh!


----------



## floridamomma

Ladies I have awesome news!!!! I went to the er(again) for some pain and found out I don't have a uti I have yeast infection! Go me!! lol well the good news is at 5weeks my cg level is over 2200 and they saw the gestational sac in my uterus!! im extremely happy. I cant get d on the pone but I cant wait to share the good news with him!


----------



## Mumtodogs

That is awesome news Florida!!! You must be so pleased!!


----------



## wbee

That's great, florida! Well the sac is great, I'm not sure why you are so happy about having a yeast infection? lol

Mum, SHOW is Soft High Open Wet, in reference to the cervix.

Unfortunately my cervix is now firm and more closed than yesterday. Strangely since I don't think I've ovulated yet, but meh. At least we BD'd yesterday when my cervix and fluid were at their best. But, cervix checking isn't the most reliable thing ever so I'm not letting it disappoint me. I'm assuming I'll ovulate on the 5th, since that's the new moon.


----------



## floridamomma

not happy about the yeast infection, but after seeing the little one I don't think anything can get me down. im happy to know things are at least in the right place.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I've got my fingers crossed for you.. Good idea just to BD like mad around now anyway! 

Florida, it must have been so amazing to get a scan so early, even tho it's because you're ill! I've got a 6 week wait on the NHS!!! Argh!


----------



## floridamomma

yeah I wish I was all the way healthy but its reassuring and due to the 2 mcs I am considered High risk even though im only 22 and get extra us


----------



## Mumtodogs

In England you have to have 3 mc consecutively before they do anything beyond a 12 week and then a 20 week scan. I'm going to pay for a private on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mumtodogs said:


> Jelly, you should allow yourself to feel however you want. Nothing is wrong or right. It's your body, your pregnancy. X
> 
> Wbee, you know I'm gonna have to look that up!!
> 
> So I still have zip symptoms of pregnancy here, nothing!!! Tired and maybe abut scatty brained, but I'm putting that down to having all my fears going round and round in my head. For you who have had babies already do you think it's a bad sign I've not got any symptoms? X

I had no symptoms with DD except my boobies were not sore at all and typically are before AF. So no symptoms for me resulted in a BFP. And had very few if any symptoms in early stages of pg. DD is healthy, happy and very "chill."


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks, I hope it's that a 'chill' baby would be awesome! I do yoga and meditation so baby could chill with me!! Haha!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mumtodogs said:


> Thanks, I hope it's that a 'chill' baby would be awesome! I do yoga and meditation so baby could chill with me!! Haha!

It's totally possible! Good luck to you for a H&H pregnancy! :)


----------



## bubblebubble1

Just been catching up.

I know I always say I'm sorry, but I really am, dd is a handful lol

So glad all the bfps have stuck and looking good,great news :thumbup:

Really hope there are a few more to add too :)

Sooo, nothing new for me, af did arrive and is just going now, I'm surprised thoughts after a 47 day cycle I expected big trouble iykwim, but nope, it was medium on the Sunday and now it's practically gone!! I'm a mystery! 

Still, on to the next o day :) which annoyingly falls in the middle of our holiday.... While we are room sharing with friends and their kids! :dohh: bad timing, so already pretty much out this month! Although told dh we will be doing it the Sunday before we go and in the bathroom on o day if we have to lol we will see how that goes :haha:

Hope you are all doing well. 

:dust: to whoever is with me this cycle and super sticky :dust: to the beautiful bfps :) please stay with us as I need your pma and updates xx :kiss:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles do your friends know you're ttc? I'd get them kicked out of the room for half an hour if they do! Haha


----------



## bubblebubble1

Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles do your friends know you're ttc? I'd get them kicked out of the room for half an hour if they do! Haha

Lol :haha: they do actually, that's a thought, although it would feel so wrong lol haha, it's hard enough to convince oh to dtd without the pressure! :haha: he has the lowest sex drive ever! :dohh: x


----------



## FindingKismet

bubblebubble1 said:


> Mumtodogs said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles do your friends know you're ttc? I'd get them kicked out of the room for half an hour if they do! Haha
> 
> Lol :haha: they do actually, that's a thought, although it would feel so wrong lol haha, it's hard enough to convince oh to dtd without the pressure! :haha: he has the lowest sex drive ever! :dohh: xClick to expand...

You guys crack me up. Mumtodogs and Florida, I am so happy for you guys right now. Everyone else, onward and upward we go! Bubbles, I would definitely make a secret escape to the room while everyone else goes out somewhere. Just remember to deadbolt the door and put on the "do not disturb" sign LOL.

I am soooo close to finding out if I'm pregnant or not. I'm 10dpo and while I could be wrong my instincts tell me I'm pregnant. We'll find out within a few days for sure.


----------



## cek730

floridamomma said:


> Ladies I have awesome news!!!! I went to the er(again) for some pain and found out I don't have a uti I have yeast infection! Go me!! lol well the good news is at 5weeks my cg level is over 2200 and they saw the gestational sac in my uterus!! im extremely happy. I cant get d on the pone but I cant wait to share the good news with him!

Florida- that sounds like a great number! I'm so excited for you!! 

(and that's probably the only yeast infection you'll ever NOT mind having in your life lol...)


----------



## jelly tots

Mum-I'll have to find out what we are planning to do for it and let you know. I do know that we are planning to stay at a hostel which has some themed rooms with it. Can't remember what it's called.
It sucks they won't do an early scan for you. You will have to move up here lol.

That's fabulous news Florida, so pleased you got to see bean. Hope your infection goes very soon.

Got my fingers crossed still finding. Are you testing on Friday?

Bubble just do it when and where you can. Go for a 'walk' somewhere. Maybe with you on holiday he would be up for a bit of try not to get caught lol

Even though spotting/coloured cm has almost gone I've not had the inclination to do anything. I've been so tired I went to bed as soon as I got in from George's parents evening. He's been a very well behaved boy though and totally loves mess apparently. Obviously saves his little devil side of tantrums for when he's at home. Hoping my tests arrive today, first time I've ever wanted to see a negative on one of them. Turn up for the books indeed.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sending hugs jelly :hugs: and lol I'm not sure I know a child who doesn't like mess!! DD is terrible!!

Kismet :wave: i hope we can at some point, with dd it's tricky so will have to think! 
Really hope your instincts are right and this is it :) 

Morning to everyone else :) xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Last night felt like Christmas Eve. I went to bed so excited for the next couple of days. I've been feeling like implantation was in progress. But even before I opened my eyes this morning, I knew someone had stolen Christmas. I woke up feeling deflated. my bbs feel deflated, my hormones feel deflated, even my basal temp is deflated. I hope I'm wrong, but I'm thinking implantation failed in the night. I feel similar to how I felt when the chemical pregnancy turned south except this one never got far enough for a positive test.

It's still early. Only 11dpiui. So there is still hope. But my instincts tell me I've lost the pre-pregnancy, if there was one.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding, it's not over yet, not by a long shot... I've got everything crossed for you. Only 2 more days and you'll know. 

Bubbles, whilst kicking the friends out the room ask them to take DD with them! Ha! Does hubby know you're ovulating around then? Just thinking to reduce pressure? 

Jelly, just don't put pressure on yourself, you'll know when the time is right to DTD. 

Wbee, where are you my sweet? DTD like crazy I hope? Too busy doing that to update us! Haha x x 

Hope you're feeling a bit better Florida!

Well.... Boring up date again!! No symptoms, bit tired... Blah blah.. Possibly a slight increase in hunger? I do feel like I'm in the longest 2ww ever!


----------



## wbee

Finding, don't give up hope yet. Could be an implantation dip I'm sure. You aren't out till your out.

I have no clue, once again, wtf is going on. I had a high soft open cervix two days ago and of course BD'd, but the next day and today my cervix is hard as can be, still high, and closed and I don't really have any mucus at all. According to FF I haven't ovulated yet but this is so strange. According to my cervix I ovulated.. ugh. Why has my body thrown such strange things my way these past few months?! And then I didn't wake up at 6am today to take my temp, so I don't trust it (taken at 9). :dohh: 

I just noticed I have some small twinges in that area, but I'm not sure if that is related to ovulation. Ever since I started taking the evening primrose oil, I can't feel my ovulation anymore which really screws with me (it was bordering on painful, so relief in that sense, but arg!). Guess I'll just wait and see if FF give me cross hairs on the 2nd.

If I don't conceive this month, I think I will use those OPKs that have been sitting around. Though, I believe they've expired. I wonder if that will matter in the results.

(I just added a picture to my avatar. That's me with my number 1 baby girl.. my pit bull Bella <3)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, there's a site where you can put in your temp if taken at the wrong time and it will do a calculation to work out what it probably was at the correct time, I used it once when I woke up late? Link is below x 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## jelly tots

Pregnancy test was positive :/ but it wasn't a proper thick bright line, it was similar to what I would expect if I was first testing. Is this a good thing?
Had a few spots of bright red which is annoying, aswell as a whole load of brown/rust cm. what on earth is going on in there???

Finding - your not out yet! Two days is a very long time and plenty for implantation to occur. Try and relax (I know easier said than done)

Wbee sorry can't help as I don't take anything like evening primrose or owt, don't do cervix positioning or anything either. That link mum has put on works well though. I've used it a few times when I was temping last time.


----------



## wbee

Thanks guys. I'd rather not use an adjuster as it didn't seem accurate for me (took my temp at reg time then hours later and compared, the adjuster was way off). So I'll just let it be and put a note. 

Jelly, it took 6 weeks for the hcg to leave my system and when I'd test I'd get a faded line near the end. So I'd say it's a good thing and it's going down.


----------



## Liena

Hello everyone. New to this site. Anyway. . .

I'm somewhere between 10dpo and 6dpo (because cycles are between 28-33 days). We aren't using protection; if it happens cool, if not, nbd. Because I don't check temp. or any of that good stuff, is there any other way I can figure this out besides using a good ole' calendar? Having lots of weird symptoms so hoping I am!

~Liena


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I'm loving the new picture!!! Debating changing mine to my boys! Or my hairy sons as I call them! 

Jelly, it's totally normal for you to still get positives, but I was told if I was still getting a positive 3 weeks later to go in for a scan. I did and I turned out my medical management hadn't worked, so please keep testing until you get a negative. 

So I could be making it up, but I feel a tiny bit, ever so slightly only just queezy today.... Maybe. I'm wondering if I'm doing what I normally do in 2ww and drive myself insane with symptom spotting!! Apart from that it's business as usual at my end! 
Oh I do have a depressed chicken because she's been sat on her eggs for 28 days and none of them have hatched so we had to take them off her, now she's moping about, refusing to eat.... I know exactly how she feels! (I actually cried when I took the eggs off her)


----------



## wbee

Mum, thank you. You should definitely put up a pic of your boys. Your little chicken makes me so sad, poor thing.

Still no idea what's going on. Everything has seemingly gone haywire after my stupid mc. Ugh. My body sucks.


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave:

Mum try not to worry too much, it's so tough isn't it, I never had any symptoms until about 7 weeks :/

Wbee, really hope you can work out what's going on, i hate the confusion!!

Finding, how are you doing?

Jelly, that's confusing. How long has it been now? Have you Dtd since? :hugs:

Florida hope you are doing ok

:wave: and hugs to everyone else, hope you are doing well. Nothing new from me, just waiting for o day :) hoping i get the strong pains on time this month!! Weird, who hopes for pain!!! 

xx


----------



## wbee

Mum, thank you. You should definitely put up a pic of your boys. Your little chicken makes me so sad, poor thing.

Still no idea what's going on. Everything has seemingly gone haywire after my stupid mc. Ugh. My body sucks.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee nice avatar!! too cute! hang in there it will straighten out soon!
bubble fx this is your cycle!
mum how is everything going?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww wbee, it's frustrating isn't it :( x

Thanks Florida x


----------



## wbee

My mom talked to my sister and said it's no use. She wants nothing to do with me. I really can't believe it. My niece is due in 2 months and I'm worried she won't change by then.


----------



## Mumtodogs

:dust: finding!!! Hope you get amazing news today my sweet, we'll all be thinking of you. X x :dust:

Bubbles, I think you're right! I need to chill out! It's just so difficult! One week until my scan, either NHS or £70, I'm having one!!

Florida, everything is fine thanks, I feel totally normal! Of course that's making me unhappy! My poor body can't win! With my first pregnancy I was sick as a dog and complained then too!! Haha. How's you? Everything settling at your end? 

Wbee, I'm glad your Mum spoke to your sister, maybe she'll come round in time? The amazing thing about families is you can fall out in the biggest fight, but when it comes to the crunch you all just come back together again. I hope it all gets sorted before your niece arrives, and your body decides what it wants to do too!!!

Hope you're doing ok Jelly x 

Welcome newcomers and sorry anyone I forgot! 

You know what I'm going to say: no news here!!! Update on my chickens tho! Poor old Nemo broke into the chicken coup to go and sit on her eggs again!! And Columbus (named because she's always off discovering) got out of the garden and was happily exploring the back fields. They are a trouble making lot! Haha

Last boring chicken update, I promise.


----------



## floridamomma

Finding good luck today! Fx! Keep us posted
Wbee give her time. My little sister is pregnant and even though i am again she doesn't understand why I'm still to fragile to go to her appointments with her. She is already making plans for is to plan and pay for her whole shower. I'm just doing what's best for me and letting the rest work itself out. I how you his can work it out by the time the baby gets here.
Mum enjoy no symptoms lol this pregnancy is kicking my butt. Nausea no vomiting, severe constipation and gas, and i can out sleep a hibernating bear! That just means I'm birthing a hell raiser and you are birthing a zen like angel lol


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> My mom talked to my sister and said it's no use. She wants nothing to do with me. I really can't believe it. My niece is due in 2 months and I'm worried she won't change by then.

:hugs: she's probably just feeling hurt, unfortunately, she can't feel how it makes you feel, so hopefully in time she will understand. Maybe send her a text saying you want to talk. Its likely She won't want it to affect your relationship with her new baby xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Bubbles, I think you're right! I need to chill out! It's just so difficult! One week until my scan, either NHS or £70, I'm having one!!
> 
> You know what I'm going to say: no news here!!! Update on my chickens tho! Poor old Nemo broke into the chicken coup to go and sit on her eggs again!! And Columbus (named because she's always off discovering) got out of the garden and was happily exploring the back fields. They are a trouble making lot! Haha
> 
> Last boring chicken update, I promise.

Aww how sweet, poor Nemo :(

It's hard I know, but everything is a sign when you worry and either way, you will never know for sure until scan day :thumbup: xx



floridamomma said:


> Finding good luck today! Fx! Keep us posted
> Wbee give her time. My little sister is pregnant and even though i am again she doesn't understand why I'm still to fragile to go to her appointments with her. She is already making plans for is to plan and pay for her whole shower. I'm just doing what's best for me and letting the rest work itself out. I how you his can work it out by the time the baby gets here.
> Mum enjoy no symptoms lol this pregnancy is kicking my butt. Nausea no vomiting, severe constipation and gas, and i can out sleep a hibernating bear! That just means I'm birthing a hell raiser and you are birthing a zen like angel lol

Lol :haha:

xx


----------



## wbee

CD 17 and no temp spike. Wtf ovaries?!


----------



## Mumtodogs

You're body sure likes to keep you in suspense wbee!!! Hope you get the spike soon! 

Florida, I would love a little zen baby! I've had to stop my yoga since the last BFP, as I'm sure it gave me problems before, I'm going to wait until I'm 12 weeks. 

Bubbles, hope the sheets are clean, legs are shaved and candles bought!! It's nearly DTD like a rabbit time! Lol! 

Anyone heard how finding got on today? X


----------



## wbee

Started using opks 3 days ago and today's was almost positive, so ovulation must just be delayed and coming. So relieved!

Sorry for the short replies. Been swamped and am now at work.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys!!! I'm trying to catch up on everyone.

Wbee, I hope ov comes soon for you ... sounds crazymaking not knowing what is going on!

Bubbles, hope you're getting it on on vacation LOL.

Florida, hope your nausea calms down a bit. Keep on napping. You deserve the rest, if you can call growing a baby "rest."

Mumtodogs, whasap? Nice that you are not nauseous, even if it makes you a bit nervous. I like your photo!

Jelly, I hope you get to move forward soon.

As for me, I am not pregnant. The blood test confirmed what my body was already telling me. So I stopped progesterone as soon as I found out, and should get my period in a few days.

We're going to do another IUI cycle and start applying for financing for IVF, in case it comes to that. So scary that you can go through all of that and spend $20,000 and still not have a baby. Shudder! Here's hoping we get lucky next cycle on the IUI.

I have been sad and angry for days now, but holding back because I didn't know for certain. Now I can let it all wash over me, throw a pity party, and get over it.


----------



## Mumtodogs

oh finding, that's crap news!! I'm so sorry!! Allow yourself to feel however you need to feel, we're here if you need us. xx


----------



## floridamomma

finding im sorry hun we are here for you!
mum I know the feelings I do a lot of Pilates and cardio it helps with stress and anxiety and I am a restriction. which is funny because I could use it right now!
wbee fingers crossed o is on the way
hello to everyone new and old!
AFM I went o a follow up with the gyn from my er visits and now have a scan on the 18th to ensure growth of my little bean. I am a nervous wreck! I am analyzing the whole conversation I had with gyn over and over!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey Wbee, I forgot to mention before ...

I'm so sorry things are hard with your sister right now. I think the big dark secret of struggling with TTC is how hard it can be on relationships. At first I thought I was the only one to have this problem, but since then I have heard over and over how it strains people's relationships with friends, family, co-workers, etc.

I actually lost one of my closest oldest friends. Long story short, I thought I was having a miscarriage (back before diagnosed with huge fibroid), I called her for support (she had conceived her DD with IVF), and she wasn't very comforting and rushed off the phone. A week or two later when she called me to chat, I calmly told her I would soon get over it, but at the moment I was mad at her.

She told me she hadn't thought I was pregnant and didn't want to go along with my self-delusion. I conceded that she could be right, but if I was having the experience of a miscarriage whether it was real or not, I needed a friend in that moment. She said she was there for me and had not blown me off at all. We fought on the phone a few times (this was at the time a long-distance friendship). It got heated and she broke up with me because she didn't feel "seen or safe" (she's a therapist). I later tried to make things better even though I was still really hurt, but she refused to talk to me. True story. This was our first big fight ever, and I couldn't believe our friendship was that fragile.

In hindsight I can see this friendship was not healthy and it's a good thing it is gone from my life. And I learned from the mistakes I made during the argument. I think I will handle any future conflicts with friends more maturely.

I hope you can have a quiet, loving, tearful, honest talk with your sister about how happy you are for her, and share what you are going through.


----------



## FindingKismet

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention how supportive I was during her pregnancies and early motherhood.

I was in the room when her son was born.
I threw the baby shower.
I crocheted a layette and blanket.
When her daughter's twin disappeared in utero (vanishing twin syndrome), I donated to a charity in her honor.
I took the train after work to see her once a week because she had two young children and otherwise we never would have seen each other.


----------



## wbee

thank you for that, kismet. I'm very sorry you didn't find out better news. :hugs:

OPK is a super strong positive today, darker than the control :happydance:. We BD'd this morning because I could just feel that something was going on, plus he feels so much pressure some times so any time is good :lol: . (and apparently sperm is at it's best in the AM?)

I am seriously done with supplements. I don't know what my thinking after last cycle. The maca is no good for me. It dried me up and firmed up my cervix. I'm convinced that that, along with the EPO, has caused this. So, please yell at me if I'm back next month complaining that I'm late and taking supplements :lol: .


----------



## jelly tots

Oh finding I'm soo sorry. I really hoped it would be your month.

Wbee that's such a shame about your sister. Unfortunately I can't give any advice, I fell out with my family a couple of months before my wedding, haven't spoken to most of them since. That was in 2009. Became friends again with my sister last year after monkey was born but we fell out again. Don't think we will ever get on again and don't hear from her anymore anyway.

Hope everyone else is well.

The brown spotting finally finished yesterday it seems, we dtd for the first time tonight but I couldn't let him finish. I made something up about it hurting and ended it. He was fine about it but I'm feeling a bit bad now. Kept feeling like I was going start bleeding heavily any minute. Kinda ruined it for me. Still getting +ve tests. Got a load of ic's off eBay. Think it depends when I do them as some lines are darker than others. Husbandface said he was just happy to be close again but still feel bad.


----------



## FindingKismet

jelly tots said:


> Oh finding I'm soo sorry. I really hoped it would be your month.
> 
> Wbee that's such a shame about your sister. Unfortunately I can't give any advice, I fell out with my family a couple of months before my wedding, haven't spoken to most of them since. That was in 2009. Became friends again with my sister last year after monkey was born but we fell out again. Don't think we will ever get on again and don't hear from her anymore anyway.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> The brown spotting finally finished yesterday it seems, we dtd for the first time tonight but I couldn't let him finish. I made something up about it hurting and ended it. He was fine about it but I'm feeling a bit bad now. Kept feeling like I was going start bleeding heavily any minute. Kinda ruined it for me. Still getting +ve tests. Got a load of ic's off eBay. Think it depends when I do them as some lines are darker than others. Husbandface said he was just happy to be close again but still feel bad.

Oh Jelly, this is such a rough ride sometimes. It's good to hear that your DH is supportive and understanding. I apologized to my DH when my instincts changed this cycle from BFP to BFN. I felt bad for taking him on the emotional rollercoaster with me. But he said we are in this together. Really nice when they get it.


----------



## Mumtodogs

hey guys, how is everybody doing?

Finding sounds like a nightmare situation with your friend!!
Florida, 18th must seam like a million miles away.
wbee, glad ov came and you got to DTD loads, and I totally hear you on the supplements, I think sometimes we mess too much with our bodies!
Jelly, don't feel bad about it, its nice to feel close but it has to feel right.. I bet you can name quite a few occasions in your relationship where you haven't got to 'finish'! :winkwink: so I wouldn't worry about making things right for you.
Bubbles - guess you are busy....:sex: lol

well.. no change at my end. Symptom free zone, just totally shattered, falling asleep on the settee at like half nine every night... I can live with that! At Doctors tomorrow to beg my case for a scan, if they don't give me one I'll be paying for one privately, so either way I should be scanned within the week to see if I'm pregnant or to see if I'm having a baby!! :thumbup::yellow:


----------



## jelly tots

Lol mum, being super tired is one of the biggest symptoms. I couldn't get enough sleep when carried George. Hope the hospital give you a scan anyways though, always good to not have to pay for them.

I'm feeling a bit better about last night. I had a few spots of brown this morning but nothing all day. Feel more confident about giving it another go. Husbandface just needs to remember to be a bit more 'gentle' shall we say, as not done anything since I found out and was a little uncomfortable.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend x


----------



## jelly tots

Well according to ff I'm due to ov around Tuesday. We managed to dtd tonight and wasn't painful and minimal brown cm. feeling quite positive about it all aswell as did a test and was a very faint line :) complete change to the other day being a fairly solid line. Obviously my body is catching up properly. So effectively from Wednesday I'm in the tww again!


----------



## wbee

Yay jelly!

Based on signs, opk and pain I knew I ovulated last night. Temp spike this morning proves it. Just need ff to give the cross hairs :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Glad all went well Jelly, fingers crossed for you! And wbee, glad your body appears to be behaving itself this month!

Well, through my work I have BUPA healthcare, so rang them on the off chance they would put me in for a scan. They said I'm not covered for that and I burst into tears! I am NOT a crier at all, don't know what was up, guess its hormones! So I've got my appointment in 4 hours to throw myself on the mercy of the NHS.


----------



## wbee

Mum, I hope they give you one. Any chance you could fake some pain for an er scan if not?

Now comes my wait. I dislike my crazy self at this point of my cycle. Going to try hard to keep tthe crazies at bay.


----------



## floridamomma

God luck getting a scan today mum!
Jelly and wbee fx for sticky beans


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I have never managed to be able to keep the crazies at bay! Lol

I have been having pain on and off, and yesterday I had a TINY bit of spotting after DTD... So I'm going to mention that. I don't want to make anything up though, as I'd feel like I was tempting fate.

Oh and you'll all be pleased to hear I feel as sick as a dog today! Hurrah!!

EDIT: I'm now sat in the GP waiting room, why do I feel so nervous?! Feel that I'm at Job interview!


----------



## wbee

Mum, I hope all goes well and that you are able to get a scan.

I was just able to schedule that appointment with that doc I mentioned a week or more ago. It's not until Sept 25th (soonest available), but I'm super stoked! I can't stand my current doc, and this one is a fertility doc as well. Maybe I'll be pregnant for the first appointment :lol: (or on my period.. it's due the 21st, but will probably come the 24th/25th due to later ovulation). At least then I'll also have 2 (and half of august) charts to show the doc by then.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I hope you're pg for your appointment, that would be awesome!!
Well my GP is amazing, he was literally cheering me on, saying he hoped this one would go well. He's taking my bloods on Wednesday and referred me for a scan. He says as there is no medical reason for it (pain or bleeding) it won't be an urgent so I might be waiting a week, but still. He did bandy around the idea that this could be retained products from last month, but I just don't think it is. I had a scan and nothing was left and a urine test at the time which was negative. 

This is the same GP who I went to last month, I think he is fab!! Just got to wait for blood tests / results now, hoping for a good number, and then ambush the postie every day for my scan appointment!


----------



## jelly tots

That's a shame you haven't been able to get a quick scan, but if you can get one in a week or so that's not too bad. At least you have a nice doctor. I was told I just have to ring up epau and tell them who I am etc and they will get me in for a few. Old fashioned nhs up here though, plus think it helps not as densely populated.

Wbee fx!!

I've been having cramps all today and yesterday in the same place. Had a few all around but they have tended to be just after dtd so could be just from movement. Is everything okay after mc? Or is it all still recovering a bit from those awful contractions?

Ff has now changed my cycle to not ov for another week at least. Not even changed anything apart from alter a days bleeding to spotting as got my dates mixed up.
I'm gonna have to get a battery for my thermometer if af does show up this time. Was last thing on my mind last week though


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey guys, I did another vlog ... enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O_CUeMutsU


----------



## floridamomma

loving all the good news going around ladies!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly, I get cramps DTD when I'm ovulating? Could it be that? 

In my happiness of my GP being frickin awesome I forgot to mention I got a promotion yesterday! My Manager is retiring and I'm gettin her job. She knows I'm ttc and has offered to come back and cover for me when I go on maternity! Yay!!! X


----------



## wbee

Mum, so many great things! I'm so excite for you!

My temps were funny this morning. I took my temp around 6 but it was 96.8 (yesterday's was a bit over 97). Then I woke for real at 8 and took it again and it was up to 97.45.. so I don't know what that means. I'm going with the second once, since I slept very poorly at first and 6am would have been around 2-3 hours of sleep, obv not ideal. So I hope I'm not wrong and I did ovulate the other day, because we sure haven't been able to bd the last couple days (OH new job put a damper on it, schedule wise). Time moves too slow.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks wbee, I had such a crap start to the year: mc, hubby lost his job, we moved house, BOTH our cars went bang and had to be replaced, my favorite dog needed £3.5k worth of opp's.... And all before April. Finally feel things are going right again. 

Not sure what's going on with your temps? Prob the lack of sleep bit, I'd go with the higher one!! X


----------



## wbee

Mum, are you my soul sister? Our cars were a bust, lost my job (since have a new one), my dog had expensive ACL surgery, my own MC.. all by end of may. Wow, I feel ya girl.

Well, I feel better now. My CM confirms that I've ovulated, and I still am under the belief that I'm 2 DPO right now. Already symptom spotting.. or more like keeping track of all my "symptoms" for future reference, figured it'd help in the long run, especially if I fall pregnant this cycle.


----------



## Mumtodogs

ACL ? Wondering if that's same as Joe, he had crushiett ligament disease

Glad you ovulated around when you should have done, your 1/7th of the way through the 2ww already!!! =)


----------



## wbee

Her's was a torn anterior crutiate ligament, as a result of poor genetics (she's 3 and was 1.5 when she started symptoms, it took so long for surgery to be a recommendation). So she didn't have a disease.. ok I just googled that and I think that maybe that's exactly what she has. She'll need it on the other knee in the future, but that one is still pretty good.

And thanks for saying that. 1/7 sounds better :lol:


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Jelly, I get cramps DTD when I'm ovulating? Could it be that?
> 
> In my happiness of my GP being frickin awesome I forgot to mention I got a promotion yesterday! My Manager is retiring and I'm gettin her job. She knows I'm ttc and has offered to come back and cover for me when I go on maternity! Yay!!! X

Mum! Congrats on the promotion ... that's amazing!


----------



## jelly tots

Congrats on the promotion mum!

God you guys have been through a lot, hopefully now time for you to catch a break
I've had a very busy year too, think it all happens at once to all of us. Nothing like being given a short notice posting in the middle of trying to rent your house, get an offer to buy and then having a national job hint all st the same time. 

Had more cramps yesterday, but by the evening felt awful so went to bed at 9 and slept all the way til half 5. Had an awful dream where I was rushed to hospital as wasnt very well and had a c-section, when I was trying to have a home birth but was in middle of moving house and boxes were everywhere so was unpacking. Woke up sweating it felt so real. Must be ov if having these dreams. Hopefully if it is sun&mon will be enough. Think ill test the end of next week and then probs will end up every couple of days after that til af turns up. Will still try to dtd regularly anyways just in case.

I've started the exercise again since my low bp and the mc, walked the 2 miles to the train station this morning. Will be walking home too, but is my early finish so will still get home for 5:30, can't wait to see George as not seen him awake since Sunday. Feeling proper pants though, think I've either got a bad cold coming of some sort of virus, yippee. Got that horrible feeling in my throat and my head proper aches. Maybe a bit run down from the last few weeks.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly, god that dream sounds awful! Do you get vivid dreams when ov'ing? I'd never heard of that one. And good on you with the exercise!! It all helps with the ttc game!!! I hope AF stays away!!!

Wbee, yeah that's the same thing! Weird! Joe has had both back legs done now and also he had bone out of his front two last year... They've put metal plates in all his legs, he's a bionic dog!! It's heartbreaking not letting him walk anywhere further than the foot of the stairs for months, but his physio is going well and he can do half an hour walks now. How freaky we've been through such similar!!

Well, today would have been my due date for my first bean.. Very brief background: we'd tried for 7 months when we got our BFP. Months earlier I had been referred for an ultrasound for suspected PCOS, it took from 2 months before my BFP until I was 8 weeks pregnant for the appointment to come through. I asked while they were there could we have a look at baby. I knew from her face things weren't right. They did an internal then sent me to a room. I was meant to be 8w+5. They came in and said there was no fetal pole etc.. They said I may well miscarry, there would be a lot of blood and if the pain was too much it is acceptable to phone an ambulance... That was it. Sent me on my way. I spent the next 3 weeks googling everything and convinced myself they were wrong. Still no mc, so went in for another scan. They said everything was collapsing, and schedules me in 2 weeks time for a meds management. I went in and had that, but 3 weeks after I was still testing positive. I went in for another scan and they said med management hadn't worked, I would need a d&c.. However, 1 week later at work I doubled over in pain, ran to the toilet and passed a huge clot. 3 days later I got a bfn. 

Sorry to type it all out... I feel like its some kind of therapy. Although I know that pregnancy could never be viable, as there was nothing there, the emotional pain was huge. I still get upset by it now, and crazily I feel so much guilt. Like I shouldn't be upset as there was nothing there to loose. But I went into that scan expecting a baby, and when I came out I wasn't. 

Today I've got the day off, got my blood test this morning and then I'm going to bake and eat cake all day with my lovely dogs!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Aww mum, :hugs: enjoy your cake xx

Everyone, wow you have been so chatty. I know I said this before but I'm not getting notifications anymore so i think there has been nothing going on and then I pop in and there's loads!!! If I knew I'd be in straight away! I just get so caught up in day to day rubbish! Got a lot of personal issues at the moment and started private therapy/CBT to help with my emetaphobia and OCD. I never grieved for max and I think this has caused a lot of problems. 

Anyway, Still waiting for o day for me holiday Monday and ovulation scheduled for end of that week. Hate this stupid ttc waiting :( just wish I could accidentally fall like some people xx


----------



## wbee

Bubbles, I wonder what that's about? Hm. Have you tried clicking "subscribe to thread" under "thread tools"? I'm glad you are helping yourself in therapy, I really hope it brings you what you need <3 .

Mum, no need to apologize. I hope you enjoy your day today and remember you have a new baby bud that you can love today (I know that would help me to deal with the due date.. mine is Dec 19th, albeit it isn't the same I know).

Looks like FF and ovufriend have both confirmed my ovulation on CD 19, so I'm officially 3 DPO today :D. Bd'ing wasn't as good as it could have been, but I'm satisfied with it (bd'd day of and day before and 4 days before, missing the other two days). It is basically the same pattern of BD'ing when I finally fell pregnant in March/April.

I'll test on Sept 20th, at 12 dpo and then again if my period is late. Hoping not to cave in sooner. I'll be going in for a blood hCG around 12-14 dpo as well, so might not even poas until after that. The one good thing about having the molar pregnancy is that I can get hcg testing whenever I want! (though, I think it ends in October, and with the new doc I'm not sure how that will be)

3 dpo: heavy feeling in uterus, small cramps (unlike period or ovulation), woke up with awful hunger (but that's not terribly unusual for me, especially in the first week after ovulation due to progesterone), very very dry and crumbly CM.


----------



## jelly tots

Hope you enjoyed your cake today mum, hugs x

I get odd dreams mostly near ov & af, must be all those hormones floating around. 
I thought my cm had gone away somewhat yesterday but must have been cos I was feeling ill. Found I seem to have an abundance of it today, kept feeling like I'd wet myself at work so had to keep checking I hadn't started bleeding again. Not had any cramps today but feeling a lot better from yesterday. Even after a mc would cm follow the same patterns as a normal cycle?

Nice to see you back bubbles, I find if I don't come on and check within so many emails I stop getting them too. 
I had some cbt the other week and found it very helpful. Hope it is working for you too. Think I need to have another session or two though to get a really good effect.


----------



## floridamomma

had a follow up scan today only saw gs:( I gutted


----------



## wbee

Oh florida, I'm so sorry :hugs2: . I don't know what else to say, as there really isn't anything. You aren't alone and if you need to chat, I'm only a message away.


Jelly, my cm was the same after my mc, so was my cycle. Nothing changed after but my cycles have been regular for the past 2 years.


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> had a follow up scan today only saw gs:( I gutted

Florida, we're here. My heart is with you.


----------



## wbee

I had a very strong cramp on my right side. It felt the same last timewhen it implanted , but 3 days is so very early. It was a very obvious cramp but maybe I'm reading into it. I had a pretty awful headache until a bit ago (more muscular than like in the brain. I never have headaches) and my nipples are super sensitive (so unusual). Blah. What am I doing? Stupid craziness.

(This is like the earliest it could possibly implant. I'm nuts)


----------



## cek730

floridamomma said:


> had a follow up scan today only saw gs:( I gutted

florida i'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

floridamomma said:


> had a follow up scan today only saw gs:( I gutted

Oh Florida, that's terrible for you! Don't forget, it's still early days in the scanning department, you see hundreds of stories where people see nothing this early on and then go on to find heartbeat at 7 weeks. I hope you're one of those stories!!!! X. X cyber hugs!!


----------



## jelly tots

I'm so sorry Florida :hugs:

Wbee I have no idea but if you think it could be implantation then it could be. Give it til past the weekend and see how you feel and if anything has increased/changed. I seem loads of people mention they knew when they had implanted so fx


----------



## jelly tots

Florida - just seen mums post and indeed I really do hope this is the case and it is just hiding from the scanner. What have they said to do now?x


----------



## wbee

Ugh. I was so happy that my temp shot up again this morning, almost a half degree. When I entered it into ovufriend it changed my O day to CD 20, so now I'm apparently 3 dpo? FF still has it set as CD 19. Now I'm hoping the fact that we were unable to bd on CD 20 doesn't hinder our chances :( .**

Jelly, how come you have so many + OPK days? OPKs are only positive when the test line is as dark, or darker than, the control line. You should only have 2-3 days of positive tests. Unless your body is just wonky?

**(edit to add: actually, that would mean we bd'd day before and +2 to ovulation, which is actually better to conceive than if I had O'd on CD 19.. hmm.. so then yesterday was clearly too early to implant, which is odd considering I had painful cramps combined with a large temp jump. Waiting, waiting, waiting..)


----------



## wbee

Big huge never mind. I realized I entered in my CM wrong on ovufriend, so I changed it to match what I put in FF (my primary one) and it changed back to CD 19.

I'm such a nut.


----------



## jelly tots

At work so just a quick one, will be back when on the train.
The positives are my pregnancy tests/all the time I was pregnant so when I look back I can tell :)


----------



## jelly tots

Oops double post


----------



## jelly tots

Finally on the train home, been a long day. 

Lol that's annoying but at least you figured out why it was out.

I can't remember how to ignore a cycle on ff as with the cycle of me being pregnant it's throwing my cycle length out by a couple of weeks. Anyone got any instructions??


----------



## wbee

Oh, duh, I forgot about the pregnancy tests. Sorry! I have no tips on how to ignore a cycle, I didn't know that was an option. I hope you figure it out.

Still cramping a slight bit, nipples are tender (new sign, has never happened except during the pregnancy), my cevix was super tender when I checked it (has never happened that I remember), and I got sick this morning (but that is most likely related to my zinc supplement, though usually it is just a bit of nausea). I'm 4 DPO, like really? I'm certain that if I will be pregnant, I am not yet. Love my brain :lol: .

ETA: I noticed that my chart from last month looks vastly different than this month. This month my follicular phase is so much healthier (rise and fall in that stage is a very good thing) and my temp rose much much faster in the luteal phase. I can't wait to see how this unfolds.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Neither can we wbee!!!!

My symtoms have officially started, feel rank unless I'm eating! Got blood work back today and hcg was 41,308 just got to wait for the scan now.

I've posted a bit on the first tri board, but I've seen loads of cat fight already!! I don't know if they're just not as supportive and understanding, or if it's the hormones! I'm gonna hang out here until we ALL go to first tri board, but wanted to check if anyone minded me still knocking about?! X


----------



## jelly tots

Lots of good sign there wbee :)

Oh dear mum, what are they catfighting over? Might have to have a nosy and see


----------



## Mumtodogs

Somebody passed a comment about you shouldn't stress about guidelines too much when you're pregnant, the whole thread exploded!!! Haha, another one too but I can't remember now, I was going to post and just thought I'd keep out of it!


----------



## jelly tots

God knows what's going on, had some crampy feelings earlier when I was listening to a presentation in the boardroom so couldn't escape. Felt like the ones i have when af is about to come. Been fine the rest of the day apart from the last half hour I've had a weird tummy ache just below and behind my belly button. Not pain but an uncomfortable fuzzy feeling. Feel a bit sicky too. Unless its just the feeling my tummy is doing making me feel nauseous. 

Course we don't kind you hanging out here, we'd miss you otherwise
Lol mum must be the hormones. I think they forget the whole world is on here so of course all guidelines are different and always people who choose to ignore them too.


----------



## wbee

Mum, I would be upset if you didn't post!

Jelly, any way you could be pregnant? It's quite common to conceive right after a mc, even before your first period. Keeping my hopes high for you!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am back I was sick for a week right after AF started and on top of that, asthma was bothering me very bad that I had to get treatments every hour at home. This cycle was weird sicne I was spotting for 2 days then AF arrived which lasted for 2 days and then the next day was spotting, and that was it. Would be nice if AF lasted for 2 days. I am usedto having AF lasting for 6-7 days. 

I am now 3DPO which came fast. I Oed on CD 10 and last cyclI Oed on the 12th. I just put the info in to fertilityfriend this morning and I was comparing my cycles. I don't think me and DH was BDing enough, but there is always next cycle! I went to my Dr. appt on Monday and the Dr. think there is a problem with my thyroid since I am gaining weight fast. She put me on a diet which I am not happy about. 

FX for the rest of you ladies to receive your BFP's soon!


----------



## jelly tots

I can't be pregnant yet wbee, we only started dtd on Saturday. Must be just the hormones. 

Thank god it's Friday though, I'm proper shattered and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow and Sunday.

Nice to see you back mw,hope you have a good chance still this tww


----------



## jelly tots

Hmmm just tweaked ff and it says I ov'd last night. We didn't dtd as I was too tired. Would Sunday Monday and Wednesday be enough? Will try tonight but hubster has a mess dining in night so will most likely come home late and drunk....unless we can have a quickie before he goes lol


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hi Mom! Welcome back! Sounds like you've been having a rough time!!

Jelly, I'd get DTD before he goes, maybe jump him when he's back too! Lol

Ah thanks wbee, I'll stick around like a rotten smell then!!


----------



## jelly tots

Lol might just do, well if he's not too drink. I'll give him my orders but he ignored me and got wasted last time. Might open a bottle of wine myself once George has gone to bed, think a trip to m&s is in order for some posh munchies :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Haha, defo! I have my hubby the same orders a few months ago and he got wasted!!


----------



## wbee

jelly tots said:
 

> I can't be pregnant yet wbee, we only started dtd on Saturday. Must be just the hormones.

I'm not even sure why I suggested that? Like.. uh.. duh. Wow, I'm sorry there :blush:

And yes, I think the sex on those days would cover your bases well. Sex on O day is most unlikely to result in a pregnancy since the sperm needs time to "mature" :)

MumW, welcome back :)


----------



## jelly tots

Thing is with mess nights they can have as much 'free' wine on the table (they pay monthly mess fees so subsidised costs on the night, think its £25 for 4 course meal and wine) - they just keep topping their glass up, then afterwards they all have to drain the port so he has a good couple of full to the brim glasses of that. Then back in the bar he starts on the whisky. Not a good combination at all for me or his bar bill.
One time he was so drunk he tripped over the road outside (luckily we only lived across from the mess at that camp) and he sprained his ankle so badly he it swelled up instantly and couldn't get his sock off. He's getting the bus back this time (our quarter in next village) so god knows what could go wrong this time


----------



## jelly tots

wbee said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> I can't be pregnant yet wbee, we only started dtd on Saturday. Must be just the hormones.
> 
> I'm not even sure why I suggested that? Like.. uh.. duh. Wow, I'm sorry there :blush:
> 
> And yes, I think the sex on those days would cover your bases well. Sex on O day is most unlikely to result in a pregnancy since the sperm needs time to "mature" :)Click to expand...

Lol no worries, oh good, think will make sure we cover bases this weekend just in case ff is out slightly. But that would explain what those funny pains/feelings were last night. So does that mean I should class today as 1dpo, or should I start the countdown tomorrow??


----------



## wbee

If it says you ovulated last night, today would count as 1 DPO. And bd'ing just to make sure you're covered is a good idea.

Oh man I should really get to bed! It's 2 am here, but I couldn't sleep because I forgot that I wanted to eat before getting into bed. Now I'm just wasting time reading BFP stories :lol:


----------



## Mumtodogs

It's 8.50am here and I really should be working..... It is POETS day tho! Lol!


----------



## jelly tots

Argh! Bloody scotfail. Stuck on the train back home, line has broken between Inverurie and Aberdeen so have cancelled all trains between there. Only got 3 replacement busses for 300+ people and those going direct to Aberdeen aren't a priority and have to make their own way or wait another two hours for the bus to return. Set off at 6:30 and probs won't get home til 11 :/ waste of a day and my flexi time. Glad I brought my laptop home last night though so at least can do some work until my battery dies (no power cord at home unless my hp one fits) at least I can spend most of the day on here tee hee :)


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Bubbles, I wonder what that's about? Hm. Have you tried clicking "subscribe to thread" under "thread tools"? I'm glad you are helping yourself in therapy, I really hope it brings you what you need <3 .

Thanks lovely. 

No idea, yes tried all that :( rubbish xx



jelly tots said:


> Nice to see you back bubbles, I find if I don't come on and check within so many emails I stop getting them too.
> I had some cbt the other week and found it very helpful. Hope it is working for you too. Think I need to have another session or two though to get a really good effect.

Thank you :)

It's weird I don't even get one!!

I've had two sessions now and although its expensive I will be keeping at it. Glad yours is going well x



floridamomma said:


> had a follow up scan today only saw gs:( I gutted

Oh Hun :hugs: my first thought when I read this was that it could be too early, lets hope instincts are rights and like the other girls said xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Neither can we wbee!!!!
> 
> My symtoms have officially started, feel rank unless I'm eating! Got blood work back today and hcg was 41,308 just got to wait for the scan now.
> 
> I've posted a bit on the first tri board, but I've seen loads of cat fight already!! I don't know if they're just not as supportive and understanding, or if it's the hormones! I'm gonna hang out here until we ALL go to first tri board, but wanted to check if anyone minded me still knocking about?! X


Please do. It would be lovely to hear from you, then like you say, start a group in first tri. So glad this thread was such a success. Found some really good ttc buddies :) 




wbee said:


> If it says you ovulated last night, today would count as 1 DPO. And bd'ing just to make sure you're covered is a good idea.
> 
> Oh man I should really get to bed! It's 2 am here, but I couldn't sleep because I forgot that I wanted to eat before getting into bed. Now I'm just wasting time reading BFP stories :lol:

Lol you have lost me lol 



Nothing new from me just waiting :coffee:


----------



## jelly tots

bubbles, luckily i get mine free from the padre. one of the benefits of hubster being in the forces. although im also tempted to still wait for my referral to come though to see if there is anything else that can help.


----------



## classy b

13 dpo 13.9.13 :bfp: my first pregnancy ended at 5 weeks god please please please let this one stick xxxx


----------



## jelly tots

woohoo!! fabulous news, been waiting for some of these the last few days. hang on in there little bean!!
hope you have the most boring pregnancy ever :)


----------



## wbee

Temp rise again today.. ah I can't take this suspense! Only 5 DPO!

Classy b- congrats! I hope this bean is super sticky

Bubbles- I miss you posting in here more! Though, I know it's pretty boring when you're just waiting to ovulate. Hopefully you drop a super strong/healthy/sticky egg! I, too, am very grateful for this thread. We have a great group of ladies here and I'm not even a pinch jealous of the BFPs like I normally would be.

Jelly- Sorry the train lines are down. At least you have things to occupy your time!

Florida- Any news on your end? I'm praying for you, sweetie.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee thanks for asking im ok been sad the last few days. I have a rescan Wednesday so will update then. temp spike is good! fx

classy b congrats fx crossed for sticky bean

bubble im ok I really appreciate the support. fx for you as well

mum how goes the symptoms


----------



## wbee

Florida, I really hope everything looks good for you on Wednesday.

I am SO tired right now. Tired, sore nipples, achy/crampy uterus, headaches. Ugh. Time is moving sooo slow. (actually, today has gone by super quick.. cannot believe it's past noon already)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida! I was thinking of you today! I rang my hospital about the scan which I expected some time this week. They said as I'm unsure of dates they will NOT scan me before 8 weeks at the earliest, as they might not see much an that would put me through needless worry. X.


----------



## wbee

Awe mum, at least it's less than a week till then!

I have slight breast pain/tenderness, which I've not had since my pregnancy (used to get it the day after o until af but not after the mc). I just noticed it an hour ago and keep poking them to check :lol: . Might be imagining but I swear I see more veins too. Never been so happy about breast pain!


----------



## floridamomma

God luck mum


----------



## floridamomma

I think im going to stay over here as well I simply expressed my opinion on a post about biracial children and they all went to town. I think maybe everyone has too much time on their hands lol. im sticking with the originals lol


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, I've just been reading up catching up with you. I agree this is a great group of women. Loving the ongoing support.

Mum I def want you to keep posting here, would miss you if you didn't. What's poets day? If it's a celebration of poetry, I wish we had one here too!

Florida, best wishes on your upcoming scan. The temps are encouraging.

Wbee, looks like you got in two good BD sessions at just the right time. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Jelly, hope you have a restorative weekend. We deserve some R&R!

Good to see you again momwife. Good luck on the diet. Have they tested your thyroid levels? I understand thyroid disorder is quite treatable and helps fertility if you get your levels back to normal.

Bubbles, Jelly, I've been thinking of going for some therapy myself. I'm under so much pressure at both work and home, I feel like I could use a hand coping. I've had a hard time finding someone who will see me during non-work hours! But since I want to go regularly for awhile, I can't miss work.

Congrats to you classyb!!

I am CD6 and taking clomid. Had a scare last night with terrible chest pain. Spoke with a nurse who helped me. Ended up being stomach related and went away with some Tums. Who knew stomach/heartburn could hurt so badly? I assume it's from the clomid since I've never had that pain before. Nurse said fried foods don't help, which is what I had for dinner. Don't know if it matters but I swallowed all 3 pills at once instead of my usual one at a time. Maybe they clumped together. I hope Tums doesn't interfere with the positive effects of clomid. Anyone know about that?

Going to start OPKs tomorrow. Can't wait for my CD10 scan to find out where I'm at for my second IUI.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hi everyone!!!

Bubbles - what a pain waiting, we appear to do more waiting in the ttc game than anything else!!

wbee, your symptoms sound so good! My scan is in 13 days!!! They are doing crazy dating at the hospital, like they scanned me 5 days after mc and therefore know I wasn't pregnant then, so they are taking my LMP from the day after that!! They are currently dating me 6 days behind my ticker, so I have to wait until I am at least 8 by THEIR dating before they will scan to avoid needless worry. Although I want scanning I totally understand.

Jelly, hope you got home safe and sound lol!! How drunk was hubbster? did you get to jump him again when he got in?

Florida, yeah its crazy on first tri board, I'm scared to say anything!! Everything is taken out of context and God forbid that you have your own opinion!! I hope all goes amazingly on Wednesday, we'll all be thinking of you.

Finding, I wish POETS day was as romantic as that, it stands for 'p*ss off early, tomorrow's Saturday' haha. Your scare sounds a bit traumatic, maybe take the tablets one at a time next time just in case. 4 days until your scan! Hope you get good news.

Hello to all newbie's! Welcome to the nicest thread on the board!!

Well, here the symptoms have hit well and truly. I can't keep my eyes open, if I'm not eating I feel rank, I'm grumpy as hell (poor OH and DSS!!). Getting some AF type pains for the past couple of days on and off but I'm telling myself that is everything stretching. 

I actually referred to my pregnancy as 'a baby' the other day. Felt very strange, as I have told myself I won't refer to a 'baby' until its confirmed. I started out eating so healthily, as I felt fine with no symptoms. Now about the only thing I fancy is toast, or cheese on toast!

I'm rooting for a flood of BFP's this month guys!! How awesome would that be!!!


----------



## wbee

I'm at work, so will try to get a proper reply in later. 

I have been having awful low back/uterine pain/aches. Started last night and is continuing today. It feels like I'm about to start my period any moment but ten days early is unheard of for me. I also had a temp drop this morning and I'm anxious to see what tomorrow's will be (implantation?).

I'm really feeling good about this cycle, but of course I say that each time :lol:


----------



## wbee

Mum, sorry you have to wait longer for a scan, how silly. At least it's close! I can't wait for you to get to see what's going on in there!

Finding, taking those pills all at the same time vs singlely wouldn't make any difference unless you spaced the pills out by an hour or more. Also, calcium antacids shouldn't affect anything at all. I'm sorry you had such awful heartburn. I think I've read that that is a pretty common symptom? I hope everything comes together perfectly this cycle for you :) .

Florida, I'm happy to have you stick around.


New symptoms to add: more clumsy than usual (big sign last time) and forgetting simple things. In fact, Tom had to come jump my car because I forgot to turn off my lights this morning (though, I really don't remember even turning them on.. so strange). These two things where 2 of 3 signs I can remember last time (the 3rd was vibrations in lower right side a few days before a positive). I might have frequent urination, but it's hard to say. Also the headaches are continuing, and while I've hardly had any headaches in my live, none were ever like this. These are so strange, like someone is poking my head with sharp electricity. It ranges from painful enough to stop what I'm doing to small twinges that I can deal with.

My temp dropped a bit this morning, but it's still pretty high above my coverline so I'm not terribly concerned. Apparently it's normal to drop a bit 5-8 dpo? Hoping it goes back up tomorrow.. and maybe this will even be the start of a triphasic shift? (a third tier or temperatures, higher than the first days of post-O temps, usually indicative of pregnancy, but not always). I've decided I'm going to test on Monday, at 8 dpo. I'm thinking that if these awful cramps are a result of implantation then I could show a positive on Monday! (though, it took a week after, what I assume were, implantation cramps last pregnancy to get a positive)

At the edge of my seat, as usual :lol:


----------



## floridamomma

scan done today ladies and I am in utter disbelief. I went from Wednesday a tech saying only a gestational sac seen to today sunday everything in place bub had a hb of 116 which they said is ok because im only 6 weeks 1 day which matches my long cycles!! I never saw or heard the hb for the other pregnancies. im over the moon ladies!! thanks for riding this roller coaster with me


----------



## wbee

Florida, that's amazing news! I'm over the moon for you myself!!

Been quiet in here. How is everyone?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida!!! Fantastic news! What a horrible wait for you, but so happy for you to get amazing news!!! X x 

Yeah it's quiet on here! Lol. I'm just in the wait wait wait.... You go for a 2ww, then wait again for a scan. I feel like I'm waiting to test for a BFP /bfn. Of course, that's while I'm awake, the rest of the time I'm passed out!!! Ha


----------



## FindingKismet

Florida, so happy for you!!! How wonderful to hear a heartbeat.

I'm trying not to stress out, but I might call the clinic and try to get in sooner than CD10. I already have fertile CM and I'm only on CD7. I haven't even finished the clomid yet.

Seriously, I'm wondering if my instincts were right all along that the progesterone supps are delaying my period but not my follicles.


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee thanks it is kind of quiet i hate the waiting
Mum thanks i can't wait to gear about your scan
Finding no one knitted your body like you


----------



## jelly tots

Oh Florida that is fantastic news :D so so happy for you, I had hoped this would be the case. Bet you are jumping for joy.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, sorry not been on much. Went to a local food & drink fair yesterday morning, Husbandface is a rugby referee in his spare time so was at a game in the afternoon. I had a most interesting afternoon with a stroppy toddler who has just discovered he can have proper kicking and head throwing back hissy fits whoever he doesn't like something I.e. when I tell him off for sticking his fingers in the Xbox controller ports.
Today I've been baking and decorating cakes for our team meeting tomorrow morning at work.

I'm a bit confused. Me and oh dtd this afternoon. I discovered that I have what seems to be ewcm. Could it just be stuff from earlier?


----------



## Greekgrl77

*So Im CD33 caved and took a test last night and was BFN i HAVE 1 MORE TEST SO i GUESS iLL W8 ANOTHER WEEK AND TEST AGAIN..pRAYING iM JUST EARLY.dONT HAVE A dpo DUE TO IRREGULAR PERIODS PAST MONTHS..SO i JUST TRIED TO GUESS MY oVULATION DAYS (oops capson) ..so as of now BFN and no WITCH... I hate this! 

Symptoms : just creamy /milky cm & High cervixfor past 7-8 days*


----------



## wbee

I'm feeling like I'm out this month after all. My temp has been basically the same the past 3 days and I haven't really had any cramps since the other day. Today I hardly have any symptoms aside from sore nipples. I had a very distinct wave of nausea yesterday, but nothing more after that. I did take a test yesterday and it was negative, though at 7 dpo I didn't expect it to be positive.

It's probably a waste of time but I'm going to test with SMU today in a couple hours.


----------



## wbee

Did our thread die? :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

Haha, wbee I was just about to write on here and this came up!

How's everyone doing? X Wbee ? Any progress?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Your temps look good!!


----------



## wbee

Nothing really to report. BFN this morning and no strong signs. Just feeling pressure/crampy and sore nipples still. Other than that, nothing remarkable. I'm really starting to feel defeated. I keep trying to remind myself my period is a week away and that I haven't show positives this early in the past. 11dpo is the earliest, the first was 17 dpo.


----------



## floridamomma

I have a scan tomorrow. it was my original rescan so they told just to come anyway


----------



## floridamomma

how is everyone doing? any news? I have a job interview later but my husband doesn't want me working and is working overtime so I don't have to


----------



## wbee

I hope your scan turns out well! Are you going to that interview? That's really nice of hubby to do that :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey florida, hope scan and interview both go well!! Its nice of your Hubby to offer, I'm fiercely independent though! I've actually been putting money away so that when I go on maternity I will still be able to go halves on all the bills, have my own spends, as well as support the baby etc.. My hubby is keen for me to get back to work after a short maternity! haha, I've told him he can get rid of that idea! I'm having the year!

As long as the job isn't stressful etc, surely extra money before bubba comes is all good news. xx

wbee, I have never had an early bfp, especially not when I factor in late ovulation. Even with my first pregnancy I only had a faint line the day AF was due, so you are def not out, not by a long shot. xx


----------



## floridamomma

wbee said:


> I hope your scan turns out well! Are you going to that interview? That's really nice of hubby to do that :)

I guess so but its a floor nurse job and since starting that profession ive miscarried twice. I know a lady who had the same issue had two previous pregnancies and then became a nurse and had mc after mc until she got a desk job. so im taking him up on his offer but am getting a desk nursing job because I had this issue with my ex and he treated me like horse shit when he was the sole provider. ive always had at least 2 jobs since I left him. I don't want anyone to support him.
and like mum said you aren't out. when I get this bfp I tested on a Thursday and got a bfn tested the following Monday and got a bfp.


----------



## floridamomma

Mumtodogs said:


> Hey florida, hope scan and interview both go well!! Its nice of your Hubby to offer, I'm fiercely independent though! I've actually been putting money away so that when I go on maternity I will still be able to go halves on all the bills, have my own spends, as well as support the baby etc.. My hubby is keen for me to get back to work after a short maternity! haha, I've told him he can get rid of that idea! I'm having the year!
> 
> As long as the job isn't stressful etc, surely extra money before bubba comes is all good news. xx
> 
> wbee, I have never had an early bfp, especially not when I factor in late ovulation. Even with my first pregnancy I only had a faint line the day AF was due, so you are def not out, not by a long shot. xx

mum same here but I do know the physical stress, lifting and all that is too much on me


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yeah if its physical then you should stay clear!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey good to see you all again. Sounds like everyone is going along nicely.
Can't wait to hear more about it ... Florida's scan, wbees temps (stay up there!!).

So, I have a scan tomorrow. I'm super curious to find out what is going on in there with my follicles and how we are going to time the IUI. They are going to teach me how to give myself the ovidrel injection so I can do it at home. Shudder.


----------



## jelly tots

Nothing really to report here, no symptoms or anything. Have lotiony type cm so think that's pretty standard. Had other things going on at home and been quite upset so no idea if that will affect things. Got the most wonderful puffy eyes to go to work with. The joys. Lets just say the nhs Scotland counselling line is shite and the doctor I can't see til mid October. Husbandface goes away end of October for a week and then November for 3 weeks. No idea how I'm going to cope, don't have any friends up here either as I'm too busy with work/commute I don't get to make the organised meets.

Florida hope scan/interview go well (if you decide to interview). 

Finding, don't envy you having to do needles yourself. I had to get the midwives to come visit me every day for week after I had my c-sec as couldn't do the anti clot injections myself and hubby wouldn't do it for me. Huge shudder!

Mum hope your doing grand

Wbee still got my fingers crossed


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding I hope scan goes well!! Eek re self injecting! But just remember its for your future baby, who you would do anything for!!! X x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly sorry to hear you're having a rough time!! It must be so tough spending long periods on your own! Do you know anybody in the town that you work? I commute an hour each way and some days I just stay in the town where I work rather than come home. Gives me a break from the drive, saves some money and I see some friends. X


----------



## jelly tots

My sis in law lives in Aberdeen where I work but she's in the oil business so is currently offshore. She's due back for this weekend but no idea when she will be going again or how long for as she's got some big projects going on at the moment.

If I didn't have monkey to sort out aswell it would be easier, I'm petrified of if he cries in the night and I can't physically get out of my bedroom at night to go see to him. It happened once when I was on mat leave, hubster was duty officer and had to go out due to an incident late at night. Monkey started crying and I couldn't go see to him. Luckily hubster was just on his way back then. I feel so stupid and a bad parent, nothing should stop me going to see to him.


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry double posted but thought would update in here rather than waste the space on thread.
Just been to loo and have pink cm. would that be something to be concerned about this stage in cycle? Was three weeks yesterday from mc


----------



## Mumtodogs

I can't make out your ov chart coz I'm on my phone, when did you ovulate? Could it be ib?


----------



## jelly tots

It possibly could be ib as its stopped now, although still have af type grumbling feelings. I supposedly ov on Thursday. I had pains on weds night/ thurs (can't remember which)


----------



## Mumtodogs

I hope it is!!! It sounds promising!

Florida, how was the scan today? X


----------



## floridamomma

jelly I hope things get better. and yu are a great mom never doubt that! fx
mum its in an hour and im nervous!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, hell day at work today ... wanted to run away and cry.

The scan was virtually pointless. An extra $180 to tell me I have to come back on Friday for another scan. I had an 18 on one side and 13 on the other. This is not good because the 13 will still be too small when we trigger.

Sorry I'm in a foul mood. G*d please why can't I win the lottery?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hope it went well Florida!

Finding, I hope your scan on Friday is more productive. I forget you guys have to pay for your treatment, it's an added stress you could do without? 

How's everybody else getting on?

I'm still waiting waiting waiting... Week tomorrow until my scan, that's all I can focus on! X


----------



## jelly tots

I'm sure the next week will fly by mum

Sorry your scan wasn't helpfull, as mum says hope it's more productive on Friday. I wish we could all win the lottery. Would certainly solve a few things.

Florida, how did it go? Well I hope

Still had a tinge of brown when I wiped this morning. Was a piddly amount though so must be from last night. Bit worried about going to the loo now in case it turns out to be af. At least it's something else to think about other than the blimmin pile which seems to be setting up home :/


----------



## jelly tots

This thread is rather quiet, is everyone okay??


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning ladies :wave:

Been on holiday this week, but came back early because it was a bit of a stress with all the kids from two families lol

Florida I am so pleased for you, this is amazing. I had a feeling they had got it early.

Mum can't wait to hear about you scan :)

Wbee hope you are doing ok and jelly too?

Finding hope the scan goes ok today too

:wave: and :hugs: to you all. 

Well I'm out this cycle :cry: we didn't dtd all week, it was just too stressful lol disappointed but I guess that's what ttc is all about. We only dtd the Saturday a week before so a really bad effort this time :(

Hope you are all ok, this is becoming quite a journey for us girls isn't it xx

Glad we are all sticking on here too as it's a good support group and we all know each other now xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Just the usual waiting game here for me! One week today until 'BFP / bfn'

Jelly, did your spotting stop? Fx ib?!? 

Bubbles- sorry you're out!!! On to the next month! 

Wbee - how your symptoms coming?


----------



## jelly tots

so sorry you're out bubbles, as mum says, bring on the next month for you

had some brown/tan tinted cm this morning but nothing again since. hoping its just very good implantation. got my tesco shop coming any minute with some tesco cheapies, 2 for £3 odd. i noticed in july i didnt get a faint +ve on my ic's until i had got one on a frer. i cant see on the box how sensitive they are, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Mumtodogs

My IC's were 10ml (or whatever it is) but the didn't go very dark. Where as I tested with a 25 and it got very dark... X


----------



## jelly tots

mine are 10ml or whetever they are called too lol. when i had g i must have tested way after af was due (wasn't cycle tracking at all then properly as had 'given up' after 18 months of no success and was being referred to fetility clinic) as they were super dark. the ones last time were barely there but frer was a strong line, so wondering if i need to use different tests for early detection to the ic's


----------



## jelly tots

Pic 1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jelly tots

Pic 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mumtodogs

Erm... Jelly are these pregnancy tests you are taking now? Have your lines gone negative since mc???? Am I the only one who sees a faint line?!? What is going on?!?


----------



## jelly tots

sorry been over the road to meet for coffee and cake with the other wags.
im just as surprised as you. yep i defo had a -ve on the 12th/13th september and have done since as been doing tests just in case they were wrong. i thought i saw a shadow this morning but just thought it was an evap as ic's can give evaps quite well. these arrived at lunchtime and debated taking one as thought would be too early at 8dpo.
my spotting has completely stopped since the tiny bit this morning. just went to the loo as thought af had come but was just a load of cm.


----------



## jelly tots

ive just auto enhanced the pics on my phone, didnt think to earlier and the pic shows it truer to how it does irl


----------



## Mumtodogs

That's amazing news?!!!!!! I can't believe it, I couldn't believe it when I saw it and wondered what was going on! Oh, I hope it gets darker and darker and sticks about! You gonna test again in the morning or wait a couple of days? You going to post a new pic of enhanced photo x


----------



## jelly tots

Gonna defo have to test again in the morning with fmu as supposed to be going out on the lash in Aberdeen tomorrow night.
This is the enhanced one...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mumtodogs

Def a line!!! Congrats!!!! Stick little bean! Hold on tight! X


----------



## jelly tots

think im going to do the second test of the same tomorrow, as going out tomorrow night with sis in law, want to make sure it isnt just a fluke or anything. then ill make sure i dont have more than 1 or 2. would hate to miss out on a fab night out (first proper one since fell pregnant with monkey, weddings dont count as didnt get drunk cos he was with us).
it should be a little darker tomorrow morning with fmu shouldnt it? this was done with lunchtime after a cup of tea.x


----------



## wbee

Pretty sure I'm out. Temp dropped this morning, which is how things went at 12 dpo last month. af should be here in about 4 days.

Honestly, I just want to cry and throw a tantrum like a 2 year old. I'm so sick of doing this every month. I won't be posting in this thread again. Good luck to every one of you!


----------



## FindingKismet

Wbee, I'll miss you. Pop back in if you change your mind. I mourn each time I'm out, so I understand.

Jelly!! OMG are you preggers? Guess the pink a couple of days ago was IB. Yay!

Bubbles, welcome home from vaca. Sorry you didn't get to DTD. The kids acted as birth control LOL.

Mum, I hope the time flies until your scan. Can't wait to hear an update.

Florida, how's it going? I really want to cross over to join you pregnant gals.

I had another scan this morning - one follicle each side, size 20 and 22!! Both sides doubles your chances because half the sperm go each direction. Last time I only had one side. 

Tonight I do the ovidrel injection all by my lonesome. DH won't be here because he is teaching late. IUI is Sunday morning, and DH has to run right after contributing his seed to go teach again! So we will be doing the IUI without him. As long as it works, that's all that matters.

We DTD last night, since Dr said he should ejac 2-3 days before IUI. Last month that pre-IUI ejac went to waste (sorry if TMI - I'm really not shy about these things and they are hard to avoid when talking about TTC).

Sooooooo, all in all this cycle is shaping up better. I hope it works!


----------



## jelly tots

FindingKismet said:


> Wbee, I'll miss you. Pop back in if you change your mind. I mourn each time I'm out, so I understand.
> 
> Jelly!! OMG are you preggers? Guess the pink a couple of days ago was IB. Yay!
> 
> Bubbles, welcome home from vaca. Sorry you didn't get to DTD. The kids acted as birth control LOL.
> 
> Mum, I hope the time flies until your scan. Can't wait to hear an update.
> 
> Florida, how's it going? I really want to cross over to join you pregnant gals.
> 
> I had another scan this morning - one follicle each side, size 20 and 22!! Both sides doubles your chances because half the sperm go each direction. Last time I only had one side.
> 
> Tonight I do the ovidrel injection all by my lonesome. DH won't be here because he is teaching late. IUI is Sunday morning, and DH has to run right after contributing his seed to go teach again! So we will be doing the IUI without him. As long as it works, that's all that matters.
> 
> We DTD last night, since Dr said he should ejac 2-3 days before IUI. Last month that pre-IUI ejac went to waste (sorry if TMI - I'm really not shy about these things and they are hard to avoid when talking about TTC).
> 
> Sooooooo, all in all this cycle is shaping up better. I hope it works!

im very much hoping i am, not counting my chickens yet though til af due next week.

huge hugs for doing the injection by yourself, imagine we are all there with you. hope you dtd more than just 2-3 days before to cover everything. looking forward to hearing updates x


----------



## bubblebubble1

Jelly that's fab! Fingers crossed. Tesco are about 25miu. I've had my positives on them with ds and dd but none of my chemicals so fingers crossed :)

Mum and kismet, thanks, I'm ok with it so just a case of waiting to start again :coffee:

Wbee, it's a long frustrating path, try not to get disheartened. The more effort you put in with temping etc the harder you find the disappointment. These things have a funny way of happening when you least expect it. Is it just this thread or bnb in general? 


(Edit- I obviously know it's awful and hard. Didn't mean it to sound the way it does) 
Hope you are all ok this evening. xx


----------



## floridamomma

sorry I have been mia I have been staying off the boards to keep my worry down abut the pregnancy. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and the ms has hit me like a freight train. I feel like crap. headaches and major gas too.


----------



## floridamomma

mum- how is everything how are you feeling? 
bubbles -im sorry you didn't get to dtd but strangers things have happened then getting pregnant from sperm left a while. fx if not I hope next month is it!
jelly-if you could hear me I would be screaming with [email protected] fingers crossed!!
finding-im glad that things are looking good. fx
wbee-i have had to remove myself because it is hard to watch others when you wish you were where they are, but when I felt like that and said that a few days later I got my bfp. I hope its the same for you. you are in my thoughts


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly, how did the test go this morning? A wise woman (bubbles!!!) once told me to test with SMU and now I swear by both.

Wbee, I'll miss you my lovely, but I understand you have to protect yourself. We're all here for you anytime you want us. It's really crap you can't seam to catch a break, I hope you get your BFP soon x 

Finding so glad the second scan went better! Fingers crossed for Sunday for you, poor hubby not getting to be there! But as long as the result if a BFP it doesn't matter, and he'll be there in spirit, as will all of us!!

Bubbles! :flower: hi! Not long until you can get cracking again x x

Florida, so sorry to hear you're feeling terrible, just picture your bub and it'll all be worth it! 

No news here again (I'm boring, I know!!) just keeping an eye on you lovely ladies!! X


----------



## jelly tots

This is this mornings test with fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jelly tots

This is without auto enhance. I don't think it's any darker than yesterday's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mumtodogs

But there is a line!!! You're meant to wait 48 hours between testing for darker lines... Dot drink anything and in a few hours do a SMU.... That is a line tho.


----------



## FindingKismet

jelly tots said:


> huge hugs for doing the injection by yourself, imagine we are all there with you. hope you dtd more than just 2-3 days before to cover everything. looking forward to hearing updates x

I stood there with the needle pointed at myself for a few minutes kind of freaking out, and when I finally did it, I couldn't even feel it. After pushing the plunger, I think the meds stung a little. I was worried I didn't get every drop because when I was cleaning up a tiny bit more came out of the syringe (when I pushed harder and smushed the spongy thing inside). Oh well, as DH says perfection is not required to make babies.

We only DTD that one time but generally sperm only survive a few days in there waiting for the egg, so doing it earlier wouldn't really help. The IUI is tomorrow morning, and that's most likely to be what works. We'll follow up with another BD after.



Mumtodogs said:


> Finding so glad the second scan went better! Fingers crossed for Sunday for you, poor hubby not getting to be there! But as long as the result if a BFP it doesn't matter, and he'll be there in spirit, as will all of us!!

LOL, I'll just picture all your beautiful faces around me cheering on the swimmers. Go go go!!


----------



## wbee

Thanks for the kind words, everyone :) .


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding!!! :flower::flower::flower: good luck today, we're all thinking of you!

Jelly, you know how to keep a girl on the edge of her seat!! Hope you had a good night out last night.


----------



## FindingKismet

IUI #2 accomplished.
DH's sample was vastly improved - higher volume, concentration, and motility! Between his sample and my follicles on both sides I'm hoping this is it. :dust:

The nurse couldn't find the opening to my cervix so I basically DTD with a metal speculum for about 10 minutes. Not fun. I was starting to really worry, then she finally found it. She said it was pointing way to the right. I just pray she put the sperm where they needed to go.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Florida, fingers crossed then I guess lol ;)

Mum, yes, new cycle AGAIN although wondering if i should take a break as a summer pregnancy would be hard lol

Jelly, it's so hard not to look for progression isn't it, I poas so many times and get myself so worked up. Praying its a sticky bean and not a chemical for you 

Finding, that's great news,really hope this is it :)

Wbee, hope you are ok :hugs:


Starting to wonder if Florida is right, now I'm not hopeful about this cycle I've noticed I'm starving all the time! And had a breakout! Weird! 5dpo I think!

xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding, fingers crossed this cycle is a great one!! It sounds like she will have put them in the right place, if she took so much effort to find it. 

Bubbles!! Oooohhh! That would be awesome! I've got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding, fingers crossed this cycle is a great one!! It sounds like she will have put them in the right place, if she took so much effort to find it. 

Bubbles!! Oooohhh! That would be awesome! I've got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, I woke up to red spotting dark red so closer to brown but been having proper brown/tan all week so think this is af in its way. Got some cramping on the right hand side and backache so think af is getting ready to appear any day now.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Lol thanks mum, it would be interesting wouldn't it. Tbh I'm trying to remember the day we Dtd as I didn't even put in on my chart because it was too far out!!! Could have been the weds/thurs before!!! I won't be testing or anything as I get all obsessed so just going to again assume we are waiting for af ;) xx

How is everyone this morning xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning jelly :wave: oh rubbish, so frustrating :( xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Jelly, I hope it's not AF. Did you test again?


----------



## jelly tots

Sounds promising finding, hope this is the cycle

Hope everyone else is well


This last week has totally messed my head up, the spotting stopped, then only came back briefly after I had been to the loo. Obviously the pressure around there made it, but it was a much lighter pink than the darkish red this morning.
Not done another test as cant get any til I do the next food shop later this week. Af is due on Thursday so if isn't here properly by then ill do another test.


----------



## wbee

jelly tots said:


> Morning, I woke up to red spotting dark red so closer to brown but been having proper brown/tan all week so think this is af in its way. Got some cramping on the right hand side and backache so think af is getting ready to appear any day now.

I will be praying for you, honey :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Did a frer today, bfn. Af cramps have ramped up, will likely be here by tomorrow. That's good though as on time cycle wise and fx will all go better next time now it all seems to have settle and running right. Got some ov strips coming to help me pinpoint as thinking maybe I didn't ov this month just had the cramps etc pretending I had. No idea what all this spotting was but after a major google search it's quite common first cycle after mc.
Hope you are all well.x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Morning everyone!!

Jelly that's crap, I was so certain you had the start of a BFP! Hugs!

Bubbles, when is AF due? You're so self deciplined!

Hello finding, your waiting waiting now too! 

Morning everyone else! Well it's Wednesday today and my long awaited scan is on Friday for me to find out what's going on. I bought a home Doppler and can hear lots of placenta but no baby heartbeat. I'm not going to get worked u about it, as I'm still really early, and I'm going to stick to my plan of viewing scan day as test day.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh jelly :/ 

How are we all this week?

If I had dtd this month I would have so thought I was waiting on a bfp now, I literally have everything! Even the stretching and pulling, when I move it feels like something twangs, it's so weird how our body plays tricks! I'm more hungry, tired etc. just goes to show doesn't it!

xx

Edit- hi mum :wave: don't worry, you would be very unlikely to hear a hb on a Doppler until about 12-14 weeks. I have a medical one and found it at 11 but that was chance lol xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Good morning everyone! 

Oh Jelly I'm so sorry. I hate it when my body fools me.
How is everyone doing?

Mum, can't wait to hear about your scan Friday!

Thanks for all the well wishes. 

My BBT rise was confusing. Didn't go up the day after IUI, but went up the second day and Fertility Friend decided I Oed the day before IUI? I wrote my Dr and she said not to worry about it. They know from experience that everyone Os 36-40 hours after trigger, and on occasion 34. So I'm just letting it go.

The nurse told me to start progesterone the morning of the 3rd day after trigger even though I triggered at night (that would be 2.5 days). But I don't trust her. My Dr told me last cycle to start it 3.5 days after trigger because if you take it too soon it prevents pregnancy. And when I was still trying naturally she told me to start 3dpo using my BBT, which would normally be the equivalent of 4.5 days after trigger. But yesterday I only had one really high temp. So I'm just starting today, which is 4.5 days after trigger or 3 days past ovulation according to my Dr (not Fertility Friend or plain BBT).

I know, confusing!! You can't get a straight answer about anything. It's all this guess work.

So now I can settle in to the 2WW. I'll count today as 3dpo. I'm not going to listen when my body tells me I'm pregnant because I know from experience that it doesn't mean anything until you get that BFP. So truly just waiting. Ho hum. La dee da. Is it two weeks yet?


----------



## floridamomma

im not feeling anything last couple days. nausea here and there no real appetite and occasional boob pain. I wont lie im starting to get nervous


----------



## wbee

Florida, have you lost any symptoms you had previously?

Jelly, I'm so sorry.

I know I said I wasn't going to post in this thread anymore.. but you ladies are a great bunch and I can't help myself.

Just came from my new fertility doc and she's wonderful. Drew up my blood for testing and I go back in an hour for a starting point anatomy ultrasound. She's so excited to help me get pregnant and I'm so grateful to be a patient of hers. Finally something will happen.


----------



## floridamomma

I had mild nausea occasionally and breast pain, now I don't really get both at all. maybe once a day for nausea and every now and then for breast pain. the gas pain is gone too and it stopped after we had sex. I have been in pain sort of like af for a few days. im just getting really nervous


----------



## wbee

Is there any way to talk to your doctor? I don't want to scare you, but when all my symptoms stopped is when I found out that things weren't progressing. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Well, just had an ultrasound and doctor is thinking I have PCOS. Fasting bloods tomorrow to confirm. I want to throw a fit. I am fit and thin and have regular ovulation.. this makes no sense.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee im so sorry do they have a plan for you? 
I don't have a ob yet my first apt isn't until oct 16


----------



## wbee

Plan is to confirm what the doc saw with blood work tomorrow. After that she had talked about using clomid, which I'm very against but will do anything for a baby. It hasn't been 6 months since my molar pregnancy, so I'm kind of in limbo land (6 month will be end of October).

Could you call the clinic you have scheduled at and let them know your symptoms seem to be decreasing? When I told that to my doc they booked me as soon as they could.


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> im not feeling anything last couple days. nausea here and there no real appetite and occasional boob pain. I wont lie im starting to get nervous




floridamomma said:


> I had mild nausea occasionally and breast pain, now I don't really get both at all. maybe once a day for nausea and every now and then for breast pain. the gas pain is gone too and it stopped after we had sex. I have been in pain sort of like af for a few days. im just getting really nervous

Massive :hugs: really hope it's just because the placenta is forming and hcg is dropping. When is your next scan Hun? :hugs: I know it's hard but try not to worry, symptoms don't mean anything, I and loads of my friends have had none and still been perfectly fine. 



wbee said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to post in this thread anymore.. but you ladies are a great bunch and I can't help myself.
> 
> Just came from my new fertility doc and she's wonderful. Drew up my blood for testing and I go back in an hour for a starting point anatomy ultrasound. She's so excited to help me get pregnant and I'm so grateful to be a patient of hers. Finally something will happen.




wbee said:


> Well, just had an ultrasound and doctor is thinking I have PCOS. Fasting bloods tomorrow to confirm. I want to throw a fit. I am fit and thin and have regular ovulation.. this makes no sense.




wbee said:


> Plan is to confirm what the doc saw with blood work tomorrow. After that she had talked about using clomid, which I'm very against but will do anything for a baby. It hasn't been 6 months since my molar pregnancy, so I'm kind of in limbo land (6 month will be end of October).

So glad you are back wbee. :happydance:

Glad they have checked you, I have pcos, pretty bad though :( and was basically told it would never happen. Then I got my ds two years later :cloud9: 

Can I ask why you are against chlomid? I've never had it as they give metformin this way.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Seriuosly weird things going on for me considering I'm 'out' for not dtd for almost a week before o. Even had nausea the last few days :/ (my ticker is out though as I'm about 8dpo) :wacko: been on the sofa for an hr as I felt like I was going to pass out! 

I feel that weird I just took a test, of course it was bfn, really interesting to see the tricks our body plays in the tww though, it's such a weird experiment :winkwink:

xx


----------



## wbee

bubbles, I'm just a person against everything medical :laugh2: . I'm not against it in and of itself, I'm just against it for myself. I pride myself on not taking meds unless I absolutely have to and clomid is a "heavy duty" med in my opinion. I'm glad i'm back too.. I'm sorry I had made such a stink. Maybe getting PCOS diagnosed and treated will help with my extreme mood swings (poor hubs)? I don't know if they'd do metformin on me as I don't think I have insulin issues (though, after the fasting labs tomorrow I'll know for sure).

I'm trying SO HARD to look on the bright side. 1. no trying this month! Per me. I can't start "trying" medically until Oct 22nd (6 months past molar pregnancy), so I may as well take a cycle off.. since the likely hood of pregnancy is small right now I won't feel bad or feel I missed it. 2. Possibility of multiples! I have never wanted multiples, but after everything I've been through I'd love nothing more than a beautiful set of twins. In fact, I'm going to be praying for them. I only want 2 kids (_maybe_ 3) so twins would be ideal.

I'm sorry your body is playing such tricks on you. It sucks so much to have so many symptoms, even when there is nil chance.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee I don't know anything about clomid I would research it first but I hope it gives you 2 maybe 3 lol
bubble thanks for the encouragement I really appreciate you guys


----------



## jelly tots

What on earth has happened to this site? Just on the iPad but it looks awful. I liked the way it was before :(

Well still no af, cramping is still here but not as bad. Had one lot of very dark brown on the pad, literally the size of a 10p piece and nothing since apart from very very light brown tinted cm and lots of it to the extent I thought I'd been caught short as only had a liner on this morning. Bloody confused is not even close. Had a banging headache the last few days too, although that could be due to monkey waking up,at 5am with a hacking cough and not drinking enough today.

Hope everything is okay Florida

Welcome back wbee, lovely to see you posting again. Also fab you have a dr willing to help you. Makes a huge difference to being just another number.

Ooooo exciting finding, hope it all works out okay this tww

Mum all the luck for Friday, hope baba is wriggling around like mad for you


----------



## Mumtodogs

Bubbles, your body!! Hopefully it's not your body playing a joke!!

Finding, it all sounds to confusing! I've got everything crossed for you! 

Florida, symptoms can come and go, please try not to be worried. As long as you're not bleeding try to stay positive! 

Wbee! Sooo pleased you are still posting here. We're all right behind you. Glad you're happy with your new Doctor, it'll make such a difference!


----------



## jelly tots

Do frer give faint evaps within the 3 mins?


----------



## wbee

No. Evaps happen after the urine has dried, after the 10 minute window


----------



## jelly tots

Hmmm there is something there, extremely faint but I only took it literally 6 mins ago and is still defo wet. One I took yesterday didn't have this until I pulled it apart 3 hours later


----------



## floridamomma

mum I totally forgot good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Just written that post then a shed more appeared underneath from you guys!!

Jelly, you're body likes to keep you guessing!! 

Wbee, sorry to hear about PCOS, but how amazing that they might have found something. That means it can be sorted and you're closer to getting bubs in your arm.


----------



## Mumtodogs

(more posts again!!! We're either all on here at the same time or my phone is being stupid!!) 

Jelly, don't do this to me again! I was sure I saw something on your tests earlier this week!

Thanks for good wishes for scan! 2 sleeps!


----------



## wbee

Jelly, anyway you could get in for a beta? Given your recent mc, I wouldn't see why they wouldn't oblige. Then you can get some real answers.


----------



## wbee

mum, we're all on at the same time, ha ha. And very best luck on the scan in two days!


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> bubbles, I'm just a person against everything medical :laugh2: . I'm not against it in and of itself, I'm just against it for myself. I pride myself on not taking meds unless I absolutely have to and clomid is a "heavy duty" med in my opinion. I'm glad i'm back too.. I'm sorry I had made such a stink. Maybe getting PCOS diagnosed and treated will help with my extreme mood swings (poor hubs)? I don't know if they'd do metformin on me as I don't think I have insulin issues (though, after the fasting labs tomorrow I'll know for sure).
> 
> I'm trying SO HARD to look on the bright side. 1. no trying this month! Per me. I can't start "trying" medically until Oct 22nd (6 months past molar pregnancy), so I may as well take a cycle off.. since the likely hood of pregnancy is small right now I won't feel bad or feel I missed it. 2. Possibility of multiples! I have never wanted multiples, but after everything I've been through I'd love nothing more than a beautiful set of twins. In fact, I'm going to be praying for them. I only want 2 kids (_maybe_ 3) so twins would be ideal.
> 
> I'm sorry your body is playing such tricks on you. It sucks so much to have so many symptoms, even when there is nil chance.

The metformin isn't for insulin issues, it regulated the hormones and encourages quality ovulation. Pcos tends to be connected to insulin as the sugars are stored as fats (which is why most suffers are carrying weight) this is what hinders ovulation in some cases, with this regulated, and hormones better balance, ovulation occurs. :thumbup:

Good for you feeling positive, that's fab, yes, the waiting sucks, but from experience, you will get your dream :flower:

xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Can't wait to hear mum :)


----------



## jelly tots

My nipples have got darker too. Wtf is my body doing. Surely the strong af cramps wouldn't be anything other than af would they? Both times I've been pregnant they were just dull pains, not ones I would use a hot water bottle for. Although it is possible I ov'd later and have dtd since. Think I'm defo gonna have to go to doctors and see if they can do bloods. Two weeks til an appointment unless I call on the day so will have to see if can get one Friday as that's my next early finish. If I rang the epau would they do anything? It's turning out to be one of those days, I left my work laptop at the train station so been going nuts all evening looking for it when should have been baking cakes for Macmillan coffee morning on Friday. Thankfully the list property was still open and they will have it for me in the morning. Then my sister (who I fell out with before my wedding 4 years ago next week ) called me up out of the blue to tell me her cancer has come back and have I had an MRI scan recently on my chest area. She originally had cervical cancer and had to have everything removed.


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies!

It's been a while since I have been on this thread since I did not subscribe to it but now I made sure I did. 

I am 16dpo with sensitive nipples since 12dpo. According to fertilityfriend af was due on Monday, but I am still sticking to the 28th. It would be great if I was pregnant! The only thing I am worried about is that when I conceive will asthma will bother me when the weather changes and I have to keep my blood pressure down. I will continue to make updates daily whether af came or not. I am going to test when I am very late. FX for everyone!!:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh jelly that's awful. So sorry for your sister and really hope you can get a scan. Not sure about your pain :/ are your tests bfn now? 

Momwife when I got pregnant with dd my asthma was there but it's fine, meds are still a better prevention and have such little risk. 


Ok so did a test this morning, I can see something. After the 3 mins too, wondering if it's just the test though as it's an ic and tbh not even sure why I bothered!!!

9dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks bubble.

I just got this. What the hell is going on? Spotting stopped since yesterday morning. Noticed that it wasalways after dtd it happened once looked at my chart properly
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jelly tots

bubblebubble1 said:


> Oh jelly that's awful. So sorry for your sister and really hope you can get a scan. Not sure about your pain :/ are your tests bfn now?
> 
> Momwife when I got pregnant with dd my asthma was there but it's fine, meds are still a better prevention and have such little risk.
> 
> 
> Ok so did a test this morning, I can see something. After the 3 mins too, wondering if it's just the test though as it's an ic and tbh not even sure why I bothered!!!
> 
> 9dpo

I can see something but not clearly. If its after time I would be hesitant about it. I've been burned badly by that evap trick few years ago


----------



## floridamomma

its defiantly a bfp


----------



## wbee

Jelly, I can definitely see a line and I'd recommend calling your doctor for beta testing.

bubbles, I don't see anything on there. I'd take another test tomorrow or, ideally, in two days. I see what could be a shadow, but nothing definite. Good luck!


----------



## floridamomma

jelly I also hope everything is ok with your sister and you hugs


----------



## jelly tots

I'm glad I'm not the only one who can, thought it was an evap at first as had the faintest of lines last night I had to squint at to see. I was going to wait until tomorrow but been feeling strange.
Will call epau in the morning to arrange 6 week scan and see if they want me in for bloods. Luckily up here you go straight to the midwives


----------



## bubblebubble1

Jelly, not surprised you are confused :wacko: hope they are able to see you

It was on the 3 minute mark I took the photo, I agree, I didnt instantly think bfp, just wondered what you thought as there's something, but think it's just the cheapy dent possibly xx


----------



## jelly tots

If its within ten minutes then that's good. Has it got colour?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh my god, we've got 2 possible BFP's here, I'm loving it!! 24-48 hours test again, get the photos on here!! I've got my fingers crossed for you both!

One more sleep for me, or 20 hours... either way! =)


----------



## jelly tots

We've just been to tesco for frosting (Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow at work) and got two more frers. Gonna take another tomorrow morning. If it gets darker then that's good, if it doesn't I'm going to be a bit worried. Now I'm thinking a out it I have lower backache, had some pains at the too of my legs and got the start of a cold. Just trying to think of things that could mean bad news. Got some mild cramping but that could be to do with me needing the loo, trapped wind and rl pains. Showed hubster the test and he agrees, he can defo see the line. You can see it at arms length. Just had a dot of brown cm though, first I've had in nearly 48 hours. Feel rather damp so just hoping that the cm being produced for the plug. Not excited at the moment at all :/


----------



## bubblebubble1

jelly tots said:


> If its within ten minutes then that's good. Has it got colour?

I just can't be sure, I just can't tell if it's a shadow or pink :wacko:

Hope you are ok xx



Mumtodogs said:


> Oh my god, we've got 2 possible BFP's here, I'm loving it!! 24-48 hours test again, get the photos on here!! I've got my fingers crossed for you both!
> 
> One more sleep for me, or 20 hours... either way! =)

I'm not even sure why I posted it tbh, :dohh: it would be the most unlikely thing and I'm 75% sure it's a cheapy test dent :wacko: would be a massive surprise though :winkwink: saying that I have increased cm, tight csec area which also feels 'harder' but no other key factors such as boobs :/

:happydance: so excited for you, :thumbup: fingers crossed xx



jelly tots said:


> We've just been to tesco for frosting (Macmillan coffee morning tomorrow at work) and got two more frers. Gonna take another tomorrow morning. If it gets darker then that's good, if it doesn't I'm going to be a bit worried. Now I'm thinking a out it I have lower backache, had some pains at the too of my legs and got the start of a cold. Just trying to think of things that could mean bad news. Got some mild cramping but that could be to do with me needing the loo, trapped wind and rl pains. Showed hubster the test and he agrees, he can defo see the line. You can see it at arms length. Just had a dot of brown cm though, first I've had in nearly 48 hours. Feel rather damp so just hoping that the cm being produced for the plug. Not excited at the moment at all :/


I don't blame you, it's frustrating when it's up and down. Really hope your frer is good tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys! 

Jelly, that is a positive test. Do you know if your HCG went back down to 0 after mc? If so, then you are preggers!

Bubbles, fx for you too!

I'll be waiting for more test photos from you two.:hugs:

Glad to see everyone posting ... wbee, Florida, Mum ...

I'm just waiting away. Tomorrow is my progesterone test to confirm I had a strong ovulation. At least it's something to break up the 2WW. After tomorrow, 7 more days until I can test at home, and 9 more days until blood test.


----------



## FindingKismet

MomWife said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been a while since I have been on this thread since I did not subscribe to it but now I made sure I did.
> 
> I am 16dpo with sensitive nipples since 12dpo. According to fertilityfriend af was due on Monday, but I am still sticking to the 28th. It would be great if I was pregnant! The only thing I am worried about is that when I conceive will asthma will bother me when the weather changes and I have to keep my blood pressure down. I will continue to make updates daily whether af came or not. I am going to test when I am very late. FX for everyone!!:hugs:

Momwife, your patience is amazing. How can you be 16dpo and not test???????


----------



## bubblebubble1

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Jelly, that is a positive test. Do you know if your HCG went back down to 0 after mc? If so, then you are preggers!
> 
> Bubbles, fx for you too!
> 
> I'll be waiting for more test photos from you two.:hugs:
> 
> Glad to see everyone posting ... wbee, Florida, Mum ...
> 
> I'm just waiting away. Tomorrow is my progesterone test to confirm I had a strong ovulation. At least it's something to break up the 2WW. After tomorrow, 7 more days until I can test at home, and 9 more days until blood test.

Hope the test tomorrow goes well :thumbup: x



FindingKismet said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been a while since I have been on this thread since I did not subscribe to it but now I made sure I did.
> 
> I am 16dpo with sensitive nipples since 12dpo. According to fertilityfriend af was due on Monday, but I am still sticking to the 28th. It would be great if I was pregnant! The only thing I am worried about is that when I conceive will asthma will bother me when the weather changes and I have to keep my blood pressure down. I will continue to make updates daily whether af came or not. I am going to test when I am very late. FX for everyone!!:hugs:
> 
> Momwife, your patience is amazing. How can you be 16dpo and not test???????Click to expand...

I agree :wacko: lol


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!

Just a quick update. AF showed her face. At least I can start over again. I am glad that I did not test since that would get my hopes up. It is hard to not to test but I surprised myself that I did not test. For now on I will try only to test when the AF date has came and passed. FX for the rest of you ladies! Well I am about to get my DD's ready for bed and get ready to watch Grey's Anatomy! That will make me feel better even though I have cramps. Chat with you ladies tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

I have another squinty one this morning. I did pee a lot though as drank a pint of water before I went to bed and it wasn't very dark. Would that affect it if lowish hcg at the moment anyways? The one I did yesterday to get that line had been held for two hours and wasn't as much there.
Got one test left, plan to do it tomorrow mid morning with 2nd or 3rd mu if I've held it long enough.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jelly tots

Mom wife, I'm glad you are ok about it. All the best of luck for this next new cycle. Hugs

Good luck for test finding

Mum hope your scan goes well

Here is the other pic I quickly took, I had to rush as was nearly late for getting to the train station
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mumtodogs

How's it going everyone? Jelly did u test again? Bubbles, what about you? Wbee, hope you're still feeling positive! Finding, in a buzzard way I bet it's good to split up the 2ww, Mom, fingers crossed for next month, Florida how you getting on? Sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm on my phone.

Well, I went for my scan and saw the most amazing sight of little bubs complete with heartbeat. I'm just over the moon!


----------



## floridamomma

omg mum I have been stalking all day waiting to see you post!! how many weeks are you? im so glad you saw the bubs!!! happy and health 8 more months!!!!


----------



## wbee

OMG I am SO sick of all the ads on this site. Like I can't even deal anymore. Ugh. Is it just me?

I have my work insurance all set up for Oct. 1! Exceptional coverage; $1,500 deductible then 100% coverage including fertility treatments and specialists. Nothing can stop up from this journey now <3

mum, I'm so happy for you!

Jelly, I don't really see anything on those sticks?


----------



## floridamomma

wbee wow! my insurance only covers minimal. im s happy for you. I cant wait for your bfp


----------



## wbee

Thanks! I can't wait either. I could realistically be (healthily) pregnant in the next couple months! After not having health insurance for 6 years (on state coverage at the moment from the previous pregnancy) this is pretty awesome!


----------



## floridamomma

congrats ahead of time! and your not the only one. if you mistakenly go over the ad it pops up and I do it EVERYTIME!!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks guys!! They don't date for another few weeks but said I look 8w+3, good to know as wasn't sure because AF never arrived! 

Wbee glad you've got awesome insurance, I bet it's a weight off your mind! Hoping for your BFP very soon!! The ads are stupid! There was one for months about what to pack in your maternity bag and it boiled my blood!!! X


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wbee that's fab news :) 

Jelly, I don't see anything :( I would say it wouldn't affect it that much, sorry Hun :(

Mumto that's amazing! I'm so so so so pleased for you, such great news to read :hugs: hears to a hh 9 months for you :happydance:

Mom sorry af got you

Florida :wave: how are you doing?

Did I miss anyone? Oh finding? Did you have a scan today?

I tested and bfn so assume it was a dodgy test as suspected! xx


----------



## floridamomma

im ok still worried even though I saw bub 2 weeks ago. thinking of not going to see ob until im 12 weeks


----------



## FindingKismet

Yay mumtodogs!! I am soooo happy for you.

Wbee, I am sooooo jealous about the insurance!!! Mine covers nothing fertility related at all. Now you're unstoppable!!

Hi to everyone ...

I had my progesterone checked today and it was over 36! So I'm reassured I had a strong ovulation and my progesterone level is sufficient to sustain a pregnancy. Basically it means there is still hope this cycle.

Other than that, I am just waiting as patiently as possible (ugh) and trying not to read into my bodily sensations. Just wait for the test. Just wait.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Glad progesterone looked good finding!! How long until you can test?

Bubbles sorry the BFP didn't come, has AF landed yet tho.

Florida, I understand your concerns, I'm sure all will be perfect.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly did you test again yet?


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Glad progesterone looked good finding!! How long until you can test?
> 
> Bubbles sorry the BFP didn't come, has AF landed yet tho.
> 
> Florida, I understand your concerns, I'm sure all will be perfect.

I have a blood test 10/7, but they said I can test at home on 10/5, which is 13dpiui. I'm trying to decide if I'll test a day earlier or not (12dpiui). What do you think?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh god don't ask me, I start testing from 7dpo sometimes, I'm far too patient!! Lol! I don't get bummed by BFN's at that stage tho, as I always believe you're in with a chance until AF comes. If you think it would be gutting to see a bfn then I'd advise against testing early. X


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey ladies, where are you? Every time I go to B&B, the first thread I look for is my Sticking Together girls.

So maybe I'm logging on too much on the weekend since I'm not at work ... but seems like there is no action here at the moment.

I have nothing new to report except we haven't applied for financing yet in case we need IVF, and today we started reading about our options. Turns out it is not just financing, it's treatment packages and the pricing differs. We will call tomorrow when they are open to find out more so we can hopefully make a decision about which company to use and which plan to purchase.


----------



## floridamomma

finding I hope you get bfp so there is no need!
mom sorry af got you!


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: 

Mum, no af yet, going to just see how this plays put, although in the back of my mind I know there's very little chance! (Edit, just poas and it was neg)

Finding, great news, I agree with mum, I test too early, there's no harm really is there ;)

Florida, how are you doing :hugs: 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

im ok. had a blowout fight with dh last night lol( what can I say the hormones are raging) and I finally told him how I feel and that I needed his support he's been working close to 60 hours a week. and he cried and told me he is scared too but he feels really good about the baby. so we are back in sync and I feel much better after getting it out. how is everyone feeling?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sometimes it takes that doesn't it to make things 'better' glad you feel more settled now. When is your next apt?

I'm ok, still debating over taking a break until Decembers cycle (I know it sounds daft but since having dd, with schools, I'm glad she will be nearly 5 when she starts, It would be sad to send another when they were 'just' 4 so would need to be born after September and with my high risk and them csec'ing me at 37/8 wks etc it would mean an august baby. Silly, but just like to plan ahead for these things. 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

I think it makes sense to wait. you have to plan ahead when you have other kids in the picture or they'll slip through the cracks and life will get crazy. and yes that talk just released the stress ive been feeling.my first apt is 10/14 ill be 10+6


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> im ok. had a blowout fight with dh last night lol( what can I say the hormones are raging) and I finally told him how I feel and that I needed his support he's been working close to 60 hours a week. and he cried and told me he is scared too but he feels really good about the baby. so we are back in sync and I feel much better after getting it out. how is everyone feeling?

Aw, those arguments can be painful but bring you back to love and understanding. You two sound sweet together. Glad you got it out and feel in sync again.

My 2WW seems like forever. I'm hoping work will help it go faster this week. Some good signs are high temps and my bbs feel a little funny. But I've had cycles where I had symptoms and they ended in BFN, so I'm holding back on any conclusions. No way to know for now.


----------



## MomWife

Communication always bring out what 2 people need to be talked about. I am glad that it worked out between you two. 

AF came on the 26 and it finally stopped today. I think af will be short now. I remember before BCP and while I was taking bcp, AF always lasted between 6-7 days, but more of 7 days. I just hope that AF will always be short. Can't wait to start over again. I am kind of anxious to conceive but I know it takes time. When I get to my TWW, I will not test until I am very late for AF.


----------



## floridamomma

thanks finding and mom! 
finding I hpe it goes by quickly and yu get bfp!
mom short af is always a good thing isn't it lol
AFM Had a scan today! baby measuring perfect at 8 weeks2 days hb of 163! I think we have our rainbow!!! we made it past both previous mc!!!


----------



## wbee

Finding, your temps look really good! I would test on 11 DPO if I were you :D . I wish you so very much luck.

Bubbles, I think taking some time off would be a wonderful idea. After deciding to take this cycle off (or rather, NTNP sort of thing) I feel so much better. And it's like me an OH have reconnected and recaptured why we are working so hard to have a family. I hope you have a similar experience with putting it off :) .

Mum, I'm glad your little babe is looking well.

Florida, I'm glad you were able to get that stuff off your chest with your hubs. I'm sure it feels so much better now.

MomW, I'm sorry af came. 

Am I forgetting anyone? If so, I am sorry. I'm doing well here. Nothing to report. I haven't heard from my docs re: the blood testing, so I am going to call and make an appt. I want to make sure I can get in before Oct. 22nd (the "official" date I can start medically trying) because my period should arrive around then and I want to get the ball rolling with clomid or whatever she might suggest. Since my doc is "only" and OBGYN specializing in fertility, I might go out and find an RE since I have the insurance coverage now. Though, currently we might wait on that until January because with our deductible, it would make a lot more sense (since there are only 3 months left and it would start over in January). This is the second cycle where I decided to not try and it feels really refreshing and I definitely needed it. It's also a HUGE stress relief that it's not my fault I'm not pregnant, that there are actual medical roadblocks. Some how that just makes it easier.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks Florida and wbee :) 

I agree wbee, it's easier to kow there is a problem, although saying that with the pcos I do feel more to blame, but with oh's genetic issue it evens it out iykwim!

Florida, great news about your scan

xx


----------



## FindingKismet

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Florida!

I'm so happy for you and mumtodogs.

You give me hope!!

I feel like I have a fertilized egg that wants to implant. I just don't know if it will succeed.


----------



## wbee

Florida, I missed your post somehow. I'm SO SO happy for you!

Well, just got off the phone with the doctor. All the blood tests I had done to confirm/deny that I have PCOS came back normal. As in, it couldn't be more perfect. That honestly SUCKS. I have no idea what that really means, but I do not have PCOS just a bunch of cysts. And my official date to start medically trying is November 24th. I was a month off, which also sucks. So more waiting. Still taking this cycle off as I planned, but ugh. It might not be a big wrench, but darn it, another month feels SO far away. And a coworker of mine used to see my doc (and loved her) and said her insurance didn't cover her, which would be my work insurance. I really hope that isn't true. My insurance agent said that it covers all providers except through a certain hospital, which she is not through. I really hope my coworker is wrong because I love her very much and want to work with her.

So, once again, my body is a mystery. Perfectly normal in every way. Ugh.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Sorry I've not been on here guys, just crazy busy!!

Wbee, that's crap re not finding anything, but that's one more thing crossed off, which means you're a step closer x 

Finding, got everything crossed for you!

Anyone heard from Jelly?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh wbee how frustrating, good news for the no pcos but no wonder you are annoyed. 

:wave: to you all

Well, for me, af was due yesterday/today, started getting what I thought was the start last night so put a pad on, and all I've had is weird spotting. Nothing on the pad just when I wipe. So weird! No idea what's going on there! (14 DPO today)


----------



## jelly tots

Morning everyone, sorry not been on in a while its month end so crazy busy as having to bring work home, plus developed a water infection so doing everything to ease that. At dr today so getting anti-b's for infection and will ask what I need to do re +ve & -ve tests I keep getting. Don't think I'm pregnant as they aren't getting darker like they should I think since Friday they have been proper negative. Bit annoying its all dragging out as husbandface is going away for a week on 21st and then back for two before going away again for 3. Although i did an opk For something else to pee on and it was positive on monday. It was a bit lighter tues and yesterday didn't bother to test as was going every 20 mins. Did one this morning though for kicks, have attached a pic of this mornings, did an ic too.

Hope everyone else is okay,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jelly tots

Been to dr and she said to wait another two weeks and test again, if a weak positive will do tests and scan. She said more than likely its just the hormone taking its time but by my symptoms sounds like I should be back to normal soon.
Had lots of clear cm the last day or so, so to make sure we catch all chances will pounce on oh tonight, it is our anniversary so at least I have an excuse lol.
Hope you're all okay x


----------



## bubblebubble1

It's horrible being in limbo isn't it :/ really hope you get a clear outcome soon. 

Good luck tonight ;)


----------



## FindingKismet

Happy Anniversary, Jelly!

Bubble, hope you get BFP instead of AF.

Hi everyone else.:flower:

I couldn't resist, so tested today 11dpiui. Negative. It's still early though, so holding out hope. I just wish my bbs were sore or I had some ib. At this point I just don't know either way. It's killing me.


----------



## 5drops

3 dpo. Trying not to hint about it. Been having cramping in my ovaries. :wacko:


----------



## 5drops

:thumbup:Hoping the best for everyone.


----------



## 5drops

You sound pregnant to me!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## FindingKismet

Welcome, 5drops.

Hi everyone. DH and I had a huge fight tonight. I am beyond angry and so is he. So painful. Sometimes life seems so hard.

Got BFN yesterday and today. Trying to hold out hope for this cycle and in general. Feeling discouraged and sad.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh finding, sorry to hear you and DH have rowed! I think ttc can be such a stressful time, and you're nearly at an important date with testing. I hope you guys have made up. Please look after yourself! 

When is it you test 'properly'? 

Welcome 5drops!!

Bubbles did AF show yet?

Jelly, you have to wait another 2 weeks? I understand that it could be hormones, but I haven't heard of getting bfn after mc, then BFP, then back again!!

Wbee, how you getting on? I hope your insurance covers everything and the lady from work is mistaken! 

Florida, how are you doing?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm on my phone and it's 6am!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Oh finding, sorry to hear you and DH have rowed! I think ttc can be such a stressful time, and you're nearly at an important date with testing. I hope you guys have made up. Please look after yourself!
> 
> When is it you test 'properly'?

I have a blood test on Monday. But it's negative this morning, the day they told me to test at home.


----------



## floridamomma

We bd this am and had some pain after for a few hours and spotting about 5 hours later. It was light pink and just a few spots then pin sized drops now nothing. Midwife said it's more then likely because of bd. Still a little nervous


----------



## 5drops

Thank you mum2dogs. To the other member I pray things gets better with you and your hubby.






Mumtodogs said:


> Oh finding, sorry to hear you and DH have rowed! I think ttc can be such a stressful time, and you're nearly at an important date with testing. I hope you guys have made up. Please look after yourself!
> 
> When is it you test 'properly'?
> 
> Welcome 5drops!!
> 
> Bubbles did AF show yet?
> 
> Jelly, you have to wait another 2 weeks? I understand that it could be hormones, but I haven't heard of getting bfn after mc, then BFP, then back again!!
> 
> Wbee, how you getting on? I hope your insurance covers everything and the lady from work is mistaken!
> 
> Florida, how are you doing?
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm on my phone and it's 6am!!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding I hope you get fab news today. X


----------



## jelly tots

Finding, I've got my fingers crossed you get good news from the bloods. Sorry to hear you both have had a row but it will blow over, it's such a stressful time and can really take its toll. The last few weeks we've been doing the same. Mainly because its soo frustrating.

Florida, I hope you are okay. It does sound like just because of bd, and just irritated the cervix.

Welcome 5drops

Yep mum I have to wait even longer :/ I'm getting quite hacked off with this cycle tbh. Been feeling almost car sick the last few days and started having pains across my tummy, but we went out Saturday night to celebrate so got tipsy and rather adventurous iykwim so could be just cos of that. Still got darker bbs although more noticeable, but that might not even be a sign anymore. I found a new site called ovufriend and input all my data onto it for this cycle, it put me as 3dpo yesterday but this mornings temp cancelled that out. Cos I snore and get up so early it seems my weekday morning temps are all lower whereas cos I have a few hours lie in on a weekend it pushes them up. Think ill test again on Saturday and see what happens. It's really confusing getting a positive test the other week again after so many negatives. Unless it was a very convincing evap. But then I'm confused with my opk as got a positive weds/thurs last week and got another positive Friday and yesterday. Although yesterday's was darker than the first two. No sign of af coming though, at the moment I'm just hoping that shows up properly so at least I know everything is getting back to normal.

Anyways how are you mum?


----------



## wbee

UGH I'm so pissed at my body. Or my apps. Both my apps are saying I ovulated 3 days ago, on CD 13. That is UNHEARD of for me. And lately I've been ovulating on CD 16-21. I very much missed my window if this is true, which isn't the big deal. The biggest deal is now this screws up my fertility stuff. I was to start fertility treatments after Nov 24th, which was OK cuz my period was due around the 23rd.. well now it's due the 19th and that doesn't work at all.

I'm 99.9% sure my apps are wrong and are just saying I ovulated because of the "elevated" temps, which aren't really elevated I just had a super low temp on CD 12. My temp today was 97.18, which is a normal PRE ovulatory temp for me. I really hope my app is wrong. Any other month this would have been acceptable.

I'm going to dicard that temp and continue with OPKs (which are only starting to darken, plus ovarian pressure indicative of impending ovulation started today) and hope it's wrong.


----------



## floridamomma

had some more bleeding yesterday little one has no hb. we are crushed but now that we have had three maybe we will get some answers


----------



## wbee

Oh Florida, I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope you and your doctors can figure out some answers.


My apps were wrong. Ridiculously positive OPK just now with pretty dilute urine (been drinking at least a gallon per day). Hurrah! Sex yesterday, day before, and hopefully tonight (if hubs can stay up.. he works 7-3pm and I work 3-11pm). Tomorrow is CD 17, which I'm assuming I'll ovulate one.. which is 3 full days earlier than last cycle. I'm pretty sure I was screwing myself with those supplements.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Florida I'm so sorry to hear that!!! I thought you had already seen the heartbeat? My heart goes out to you. 

Wbee, your apps are playing with your head!! Trust your opk's and your body, my app said on my last cycle I didn't ovulate but obviously I did!!


----------



## 5drops

So sorry to hear of your loss Florida. Thank you jelly tots.


----------



## jelly tots

Florida I'm so very sorry, huge hugs

Wbee just ignore them, I'm having the same problem with mine. I've had 5 days of positive opk and finally got my negative yesterday (well i hope i did as was a weak coloured sample) so know I ov'd over the weekend but the apps keep changing it (although that's likely because of my weekend temps being a bit higher than usual due to a lie in. No way on gods earth I'm waking up at 5:40 on a Saturday just to take my temp.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey Jelly, sorry your body is also playing tricks on you!! X


----------



## FindingKismet

Florida, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you.

I am (drumroll) NOT pregnant. Negative blood test confirmed it yesterday. I stopped the progesterone and will get AF in a few days.

We started the process of getting $ for IVF. I'm so frustrated though because even with a loan we will probably only be able to do one IVF. Doesn't seem enough when you hear of so many people getting their baby on the second, third, or more try.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh finding, sorry this cycle didn't work out for you, that unbelievably sucks!!! 

Allow yourself to be pissed off!! Your entitled to it. 

Sending you cyber cuddles!!!


----------



## floridamomma

I saw hb twice and finally let myself get excited, I finally stpped crying but am pissed because the new ob I was supposed to see thinks itm ay be a simple as a progesterone issue and im just like are you serious? I lost 3 babies because you guys wouldn't give me a fucking blood test. ill probably be mia for a couple days. everything is still happening I havent actually lost the baby yet and the pain is getting pretty extreme now and they want me to put the tissue in a container. im just so hurt yes ill put my 9 week old fetus in a fucking Tupperware container and bring it in like leftovers


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh my god Florida, that's terrible!! It does make you wonder why you have to go through 3 before they'll do something as easy and cheap as a blood test. 
So so so sorry you're going through this, it all just seams so unfair. X


----------



## wbee

Didn't ovulate yesterday, still having dull, aching pressure so I'm assuming it will happen today/tonight. That seems to be my trend, ovulation the day after a LH surge. What's strange is it's all on my left side, which hardly happens. I don't know if I always ovulate from the right, but that's where I always feel is except a couple times. Either way, I'm hoping for a super healthy egg and super strong sperm! I'm not sure we'll be able to BD tonight, unfortunately. Has me a bit stressed out, as today would be a good day as well (though, I know the actual ovulation day isn't important.. but if I don't ovulate until tomorrow it'll stress me out). Tomorrow we'll be able to no problem at least. What's strange is there is hardly any CM at all and my cervix is between firm and soft. It was HSO the other day, but seems to firm up just before ovulation. Don't get that.

Jelly, I wake up at 6am every morning, no matter what. I missed a few this month, but normally I don't. I'm nuts, I know :laugh2: .


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> I saw hb twice and finally let myself get excited, I finally stpped crying but am pissed because the new ob I was supposed to see thinks itm ay be a simple as a progesterone issue and im just like are you serious? I lost 3 babies because you guys wouldn't give me a fucking blood test. ill probably be mia for a couple days. everything is still happening I havent actually lost the baby yet and the pain is getting pretty extreme now and they want me to put the tissue in a container. im just so hurt yes ill put my 9 week old fetus in a fucking Tupperware container and bring it in like leftovers

Florida, I am surrounding you with love. I wish you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Florida, I was so shocked and saddened to hear of your loss. I'm just not finding the right words...there probably are none. I just want you to know I'm praying for you as you have to go through this heartbreaking time.


----------



## jelly tots

Oh my Florida that's shocking, do take care of yourself and hope you are not in too much pain x


Wbee fingers crossed this is a good one this month if from the other side, I've noticed I tend to get it more on the right too.

Finding I'm totally gutted for you, I had really hoped it would it this month. Everything was looking so good.

My temps have started going up today so hoping that's a good sign. I'm ignoring the weekend temps as they are masking how high they should really be if at all but still getting -ve opk so officially in tww now (I blimmin hope)


----------



## 5drops

Florida so sorry. I went I. Today due to cramping, backache, and chest pain. Only find out I didn't ovulate on right side and had a cyst rupture on left side. Drew progesterone levels. They think I may have PCOS. Felt sad earlier. But I will continue to have faith in God and pray. I may have been knocked down, but I am not out!


----------



## 5drops

Sorry for typos was eating while typing. I am believing not PCOS. So waiting for my phone call from dr.


----------



## floridamomma

I went to my new ob today they ended up having to pull the remainder of the fetal tissue out of my cervix which was 1 cm dilated. this was the mosr painful expirence I have ever had in my life. im not sure if they are sending it off for testing but I think so. I was given cytotech which I wont have until tmrrow and then a pain pill and abt because she said my cervix is extremely tender which could indicate infection and would hurt future fertility. I am really dwn and everyone is like well take time off and try again god will make it happen. I am sad to say that with this being the worst mc yet I want testing to ensure im healthy but am doubting if I want to attempt to become pregnant again. I just think my husband my family and his will hate me


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hate you?! Absolutely not...why would anyone hate you for something you have no control over? You are a strong woman Florida. You can tell that through your posts. You will make the best decision for you and your DH when it's time to move in that direction. And that may take some time as you are in the throws of, likely, one of the worst experiences of your life. I'm sure there will be brighter days ahead, but it's not something you can see yet within the black clouds of pain you are experiencing now. I continue to pray for your healing!


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> I went to my new ob today they ended up having to pull the remainder of the fetal tissue out of my cervix which was 1 cm dilated. this was the mosr painful expirence I have ever had in my life. im not sure if they are sending it off for testing but I think so. I was given cytotech which I wont have until tmrrow and then a pain pill and abt because she said my cervix is extremely tender which could indicate infection and would hurt future fertility. I am really dwn and everyone is like well take time off and try again god will make it happen. I am sad to say that with this being the worst mc yet I want testing to ensure im healthy but am doubting if I want to attempt to become pregnant again. I just think my husband my family and his will hate me

Be gentle and loving to yourself right now. Take all the time you need to process what has happened and to heal physically and emotionally. When the time comes, it's a very personal decision whether or not to try to get pregnant ... one that really only involves you, your husband and your doctor. I understand the family pressure, believe me! You can't please everyone. But in the end you can have peace in choosing what is right for you and your body, spirit, marriage, and life. Maybe you're done trying. Or maybe you'll realize you want to try again. Or maybe your doctor will be able to tell you more information that helps you decide. No matter what you do, you'll be loved.


----------



## FindingKismet

Today is Day 1 of a new cycle. We decided to do IVF next cycle so we can do one more last-ditch effort at IUI first. Then if it works, we won't need the expensive IVF loan! But we can't put off IVF any longer than that due to my age. 

My Dr doesn't recommend the third IUI, but she understands our decision is based on finances. If I could, I would have done as many IVFs as it took from the beginning and I'd probably be pregnant by now!

Anyway, I'm excited that we have a plan. I just don't know what we will do if the third IUI and first IVF don't work. Or if they work but I miscarry. Guess all I can do is put one foot in front of the other. As they say, you can cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## wbee

Kismet, I'm excited for you <3

I don't think I ovulated this cycle. Or I did actually ovulate 6 days ago, which wouldn't match up with everything else. I think my body tried to ovulate, had the CM, pos OPK, cramps, etc but didn't actually succeed? I've never had an anovulatory cycle before, but with all the stuff I've thrown at my body, stress included, it wouldn't be unusual if I did. I'm not upset by it except for the fact that I'm not sure when my period will be due. I am very clearly past ovulation if it did occur, but my temps are what is throwing me off. It doesn't look like my normal post ovulation rise, etc. Oh well. Just hope my period arrives around the 23rd like scheduled.


----------



## jelly tots

Finding that's great you anew so positive and have everything planned out. You never know could be third time lucky.

Wbee hope it all figures itself out

Florida do take care of yourself. Unfortunately I know how horrendous that was for you having experienced an examination during mc myself. Huge hugs and take all the time you need to recover

I'm not sure what's going on. Cm had seemed to have kinda gone from Monday but appeared back yesterday to the degree there was a lot when I wiped. Did an opk to see if maybe I didn't ov over the weekend and was trying again but was a very definite negative. Had some crampy af type feelings yesterday for about half an hour which made me go on knicker watch for the rest of the day but nothing still. I'm currently ignoring my temps as they are messed up with the last few nights of broken/little sleep. My temps are always lower when that happens. Going to hold out til next Wednesday to test again and make sure it is a defo negative for the doctor as she said to test again after two weeks.
I kinda just want af to show up now.


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: everyone

Sorry I've been away, hubs and dd have had 'man flu' so had to play nurse :( surprised I didn't get it though!!

Florida I am so so sorry to hear what happened. Thinking of you and sending :hugs: :cry:

Finding, so frustrating :( love the new plan, really hope the last ditch effort is successful and you don't need the loan :)

Mumto, how are you doing?

Jelly, it's frustrating not knowing isn't it, :( it's so odd.

Wbee, I hate those cycles where you have no idea what's going on! And especially the thought that you missed your chance. It's gutting knowing you have to wait. Hope o is just late. No you get a chance :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Nothing much from me, af did come, and now I'm waiting to o sometime next week, hope I get some strong pains this time so I can quickly get to dtd lol

Sending lots of :hugs: to those who need them and :dust: to you all for this cycle xx


----------



## wbee

Jelly, how frustrating your body is right now!

bubbles, I'm glad you didn't get the flu :)

So looks like I did ovulate. Ovufriend has it set to the 8th now, which I figured once I saw this morning's temp. Which means, except the day of ovulation, we had perfect timing. And bd on ovulation day is the least effective anyway, so this cycle was actually timed perfectly. All 3 days before hand we bd'ed. Yesterday I was feeling horribly nauseated due to two different smells, which just made me laugh. Obviously it's not a pregnancy sign but actually a sign of higher progesterone for me. So note to self: nausea is not a symptom :laugh2:


----------



## jelly tots

Did an opk with smu this morning as temp shot up, it was nearly a +ve so maybe I didn't ov last weekend. Had some spotting today aswell, it was light pink. Had watery cm since Thursday after it drying up a bit from last weekend. What do you guys think? I've not dtd since Sunday, should we make sure we do tonight?


Update : I didn't actually have spotting today, turns out I've grazed very close to with some new uncomfortable pants. Also cm is more lotiony than watery but lots of it


----------



## MomWife

florida, I am so sorry that you are going through this. Just take it one day at a time.:hugs::hugs: 

I had a job interview on Thursday for a preschool aid and the interview went well, the lady said the job is mines, but I have to wait until HR call me so I can take the background check and drug testing. I know is not the healthcare field, but this is a starting point since I will have some sort of job experience. I have tons of educational experience but not any recent job experience. I will only be working 2 hrs a day which is nothing but it is something I can put on my resume so the employers in the healthcare field se that I have been working. The lady that interviewed me said that if I do very well my pay may go up and my hours or that I can move up to a different position such as an administrative position since I have educational background in administrative. 

I am 5dpo today, I still think I missed this month since I O on CD 13 and me and dh did not BD. Well there is always next month!

How are you ladies doing so far?? Any new symptoms? The only symptom I had was I was extremly thirsty yesterday which I think is normal. Good luck ladies!!:flower:


----------



## wbee

Momwife, looks like you BD the day before ovulation, which is more effective than the day of, so def not out. Awesome news on the job!

This cycle seems to be the healthiest yet. My body does much better without those supplements. My temp is the highest ever and I'm 5 dpo right now. Even if it's a bust, I'm happy to see my cycle looks great


----------



## 5drops

Progesterone levels show I did ovulate. Period suppose to start today. Did not show. But BFN. Maybe will be late due to clomid any advice?


----------



## jelly tots

That's fab news momwife, looks like you did dtd in time, fx!

Looking good wbee, fab that your cycle is sorting itself out.

5drops no idea about clomid but I'm sure someone will answer you soon.

Ff & ovufriend both put me as 3dpo today, think I'm out though as was too long ago when we last dtd. We didn't this weekend either as just been drained ( and Husbandface was too drunk after the dining in night on Friday). Bit to be honest getting my cycle back to normal would be a good thing right now


----------



## FindingKismet

I just wanted to wake up our thread, since it's been a few days since anyone posted.

How is everyone?

I'm waiting for my CD12 scan to see if we'll be doing IUI this cycle. Finished my clomid.

I've started supplements, acupuncture, and healthier choices in prep for IVF. RE also put me on thyroid medication since it's a little higher than ideal.

Yesterday RE told me my FSH has gone up and this could mean I won't have good eggs for IUI/IVF. She said it's time to consider an egg donor.

How do you feel about egg donor vs. adoption?


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: everyone. 

Thanks wbee :) 

Glad things are falling in to place for preparation finding. My friend is considering this too, I think egg donar is nice in the sense you get to experience pregnancy but adoption is rewarding isn't it. Just depends on which you need. 

Just eating for o day. Not doing very well with Dtd this month either as I've felt so sick this week. Hoping to try tonight, we'll see :shrug: Xx


----------



## jelly tots

Finding my friend who has fertility problems was discovered to have an under active thyroid, once she was on meds she managed to conceive. She was obviously still undergoing treatment of some description (I cannot remember which stage) but it helped so fx it has the same effect. In regards to egg donor and adoption I think they are both good things and is all down to personal preference. If I were in your situation and couldn't afford ivf I would defo consider both.

Bubble hope you manage to catch that eggy

I'm currently on approx 11 dpo, ff and ovufriend has me a few days ahead but that is due to elevated temps over the weekend as got up later that weekend. The weekend just gone was more accurate. Think I'm going to wait until the end of next week for af to be sure. I personally don't think it's happened this time though


----------



## jelly tots

af finally showed up today, onto the next cycle...


----------



## wbee

Jelly, at least now you can start fresh and hopefully things won't be confusing this time!

I'm on CD 29, 11-12 dpo and got a bfn this morning and i'm pretty sure my cervix is opening for af. I only tested because it was 2 days after a temp dip and if it was implantation, I'd have gotten a positive today. Oh well.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am 12DPO and AF is due between the 24th-28th. I have not had any symptoms as of yet. I am trying my best not to symptom spot since that could be very stressful. Went to see my asthma nurse on Thursday, took breathing tests and she told me that my lungs are inflammed.:growlmad: She wrote me a prescription for advair which I take but it will be more steroid medication in it. She said hopefully in December when I see her again she can put me back on my normal dosage since I am TTC. 

I hate having asthma. Last year it started acting up out of the clear blue (didn't have no breathing problems before)since I was walking my daughters to school and picking them up but the school is only across the street. The last time I had an asthma flare up was back in 2006. I think it was because I had to stand out in the cold to wait until my daughters come out since they were letting them out at different times and of course at least 15 minutes late. Hopefully this year I will not have any problems whatsosver. This time I will wait in the school to pick them up. Now the school changed where the students be picked up which is now at the back of the school. I just don't want to be hospitalized for a week again.:growlmad: I apologize if this is tooo long. 
FX for you ladies!!:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## floridamomma

Hi everyone hope everyone is doing well. Went to regular dr since I was having severe headaches since being on cytotech doxycycline and naproxen. Stopped last Wednesday and started getting crippling headaches this weekend. My dr said my thyroid feels a little swollen so in having a CBC cmp and tsh done tomorrow. My thyroid was fine in June so I'm just a little anxious. I had a complete abdominal us done Friday waiting on results. Also am supposed to get a ct scan done due to headaches. I'm a little nervous. Anyone had swollen thyroid and all fine?


----------



## jelly tots

wbee looking at your signature it looks like af turned up for you too. heres for the next cycle to bring us good luck.

momwife, hope af stays away for you. sorry to hear your asthma is playing up. i used to suffer terribly from attacks when i was in my late teens. havent had an attack in about 6 years now luckily. been on steriod tablets after a few attacks in a short space of time but never long term, only had the brown preventer low dose steriod inhaler. hope yours eases off, i know how you feel about the winter coldness, surely the school wont have a problem with you waiting inside if you just speak to the headteacher. i found wearing a scarf over my mouth helpful just to take the edge off, not necessarily a big thick winter one but like one of those pretty floaty ones.

hope youre okay florida, i have an underactive thyroid but ive never noticed it being swollen or anything. ive had bad headaches previously and had a ct scan, nothing to be worried about as they are normally the do-nut scanners so not claustrophobic like the mri i had. hope it amounts to nothing and its a treatable cause like you need glasses or something. could well be tablets you are taking, can take a few weeks for it to completely flush out of your system so could be whiy you still have them.


----------



## wbee

Yeah, af showed up for me. Strangely, this is the shortest LP ever at 11-12 days (I don't know if I started bleeding yesterday or today due to just sticking a tampon in when spotting increased). Unfortunately, my insurance fell through. It doesn't cover anything I need it to, so I cancelled. Oh well.

So this month I'm trying soy isoflavones, since that is very near clomid in effects. I really hope it works. Will be starting 120mg today before bed until CD 6


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey guys, I'm so sorry I have been AWOL. I had a little wobble with my confidence with everything and went Dr Google mad!

Going to read over all the posts and catch up where everybody is!!!


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies, AF showed up today. I am glad I did not test! Well on to the next month. jelly tots, I just bought 2 scarfs today so I think that will help. I will make sure I will bundle up at all times. LOL! Keeping my FX that I will have no asthma flare ups. I hope all you ladies are doing ok. FX for BFP in this thread soon!:hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Just seen that you've had another scan mum hope everything is okay.

Looks like the three of us will be testing around the same-ish time, although no idea how long my cycle will be. 
The bleeding was quite heavy for the first two days but wasn't like it is usually. I had lots of watery bright red. Not thicker darker red with small clot like before. Is this just because of the mmc clearing everything out? 

Wbee hope the soy helps


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? I think AF will stop tomorrow which is great! I don't want to ever go 7 days again. Jelly, my sister went through the same thing as you with her mmc. How are you doing today? :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

well af lasted the standard 5 days so thats good going so far. feeling rather run down the last few days so might still be a bit iron deficient. think i might take b12 supplement aswell this month to see if that helps. ive had a few ulcers constantly the last few months which can be because of b12 and also seen somewhere it can affect early pregnancy.
just to wait for ov again now so going to keep temping and dtd with hubster now hes back off one course. thinking if we dtd at least every couple days and then every other day closer to af before he goes away we should have it fairly well covered.

hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Mumtodogs

Well scan went really well, everything looks good and normal and I got my due date sorted. Turns out I o'vd 10 days after the cycles BFP that never progressed!! So glad that we just DTD every other day all month long otherwise I prob would have missed this little bean! 

Glad to hear every bodies cycles are returning to normal, we've had some freaky cycles between us over the last 4-5 months!! 

Big hugs guys, and apologies for being AWOL!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Well scan went really well, everything looks good and normal and I got my due date sorted. Turns out I o'vd 10 days after the cycles BFP that never progressed!! So glad that we just DTD every other day all month long otherwise I prob would have missed this little bean!
> 
> Glad to hear every bodies cycles are returning to normal, we've had some freaky cycles between us over the last 4-5 months!!
> 
> Big hugs guys, and apologies for being AWOL!

Yay, mumtodogs! So happy to hear the scan went well.


----------



## jelly tots

That's fabulous mum, hope you now have the most boring 6 months left


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies. I skipped an apt today I really should have went but they refused to discuss any tests so I couldn't bear it. I was told to wait 3 months before trying again and don't know if I can even imagine going through all this again. all my standard cbc and such came back ok. my sister is demanding I throw her baby shower. I found out the baby died the day of her gender reveal which I threw. I just feel like she could wait a few more weeks before putting such a task on me. it hard to watch her stomach grow thinking mine never will. my husband wants to keep trying. idk how are you ladies? everyone ok? how are the cycles coming and mum hows the bean?


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies. I skipped an apt today I really should have went but they refused to discuss any tests so I couldn't bear it. I was told to wait 3 months before trying again and don't know if I can even imagine going through all this again. all my standard cbc and such came back ok. my sister is demanding I throw her baby shower. I found out the baby died the day of her gender reveal which I threw. I just feel like she could wait a few more weeks before putting such a task on me. it hard to watch her stomach grow thinking mine never will. my husband wants to keep trying. idk how are you ladies? everyone ok? how are the cycles coming and mum hows the bean?

Hey Florida, if you go to a good FS, they will probably be able to help you. Sounds like your current Dr/office is not giving you the attention and care you need.


----------



## floridamomma

There really don't care to discuss it. How is everything? Are you going to do ivf?


----------



## FindingKismet

floridamomma said:


> There really don't care to discuss it. How is everything? Are you going to do ivf?

Hoping this 3rd IUI cycle did the trick. Will find out in a week. Otherwise, yes it's on to IVF.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Fingers crossed for you finding! 

Florida I totally think you should get a doctor who discusses all your options, even if you don't want to use them


----------



## floridamomma

Finding I hope iui takes and you get a super sticky bean!! Wouldn't that be a wonderful early Christmas present ! Fx 
Mum I think I am I mean I definitely want to try again but it's discouraging because the ob specialist says it's probably my husband who's the problem and that's final.


----------



## jelly tots

That's just pants Florida, hope you find someone more understanding. Even if it is your oh there are still options you can take.

Finding fx it's a case of third time lucky. You would even get a scan to check everything is okay in time for Christmas 

I'm just waiting to ov. Started dtd last week so can have a head start this month and have a better chance. Forgot to temp the last two days so that's a bit annoying. Got a few opk so might start those tonight when I get in.


----------



## FindingKismet

Thanks guys! I love the support we give each other. You're right, Florida and Jelly, it would be an amazing Christmas if I were pregnant.

I'm doing it again: getting my hopes up. I can't help it! I keep feeling this burny poky sensation, like there is a little embryo trying to latch on. Oh please universe! Please let this be the one. I am going to test tomorrow even though it's probably too early (11dpiui).


----------



## Katie Potatie

Good luck Kismet! I'm not on this thread, but I pull for you each cycle. Just wanted you to know!


----------



## floridamomma

hope is all that keeps us going sometimes!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Florida, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Good luck finding, I hope this is the month for you!! 

Jelly, happy BDing!! X 

How's everyone else doing? Bubbles? Wbee? X


----------



## floridamomma

I'm actually ok. Waiting for af hope I don't get pregnant before. Who am I kidding they would be a little awesome lol. I have dr appt Thursday so that's something to look forward to and hubby has a appt with his dr hopefully to get test done tomorrow. I am ok I'm still sad a lot but ok. How's everyone else we haven't had a check in in a while?


----------



## Katie Potatie

floridamomma said:


> I'm actually ok. Waiting for af hope I don't get pregnant before. Who am I kidding they would be a little awesome lol. I have dr appt Thursday so that's something to look forward to and hubby has a appt with his dr hopefully to get test done tomorrow. I am ok I'm still sad a lot but ok. How's everyone else we haven't had a check in in a while?

Glad to hear you are starting to feel a little better and are headed toward your next steps. I didn't want to see you give up! Glad both you and DH have doctor appointments to help you get to that rainbow. :)


----------



## jelly tots

Why are husbands so flipping irritating! Anyways I'm sure I still have time to catch, had some twinges on the right side yesterday but still got lots of watery type cm (I don't get ewcm) been doing opk the last two nights and they weren't positive or even close to (were about half as dark as control line) so hopefully will be in the next few days as my temp went up a bit this morning. Will just have to make sure I manage to pounce on him as last time he finished was thirsday & Friday as he was too drunk Saturday and Sunday. Just got the feeling it's not meant to be this month. So many things aren't in our favour right now as he goes away for three weeks on Sunday 

Glad you are feeling more positive Florida

Nice to see you again mum


----------



## floridamomma

Husbands dr said since we are able to fertilize aperm and get pregnant he isn't the issue. No testing or anything done or recommended for him. I'm waiting at the ob office now maybe they will have some answers for me


----------



## Katie Potatie

Florida that's great about you DH..that's half the battle. Let us know how your doctors appt turns out. It may be something as simple as needing some progesterone, etc. GL!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Well that's half the recipe ok Florida! And you already have a child if I'm remembering right? So hopefully no big shocks there too, hope it's just a matter of time. X 

Finding, how did the testing go? 

Jelly, Hopefully you will have caught the bean!!! X


----------



## FindingKismet

Mumtodogs said:


> Well that's half the recipe ok Florida! And you already have a child if I'm remembering right? So hopefully no big shocks there too, hope it's just a matter of time. X
> 
> Finding, how did the testing go?
> 
> Jelly, Hopefully you will have caught the bean!!! X

The tests are negative. I had a breakdown at acupuncture today, silently sobbing. Blood test tomorrow, but it's almost certain I am not pregnant. Again.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh finding, I'm so sorry. Allow yourself the breakdOwns, we all need them. I really want sticky Bfp's for all you guys. X x cyber cuddle.


----------



## floridamomma

Oh finding I'm so sorry Hun. Massive hugs your way. Breakdowns are good sometimes. We need to release some of the things we go through


----------



## floridamomma

Afm the dr said its unlikely but has tested me for the standard 3billion things for rmc. I had genetics testing blood clotting testing lupus testing and she was going to a hysteroscopy of my uterus when I have af. I'm afraid I might have gotten pregnant because we haven't used condoms though we have only done it a few times.but she said no pregnancy before January and she thinks everything is fine just as soon as I get pregnant I more thank likely need progesterone


----------



## jelly tots

Oh finding I am so sorry for you guys, huge hugs

Florida glad your doctor is doing tests etc and trying their best to help. Also good if they think progesterone will help next time. 

Think I'm about to ov tonight, did an opk and its the darkest line I've ever got. It was darker than the control line instantly but also had all manner of cramps and backache today. So is that a good sign?


----------



## floridamomma

Jelly sounds like you guys should bd tonight and tomorrow maybe the next day too!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Get your BD'ing on jelly, that sounds awesome!!! X


----------



## jelly tots

Didn't get to bd last night as hubster has been ill, got interrupted by monkey this morning so looks like we might not be able to cover it. Last time we dtd was Wednesday, he's feeling a bit better tonight so fx we get to. Hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## wbee

Jelly, looks like you didn't ovulate yet? I hope you are able to catch it!

Mum, hows baby?

Florida, I hope you are able to get some answers.

Me, I'm just in the tww. Yay for that. I am 4 DPO right now, so no signs or symptoms to spot quite yet. Tom is super hopeful and excited for this cycle. Usually he's pretty blase about it, probably to save his own sanity. With my having taken the soy, I think both of us are just more hopeful than usual. He's convinced we'll have twins when I fall pregnant :laugh2: .


----------



## jelly tots

We didn't dtd all weekend as hubster was ill so looks like we've missed it, so pissed off. 

Hope your tww goes quickly


----------



## floridamomma

Jelly I'm sorry did you guys sneak it in at all before because I've gotten regnant and we hadn't bd on a few days and today could still be a possibility too
Ever fx I hope you do and twins would be fun at least to watch you have them lol too much work for me lol
Well af is started up today so my first cycle post mc is here. On said no babies until January but we are free to start as soon as it's here and she will get me in right away to start progesterone which is what she believed the issue is. She is actually turning out to be an awesome dr


----------



## jelly tots

Well we did have sex but he didn't finish because felt too bad. So Wednesday was the last complete event, but then Thursday and Saturday was close but no cigar.
So don't think have much of a chance unless I ov'd Friday. Thursday/Friday I had crampy feelings. Then the last two days I've felt nauseous at times and had weird feelings so defo must have ov'd as only get these symptoms when counting dpo. My temps the few days before my strong +ve opk were out as took them after I had gotten up and been to the loo. Thought maybe it was better taking a temp than not at all. Think I'm going to wait until the end of next week and see if af turns up. If it doesn't during the week after I'll do a test. Just did my temp again now and it was 36.51 so still quite high which is a good sign I am in the dpo weeks. At least my cycle appears to be sorted this month unlike the messy last one.

That's fantastic you have the dr on side willing to help. January will be here in no time at all, so New Year's Day get at it lol. Giving your body a rest might just help things and by the sound of it you will probs be around ov time at new year :)


----------



## wbee

Florida, I'm so glad you found a wonderful doctor. I hope January ends up being your month! (it is a very good month, my birthday is the 8th ;) )

Jelly, I'm sorry this month doesn't seem to be it. Never know, though, you could get lucky :)

Today my temp is the highest it's been ever since I started charting in July. The previous high was 98.04, today it's 98.34. My normal LP high is 97.9. I'm taking this as a very good sign and I can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp is.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee! Welcome back!!! I hope your high temp is a sign of awesome things to come!


----------



## jelly tots

Wbee your chart is looking fabulous, fx this is the one for you hun

Mum nice to see you, how are you doing?

My best friend told me today that's she's pregnant with number 2. She's due the end of may. Really happy for her and don't feel upset like I thought I would. Her little girl will be 3 in July so is lovely timing for them


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly that's really nice that you're happy for her, it can be really hard. 

I'm ok thanks, just watching the days and weeks go by and trying not to worry too much!! 

I hope you caught the bean, even if the timing wasn't fab you never know. X


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! It has been a while since I have been on here but I stopped taking my temp for the rest of this month and probably next month too! I am 9dpo today. AF is due on the 20th. I think I am out this month since we only BD the day after ovulation.:growlmad: I was just so stressed out this month trying to get my foot in the door at an hospital. I just want to be working in the hospital. I hope that happens wihin 6 months. I currently just started working at my daughters school as an preschool aide. It's only 2 hrs a day but I guess something is better than nothing. 

I feel horrible today since I am hoarse and I have a terrible cold. I kept coughing, sniffling, and everything else. I just hope my asthma don't bother me.

FX to the rest of you ladies!!!!


----------



## wbee

Today I have my last hcg test to be cleared for fertility treatments (need 6 months of negatives because of the molar pregnancy I had). Obviously I haven't taken the docs advice and have been trying each month since my loss. Today is 8 dpo and I'm really wondering if anything will show up. I broke down and took an hpt but it was negative. I'm excited to learn the blood test result, but I'm not going to be discouraged by a bfn at this point.

Only a few more days until I can test more accurately!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yes don't be disheartened so early as 8dpo, fingers crossed you get that second line in a day or 2.


----------



## wbee

You guys.. you guys.. YOU GUYS.

I dug out the hpt and there's a line. Very faint, but a pink line. Oh my word I might burst.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/20131115_122453_zps5f720333.jpg

It's way after the window, so I'm being very cautious but I can't help but get excited. Thoughts? (sorry for my grungy thumb!)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Omg..... I understand your reservations but I SOOOOOO hope this is something for you... What time is it there...? Fancy doing a SMU for us?!?


----------



## wbee

Well, the test was 5 hours old at the time of the picture and I've peed like 6 times since the test. I do have a frer test, but I did have an hcg blood draw at 11 am and should have the results very soon (it's 1.30pm here). 

I would love to pee on the frer, but I feel like that would be a waste at this point.


----------



## jelly tots

How exciting, I too would be wary after the time but my fingers and toes are all crossed. Are you getting the results same day or do they tell you after the weekend? 

I believe I'm 5dpo today, got sharpish pains right down low around cervix area. Hoping its a good sign but probably just everything gearing up for af.


----------



## wbee

I am being very cautious, but it's so hard not to feel excited too. I will get my results in the next few hours. I have to work at 3 so I plan to call the clinic just before then because they close at 4 (it's a bit after 1pm right now).

I hope those are positive signs for you :) .


----------



## jelly tots

Ooo not long to go then. Will probs still be up as children in need tonight so normally stay up late to watch all the funny later bits once the kids have gone to bed. If you need to chat I should be around as hubster away still. Best of luck!


----------



## wbee

Awe, thanks Jelly :)

I will try and post the results as soon as I can.


----------



## wbee

Negative blood test. Whomp whomp.

I don't believe it though, lol. I'll test again on Sunday, as was the original plan.


----------



## jelly tots

Aw that's pants, hope it is wrong and they maybe did the wrong type of blood test. Cos one shows as negative below a certain amount but could still be pregnant doesn't it?


----------



## wbee

Yeah but mine was a beta, so would give exact number. Negative is less than 3


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee, that's crap!!! I'd love for them to be wrong for you, or too early. X


----------



## wbee

I have read about some people getting positive urine tests with a negative blood. I just feel it in my gut, you know? Which, if I'm wrong I will surely feel silly. My gut is also never wrong. Time is crawling


----------



## jelly tots

Hopefully the bloods were just taken too soon and your gut is right. It hardly ever is wrong I've found.

Mum, halfway til your next scan. You getting excited? Feeling any flutters yet?

Interestingly the last two days I've had weird af type cramps, a few lightning type ones last night very low down and a bit of very light pink spotting earlier this afternoon. Had that burny feeling in the back of my throat (like reflux) before tea which I got last time but could be a fluke as hadnt eaten much today beforehand.
I know I said I wouldn't look into things as thought we had missed it with only properly dtd the once 3/4 days before ov but I'm starting to maybe think there is. Please tell me off if I'm being silly, with hubster away for a few weeks I've all this time to think about it.


----------



## MomWife

I hope all of us get pregnant before next month! It is really frustrating that we think we might be pregnant and turns out that we are wrong. I am trying not to think about it too much, even though it is very hard. 

I am 12dpo today but I started spotting yesterday. I think that AF is on her nasty way since AF is due on the 20th.:cry: I know that I missed the egg since I BD the day after ovulation. :growlmad: 

FX for you ladies!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I really hope your gut is right, sometimes I think you just know more than any test can tell.

Jelly, symptom spot as much as you like with us!!! It all sounds promising, and you're going to be hopeful anyway so may as well symptom spot ! 

Momwife - it's horrible waiting for each month, you never know, you still might have caught that egg


----------



## wbee

I have a total of 3 tests with lines after the allotted time. Ugh. In the almost 3 years that I've been using tests, I use the same brand and have never seen one evap line ever. Now 3 possible ones? I'm so frustrated.

I bought a frer and will use it in 3 hours (if I manage to not drink) or in the morning.


----------



## jelly tots

Hope you get your longed for line, does sound promising and your chart is still looking good. 
Hopefully they aren't evaps from earlier


----------



## MomWife

Well AF showed up for me.:growlmad::growlmad: Well here goes to next month. FX for the rest of you ladies. Will chat tomorrow ladies to see how everyone else is doing so far.:hugs:


----------



## wbee

Sorry af got ya, MW.

I'm 95% sure I'm not pregnant after this morning's bfn. I'm feeling quite hopeless at this point and have been crying all morning.


----------



## Mumtodogs

oh wbee, so sorry.. big cuddles.. I wish there was a magic wand to give everyone here their BFP's.

Do you start with the rounds of fertility treatment next month?


----------



## wbee

I'll be trying clomid. If that doesn't work then I'm out of luck. I can't afford the more aggressive approaches. Clomid isn't much different than soy so I'm not holding much hope.


----------



## jelly tots

Huge hugs wbee, really hope if it isn't it this time the clomid works for you. Your temps are still up though so maybe just taking longer to show on the tests.


----------



## floridamomma

im glad to see the positive things that are floating about. I have received most of my test back all negative. I had clotting and genetic ,lupus, and the other standards I guess. they want to do a hysteroscopy they said I would have to wait a month for that. I just kind of wondered if I would be wrong to go ahead and try. I am supposed to be waiting one more cycle and then trying.


----------



## floridamomma

wbee said:


> I'll be trying clomid. If that doesn't work then I'm out of luck. I can't afford the more aggressive approaches. Clomid isn't much different than soy so I'm not holding much hope.

is there any type of assistance available to help?
sorry to everyone af got:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Glad your tests came back -ve Florida, bit obviously not good you don't know what it is.

I've given in and ordered some ic's. they should hopefully be here tomorrow. Working from home aswell tomorrow and Friday unless we get more snow for Thursday.


----------



## wbee

Florida, glad those tests came back negative! I was told to wait 6 months but I chose not to. Obv I'm not a doc and would not advise going against doc's orders. I doubt there's assistance in my state unfortunately.

Temp down today, right on schedule. Fully expecting af between today and Thursday. Currently waiting at my doc's. Hope they give me clomid, since this is not my normal doc


----------



## floridamomma

I'm sorry wbee. I've seen people writing about grants and such. Could you maybe save up? I really hope it will happen for you. 

Thanks for the support ladies. I am glad they are all good but it makes me feel kind of lost


----------



## wbee

I have the clomid. I will pick it up as soon as I start bleeding (wouldn't want to waste money in the off chance I don't). Doc wants me to take it days 3-7 and is starting at lowest dose (50mg). Hopefully I don't have a lot of side effects and hopefully it works! I'd find out for Christmas


----------



## jelly tots

Glad they've given you clomid, fx it works. Hurry up af so you can get on with taking it.

I'm feeling freezing cold the last two days and run down. Not a good sign, plus temp dropped this morning a bit. Just want these tests to arrive to put me out of my misery. Scoured the house to see if there was a rogue ic or opk, no such luck :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

Jelly I've got some here I could send 1st class if they don't arrive tomorrow! nothing worse than waiting to find out. 

Florida, I can understand your lost feeling, I hope you get your rainbow soon

Wbee, I hope you don't have to start that clomid in the first place! A Christmas BFP would be magic!!


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks for the offer mum but if they aren't here tomorrow they should defo be on Thursday. Suppose the longer I wait the better the result so can only be a good thing.the strange cramp feelings have increased a bit but aren't painful, just weird. I'm sure they are similar to last time but not yet looked through all my whinings from after the mc to see what I was getting then too. How is bump doing?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Going along nicely I think at the moment thanks! 

Yeah I suppose the longer you leave it the more definite the answer. X


----------



## floridamomma

Mum thanks and I hope so
Wbee fx it does the trick
Jelly don't you hate that wait? Lol I'd beat the carrier to the box daily lol


----------



## jelly tots

No ic's today, how annoying


----------



## lintu

Ladies do you mind if I join in?? Iv estimated AF due the 25th


----------



## jelly tots

Welcome along, how are you doing? Feeling positive this month?


----------



## lintu

I have everything crossed this month, been having a few squiffy cycles so I'm a little all over the show at the moment, currently 8 days late but I'm tracking my bbt so I know I ovulated two wks late how is everyone else getting on??


----------



## jelly tots

Still no ic's!! They better come tomorrow, luckily working from home so will be in as soon as they arrive. Should I keep an fmu or smu sample to test as post doesn't come til lunchtime, or is that just gross?

Sorry to hear you've had weird cycles, i can sympathise with that my last one after the mmc was awful so hoping that this one is back to normal. 
So are you 8dpo? Any good signs so far?


----------



## floridamomma

All test are now in and they are negative. Hysteroscopy is scheduled for for the 18th of next month. I am afraid of the results but I'm glad to be getting results


----------



## wbee

Well, today my period is due and my cervix is closed up tight as can be. My temp went down the smallest amount today, but it's still pretty high for this point in my cycle. Possible signs: vivid dreams past two nights, constipation (highly unusual this close to my period), forgetful and clumsy, achy joints (just noticed my knees hurt and this symptom has only happened with previous pregnancy), headache since yesterday morning (I've had like 5 in my life, I am not dehydrated or sick), sore and swollen boobs (!! this hasn't happened since before and during the pregnancy), ridiculous irritability yesterday (could be normal).

Normally I would find some blood tinged CM by my medium-open cervix, but nothing at all. I didn't take a test today because I figured I wouldn't need to. Now I'm very much regretting that! If my urine is dark enough in 2 hours I will test then. The end of the tww is always the worst. Would be pretty awesome to end up pregnant right when I have a clomid script to fill :laugh2:


----------



## wbee

Jelly, it's not that gross, especially if it has a lid. I would do it in a similar situation


----------



## lintu

Fingers xd wbee all sounds positive xxx

Jellytots gggrrr for the lack of ic, hope they come tomorrow deffo save fmu

Based on my bbt I think I ovulated CD29, today is CD 37. Had a MC in June and it all went Pete tong after that :( so today is 8DPO by my reckoning.

Nothing as yet but then the month I got :bfp: with my DD I had zero signs


----------



## jelly tots

Wbee that's sounding promising. You testing this morning?

Lintu sorry to hear you had a mc too. Frustrating isn't it.

I'm feeling pretty pants today. Woke up feeling sick but haven't been yet. Managed a mug of tea and some of those breakfast biscuits. Glad I'm not in the office as having to keep dashing to the loo. Last time I got a bfp was the week after feeling ill so maybe it's a sign. Either that or I didn't cook my tea properly yesterday


----------



## jelly tots

Af is here, three days early. If I stay on same length of cycle next month af is due Boxing Day


----------



## wbee

Lin, I hope this turns out to be your month! I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 

Mine too jelly. I'm set to ovulate Dec 6-9, when is boxing day?

I'm also starting clomid tomorrow, days 3-7 (af came yesterday evening). I'm excited but nervous for the side effects and the end result. Did I mention my doc told me the risk of twins is actually 15% and triplets is 3%? I'm really excited since 15% is quite a bit more than 10%! Oh how I'd love twins.


----------



## lintu

Aww pants sorry guys xx I'm on CD 39 :( hate long cycle's BC back to Dr Thursday, figure I will need to go one way or another! Two weeks Wednesday from when I think ovulation was and my temp still up, fingers xd.


----------



## MomWife

lintu, sorry about your loss. FX that you receive a BFP soon!!

I am on CD7 I am glad that AF finally stoppped. I will make sure I BD every other day or everyday. Today is my birthday!!! Yay!!!! I will have a few drinks tonight. DH get off work at 10:30. Well at least the kids will be sleep around that time. DH said that he have something planned for me next week. 

Sometimes, I feel like I am going wacko since I want a baby so much!!! I hope I can get pregnant soon.

Will chat later ladies!:hugs::flower:


----------



## bubblebubble1

So glad this thread is still going with you lovely ladies. Sorry i dont get a chance to get on much anymore :( 

Still no BFP for me though, im not sure if ive O'd this month yet as opk doesnt seem to be getting darker and im cd20!!!

Its max's 4th birthday today, so been a strange day :( so no DTD tonight :/ 

Hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## jelly tots

Wbee Boxing Day is 26th December, think ill do a test Christmas Eve night to see if I get a nice line to wrap up for hubby. Although will see when I ov as depends on that being on time. I've decided I'm not going to temp this cycle to give myself a bit of break from the pressure of it all. We've got quite a busy month of xmas dinners and balls so will be altered by dodgy times all over the place anyways. Just going to relax and see what happens and dtd as much as we can. I've got my ic's to take with me to the in-laws at Xmas so at least have something to keep me sane.

Hope your ok bubble, big hugs x

Happy birthday momwife, hope you had a lovely day


----------



## lintu

No clue what going on with me :( my cervix is high, my temp still up but iv started with pinkish discharge CD41 fingers xd they can get to the bottom of what's going on with my cycles


----------



## floridamomma

I'm on cd 15 lots of cm and pain over left side which has never happen to me before. I guess I'm gearing up for ovulation sad part is I can't have that procedure and 18th next month


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi all, good to see so much action here. :dust:

We had to cancel first IVF due to financing. Re-scheduled for February. So today is the last day of birth control pills (14 days), and then we will do a natural cycle. Can hardy remember the last time I didn't take clomid and hcg! The only thing we might use is progesterone ... will probably do a mid-luteal check and see if it's necessary.

Wouldn't it be ironic if we got pregnant on our own? Actually, the only time I ever got a BFP we did it alone (with progesterone), so it's definitely possible. I just hope I have a normal period and ovulation.


----------



## lintu

I think I just got my :bfp: faint but deffo there


----------



## floridamomma

yeah!!!! congrats happy and healthy 9 months to you lintu!
afm im thinking of foregoing the hysteroscopy and just seeing what happens natural. everything so far is completely normal. im just going to let God do his work


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee, I hope clomid works for you! Id love some Christmas Bfp's on here!! 

Mom wife, happy birthday! Hope you do something nice this week!!

Jelly, a Christmas BFP would be amazing! My birthday is boxing day so I'll be thinking of you! 

Bubbles, cyber cuddles for max's birthday. X x. 

Florida, can you not try for a natural cycle? Or are you still having to wait? 

Finding, so sorry you had to postpone IVF, fingers crossed for a natural one for you. I got my first BFP in a month we decided to take a break! This one in a month we were meant to be avoiding getting pregnant. Our bodies do crazy things! 

Lintu! Welcome and congrats!! I hope it's a sticky bean for you.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm on my phone!! 

Nothing to report at my end! Everything looks normal, and if I could just relax and start to realize how lucky I am I would be pleased!! My mum has offered to pay £50 for a private scan at the weekend as she's worried I'm refusing to let myself bond or get excited. She's hoping a scan will help me relax. I don't know why I'm not letting myself get into this so longed for pregnany! I know I'm soooo lucky, and it's everything I've wanted. Think I'm worried it might be taken away. Maybe I'll chill once I can feel movement.


----------



## wbee

Congrats, lintu :)

Mum, I hope that scan will help you! I totally understand your feelings, though. I will be feeling the same once I finally conceive.

Good luck finding and florida.

Nothing going on here. Had a dream about a positive hpt last night (was strange. I peed in the box and put it in the fridge. Took it out later and it was positive when I opened the package, lol) so hoping it's a good omen. My temps are super strange this month. Maybe my BBT is broken? My temps have never been this stable before. Maybe it's just the clomid. Who knows. I'm so hoping for a Christmas miracle, since we'd find out around the 21st. I can't wait!


----------



## FindingKismet

Just popping in to say hi! Busy holiday weekend, and back to work this morning. Good to hear what is going on with you all, and looking forward to updates as usual.

AFM I am finishing up AF after going off the pre-IVF birth control pills (IVF postponed until Feb). Looking forward to a natural cycle! Still charting of course ... it would make me crazy not to.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies!! Just checking on. 
Mum don't feel bad that's a natural feeling after all you've gone through to have your miracle. Are you going to find out that sex at the 20 week scan? That will make it real lol
Wbee I love Bfp dreams they are usually leading up to one!!
Finding sometimes relaxed and natural is the way to go I hope this it!!


----------



## jelly tots

Hey guys, been away longer than expected I've been ill (lost half a stone so don't mind too much) then wee one has been ill since Friday so been rather busy with husbandface away on his course. He came back at the weekend so normalness can resume hopefully although monkey is still quite ill. 

Good luck to those going natural this cycle (sorry on phone and can't scroll back and forth easily)

Mum hope this scan does reassure you everything is going to be okay. I think I understand as going to be difficult for me the next time I manage to fall again.

Congrats lintu! How's it going?


----------



## wbee

floridamomma said:


> Wbee I love Bfp dreams they are usually leading up to one!!

I hope so! The fact that my work schedule is perfect for BDing this week is another good omen from the universe (normally my schedule makes it really hard). I really, really hope so!

Jelly, I'm sorry you have been sick :( .


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!!

I had a wonderful weekend! DH and I was at an hotel for the whole weekend, we went to the movies, and went to dinner. I finally went bowling too, which I have not years!! 

Congrats lintu! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I am 4DPO today but I think I am getting sick. Yesterday my stomach started bothering me and today it is still bothering me. I could not evern really eat yesterday. I didn't eat breakfast and for lunch I had an apple and some animal crackers since I was with the kiddies at work today. I think I am about to eat some soup to see if that will helps. I took 2 tums earlier and that did not help at all. 

How is everybody doing today?? FX for all you ladies for this month!!:hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, I believe I'm 1dpo today as had pains on the right side most of yesterday and have pink spotting this morning.
We've not been able to dtd much as my little boy has been ill and in hospital, his virus turned into a chest infection and they were worried it was merging into pneumonia but luckily his tests came back ok. Didn't help he was refusing to eat and drink. Was not a fun night in hospital, he didn't sleep well at all. He is finally eating and drinking again thank god and was running around like a loon yesterday.
We managed to dtd Saturday night and twice last night so hoping we are in with a chance and I didn't ov earlier as I'm cd18 today, but last cycle I ov'd at cd22 according to ff my average is 17/18 so I'm hopeful. Still not temping or anything and just going with it this month. 

Sounds like you had a lively time momwife

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh jelly that sounds awful. Hope he is better soon xx


----------



## wbee

MW, how's it going?

Jelly, we are on the same cycle then. My O date has been 18 for the past 3 months now and I am also 1 dpo today (no crosshairs yet, but my temp rose just shy of a degree)

I'm really hopeful this month. My CM was more plentiful and fertile than any prior month and our timing is great. Looks like my cycles have picked a new regular, with O at CD 18 and a 31 day cycle. I feel like my reproductive tract is the healthiest it's ever been and I'm grateful for that. Now I just hope to have a Christmas miracle :)


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks guys! I'll be finding out the gender at our 20 week scan (Thursday) but I'm going to ask the sonographer to write the gender in a card for us to open on Christmas day as we aren't getting gifts for each other this year.

I really hope you guys get some bfp's this cycle, it would be awesome to have some Christmas rainbows on here!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wow mumto can't believe how fast time has flown by! Sounds like a lovely idea :)

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around for a while. I'm starting to get frustrated with the whole ttc journey again :( it's been 15 months now and even more first rating because I've done it before!! 

So glad you are all doing ok. Sending lots of :dust: to you all. 

I'm in about the same place as a few of you. I'm 7dpo on another one of my weird cycles where I ovulated in cd31 the day before af was due (you may remember I had a random cycle like this in august) got a lot of cm and a heavy feeling. Just fed up with getting my hopes up as you all know xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Mum I'm so happy for you. 
Afm started af after a bd session with dh on the 7th. I had 1 heavy day 1 light day and 2 days spotting. I wonder about my uterine lining since my menstual cycle seems short. We are ntnp right now. My little heart is so fragile I cried when I got af I should be 20 weeks along. I don't want to get pregnant for fear of losing another baby. I just get so sad some days. I really freaking hate life today. I gained some weight so everyone thinks I'm pregnant and keeps asking about a baby. It's very hurtful. I just feel like the universe hates me today


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh Florida :( sending massive :hugs: it's horrible to think of what could have been xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Sending you both a massive hug and baby dust a plenty... The ttc journey is not a fun thing, and made all the harder when cycles are punctuated with loss. 

Everybody on this thread sounds like such lovely people, it's so unfair.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm due for hysteroscopy next Wednesday and am terrified of what may be found. 
Mum are you team yellow for another week or two?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hope it goes ok Florida, fingers crossed xx


----------



## floridamomma

bubblebubble1 said:


> Hope it goes ok Florida, fingers crossed xx

Thank you I appreciate it. I'm a worry wart


----------



## bubblebubble1

Morning ladies. 

8dpo today and woken feeling like poop :( had cramps through the night, sore bbs and still lots of cm. just no bfp :( either I'm getting this again because of my weird long month or it's for a good reason. 

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## wbee

Good luck, Florida. I'm sure the procedure will go just fine :)

Bubbles, so glad to see you back in here! I'm hoping those turn out to be good signs for you. 8 dpo is much too early to get a bfp for almost all women, so don't let that get you down.

I am 3 dpo right now. Feeling rather optimistic, but wishing time would go faster. I've decided I will not be checking my cervix and I will refrain from symptom spotting unless it gets in the way of normal daily living. I've been tempted to stop taking my temp now that ovulation has been confirmed, but I feel like I should take it since I'd like a reference point later should this not be our month.


----------



## MomWife

Florida, I hope everything goes ok at your appointment. Will keep my FX that everything goes well. :hugs::hugs:


I am 11DPO and been having symptoms of cramping on and off since 5DPO. I don't know what is going on with my body. AF is due Sunday. I Think I am already out.:growlmad: I stopped taking my temps since it was stressing me out. So if AF arrives this month, I will just take the relax approach. 

FX for all the rest of you ladies!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you wbee :) it's nice to be back. I just need the support that I'm not alone in this ttc mission!! 

It's good to have reference isn't it although sometimes you just need that break. 

:wave: to you all. 

Went out for dinner for a friends bday last night and the first thing one of the girls said to me was 'wow you are glowing!' Freaked me out a bit. As the evening went on I started to feel really dizzy, no idea why it was so random, just sitting eating and chatting! 

Bfn again this morning. I know it's early but don't want to get my hopes up. Either this is some awful hormonal tricks from a long cycle or a good thing xx


----------



## jelly tots

Bubbles hope its good news and not just the hormones mucking about.

I'm 4dpo today and seem to have an abundance of cm all of a sudden. Since Monday I've had the weird feelings low down I usually get plus the constipation, joys. I'm still not temping but waiting for next week to start testing. Was going to wait until Christmas Eve or if af turns up on time but I'm too impatient. Unless I'm so flat out busy/tired I forget about it which I'm hoping for to be honest. I feel that if in waiting for it to happen that it won't happen


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks jelly, I hope so too. Feeling very weird :/ 

I hope time flies for you and you get that Christmas Eve bfp :) I've had loads of cm too, today at 9dpo it's calmed down but I've had headaches yesterday and today, sharp bbs pain and hot flushes which to be honest could all be to do with being on cd 41!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

Thinking maybe I didn't ov on Sunday night. Had a few uncomfortable pains/feelings tonight and the cm is clearish and think its more watery. Maybe I'm only just ov now. Although that doesn't help me with what the spotting Monday morning was for??


----------



## bubblebubble1

If only we had a little light that told us when was good! Get bd'ing incase! :)

Well 10dpo for me, this long cycle has been awful hormone wise, I'm cd 43 today and feeling dizzy and hot, tired and crampy. Hate it. Still a bfn too so I think it's more hormonal from the long cycle. 

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hope everyone is ok??? 

xx


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! I am 15DPO and AF is due today. So far no signs and no spotting. Usually before AF I always spot a day or 2 before AF arrival date. Would be nice if I as pregnant!!!! FX for me and the rest of you ladies to receive our BFP's!!! I will probably test on the 18th or at the latest on the 21st!! :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh fab momwife!! Fingers crossed the :witch: stays away and you get a nice bfp :) xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you bubblebubble! :hugs: I hope so!!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

I'm only a few days behind you...still getting bfns though :/ would be lovely for us all to get a Christmas miracle bfp xx


----------



## wbee

I hope you get a bfp, MW!

I'm OK. 7 dpo today and dull pelvic cramping is the only notable symptom. Still trying not to symptom spot. I will test on 12 dpo, so it's getting close!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Fingers crossed for you wbee :)

I'm 13dpo today. This is the day the :witch: is due. Still getting cm and bfns! I've ached all over this 2ww so surprised but I guess it's the long cycle with hormones :/ 

Anyone got any info on ic's as only used them (hcg) and that's what I'm getting a bfn on xx


----------



## jelly tots

Ic's I find can take longer than a frer to get a line. Some are renowned for evaps & indent lines but depends what brand etc. personally I don't count the line until you can see a pink line without having to look under certain light etc

Good luck everyone, looks like we could have a few Christmas bfp's

I'm supposed to be 8dpo today but unsure if that's right. Think I've defo ov'd now though as cm has gone lotiony. We dtd on weds just to make sure we didn't miss out what with the watery cm I had that day. No symptoms at all, but I'm still recovering from the weekend so that may be masking anything. Although I don't want symptoms as drives me nuts anyways.


----------



## bubblebubble1

jelly tots said:


> Ic's I find can take longer than a frer to get a line. Some are renowned for evaps & indent lines but depends what brand etc. personally I don't count the line until you can see a pink line without having to look under certain light etc
> 
> Good luck everyone, looks like we could have a few Christmas bfp's
> 
> I'm supposed to be 8dpo today but unsure if that's right. Think I've defo ov'd now though as cm has gone lotiony. We dtd on weds just to make sure we didn't miss out what with the watery cm I had that day. No symptoms at all, but I'm still recovering from the weekend so that may be masking anything. Although I don't want symptoms as drives me nuts anyways.

I agree. I've got nothing on them so think I just need to accept that af is on it's way :/ 

Not long for you now then too, can't believe this year has flown by so fast!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## jelly tots

You're not out until the witch arrives so keep those fingers crossed. Still might be a bit early to get a result on ic's so if no sign of af in a few days test again. Took me another week after af was due to get a good solid line


----------



## wbee

8 dpo and having some symptoms. Mostly just hunger and vivid dreams. Not reading too much into it. this is when it's hardest not to test. I've decided I'm going to test on Saturday and not a day earlier. that would be 13 dpo


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck to everyone trying this month! I'm out before I start this month due to hysteroscopy being the day before I'm due to o due to last mc throwing my cycle into a loop but bd twice yesterday maybe the little one will move that way a few days later? Well a girl can dream lol. Looking forward uk a good report and a cleaned out uterus for January's turn


----------



## bubblebubble1

jelly tots said:


> You're not out until the witch arrives so keep those fingers crossed. Still might be a bit early to get a result on ic's so if no sign of af in a few days test again. Took me another week after af was due to get a good solid line

Thanks jelly. That's good to know. No af today, keeping
My fingers crossed it stays away. Got some frers incase :) how are you doing?



wbee said:


> 8 dpo and having some symptoms. Mostly just hunger and vivid dreams. Not reading too much into it. this is when it's hardest not to test. I've decided I'm going to test on Saturday and not a day earlier. that would be 13 dpo

Fingers crossed for you :) I've tested every day and it's driving me mad! 13dpo today, no af and no bfp :/ 



floridamomma said:


> Good luck to everyone trying this month! I'm out before I start this month due to hysteroscopy being the day before I'm due to o due to last mc throwing my cycle into a loop but bd twice yesterday maybe the little one will move that way a few days later? Well a girl can dream lol. Looking forward uk a good report and a cleaned out uterus for January's turn

Really hope it helps Hun and it isn't long for you :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee and bubble I hope it's Bfp for you guys! That'd be awesome gifts for the hubs! And cheap lol


----------



## bubblebubble1

It would be fab. Luckily I have a backup present lol 

Still no af just lots of cm still. Crazy!!!


----------



## jelly tots

I'm getting some cramping the last day or so, only light but ties in with the last two cycles. Trying not to think about it much though, although not getting to at all in the evenings this week as too busy getting ready for Christmas. Managed to get all of my presents wrapped last night, just got washing and packing to do now. Oh and givin the house a quick blitz so don't return to a bomb site.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## jelly tots

That's a really good sign bubbles, with both of my bfps I had crazy amount of cm just before I tested


----------



## bubblebubble1

jelly tots said:


> I'm getting some cramping the last day or so, only light but ties in with the last two cycles. Trying not to think about it much though, although not getting to at all in the evenings this week as too busy getting ready for Christmas. Managed to get all of my presents wrapped last night, just got washing and packing to do now. Oh and givin the house a quick blitz so don't return to a bomb site.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.




jelly tots said:


> That's a really good sign bubbles, with both of my bfps I had crazy amount of cm just before I tested

I've had on off cramps too. Thought af was on its way a lot!! Sounds busy busy on your house! It's going to be weird after Christmas isn't it. 

I might have missed, where are you off to? 

I hope so. Just seems weird I'm still getting it (keep having to check it isn't af) and then bfns on the ics. May have to pull out a frer today... :)


----------



## jelly tots

I'm off to the in-laws, cos based so far away from people at the moment it would be a boring Christmas just the three of us. 
Gl if you do decide to get the frer out.
I'm refusing to buy one til closer to new year if still no af and nothing on the ic's 
The last few times I've got frers af has turned up very shortly afterwards. Don't want to jinx it this time.
What you guys all got planned for Christmas?


----------



## MomWife

Quick update: AF still has not arrived yet! I am now 2 days late! Please let it be a good sign. DH wants me to test on the 21st since it is his birthday. I don't know if I can hold out that long!!

FX for all the rest of you ladies!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh so exciting momwife! No idea how you are holding back!!

Jelly, ah I see, yes makes sense :)

Well, I did my frer today at 14dpo and it was a stark white bfn. So I guess I'm out. A day late though :/ just got to wait for af :/

xx


----------



## wbee

floridamomma said:


> Wbee and bubble I hope it's Bfp for you guys! That'd be awesome gifts for the hubs! And cheap lol

Cheap indeed (well, initially). We are forgoing gifts this year as well, so this would be pretty great.

MW, I'm so excited for you! I'm testing the 21st too!

Bubbles, I didn't get a bfp until 17 dpo, with a stark white on day 15 so there's still a chance until you bleed :)

I don't feel pregnant. I'm starting to lose hope. Quite early yet, as it's 9 dpo. I did poa OPK yesterday and it's about 50% as dark as the control. I know that means nothing, though. I really don't know if I can hold out until the 21st. In fact, I was planning on heading to the store and picking up some opks and hpts. Why is this so hard? ugh


----------



## bubblebubble1

wbee said:


> Bubbles, I didn't get a bfp until 17 dpo, with a stark white on day 15 so there's still a chance until you bleed :)
> 
> I don't feel pregnant. I'm starting to lose hope. Quite early yet, as it's 9 dpo. I did poa OPK yesterday and it's about 50% as dark as the control. I know that means nothing, though. I really don't know if I can hold out until the 21st. In fact, I was planning on heading to the store and picking up some opks and hpts. Why is this so hard? ugh

That's reassuring, just praying that's it :wacko:

The 2ww is awful (and sometimes it drags on longer lol) it's soooo hard not to test :blush: lol I say go and get them...incase of course lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

I'm supposed to be 9/10 dpo today, did a test last night and of course bfn. Too soon but just had to do it. Been feeling a bit nauseous the last two days, have had a lot of cm and had dizzy spells/where I just feel a bit weird. Probably all just normal, but I can't remember everything from last cycle. All I know is I'm cd27 so getting towards the end if I have a 32 day cycle like last time.

Any updates mw & bubble?

Wbee, same as me and still plenty of time yet


----------



## bubblebubble1

Sounds promising jelly, the dizzy spells are what convinced me. 

No af for me going to do an ic with fmu in a sec. Can't believe I'm 15 dpo with no sign of either!!! xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

No idea what the hell is going on with me. Still loads of cm, still no AF and still a bfn!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Mw and bubble I am crossing fingers that those are little getting to their new favorite place. Jelly and wbee you guys aren't out yet. This looks like it may turn into a pregnancy thread!!
Afm hysteroscopy is today. And hopefully baby making next month!


----------



## MomWife

wbee, yay!!! we are testing on the same day!!!

AF still has not arrived yet. I am now 3 days late. I hope that it is good news!!!

Florida, I hope your apt goes well today. :flower::hugs:

FX to all you ladies to receive your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## wbee

bubbles and MW, I'm so hopeful for you both!

Florida, good luck today! I hope all goes smoothly :)

10 dpo today, mild cramping and horrible exhaustion but otherwise nothing. I still feel like I'm out.. but I kinda keep saying that hoping it's not true, lol. Tomorrow was my due date and today is the anniversary of my grandfather's death (12 years).. trying not to dwell and be sad but it's hard.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thank you Florida and wbee :) 

Florida really hope today went ok :hugs:

Wbee - sending :hugs: and keeping my fingers crossed you aren't out 

Momwife - same :) teeeeessssttt!!!

Well still no Af for me!! Was due at 13 dpo! But still bfns on ics! Don't want to use my last frer until I have to. Weirdly thought af had arrived today. We were at the I laws and ran to the bathroom with a tampon only to find it was just cm!! I was like..... WHATTTTT!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

Bubble that's what happened to me both times. I'd say do your frer tomorrow morning. Sounds very good indeed

Florida hope today went alright

Mw I say test too!

Wbee keeping my fingers crossed

I've had back pain most of today, felt a bit woozy at times and had a few twinges. The crampy feelings I had yesterday have eased off. Been needing the loo a lot more but that doesn't really mean anything. Probably just the amount of water I've been drinking compared to Sunday & Monday.
Oh one things that's new is since last night I've had a bit of a sore throat and the sniffles.


----------



## bubblebubble1

jelly tots said:


> Bubble that's what happened to me both times. I'd say do your frer tomorrow morning. Sounds very good indeed
> 
> I've had back pain most of today, felt a bit woozy at times and had a few twinges. The crampy feelings I had yesterday have eased off. Been needing the loo a lot more but that doesn't really mean anything. Probably just the amount of water I've been drinking compared to Sunday & Monday.
> Oh one things that's new is since last night I've had a bit of a sore throat and the sniffles.

It's so weird and unusual for me! I just don't understand why the ics are negative and my frer was negative yesterday!!

I've felt the same as you too, cramps like af is on it's way, and I NEVER go to the loo more than morning and evening (bad I know) bit I've gone more (which could be due to the fact my uterus is bulging after 46 days lol) 

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## jelly tots

Ic's I can understand but yeah confusing with the frer unless you implanted late so still building up the hormone.
Maybe wait til Friday to give a good few days gap in between.
Totally understand why you are frustrated though as I would be too


----------



## bubblebubble1

That's what I thought. I was shocked when the frer was negative. It's not like I could have ovulated any later either! And we haven't bd'd since the 3rd!!! :O

It's very frustrating!!!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

Hmmm very strange


----------



## bubblebubble1

It's driving me M A D!!! :dohh::wacko::coffee::shrug::growlmad:


----------



## floridamomma

hysteroscopy went really good. I have a really healthy uterus. I tested 1:80 for ana homogeneous . im still a little high off meds but im off to my pcp to hopefully find out what this means


----------



## bubblebubble1

floridamomma said:


> hysteroscopy went really good. I have a really healthy uterus. I tested 1:80 for ana homogeneous . im still a little high off meds but im off to my pcp to hopefully find out what this means

So glad it went ok and your uterus is healthy :thumbup:

Hope they can explain what it means x


----------



## jelly tots

Glad went well Florida, hope that means all good things or at least something they can fix

How you doing today bubble?

I felt sick when I woke up this morning, also had a headache so may need to drink a bit more than yesterday. Dtd last night and there was loads of cm still and cervix seemed high still, is this a good thing? Normally just after af is lower down


----------



## bubblebubble1

I'm good thanks jelly. No af and still a bfn on ic. 

I've caught dd's cold :( woken up with a sore throat and bunged up :( got a really spotty chin too. My poor body!!! 

I would say the cm is a good thing no idea about cervix position I think it goes high up after ovulation. Hope many dpo are you now x


----------



## jelly tots

I should be 11 dpo today latest, possibly could be 9dpo as not sure exactly when ov'd. 

Cold symptoms can be a good sign, but hard to tell this time of year. No af and still bfn??? You tempted to do your frer the next day or so?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ah so not long to wait then for you :)

That's what I thought but this is a cold unfortunately , if dd didn't have it I would have known it was a symptom. Now I can't tell if my boobs ache because of the cold haha?! 

I think I'll have to do the frer tomorrow. I'll be 17dpo, it's mad!!! If that's negative then I think I just have to assume that af is on it's way but just delayed lol


----------



## jelly tots

Fx you get that longed for second line

I've been feeling weird today, even though been eating and drinking plenty I've still felt light headed. Very tired though this evening so maybe something to do with that


----------



## bubblebubble1

Very longed for :(

Ooo sounds good :) how many days til testing? xx


----------



## jelly tots

I've been testing the last three days with ic's lol. Obviously bfn, thought I saw a slight hint of a line tonight but ignoring as needs to be proper to count.


----------



## wbee

That's hopeful jelly!

I really hope you all get bfps. :)

I've had a few notable symptoms. Most obvious is exhaustion. Took a nap yesterday and today, which is unusual for me. Having some achy and crampy feelings in my uterus, but unsure if it's related to af coming. Sort of feels like it to be honest. Trying hard not to get my hopes up


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ooo jelly that's very promising! Fingers crossed. 

Wbee sounds good too :) 

I hope you both get your bfp this month :dust:

Nothing new to really say for me, 17DPO, 4 days late and still a BFN! I think I've got to accept it was an anovulatory cycle and I'm not pregnant just af is delayed. Roll on the new year when I'm going to the docs for some help x


----------



## jelly tots

I'm sorry if that is the cad bubble.

Fx wbee, when are you testing?

I bought two boots 4 days early tests and plan to do one tonight. Was the office Xmas party this afternoon and just felt odd all day no matter how much I've eaten or drank. Only had the one glass of prosecco and stuck to lemonade afterwards pretending got to go out tonight


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh yay jelly, we need pictures, it's been ages since we saw pee sticks! When are you dong it? x


----------



## jelly tots

As soon as I get home which will be in an hour, as after hubby picks me up from train station at 7 I have to get the lottery tickets for work.not been to loo since 4pm so hopefully that will help give me a good result


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok, let us know as soon as, I'll be stalking
, X


----------



## jelly tots

Will do x


----------



## jelly tots

Think its a negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ohhh :( still early days though xx


----------



## jelly tots

It is, not out til witch arrives. My temp is still high though, just took it and I know its normally a degree higher after running around so not a bad sign. Will try and remember to temp just the once tomorrow morning


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, what did I miss?? Sorry I've been MIA ... so busy and nothing going on on the fertility front. I ovulated a couple of days ago on a natural cycle, so just waiting and hoping now. 

By "natural" I mean no stim drugs, no trigger, no IUI. But I'm still taking thyroid meds, post-ov progesterone, and my pre-IVF supplements (DHEA, Ubiquinol, Pregnitude). I'm also doing acupuncture and charting. So "natural" is not exactly natural LOL.

I do pop on and read regularly. Hope you are all well. Wishing you babies!!


----------



## MomWife

Hey Ladies!! Well I finally took the test well a couple and I finally got my :bfp::bfp: Yay!! I am soooo happy! After 5 days of being late!!! I should have took the test earlier. FX for the rest of you ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wbee

'Temp dropped this morning. Can only mean one thing. I'm gutted.


----------



## floridamomma

Mom wife congrats congrats congrats!!! Get that little one cooking! Happy and healthy 9 months love!!
Wbee I hope not hon I don't really know a lot about temping so I'm unsure on that front. I hope you get your Bfp if not maybe we'll catch it next month together!!


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: finding. Fingers crossed the natural way helps :)

Momwife yayyy!! I knew it!! Congrats. Keep us upto date :)

Jelly keeping everything crossed it's a bad reading and you aren't out. 

Me, well I didn't even bother testing this morning. I'm 18 DPO and I figure if I was I would have got one positive by now. Will test tomorrow if no AF but after that their is no point. Haven't Dtd since 3rd so there is no chance of late anything. :coffee: still got this awful sore throat and cough though (makes me slightly suspicious as always been ill when I've got a bfp) Xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you ladies!!! FX for the rest of you ladies!! I hope AF stays away!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## wbee

I'm out. I saw a bit of pink earlier when I had the worst cramps and stuck a soft cup in. 

I honest to goodness just can't take this any more. :(


----------



## jelly tots

Congrats momwife!

Finding - good luck this cycle, hope it all works out this time

Wbee that's a shame. Was really hoping this was it for you.

I think af will be here tomorrow. Temp dropped this morning. Took my temp yesterday just to see where I was as due af any day now and boots test was negative on Friday. Think I'm going to have a break for a few months ttc. Been told that the job I've applied for on hubby's base im very likely to get so would have to go on a course the other side of the country for two months. Not really ideal if I was pregnant.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Oh wbee. :hugs: hope you are ok. We are here if you want us :flower:

Jelly, fingers crossed for the job, hopefully the break will help 

:wave: everyone

Nothing different for me, same as yesterday, 19dpo and no af xx


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee I'm so sorry hugs your way honey. We rs where if you need anything


----------



## wbee

Well looks like my plan is to use clomid this month. If I don't fall pregnant then I'll be switched to letrazole. If nothing after 2-3 months we'll be doing IUI. I'm pretty numb yet weepy right now tbh. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Merry Christmas ladies 

:xmas3: :xmas6: :xmas9: :xmas12: :xmas3: :xmas6: :xmas9: :xmas12: :xmas3: :xmas6: :xmas9: :xmas12:​
I hope you all have a lovely day. 

At Cd 52, on Chrstmas day, Santa bought me the :witch: !!!! What are the chances lol


----------



## jelly tots

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a fantastic day.x

So far still no af, but did get what appears to be an evap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mumtodogs

sorry for being AWOL ladies, I have been checking in on my phone!

Jelly, did anything come of that evap?

Momwife, congrats!! great news.

Bubbles, what a crap Christmas present! Fingers crossed for next cycle.

Florida, hope all went well with your procedure. Do you keep trying from now or do they do anything more?

Wbee, I'm so sorry it didn't happen for you this cycle. I really hope you get your sticky bfp very very soon. The feeling of hopelessness is horrible, sending you cyber cuddles.

I'm so sorry to anyone I have missed, I've read over the pages since I last posted but had to write at the bottom of the last one!

Well, no change with me here. Finally starting to relax a bit now I'm feeling bubba kick. I had the 20 week scan on 12th Dec and all looks normal, which is fantastic.

Fingers crossed for you ladies in the new year that there are lots of BFP's on here. 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

bubble sorry your out but on to the next! new years will hopefully bring us all sticky little ones!
wbee I hope the clomid does it for you. im really so sorry. hugs your way
jelly did you take another test? fx
momwife congrats again.
mum welcome back and thanks for asking. it went great I have no issues blood work or in utero so I had to wait this cycle due to taking cytotech for the procedure but im hoping January is it for us. our fertile window is during our 1st wedding anniversary get away. husbands taking fertailaid. don't know how that helped anyone here but it had good reviews and since the problem isnt my end(I have 3 kids he has none) we are trying to improve his swimmers. how are you? you are going to have to change your name to mumtopreciousbabyboy soon lol. im so glad for you!!!


----------



## floridamomma

i didn't mean because i have kids hes not the problem i mean due to all my test being fine!! i just read that sound i sound horrid!!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks Florida!

Your post didn't sound bad. I think us women do loads to help with fertility, diet, exercise, alcohol etc.... It's only right that men should do the same, I know I made OH cut back on the booze and cigs. It takes 2 to make a baby! 

I really hope January works out for you, maybe a bit of chilled out relaxed 'grown up' time will work its magic! X


----------



## jelly tots

Morning, hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and gearing up for a good new year.
Still no sign of af, am a week late today. Did two tesco cheapies on Friday and both bfn. Did an ic when got back yesterday and nothing on that either. Gonna give it til Friday and test again. Really thinking I didn't ov now.


----------



## wbee

You figure out what's going on jelly?


----------



## goatmum

jelly tots said:


> Morning, hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and gearing up for a good new year.
> Still no sign of af, am a week late today. Did two tesco cheapies on Friday and both bfn. Did an ic when got back yesterday and nothing on that either. Gonna give it til Friday and test again. Really thinking I didn't ov now.


I am 3 days late and wondering if I am pregnant and havent caught it on a test yet, or theres something else going on too! I am never late..

Good luck to you xxxxx.


----------



## jelly tots

I did two Superdrug cheapies on Tuesday and they were both bfn. Still no af and my temps have been up and down due to taking at different times and been waking up in the night so can't go by them either. 
Will be two weeks late on Monday coming. Had all manner of different things the last two/three weeks so have no idea what's going on. Going to try and wait til Monday to test again as I'm sure af will show up soon. Had twinges, full/heavy feeling low down, pain in my bb's now and again. Weak/dizzy spells and just getting over a cold I picked up just after Xmas.

Hope you get an answer soon too goatmum


----------



## jelly tots

Just wanted to share, I've ordered one of these to put on the mantelpiece from a lovely lady in Facebook. Going to get 'too beautiful for earth' and the date put on it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## floridamomma

jelly I would see ob if it doesn't start by Monday. you may need bloodwork. 

gaotmum welcome! have you tested?

Afm sorry ladies we had our first monthly Manarino family fun day yesterday morning. It was awesome. At ikea of all places I started spotting. Just a little old brown blood in my undies. Then a little dark red when I wiped the one time. I usually have a day of light flow and then she is here full force by night/am. Well this morning I has no spotting all night just brown spotting when I wipe can't even call it a light flow there's not enough to touch a liner only when I wipe. So it started a day late and I'm not even sure what's going on. Took a test on New Years and it was negative. Wondering should I get opk this cycle due to this strangeness? But I don't chart temp or anything I don't like to do anything tha makes ttc more stressful. Sorry so long thoughts ladies?


----------



## jelly tots

How's it going Florida? You find out what's going on?

Cd3 for me, finally appeared on Saturday afternoon nearly two weeks late. Going to ntnp from now on, I'm taking my deferred place for the gnr so will begin training for that and a 10k in may. Hopefully ill fall later this year with the weight loss and increase of fitness, that's what happened last time. I could probably still do the gnr up to 5 months pregnant so will actively ttc from April. I need something else to focus on so running will be ideal for that


----------



## floridamomma

Started af Saturday thankfully. Were ntnp as usual we do increase bd around od but there is usually no need we are pretty frisky lol. I knowi didn't need one but it's been 3 months since my last mc and we are coming up in my wedding anniversary our first actually and we found out w were pregnant two days later with our 2 mc so it's s little sad that I date is within a week of that. But I refuse to stress so woosah! I hope everyone else is well


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, I'll be out of touch for awhile - going on vacation and then hosting guests on top of returning work. Just wanted to say hi and tell you I'm following you to see how everyone is doing. I'm super excited for mumtodogs ... you are our success story!

We have been prepping for IVF starting in about two weeks. So much work! Paperwork, more meds, pharmacy comparing, more testing (blood, uterus, semen), money wrangling ... I'm exhausted. I guess if I didn't work full time it would be more manageable. You know how it is. We took out a loan, and if the first stim doesn't work, we're completely wiped out. Can't borrow any more. Our first monthly payment is already due ... ouch. Our chances of success aren't good (For my age, 16% of attempted IVF cycles resulted in live birth -- per latest stats for my clinic), but we have to try.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Finding, I've got everything crossed for you that this works first time for you. Somebody has to be in that 16%, I just really hope and wish it's you. 

Hello and cuddles to all my ttc ladies! X


----------



## wbee

Just wanted to pop in and say that I got my bfp today at 11 dpo. hcG was only at 10, but I'm not worried at all. I feel pinching and burning. they are having me come back monday just to make sure the numbers look good.


----------



## jelly tots

Wbee I'm so over the moon for you, keep us updated.! Hope you have the most boring 8 months.

I'm now cd14 and had decided to not ttc until April but I think I'm about to ov as watery cm has appeared and we've been ntnp. Will just see what happens and keep in training for my half marathon.

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## wbee

Thank you so much. I am over the moon myself!

When is your Marathon?


----------



## jelly tots

It's 7th September, but it's a bit if a running joke that every time I get a place I get pregnant so here's hoping its true again and I get a sticky one !


----------



## floridamomma

wbee!!!!! omg hon im so happy for you! you now have to have the most boring and safe pregnancy known to man kind please and thank you lol. I really am happy for you keep us updated.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Wbee thats amazing news! I'm so happy for you! H&h 9 months!!!! X


----------



## MomWife

Wbee yay!!! Congrats!!! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hows it going wbee?


----------



## wbee

Great! Had a bit of a scare cuz yesterday a nurse told me my hcg was too low before my doc had reviewed. The rate of increase was perfect and my doc confirmed that there was nothing to worry about when I spoke with the clinic today. 

I have a scan Feb 6th when I'm 6.4 weeks. It's early cuz the previous molar pregnancy. I already left my fertility doc and will meet my midwife at that scan. I'm very excited!


----------



## Mumtodogs

I'm so over the moon that this is happening for you. We'll finally get to be Mums. I just feel like people who get to experience it are so lucky!


----------



## FindingKismet

Yaaaaaaaaay wbee!! I love coming back to such good news! Hopefully we all get our good news soon.

I'm in the middle of IVF! Taking my nightly injections (menopur and gonal-f) for a few nights now. It's a relief to be finally doing it. It's paid for and all the meds are in my house and we're actually doing it.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Good luck finding! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you. X


----------



## floridamomma

I got this today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wbee

AHHH! Florida! That's awesome! What dpo are you? I just had this feeling for you this month, I really did. Looks like my bfp!


----------



## wbee

I'm part of this little group in pregnancy after loss with october due dates.. I'm assuming you'd be due in october? You should join us :)


----------



## floridamomma

I'm only 10dpo I have to get labs tomorrow. I will join I'm due oct 11. I am in shock but I prayed about it and here we are!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh Florida that's fantastic!! How amazing for you! X 

Wbee, I've been looking for you elsewhere on the forum to see how you're getting on.... I'll be able to stalk you now! Mwwwhhaaaahhhhaaaaa (evil laugh)


----------



## jelly tots

Huge congrats Florida, hope you are all doing well wbee & mum

Finding have my fingers and toes crossed this works for you

I had my first ewcm since I was pregnant with George, so dtd last night, and last time was Saturday so fx I'm getting some good luck. Not getting any hopes up as still waiting to hear about job interview etc so if it happens it happens.
We've been dtd most of the month just for fun so hasn't become that chore you feel like you have to do. Just hope I'm actually going to ov as a bit dubious if I have previously with stupidly long cycles.


----------



## floridamomma

Finding I'm so excited for you! How's everything going? 
Jelly hi hon! How have you been and thank you! Hoping you guys catch that egg.
Mum how are thou and the little one fairing? Almost there now?


----------



## wbee

Well, here I am again. :(


----------



## jelly tots

Oh no wbee, I'm so very sorry. Humongous hugs.xx


----------



## wbee

Thanks. Trying hard to stay afloat. I'm determined not to let depression kick my ass like the last time. I'm so glad to leave all the memories in this house when we move in March. How are you doing?


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh wbee. ... I'm so sorry hun, cyber cuddles. That's really crap. X X


----------



## jelly tots

How are you doing wbee?
Sorry not been on since weekend, been mega busy with month end

How is everyone else doing? Finding? Florida? Mum?


----------



## floridamomma

I'm doing well thanks jelly. How's goes it with you lately?
Wbee just checking in sending hugs and prayers your way


----------



## jelly tots

Currently in tww but all prepared for next cycle as a friend has leant me her cbfm. Although I'm secretly hoping I don't have to use it. Attached a pic of my chart, still managing to not do any temps but logging everything else. How does it look to you guys and when do you think I should test? The last few cycles have been approx 43 days.

Glad all is ok Florida , any key dates coming up for you?
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## floridamomma

I have never charted sorry:/ I just can't wake up at a consistent enough time. My husband leaves at 340 three times a week. We have a ultrasound scheduled for the 28. They only took two levels last Tuesday and Thursday and it doubled daily so I'm just holding on to that for now


----------



## Mumtodogs

Just wanting to check in on everybody, how is everybody doing?

Wbee, hope you are fairing up ok my lovely x x


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: ladies. So sorry I've abandoned you. Just lost hope with the whole ttc journey! Im ok though, and will always pop in when i get a chance :thumbup:

Wbee, so so sorry to hear your news, when was catching up i was so pleased for you. Thinking of you :hugs:
Finding fingers crossed for you :)
mumto, congrats on team blue!! Cant believe you are so near now!!
jelly fingers crossed for you tww, not sure on charts so cant help too much there :/
florida fingers crossed this is your BFP :)

AFM, im in the tww too, on 7DPO today. I again dont feel hopeful, but starting a new dose of metformin as soon as af arrives so hoping that does the trick :) xx


----------



## bubblebubble1

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## wbee

I'm hanging in there. 7 dpo today and on edge of obsession, lol. I have a very nice (possible) implantation dip, which happened last cycle (pregnancy) so I'm really hopeful. today was a bfn though, but it's early. 

If this cycle is a bust, next cycle I'll be using clomid and progesterone. Def getting sick of TTC. 3 years next month :(


----------



## bubblebubble1

It's ridiculous isn't it. It really starts to take it's toll on you after a while. 

Well, after three chemicals last year, I got a bfp thurs and each day to this morning! I'm terrified it's another chemical :( the line looks stronger but still doesn't full me with confidence. I went for bloods today and got more on weds to follow up xx


----------



## wbee

That's great. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey wbee, that does look like a good implantation dip! Fingers crossed for you! It's still way too early for testing so please don't get disheartened by the bfn. 

Bubbles, congrats on bfp! Fingers crossed for a sticky one for you!! X


----------



## wbee

Last cycle I got a bfp on the temp spike after the dip, so that's why I'm a bit let down. Guess all I can do is wait and see. 

How are you, mum?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks ladies :) really hoping. 

Fingers crossed for you wbee. Hope you have all been ok xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Ah ok, well I can understand that, but you don't need me to tell you it's early, I've got everything crossed for you!

I'm ok thanks, just starting the count down now, just under 9 weeks to go. I can't believe it. In the past 6 weeks it's all become real!


----------



## bubblebubble1

Can't believe you have 9 weeks left!! It's madness!! Where has the time gone!!! x


----------



## Mumtodogs

I know! On one hand it's flown by, on another I feel like I've been pregnant for eternity! Since December 2012 I've spent 54 weeks pregnant. I'm ready to meet him now! (And have a glass of wine!)


----------



## floridamomma

Wbee checking in with you. How are you Hun?
Mum how's it going? Got everything set for the lo arrival?
Finding how are you Hun? 
Bubble how's it going since Bfp? Congrats also!


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: Florida 

Not good. I went for hcg bloods and they were 28 then I started to bleed and cramp painfully on Friday. My tests went to negative so it's over :( gutted again. 

How are you doing? x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh bubble, i'm so sorry to hear that! So unfair. 

Hope everybody else is doing good x


----------



## floridamomma

Bubble im so sorry. There are no words I'm just sorry


----------



## wbee

Bubbles.. I'm so sorry. What crap hands we seem to have :(

I'm trucking along. CD 2 today so started clomid. I'll be using progesterone this time as well, and I'm not too excited to see the side effects but grateful to have it.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks ladies. I know, the amount of MC's on this thread is so sad :( and there are only a few of us too!

Hope the chlomid helps wbee. Supposed to have started my metformin but just keep putting it off. 

xx


----------



## floridamomma

Does metformin help at all with ttc?


----------



## bubblebubble1

Not really, it's supposed to help with my pcos but who knows!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

I'm so sorry bubble x

Glad all is well mum x

Seriously fed up, cd64 and no sign of anything. Due date on Monday so not looking forward to that at all, this is the longest cycle ever and keep getting random ewcm odd days/times.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey jelly, hope you were OK on your due date. X any sign of a or regular cycle? 

How is everybody else doing? X


----------



## floridamomma

I hope everyone is well. 
Afm I started mcing Monday, went full blown Tuesday and saw ob she removed most of the rest of what was left. She was very sweet and said it's really time to get dh tested as this is number 4 and happened the same time to the day of the last mc. She said she thinks he has a genetic issue. Told my sister and bf about it and they were both really supportive. Thinking of taking time off. I have bee trying to/ getting pregnant for the last 16 months and I'm tired of it. I want to enjoy my life and be concerned about me. I've gained weight I need to lose and I'm tired of spending evey day worrying about getting/staying pregnant. We are going to go through with the diagnostic side but I want to focus on my happiness outside if ttc for a while. I may change my mind next month but for now this is my decision


----------



## jelly tots

Oh Florida I'm so very sorry, I hope they get to the bottom of why and work out a solution.
Enjoy your break away from ttc and hope you start feeling much more happy with yourself and get out of the ttc rut we all get ourselves in.

Mum nice to hear from you, must be exciting you aren't far off from your due date. How the preparations going?

I'm currently cd75 so still in this horrid long cycle, but been using cbfm and finally ov'd. I'm 4dpo today finally as opk's defo gone -ve. Got some twinges tonight with a heavy feeling and had loads of cm the last two days so looks like I'm getting back to normal. Not sure if got a good chance or not as did bd but only when we felt like it, not to suit ff. so please keep your fingers crossed.
Due date was hard but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I did cry but not til bedtime. It's weird but I feel much better since it passed, more relaxed almost as now no longer in that race to get a bfp before it. I start my new job at hubby's camp in a couple of weeks so looking forward to that and having my family and social life back. Hopefully being less stressed and tired will have a positive impact on the baby stakes.


----------



## wbee

Oh Florida, my heart goes out to you. Gosh. :(


----------



## Mumtodogs

Oh god Florida, i'm so sorry. I hope they can get to the bottom of why this is happening. X 

How you doing wbee / jelly?


----------



## jelly tots

Ooooo just over a month to go mum, how you feeling?

I'm cd80, still no sign of anything, caved and tested this morning but of course bfn as only 9dpo. Going to test this weekend and hoping for the best. Feel a bit different this month, not had constant symptoms like I usually do in tww. Had cramping for a few days last week, then just slightly achey boobs this weekend and nothing today. Also don't even have the lotiony cm like normal, have thicker creamy cm instead. Maybe everything is finally getting back to normal.


----------



## wbee

Wow, so close mum! I can't wait to meet your little squishy!

Jelly, that's a very long cycle. Have your cycles always been like that, or only since the mc? Any way you could start progesterone to get it going? (if there's a next time, obv don't want to mess up ovulation if it's happening)

I'm alright. 9 dpo today and this is the time where it's torture. Progesterone hasn't left me too many symptoms, just horribly sore and veiny boobs. The only (possibly) promising thing is I'm not bloated today.. I do this weird thing where I bend backwards and look for a indent in my lower belly.. if there is one, then I'm bloated and if not then I'm not. Both pregnancies I've had a "missing" indent.. but I've had that a few times without pregnancy.. so probably just grasping at straws. I'll be testing tomorrow just to torture myself, expecting a bfn of course though.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks guys! Yes just over a month. Feeling nervous about it but very excited, I just want everything to be ok... guess it's natural.

I totally agree with wbee jelly, is there nothing to be done to kick start a normal cycle? I suppose the risk is that you might have ov'd already? 

Wbee, I checked out your chart the other day. .. could that be an implantation dip or was it too early? X


----------



## wbee

That's the question, isn't it, mum? Lol been speculating that past couple days. From what I read, day 5 is not impossible, though very early. My last pregnancy had a dip (first one ever charted) but then the miscarriage cycle had a dip on day 6, so I have no idea. I did test this morning (smu) and it was a bfn. I don't feel pregnant at all and I can usually trust my if I chose to listen.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Well I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you! !! I don't know if 5 days is too early? Maybe that would result in an earlier bfp at like 12dpo or something. I never got any seriously early bfps so not sure!

Fingers crossed hun! ! X


----------



## jelly tots

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

Fx you get that bfp, a lot of people have mentioned not feeling pregnant/not many symptoms and it was the month they fell. Let's hope its true in your case

I've been debating going to see dr, was supposed to book an appointment two weeks ago, but with getting very +ve opk's I thought I'd hold off two weeks and wait and see. I'm supposed to be due af today and nothing as yet. Did a frer and -ve but could be too early as I'm sure the two times I did get a bfp it was later than 15dpo. If nothing by the end of Tuesday ill book to see her.


----------



## bubblebubble1

:wave: jelly af was due today for me too, nothing so far but no signs of a bfp :/


----------



## wbee

Ha! My af is due today as well, but not sure how being on progesterone will be. I stopped it two days ago, but no signs of af. Had a bfn yesterday, so I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant.


----------



## jelly tots

Cd1 for me today finally, cbfm was correct though so will use that again this cycle
Sorry to see af got you too wbee
How's it going for you bubble?


----------



## wbee

Well guys, turns out I'm done ttc in 3 months. I can't be on meds any longer than that and we can't afford ivf/iui or other expensive fertility treatments. Insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related in my state, so that's no help either. There's nothing more they can do after 3 months. 

I don't even drink, but in the last two days I've drank a bottle of wine. Ugh. This information hit me hard. :(


----------



## sunshine85

8dpo and tested at 6dpo and bfn ugh?! Hoping it was too early to test. :af: was 11-15th and we have been :sex: every other day until after ovulation which was according to the ovu calendar I ovulated Mar 25th but who the hell knows hahaha... Af due in 6 days and I feel gassy bloated and cramps here and there but hoping its happy cramps lol

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hey guys, hope everybody is doing well! 

Wbee that really auks about the fertility treatment, I hope you get your bfp before those 3 months are up X X


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey ladies, I hope you can forgive me for being gone so long. I just had to go into my own little private world of crazy for awhile LOL. You are my "home group" and I can't wait to look back at what I've missed. I know this is not an over 40 group, but just in case you want to see my latest vlog, here is the link. I think a lot of what I talk about could be for anyone TTC. Much love, moi

https://youtu.be/q9BRZfT1Ss8


----------



## wbee

Thoughts? Today is 11 dpo and I def see a faint line..
 



Attached Files:







20140427_063858.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mumtodogs

Week I have to say I think I see a line too, faint but there. Fingers crossed for you! !


----------



## jelly tots

i can see a very faint line, how has it progressed?

eeek hope baby boy makes an appearance soon mum, monkey went overdue so will know how you are feeling. hope all goes/has gone well with the labour and cant wait to hear your birth story and see pics of the wee cutie x


----------



## wbee

It ended up being a fluke.


----------



## Mumtodogs

So sorry to hear that wbee. .. I've got everything crossed for you for this month X X 

Just to update that our boy arrived last week, 7lb 13oz. He's perfect (I would say that) and I think we're going to call him Dara. X


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry wbee, how's things?

Huge congrats mum, what a lovely name. hope you are enjoying being a mummy and everything is going well.x


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hello everyone!

Hope you're all good X X


----------



## bubblebubble1

Wow it's been ages!!!

:wave:

How are you all??
Mumto how have you been?

I've had five MC's over the two years of ttc. Got a bfp on our wedding anniversary in July. Had a scan on Friday and saw a little heartbeat!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

It has indeed been a while, huge congrats bubbles! Fabulous news
How are you getting on mum?

I'm still ttc, no luck as yet. Currently doing cycle 2 of the clearblue fertility trial. So in return for pee samples I get free pregnancy tests and cbfm monitor and opk sticks.
Been having tests done recently for everything as been feeling increasingly unwell. No cysts or anything untoward with ovaries and uterus, thyroid level is 2 but my liver is coming back abnormal so now on a reduced fat and alcohol diet. It's due to poor aftercare when I had my gall bladder out two years ago. Hoping once I'm feeling a bit better we might be luckier. Been a year the end of this month since the miscarriage so at least I can be referred, I'm ovulating so think maybe it's low progesterone or something


----------



## bubblebubble1

Thanks jelly.

It's frustrating when no one knows why :( all I can say is I was referred to gynae and my apt is in sept, I think I had low progesterone. I had a row with the gp over getting cyclogest (progesterone) this time. I've been on ot since 11dpo. Normally my tests fade off at 18dpo and I mc a few days later, this has been much stronger. Fingers crossed it's that that is the solution to a sticky for me. Never got this far before. 

The trial sounds great!! Worth swapping pee for!! It's Interesting too I bet.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all I'm pregnant ATM. All tests clear do hoping for he best. It's been a long while. I hope you all are well


----------



## bubblebubble1

Great news Florida. You are two weeks ahead of me!! xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Congrats Bubble and Florida!! Very happy for you guys! I hope they get you sorted soon jelly!!!

I'm all good thanks, Dara is keeping me on my toes, he started rolling over last week!


----------



## jelly tots

Hey everyone how are you doing?

Just dropping by to let you know I got my bfp on Christmas morning :) Complete surprise as just got my letter for the fertility clinic


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. I have been Mia for a while. Grieving and just trying to get a handle on life. I lost the last baby, my dj got hurt and was out of work for 2 months, I lost my 5 year old nephew and then I lost my aunt on Christmas Day. To say the least it's been a hell of a ride. So that was miscarriage #5. I finally had my first appt with the rmc today. He was very nice. He and his wife also had a child and them lost 5 babies before having their second so it's nice to have someone who understands. He actually said to my DH you'll get to the point where you either won't want to have sex or she'll end up getting your tubes tied if you don't try to figure this out. it was so nice to have a man who understood and could tell my husband so he understood. So he's going to rerun some of the blood test I've arty had done as well as add some more he's also going to treat me and my husband in case we have Uroplaseamea? I already had a hysteroscopy so if the one that he sees is up to par he won't repeat that he has a couple things he'd like to try so I feeling kind of hopeful he's going to go over my labs and hysteroscopy results and give me a call with the second step. When I walked in he said welcome my problem child. He said it was strange to see a healthy 24 yr old who has been successful having children all of a sudden not be able to. He said he also may try a course of steroids and aspirin and see what happens I don't know I guess we'll find out what he call


----------



## bubblebubble1

Massive congrats jelly x

Oh florida :( how many weeks were you. So sorry hun x


----------

